# What Are You Playing?



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 14, 2007)

This is just like the "What's that in your speaker" thread. Except this deals with what game you are currently playing and/or what's the last game you played.

It can be any kind of video game from any console. So PC games, hand held games, Nintendo games, Sony games, Square-Enix games, Action games, RPG's, Puzzle games, etc.  *All kinds games are all allowed here*. Just clarifying things up.

I used the search button and found no similar threads really.


Lets get this ball rolling:





*Mario Kart 64*


----------



## Genesis (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm playing Dragonquest 8.

Funny thing is that i hated it initially. Now that i've started playing it properly and haven't expected a great story or anything, i've began to enjoy it. It reminds of old school types of rpgs.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 14, 2007)

*Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops* as I browse the forums.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm currently re-playing *Chrono Trigger* on my SNES emulator.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 14, 2007)

Tales of the Abyss. It's pretty much lived up to my expectations. It was either this or .Hack//G.U. (Cheaper, for some reason too.) That fucking game was worth every penny of that 40 or so dollars.

Right now, I'm at Keterburg with Luke at level 39, Tear at 37, Guy at 37, Jade at 38, Anise at 37, and Natalia at 37. I fucking love this game and the Over Limits.

P.S. Has anyone beaten this game yet?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2007)

No not me, I've hardly gotten a good chance to play it through yet.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 15, 2007)

Digimon World DS, Grandia and Gears of War.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 15, 2007)

Legend Of Legaia 1


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2007)

At the moment *Call of Duty 2* Online Multiplayer on my PC.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2007)

NHL 07 with my friends.


----------



## huxter (Apr 15, 2007)

titan quest pc
saints row and oblivion on xbox 360


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 15, 2007)

FFXII, Disgaea 2, Command & Conquer 3, and Oblivion.

I usually alternate every day.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2007)

As of right now...

Super Paper Mario in the US Wii
Bleach Wii on the JP Wii
Gundam Musou on the PS3
Armored Core 4 in the 360

For work when I'm bored or on break...
Bleach DS 2nd in my Black DS Lite
Death Note in the White DS Lite

If you're wondering why two, one is Suz's, the other one is mine.  I'm too lazy to switch the games =P


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 15, 2007)

I was wondering when thread was going to catch on here.

Anyways, I'm currently playing Lost Planet. [shut up David]


----------



## martryn (Apr 15, 2007)

Suikoden III for PS2, which I'm going to beat soon, I swear, when I get over being bored with it again.  

Dungeons and Dragons online (which is what I spent all day doing, almost 12 straight hours) for the PC.  They just released Module 4, and after spending 7 hours DLing it, I leveled up my rogue to 13 and started chugging.  There is so much fucking new content.  I'll be at it again tomorrow probably.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 15, 2007)

Gears of War with my friends and Twilight Princess when there's nothing else to do.


----------



## Aman (Apr 15, 2007)

Dragonball Z: BT2 for the Wii.


----------



## Pein (Apr 15, 2007)

running through god of war 1and im starting to play dragon quest 8
motorstorm multiplayer and resistance


----------



## Birkin (Apr 15, 2007)

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 for the Wii.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 15, 2007)

- D o T A -


----------



## little nin (Apr 15, 2007)

fight night, nba street homecourt n gears


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 15, 2007)

Tiberium Wars


----------



## stardust (Apr 15, 2007)

Playing FFXII.


----------



## Sasukemaniac (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm playing *The elder of scrolsblivion* for pc and *titan quest* for pc.


----------



## Kayo (Apr 15, 2007)

Football Manager 2007, Counter Strike: Source and SSX Blur


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm currently playing Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix+.

Also The Lion King for the Sega Genesis, I found my old genesis in my house and decided to give it a test. heh


----------



## Batman (Apr 15, 2007)

Jade Empire. Finally getting to play this game. It's hot water.


----------



## knight_z (Apr 15, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Legend Of Legaia 1



 Me too it pwns


----------



## Arazial (Apr 15, 2007)

Kinda switching back and forth through games right now.


Among others, I'm mostly playing, Crackdown (for co-op with friends), Dead Rising and Resistance Fall of Man.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Apr 15, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
Gears of War MP
Resident Evil 4 (yes...again....)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2007)

At the moment..*Super Smash Bros Melee* against a couple friends.


----------



## Junas (Apr 15, 2007)

Star Wars KOTOR II: The Sith Lords... Pretty good if I say so.


----------



## Davestation (Apr 15, 2007)

kingdom hearts 2 : final mix+
guilty gear X2 : reload
Alex Kidd in Miracle World... master system =D


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

i'm playing:

- super paper mario
- warioware: smooth moves
- super mario world (virtual console)

and i just got God of War, so i think im gonna play that after i beat 
super paper mario (almost done anyway, and the story is really interesting)


----------



## Davestation (Apr 15, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> I'm currently playing Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix+.
> 
> Also The Lion King for the Sega Genesis, I found my old genesis in my house and decided to give it a test. heh




That lion king game kicked ass! I got it and robo cop for really cheap when I was a little 'un... the robo cop game was THE fucking hardest game ever... bar "the ninja" for the master system, it was a nightmare.


----------



## Creator (Apr 15, 2007)

Replaying Jak 3, (6 hours and already i finished 66%) FFx2 aswell. And Fifa 2007 on PSP.


----------



## Ember* (Apr 16, 2007)

Smackdown Vs Raw 2007 and Dead Or alive 4


----------



## Homura (Apr 16, 2007)

I was playing Shinobi 3 a while ago. Now I'm playing Sonic Advance.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Apr 16, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Also The Lion King for the Sega Genesis, I found my old genesis in my house and decided to give it a test. heh



Lol, I remember finding this game without a label on the side of the road like 10 years ago.



Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I was playing Shinobi 3 a while ago.



Heh, I've also been playing this game here and there, it's great. But anyways, I've just started Shinobi and Tenchu: Wrath of Heaven, and also the usual Phantasy Star Universe. All for PS2


----------



## Champloon (Apr 16, 2007)

Im currently playing 2 games as of now

Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin for my DS and .hack// Outbreak for my PS2


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2007)

Saga Frontier 2


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm playing Counter Strike: Source right now, and playing Elder Scrolls: Oblivion for my 360


----------



## staradderdragoon (Apr 16, 2007)

Tekken Dark Resurrection as i go thru the forums.


----------



## Seany (Apr 16, 2007)

Pokemon Fire Red. I'm just raising them all, ready to transfer to Diamond.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 16, 2007)

I might get my PSP back for the new FF games.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm playing NHL 07 for the 360. Playing that a lot lately as I'm still trying to get used to that new stick-handling thing.

Madden 07, but it's almost completely taken a backseat at this point.

Rumble Roses Double X. Just not as much now that I'm too good at it.

Dead or Alive 4 too a bit.

Just those 4 for now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now I'm online playing *Starcraft*.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 16, 2007)

God of War 2, Capcom VS SNK 2 Eo


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 16, 2007)

SUPER PAPER MARIO...

and Lost in Blue 2... (saw "survive earthquakes and tsunamis and couldn't resist... and there's a freakin gorila lol)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

Lets see....

JP PS2: Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix
Nintendo DS: Pokemon Japanese Pearl
Wii: Sonic and the Secret Rings
PS3: Final Fantasy XII (Yes, I know "That's PS2" well my PS2 is unhooked and retired)


----------



## Heroin (Apr 16, 2007)

So far WoW..I dont know why..

I'm waiting for new final fantasy game


----------



## Junas (Apr 16, 2007)

Resident Evil for GC.... *OWN*


----------



## Mel (Apr 16, 2007)

Playing:

- Kingdom Hearts II: Final Mix + (ReoM)
- Naruto Shippuuden Narutimate Accel (AWESOME!!!)
- Burnout Dominator (+/-)
- God of War II


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 16, 2007)

Replayed Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## Slips (Apr 17, 2007)

Guitar Hero 2 at the mo and have been for about 3 days now


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2007)

Currently on Xbox Live the most: Battlefield 2 Modern Combat. Occassinally for SP, either Fear or Gears of War.


----------



## Kwagga (Apr 17, 2007)

FFX for the second time, and Soul Calibur III


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2007)

Titan Quest: Immortal Throne.

More of the same, I guess. But, it's something to do.


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 17, 2007)

Enchanted Arms for PS3 and Elderscrolls oblivion for PS3.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 17, 2007)

Depends, lately i don't play alot of games, but when my friend and me are bored, we play Resistance Fall of men for the PS3


----------



## ShadowRocksMySocks (Apr 17, 2007)

*Mostly Sonic*

What, I feel bad for the guy...he used to be so good.....WAAAAAAAAA WHY SEGA, WHY DID YOU MAKE SHADOW A GANSTA EMO!!!


----------



## shadow_wisp (Apr 17, 2007)

Okami
Devil May Cry 3 Special Edition


----------



## enzeekay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm, since my PS2's spoilt, I'm currrently playing PSP games like UEFA Champions League 06/07 and some others.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 18, 2007)

Final Fantasy X


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 18, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## Champloon (Apr 18, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 for the freakin 4th time


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 18, 2007)

Donkey Kong Country for the 3rd time.


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

kingdom hearts 2


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Apr 18, 2007)

just finished Dragon Quest: VIII & Final Fantasy x

playing Final Fantasy-x-2 & Vice city stories ( ps2 )


----------



## Junas (Apr 18, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater... Naked Snake owns big time!


----------



## SilentMirage (Apr 19, 2007)

Okami (PS2)


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 19, 2007)

Currently playing Super Paper Mario.


----------



## shingen (Apr 19, 2007)

company of heroes  pc


----------



## shinjowy (Apr 19, 2007)

Valkyrie Profile


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 19, 2007)

Resident Evil 2


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Apr 19, 2007)

Spliter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 19, 2007)

Excite Bike, Ninja Turtles, and Smash Bros melee on Wii


----------



## huxter (Apr 19, 2007)

titan quest for pc, metal gear solid PO for psp, and oblivion for xbox 360


----------



## Knight of Fate (Apr 19, 2007)

Soul Calibur III (yeah, it's old xD)
Naruto Shippuuden Accel
Shinobido

As for NDS:
Hotel Dusk

-awaiting for English versions of Pokemon Diamond and Pearl-


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Gunz*, obviously.


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 20, 2007)

Right now I am mostly playing Counter-strike 1.6, waiting for some good pvp mmorpgs to come out.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 20, 2007)

*Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence*
Still...


----------



## Seany (Apr 20, 2007)

DragonQuest 8!


----------



## Ember* (Apr 20, 2007)

Knight of Fate said:


> Soul Calibur III (yeah, it's old xD)
> Naruto Shippuuden Accel
> Shinobido
> 
> ...



Yeah im playing soulcalibur 3 also XD

playing Phantasy star Universe also


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 20, 2007)

Right now I am playing Battlefield 2: Modern Combat for 360 and Marvel vs Capcom 2 for PS2.

Alot games I want are coming out later this year (hoping).


----------



## gaara12346 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm playing:

Legend of Zelda :Twilight Princess 
Naruto: Ninja Council 2
Kingdom Hearts
Shaman King Power of Spirit(I still can't beat level 11)
Sims 2 Pets


----------



## sharinganrose5 (May 2, 2007)

Sonic Rush for nintendo DS still can't beat the final boss T_T


----------



## Twilit (May 2, 2007)

Zelda: TP
Pokemon: Red Version (Wanted to take a look at my very first party, before I get my DS and Diamond.)


----------



## Champloon (May 3, 2007)

Started replaying Ragnarok Online the other day (TK:ranker)
And ive been getting my fighter skills back in: 
Marvel vs Capcom 2 
Guilty Gear X2 Slash
Soul Calibur 3 (<seems to be a pretty popular replay atm)


----------



## rockstar sin (May 3, 2007)

Right now only NBA 2K7 since it's the playoffs.  Hopefully tomorrow I'll buy Spiderman 3 for the PS3.


----------



## Creator (May 3, 2007)

KINGDOM HEARTS 2 (Again)
Megaman Battle network 5 Double team (again)
Jak 3 (again)


----------



## DemonSkullMurray (May 3, 2007)

Playing a few atm

Shin Megami Tensei Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs The Soulless Army
Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter
Command & Conquer 3
F.E.A.R.
Flyff
CounterStrike


----------



## Moondoggie (May 3, 2007)

God of War II at the moment.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 4, 2007)

God of war and Fable.


----------



## Naiomi Taigashi (May 4, 2007)

Right now I am replaying Final Fantasy 6.


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (May 4, 2007)

Im playing:
Twilight Princess Zelda
Spyro One
Ocorina Of Time !


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

I was playing TOA mania mode againts Coliseum exhibition match. I was controlling Jade but had to change to Tear for a good time because Luke, Guy, and Jade were dying faster that she could revive them xD then changed to Guy when I was almost finishing it up.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (May 4, 2007)

Right now I am playing Duke Nukem 64.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 4, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond. Finished the game after 45 hours but I'll still play it occasionally.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 4, 2007)

I'm playing NBA 2K7 and Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 4, 2007)

Finished Shadow Hearts 2 some days ago, now waiting for my order of Poke'mon Diamond + Fire Emblem The Sacred Stones.


----------



## Homura (May 4, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl


----------



## nightmistress (May 4, 2007)

Playing Yoshii's Island for my DS.  Luuuurves this game.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2007)

Dodgeball on my NES emulator.


----------



## Liengod (May 6, 2007)

I just picked up Pokemon Pearl the other day. Sadly Diamond was out, and I didn't want to wait.

Hopefully I can scrounge up the money to finally get Guitar Hero 2 for my 360 this week.


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2007)

Just a bit of Narutimate accel....


----------



## Lazybook (May 7, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond.....


----------



## Champloon (May 7, 2007)

Dead or Alive 2: Ultimate


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 7, 2007)

Naruto shippuden accel and Gears of War Online


----------



## Wolfy (May 7, 2007)

*God Of War II*
Pure Win.


----------



## Yamashiro Aoba (May 7, 2007)

Oblivion for pc, Dawn of War dark crusade, Neverwinter nights 2


----------



## Ino_Pig (May 7, 2007)

I'm currently playing FF3 on my DS.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2007)

Super Paper Mario for me.


----------



## asch (May 8, 2007)

Now I'm playing .Hack//G.U. Vol. 1:Rebirth on PS2


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

At the moment..Starcraft: Broodwar - Siege of Gondor.


----------



## StarAbvMyBed (May 8, 2007)

rainbow six vegas and gears of war


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

King of Fighters 2000 
not as good as 98 but its still pretty badass


----------



## Moondoggie (May 11, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond(DS)
Spiderman 3(PS3)
Gundam Musou(PS3)
Calling All Cars(PS3)
Crash Bandicoot(PS1/PS3)


----------



## Ren Michiyo (May 12, 2007)

PSP: 
NBA 06
GTA: Liberty City Stories
Splinter Cell Essentials

Nintendo DS:
New Super Mario Bros.
Pokemon Ranger

GBA: 
Fire Emblem The Sacred Stones

PS2:
Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## milkshakes (May 12, 2007)

Psp: Dragonball Z Shin Budokai Another Road
Playstation 2: dot hack// G.U. Volume 2


----------



## Kai (May 12, 2007)

PC- World of Warcraft, DOTA

PS2- Destroy all Humans!, Kingdom Hearts 2, Final Fantasy XII

PSP- GTA: Vice City Stories


----------



## milkshakes (May 12, 2007)

U play Wow?
And dota?  I play dota


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

Super Paper Mario (Wii)
Earth Defense Force 2017 (360)
Tekken 5: DR (PS3)


----------



## milkshakes (May 12, 2007)

whats dr stand for in Tekken 5: DR


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

I'm playing Tekken 5R (PS3)

NBA 2K7 (360) and Lumines II (PSP)


----------



## Champloon (May 13, 2007)

Nintendo DS:
Pokemon Diamond

PS2:
Guilty Gear X2
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner 
.hack//OUTBREAK


----------



## Magoichi (May 13, 2007)

Just finished God Of War II on Titan mode, which was frustatingly tough but fairly rewarding in the end. I think I might go back to Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## whitecrowz (May 13, 2007)

SF III 3rd Strike


----------



## shizuru (May 13, 2007)

rightio heres my list
on the ps2: buzz music quiz with my sis and her Bf
on my psp: sega mega collection
on the DS: phoenix wright 2 justice for all


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2007)

ninety nine nights/pro evo 6 - xbox 360

Mario kart/ ultimate jump superstars - DS

Warioware/wii sports - Wii


----------



## DemonSkullMurray (May 13, 2007)

Started to play afew more games.

Dragon Quest Journey of the Cursed King - PS2
Final Fantasy III - DS
Children of Mana - DS
Castlevania Portrait of Ruin - DS


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 13, 2007)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> whats dr stand for in Tekken 5: DR



Dark Ressurection.


OnT:

Nothing for the moment, occasionally some wow but damn it's boring. Though, i'm buying a PSP or 360 tomorrow/end of the week.


----------



## Banebanebane (May 14, 2007)

I still play _Sonic Gems_ (similar to _Sonic; Mega Collection_) for *Gamecube*.


----------



## Enishi (May 14, 2007)

PSP: 
- Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth
- Medievil Resurrection

PS2: 
- Samurai Warriors 2
- Pro Evolution Soccer 6

PC:
- World of Warcraft

And... That's it for now o,o


----------



## HOOfan_1 (May 15, 2007)

I am kind of on a gaming break but I am trying to get all achievements in Lego Star Wars...I just bought God of War 2 the other day, but I have so many games that I haven't played yet.  GoW2 will probably be the next one I play though.


----------



## ~Gaara*Of*The*Desert (May 15, 2007)

Naruto Alitmate Ninja !


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 15, 2007)

gears of war and

oblivion... still....


----------



## Byakuya (May 15, 2007)

I am currently playing Final Fantasy III DS.


----------



## Empress (May 15, 2007)

PS2 - Bloody roar 4, Burnout revenge, fatal frame 3 & KH2 

were the last games i played


----------



## k-k-Kyle (May 15, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond.

What else?


----------



## Mindfuck (May 15, 2007)

Gears of War for the Xbox 360. Only game I've got for my new system, so what do you say?!


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (May 15, 2007)

Right now I am playing Super Smash Bros Melee.


----------



## Jaga (May 15, 2007)

i finished playing super paper mario the other day...man i'm bored... i need more good games to play...mario strikers, nba live, mario galaxy, metroid prime, smash bros brawl all need to come fast... mortal kombat is right around the corner.. i wonder if thats worth to pick up??? gesture system looks cool


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 15, 2007)

replaying FFIX on my PS2 and Clash of the ninja 2(on wii)


----------



## Moondoggie (May 28, 2007)

Jump Ultimate Stars
Sonic Rush


----------



## Donkey Show (May 28, 2007)

Odin Sphere
EDF 2017
Crackdown


----------



## Jaz-1 (May 28, 2007)

I'm playing FFXII and Fallen Sword right now...
and thinking about buying Lord of the rings online..


----------



## Corruption (May 28, 2007)

City of Heroes/Villains
Battlefield 2142
Halo 3 Beta
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## Lilith (May 28, 2007)

Fatal Frame 3


----------



## Levi (May 28, 2007)

Yoshi's Island for the SNES (Not emulated, console!  )
The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe.


----------



## Batman (May 28, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas. So far I found out that I enjoy killing much more than I thought.


----------



## chrisp (May 28, 2007)

Brain Training. I want Pokemon Pearl!


----------



## Kwagga (May 30, 2007)

Diablo II.... on battle.net.... it's sooooo much fun playing it again!

I'm currently waiting for Guild Wars which i ordered yesterday..... mwuahahaha!


----------



## isanon (May 30, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> City of Heroes/Villains
> * Battlefield 2142*
> Halo 3 Beta
> Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


bastard


BF2


----------



## Jessica (May 30, 2007)

Marvel vs Capcom last night over netplay with Eddy-Sensei.


----------



## Kameil (May 30, 2007)

Pokemon Red
Pokemon Diamond
Halo2
Halo3 Beta......


----------



## Jin22 (May 30, 2007)

I just completed God of War II.  

About to go re-purchase Splinter Cell PB and finish it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 30, 2007)

Power leveling in FF12 now.  Trying to get to level 30 before I start the actual story. XD


----------



## Jin22 (May 30, 2007)

^lol

That sounds like me.  Before going on with the story mode when rpging, I like to have a pretty good comfort zone to start off with.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 30, 2007)

Odin Sphere and GoW2


----------



## Barry. (May 31, 2007)

Gears of War, Call of Duty 3, Need for Speedarbon.


----------



## Batman (May 31, 2007)

Still playing San andreas. Am I the only one that laughed out loud when I founda  giant pink dildo in the police department shower. What a great weapon. It's the perfect game to get me ready for GTAIV, and mass effect, and too human, and Assassin's creed, and so many other amazing games coming out that I can't afford.


----------



## November 11 (May 31, 2007)

God of War 2


----------



## Snakeymaru (May 31, 2007)

Kido senshi gundam seed destiny: rengou vs Z.A.F.T II plus (wow thats a long title)  Odin sphere and Cooking mama


----------



## Codde (May 31, 2007)

I'm mainly playing Odin Sphere and Final Fantasy VI Advance.


----------



## orange-kun (May 31, 2007)

atm iam just playing anime maps on wc3


----------



## Citan (May 31, 2007)

bahmut lagoon for the snes and xenogears.  if anybody hasnt played bahmut lagoon i highly recomend it.  great gameplay/story/graphics.


----------



## Fang (May 31, 2007)

I'm currently switching every few days and now between Battlefield 2:MC, Gears of War, Spiderman 3 and Tiberium Sun 3:TW.

Good games.


----------



## BerserkerGutts (May 31, 2007)

Currently: 
- Winning Eleven: Pro Evolution Soccer 2007 (PS2)
- Wii Sports

Last played: 
- Gears of War
- The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 1, 2007)

Forklore Demo(PS3)

Definitely a unique experience. heh


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2007)

Disgaea 2.  Leveling up my 5th Super Robo Suit.

GGXX Accent Core.  Hating the hell out of the changes so far.  Hopefully I learn to live with them, or just fully commit to SF3 and shun this game once and for all...who knows?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2007)

Currently replaying Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## T_Frick (Jun 1, 2007)

Still playing Halo, and my snes emulator with Super Metroid!!!

Also playing Metroid Prime for my GCN. Also, I'm playing lots of Smash Bros.

Oh and one more thing, I'm also playing Farcry, Ninja Gaiden, and World of Warcraft.

Yeah I get bored easy so I switch it up like every day. Today it's Super Metroid


----------



## asch (Jun 1, 2007)

God Of War II on Titan Mode xD


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 1, 2007)

Kingdom Heart 2 that was my latest console game, currently casually playing DOD: Source/CS: Source


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Jun 1, 2007)

Super Mario Kart Double Dash.


----------



## Roy (Jun 1, 2007)

A Link to the Past


----------



## SkankyWonders (Jun 1, 2007)

DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 and God Of War 2.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

started to play Arts of Fighting Anthology. Cool and short games, good thing I only paid 20 bucks XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2007)

World Of Warcraft ( holy priest ) 

Soon  Super Paper Mario and Gears of War Multiplayer.


----------



## Dango (Jun 3, 2007)

God of War II on PS2. 
Violent!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 3, 2007)

FFIII on ds, Blockuster finally started stocking Ds games again.


----------



## Empress (Jun 3, 2007)

Fatal frame 3 - PS2


----------



## Fenix (Jun 3, 2007)

recently dropped wow, again. been playing that since open beta ;p

anyways, playing MUGEN now mostly lol, also have C&C3 and a few other random guys. spending most of my free time on anime and guitar


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 3, 2007)

*Gitaroo Man*
Guitar Hero is for wimps >.>


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 3, 2007)

Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria
Still hunting for the materials to make more golden eggs.

Rufus is dealing and average of 450k per attack now, and it's only going to get better! Haha! (Of course, with sealstones which ups all attacks by 150%, and the Stone Hurler which is by 200%)


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 3, 2007)

I've gone back to playing Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories. Apparently there are more unique jumps and rampages on the PS2 version that I didn't know of.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond and Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Kyubii Yoshi (Jun 3, 2007)

Wii:
Super Paper Mario
Wii Play (when i am bored)
PC:
Sam and Max(1 to 6)
DS:
Pokemon Pearl


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 3, 2007)

Pokémon FireRed on Game Boy Advance. I just got my 8th badge and I am at the entrance to Victory Road. I caught Articuno and Zapdos, but not Moltres. I am trying to decide whether to go back to One Island and get Moltres before or after the Pokémon League.


----------



## Vicious (Jun 4, 2007)

Fear for xbox 360.


----------



## Kai (Jun 4, 2007)

GTA San Andreas
Halo(PC)
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

Still trudging through these hours of gameplay...


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 4, 2007)

Currently just casually playing games such as Counter-Strike Source and Day of Defeat Source. Console game I play sometimes are Resistance/Devil May Cry3/ and KH2.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 5, 2007)

Was playing FFX a while ago.


----------



## Homura (Jun 5, 2007)

Kirby Squeak Squad


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jun 5, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond/Ranger
Mario Kart DS

Naruto Uzumaki Cronicles(PAL Version)

waiting to get my Resi 4 PS2 off my friend 

Games imgoing to get:

Diamond/Pearl UK Versions
HP OOTP Wii Version

Once ive got a decent job:

PS3 or Xbox 360

with GTA 4 and WWE Smackdown and Fifa 08

if XBOX 360

Halo 3 and Assasins Creed


----------



## PlayStation (Jun 5, 2007)

*currently playing
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2007
Ultimate Spiderman
Kingdom Hearts 2(finished...felt like want to play it all over again)*


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 5, 2007)

The game that's currently in my PS2 is Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 9, 2007)

Rurouni Kenshin: Enjou! Kyoto Rinne(PS2)
Ultimate Spiderman(PS2)


----------



## Chao (Jun 9, 2007)

*PS2:*
God of War
Resident Evil 4
*Xbox:*
Ninja Gaiden


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 10, 2007)

Civilizations 4


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 10, 2007)

Replaying Final Fantasy IX on PS3 and then I will probably move on to Gears of War now that I own a 360 once again


----------



## Hachimata (Jun 10, 2007)

uh, dragon ball z budokai tenkaichi 2: i love this game its so good i got it last christmas. so many charecters...so much time...


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 11, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII & Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 11, 2007)

Devil May Cry 3.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 11, 2007)

Sven-Coop. A Half-Life modification.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 11, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl! YOSH! Got my copy today!


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Played the first 10 hours of God of War II in a couple of days...then I had to stop because I was busy at work and such...now I feel like doing other things with my free time....I really need to play Shadow of the Colossus next.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 12, 2007)

Call of Duty 3 for 360


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 12, 2007)

PS2:
WWE Smackdown VS Raw 2007
Starwars Battlefront 2

GBA:
Pokemon Sapphire


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 12, 2007)

Lately:
Fallout1
Fallout2
Planescape: Torment
Fable: The Lost Chapters


----------



## Joker (Jun 12, 2007)

Starcraft! It's taking all my free time. I'm addicted all over again.


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

Tenchu Z Demo


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm playing retro, old-school games with my Sega Genesis emulator right now. Been playing Streets of Rage 3, and Contra Hard Corps for the past 2 days.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 12, 2007)

Ps2: Naruto Narutimate Accel.
Gamecube: SSBM, Super Mario Sunshine, Metroid Prime Echoes.
Wii: Super Paper Mario, Mario Charged Football.
Psp: Bleach Heat The Soul 4, Super Mario All Stars+World (Roms ).
DS: Bleach 2, Jump Ultimate Stars, Pokemon Diamond.
PC: Counter Strike.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Xbox: Knights of the old republic 2.

Good game, though it feels unfinished


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Xbox: Knights of the old republic 2.
> 
> Good game, though it feels unfinished



Revan > Jedi Exile

Nihilius > Malak

Knights of the Old Republic > Knights of the Old Republic II

Lego Star Wars > all. 

I'm playing Lego Star Wars II.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 12, 2007)

- Ouendan 2
- Puzzle Quest DS
- Pokemon Pearl/Diamond
- Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
- Gears of War
- Disgaea 2
- Final Fantasy XII

Halo 3 and Super Smash Brothers Brawl really need to hurry up. And I want to buy Odin Sphere, but the chances of it coming to Europe are pretty slim.


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

Gears of War


----------



## mammadog (Jun 12, 2007)

Final Fantasy 12


----------



## slevick (Jun 12, 2007)

Right now just a little SSBM with friends.  Waiting for some new games to come out.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 12, 2007)

I just finished up _Condemned_ for the 360.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Right now on a handheld I'm playing Drill Dozer and TMNT the game beacause I felt bored and hit up the good old GBA.


On a home console i'm playing Scarface for the wii and Bonks adventure for the TGX16.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 12, 2007)

Johnny Turbo said:


> Bonks adventure for the TGX16.


OMG Thats an old one!  I must have beaten that game at least a few dozen times back in the day.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jun 12, 2007)

Kakuzu said:


> OMG Thats an old one!  I must have beaten that game at least a few dozen times back in the day.



Ah yeah the It was my first game my aunt bought me It and a crap load of games along with the system at a yard sale for Christmas when I was four.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 13, 2007)

Playing FFVII.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 13, 2007)

ATM, 

Bleach: Heat the Soul 4
Fable
Shenmue II


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm playing Gears of War currently. Yay! Super violence.


----------



## Fang (Jun 13, 2007)

Chainsaw Gunz for win.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 13, 2007)

Gundam Musou(PS3) -Again-
Much longer game then I thought it would be.

Trauma Center(DS)
Sonic Mega Collection(PS2)
Odin Sphere(PS2)


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 14, 2007)

I got Tenchu Z for the 360 yesterday.  Thats what I'm playing now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 14, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII

Soul Calibur III

The Sims 2 Nightlife


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 15, 2007)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Sannin Orochimaru (Jun 15, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden Narutimate Accel
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Guilty Gear Accent Core


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 16, 2007)

Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 16, 2007)

Trying to get through Soul calibur 3,

and sometimes i play Naruto Ultimate Ninja, 2 isnt out here yet. o.O


----------



## Nero (Jun 16, 2007)

- supreme commander
- Guild Wars
- Halo 2 cross platform
- A lot of mods
- BF 2
- COD 3


----------



## Athrum (Jun 16, 2007)

.hack G.U. Vol.2 and Tomb Raider


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 16, 2007)

Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 16, 2007)

Pokémon Pearl Version.


----------



## Kin (Jun 16, 2007)

X-T said:


> .hack G.U.


God I'm jealous ;___;

For me, playing .Hack//Infection u_u I'm starting all over again, I finished all 4 of them.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah i liked a lot the first four but the G.U. games are superior


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jun 16, 2007)

Zone of the Enders 2(my old one broke)
MGS2-sub(i olny have MGS2)
MGS-portable ops
RO-mmo


basicly iam just playing game i played before.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 16, 2007)

BloodRayne.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 29, 2007)

LoL I'm playing Viva Piñata.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lots of _Ratchet and Clank_. More specifically, _Up Your Arsenal_ is cooking up a storm!


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 29, 2007)

im playing / replaying Shadow of the Colossus for PS2


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jun 29, 2007)

Starcraft: Broodwar (Join the FC :amazed)
Metal Gear Solid... all of them


----------



## Saosin (Jun 29, 2007)

Final Fantasy III/VI.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2007)

Twilight Princess (just got it recently, almost done though)

I'm replaying an old fun game called Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon, for the 
N64 just cause I got bored as hell and I'm gonna beat it again when I finish Twilight Princess


----------



## Genesis (Jun 29, 2007)

I've stopped playing DQ8 and moved onto FF12. I shouldn't have done that since i don't want to go back to DQ8 now.

Plus, FF12 wasn't really worth my eagerness. The battle system is cool and all but the franchise of FF isn't delivering like it was once.


----------



## Venomous_Fang (Jun 29, 2007)

Madden and Fifa 07, occasionally some M. Kart 64


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jun 29, 2007)

Still playing Team Hardcore in Halo 2.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2007)

Final Fantasy III on the DS.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 29, 2007)

RE4 Wii, and Zelda Wii


----------



## Saosin (Jun 29, 2007)

Chrono Trigger, on the SNES.


----------



## Felt (Jun 29, 2007)

Toca race driver


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ragnarok Online and Tales of Symphonia


----------



## biganubis (Jul 4, 2007)

Tomb Raider: Anniversary and Shadow Hearts: From the New World


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jul 4, 2007)

*world of warcraft*
Human Paladins Rules​


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 4, 2007)

Morrowind, Guilty Gear X2 reload, and Advent Rising.


----------



## Word of Vendetta (Jul 4, 2007)

Golden Sun, DMC3 and Soul Calibur 3. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 4, 2007)

right now I'm replaying Jade Empire (backwards compat on 360) and I still cant believe how beautiful it is for an original Xbox game...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2007)

Mario Kart DS.


----------



## Kujaku - Sama (Jul 4, 2007)

Motorstorm.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 4, 2007)

Warcraft 3, Starcraft, World Of Warcraft, Counter-strike.


----------



## Geno (Jul 4, 2007)

Devil May Cry 3, felt like playing a bit of it, after watching a few episodes of the anime...


----------



## Nero (Jul 4, 2007)

LOTRO,GW,UT2004 and some BF2


----------



## mr_yenz (Jul 4, 2007)

Super Smash Bros. on N64


----------



## Loco (Jul 5, 2007)

The DARKNESS,, just finished it, what an AWSOME game (Y)(Y)


----------



## leetlegit (Jul 6, 2007)

now im playing WC3 and WC3 FT. but all this WC is making me want to play WoW again


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm Playing Mame online Street Fighter Alpha 3...Playing as my e-wife Cammy ^_^


----------



## Geno (Jul 7, 2007)

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow (Part of the HoD/AoS Double Pack)
Trying to get all of the souls in the game. Currently, I have about 80% of them....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 7, 2007)

NINJA GAIDEN SIIIIIIIIIIIIIGMAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Kakuzu (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm playing an old PS1 RPG.

Tales of Destiny II.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 15, 2007)

I was playing Crackdown but I beat it, now I guess on to Tenchu Z.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 16, 2007)

Playing MS Gundam Crossfire, finished the Federation Side, now playing the Zeon Story


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm Playing Metal Gear Solid 3 and it's hella good.


----------



## Poison (Jul 16, 2007)

God of war.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 16, 2007)

I being trying to beat *LOCOROCO* for a month now.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 16, 2007)

Some free MMORPG called MU Online XD.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 16, 2007)

Replaying KOTOR as a Dark Jedi. I'm pretty much just waiting for all the awesome games that are coming out in august/november/october etc.


----------



## Codde (Jul 16, 2007)

Playing Homeworld for the PC, also playing some Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion for the 360.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2007)

Started Prey a while ago, gotta finish it now.


----------



## Kayo (Jul 16, 2007)

Football Manager 2007 and CS Source as always


----------



## dilbot (Jul 16, 2007)

resident evil 4 wii edition. im a first time resident evil player so this game is scary as shit even tho they aren't zombies . right now im taking a break cuz i believe that if i play another 6 hours straight im gonna go crazy.

I can't take a piss without *completely* turning around... takes out *towel and scrubs* T_T


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm replaying halo2 after i saw the trailer for halo3


----------



## Jessica (Jul 16, 2007)

Trackmania United

I am having sooooo much fun designing race tracks.


----------



## Gaaras-True-Lover (Jul 17, 2007)

I am playing Odin Sphere on my ps2 and Resisent evil for the Wii


----------



## Razza (Jul 18, 2007)

Chrono Cross (Finally trying to beat that friend)

and Ace Combat 04: Shattered Skies.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 18, 2007)

Playing Mortal Combat Armeggdan.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shadowrun for Xbox 360...

**Slashes with katana**
"Bleed troll BLEEEED!!"
**Picks up troll's minigun and heads towards the extraction point**


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Blue Dragon Demo ( one awesome RPG for 360 , coming out in august!) 
Mario KArt DS ( For some reason I love the kart racer  )
Dead rising ( again , mainly for achievement sakes! I got only 640 out of 1000 )
Guitar hero 2 ( For Xbox 360 )


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 18, 2007)

Just beated ICO yesterday and yes, it's f***ing amazing!

Moving on to... I don't know, really XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 18, 2007)

Playing Gears of War and I beat Casual Mode, now doing Hardcore with a mission to collect all Cog Tags.  I'm also working on some achievements and will probably be playing TransFormers for 360 next since my parents told me they saw the game at Costco and will probably pick it up.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2007)

Stella Deus


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 18, 2007)

Narutimate Hero 3.

Waiting for Jump! Ultimate Stars to come.


----------



## Kakuzu (Jul 18, 2007)

I rented Transformers: The Movie: The Game (lol).  I'm going to be playing that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2007)

I am currently playing Meteos.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Currently?

Puzzle Quest DS   ( DS)



Then following

Mario Kart DS (Ds)
Dead Rising (360)
Resident Evil 4 ( wii )
Guitar hero 2 ( 360 )


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jul 18, 2007)

*Im playing.......*

Im Re playing GTA san Andreas and playing SVR 2007.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

Final Fantasy X, I never get tired of playing this game, and the CGI looks so life like


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 18, 2007)

It's currently Resident Evil 4. I'm closing in on the end.. (Currently at 4-3)
Next, it's either silent hill 3 or Final fantasy XII Or maybe some anime games... Well.. We'll see when I finish RE4 ^^


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> It's currently Resident Evil 4. I'm closing in on the end.. (Currently at 4-3)
> Next, it's either silent hill 3 or Final fantasy XII Or maybe some anime games... Well.. We'll see when I finish RE4 ^^



I need to play FFXII, been sitting in my cabinet since october


----------



## Char-Aznable (Jul 18, 2007)

Tenchu Z currently and I'm replaying Mobile Suit Gundam: Gundam vs Zeta Gundam.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 18, 2007)

just wrapped up playing Mobile Suit Gundam Encounters is Space, one of my fav PS2 games that came out in 2003, hard to belive it's been 4 years since I bought it


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 18, 2007)

War Gods, fuckin terrible .


----------



## kill-u-4-$ (Jul 19, 2007)

Halo 2 Bitches!!!


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 19, 2007)

Now playing All Pro Football 2k8 BEST FOOTBALL GAME!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 19, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> War Gods, fuckin terrible .



lol

thats what I said about MS Gundam Zeonic Front


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 25, 2007)

at the mo resistance on line ps3
jump ultimate stars ds
and naruto rpg3 ds


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 25, 2007)

Completed Devil Summoner.
Now playing Cubivore [again] & Phantasy Star.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 25, 2007)

I just bought motorstorm and Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas.


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 25, 2007)

I just re-discovered my love for DBZ so I am playing my old Dragonball Z: Tenkaichi. It's great.


----------



## dilbot (Jul 25, 2007)

playin TOS currently now to prep up for TOS2 even though it isnt for sure that its coming out in north america

omg resident evil 4 is sooo effing hard! i think im on 4-4 and i fucking died like 20 times thanks to the gattling gun guy and the hordes of enemies that keep coming!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 31, 2007)

Guitar Hero Encore: Rocks the 80s.


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 31, 2007)

Warcraft III riegn of chaos/frozen throne - for the billionth time now
Romance X & XI - also for the billionth time now


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 31, 2007)

Dragon Quest Swords - Wii
Gundam: MS Sensen 0079 - Wii
Wangan Midnight - PS3


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 1, 2007)

picked up Taito Lengends 2 at walmart the other day, and yea I was shocked to find it there cause I been searching for it for a few years and Gamestop never had it, but finshed playing G-Darius on it


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 1, 2007)

Online, i'm playing World of Warcraft(TBC) currently.
Non-online, Final Fantasy XII, im about to kill last boss but im currently going to finish all my bounties and get Zodiark before that.
After that, i think i'm gonna get Dragonquest for the PS2.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 1, 2007)

now i'm playing jump ultimate stars and naruto rpg3 both in japanese and on the ds
would reccomend both


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

currently replaying FF8 for fun


----------



## Pein (Aug 1, 2007)

superstar dust HD


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

i wish i still had the original metroid game T_T


----------



## asch (Aug 1, 2007)

God of War II [PS2]
Tomb Raider:Anniversary[PS2]


----------



## Quiet Storm (Aug 2, 2007)

gears of war


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 2, 2007)

playing FF12 atm.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm playing Dj max portable, Megaman ZX and Bleach Blade battlers as much (but starting today, bleach will be reduced since I have unlocked all characters now)


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm playing Dj max portable, Megaman ZX and Bleach Blade battlers as much (but starting today, bleach will be reduced since I have unlocked all characters now)


----------



## Tash (Aug 2, 2007)

Im beggining to pick up Enchanted Arms again. Other than that pokemon of course.


----------



## Xell (Aug 4, 2007)

Disgaea. Loli Demons ftw.


----------



## beads (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got Stubbs the Zombie, so I've been playing that. Its a hilarious game.


----------



## Saosin (Aug 4, 2007)

Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 5, 2007)

_Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom_ for the PS3.


----------



## Vongola (Aug 6, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden - Saikyou Ninja Daikesshuu 5 for the nintendo ds


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2007)

*Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3. It's a GameBoy Advance cartridge but I am playing it on my Nintendo DS Lite. My mom normally has the GBA SP playing Tetris.*


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't choose between DMC3: Special Edition, Legend of Dragoon, Tales of the Abyss, or Dragonquest VIII!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2007)

Playing Psychonauts (PC) and The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay (PC).

Catching up on a few things I missed last gen.


----------



## Fang (Aug 8, 2007)

Battlefield 2:MC on Xbox 360 and The Darkness.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 8, 2007)

SvenCoop. A Half-Life modification. Yeah people still play Half-Life!


----------



## isanon (Aug 9, 2007)

bf2 (as usual) two worlds and overlord


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 9, 2007)

Heavenly Sword Demo(PS3)
The Darkness Demo(PS3)
Eternal Sonata Demo(360)
Blue Dragon Demo(360)
Stranglehold Demo(360)
Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2(PS2)
Busou Renkin: Yokosu Papillon Park e(PS2)
Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix+(Ps2)
Eureka Seven New Wave(Ps2)

Newer and Old games atm.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 9, 2007)

Yu-Gi-Oh: World Championship 2007.

I might start playing Final Fantasy Tactics Advance again (left off somewhere in it...forgot).


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2007)

Gears of War.


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 9, 2007)

Pro Evolution Soccer 6


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2007)

Currently, Lunar Knights for the DS.

After that, every Kirby game evar!


----------



## Vongola (Aug 10, 2007)

just recently Taiko no Tatsujin DS - Touch de Dokodon!


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 10, 2007)

Gundam SEED Destiny game for the GBA, I fucking suck at it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 10, 2007)

Just bought brave story : new traveler for the psp...finally a great turn based rpg for the console  .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2007)

Gr...I beat games fast ;(

I went from Lunar Knights to Kirby Canvas Curse to now Kirby Squeak Squad


----------



## Pikameleon (Aug 10, 2007)

Guitar Hero Encore: Rocking the 80s... its sucks! GH2 is better...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 10, 2007)

Summon Nights 2 for the GBA.


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm playing Naruto RPG 2: Chidori vs. Rasengan . . . on an emulator, and it KICKS my laptop's ASS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2007)

Mario Strikers charged. (Wii)


----------



## jlim01 (Aug 10, 2007)

Animal Crossing: Wild World, pretty addicting


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm gonna play rainbow six later, its fun except my friend can't make freakin strategies:S


----------



## Char-Aznable (Aug 11, 2007)

Replaying RE4 on the ps2.


----------



## huxter (Aug 11, 2007)

i just got overlord for pc


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 12, 2007)

Dead           Rising


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2007)

Played myself some good old StarCraft matches.  I had completely forgotten about one of the best maps in the game (The Hunters) during my time away from the game.  That level owns so hard.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 12, 2007)

Sonic The Hedgehog(Game Gear)

Pleasant surprise....challenging.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 12, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Sonic The Hedgehog(Game Gear)
> 
> Pleasant surprise....challenging.



Hehe, I told you when I recommended them in another topic!

Sonic 2 GG is harder, and is the hardest Sonic game with Sonic in it :3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2007)

Rainbow Six Vegas.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm actually just starting to Play Halo 2 (My dad was heavily into way back when and I never got the chance to play it). I'm really enjoying the online play, though match setup seems to take a tediously long time.


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Aug 12, 2007)

tennis on the wii.......
Allthough it begins to suck after 10min playing.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2007)

Viral said:


> I'm actually just starting to Play Halo 2 (My dad was heavily into way back when and I never got the chance to play it). I'm really enjoying the online play, though match setup seems to take a tediously long time.


Waiting times for matchmaking can vary, but back when I played it was plenty quick.  I guess in its old age it has some trouble finding the right players for you since there are much less players to sort through.

It would be best to jump in on these kinds of games when they first come out and Halo 3 coming next month is the perfect time.

Beat the Painkiller expansion again this morning.


----------



## jebara (Aug 12, 2007)

i was playing ninja gaiden sigma but recently finished it now nothing


----------



## Ziko (Aug 12, 2007)

GBA: Fire Emblem
DS: Bleach DS 2nd
PSP: Metal Slug Anthology.
Wii: Mario Charged! Football
PC: Tales of Pirates, Maple Story and Gunbound.


----------



## Ikkaku (Aug 14, 2007)

I was playing GTA 3 up until a couple weeks ago, then after I dled Project 64 onto my new laptop I started Mario Gold 64


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 14, 2007)

god of war 2, Gears OF War, Halo, and GTA San Andreas


----------



## Barry. (Aug 15, 2007)

PS3: Ninja Gaiden Sigma, Madden 08
XBOX 360: Enchanted Arms, Call of Duty 3
PS2: Resident Evil 4, Soul Calibur 3

Pretty busy.....


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 15, 2007)

BioShock demo....


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 15, 2007)

Last thing I played was Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2007)

Kotor 2 right now.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 15, 2007)

Dead Rising!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2007)

PS3: Wangan Midnight
360: Phantasy Star Universe
Wii: Mario Strikers Charged


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> PS3: *Wang*an Midnight



:amazed :amazed :amazed :amazed 

Best game ever?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2007)

^ I should have wrote Midnight Wang instead.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 15, 2007)

360: trying to get back into the darkness
ps2:just finished god of war 2,DMC3, digital devil saga and Lucifers call
DS: Hotel Dusk and Trauma centre


----------



## Levi (Aug 15, 2007)

Pok?mon Diamond
Harvest Moon DS


----------



## Itachi Pwnz All (Aug 15, 2007)

Gunz online free games ftw


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 15, 2007)

Tsukihime/Kagetsu Tohya

Do REEDAN games count?


----------



## Denji (Aug 16, 2007)

New Super Mario Bros. for the DS


----------



## sasuke1908 (Aug 16, 2007)

Trauma Center: Under the Knife


----------



## BlackShinobi (Aug 16, 2007)

World of Warcraft


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 (PS2), The Godfather (PS2), Devil May Cry 3: Dante's Awakening (PS2), God of War 2 (PS2), Silent Hill 3 (PS2), and Resident Evil 2 (PS1).


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 16, 2007)

DS: 
Elite Beat Agents
Rune Factory
Hoshigami
Sim CIty DS
Etrian Odyssey

Wii
LoZ


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2007)

Phantasy Star Universe (360)
Persona 3 (PS3... well on the PS3 anyway)


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 16, 2007)

Madden NFL 08-PS3
Alien Syndrome-PSP


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 21, 2007)

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3(PS2)

Wasn't really planned, on a whim. heh


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 21, 2007)

Just playing Counterstrike and Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2007, that's all.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 21, 2007)

Madden 08 - PS3


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

I cracked out *Tony Hawk's Project 8* today.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 21, 2007)

Mario Strikers Charged and Star Fox 64 (via Wii Virtual Console)


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 21, 2007)

Itachi Pwnz All said:


> Gunz online free games ftw



GunZ: The Duel? ijji version or International GunZ?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 21, 2007)

For some odd reason: King of Fighters '98

I'm not good at fighting games as I just spam buttons and stuff, but this is still addicting. My major complaint is that the AI can be really, really cheap at times. Is the AI seriously like that, or is due to the fact I don't know every special move in the book?


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 21, 2007)

Narutolash of Ninja 2.....


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 21, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 3 Substance


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Aug 22, 2007)

Advance wars 2: black hole rising. The best turn based RTS ever! And its handheld!


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 22, 2007)

Gradius V, I wish they made more games like this on PS2


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm playing Oblivion just a little.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2007)

*Kinghts of honor *atm


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 22, 2007)

*Silent Hill 3*

Scared out of my fucking mind right now.  

Brb, have to kill a couple of demon nurses in next room.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Grevane said:


> *Silent Hill 3*
> 
> Scared out of my fucking mind right now.
> 
> Brb, have to kill a couple of demon nurses in next room.



damn haven't played that in a long ass time


----------



## Akira Hamasaki (Aug 23, 2007)

Hitman: BM for 360. 
Definitely, one of the best games out right now. Well, i'm getting BioShock later today, so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Taito Legends 2 playing G-Darius


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 23, 2007)

Star Wars: Republic Commando.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Aug 23, 2007)

Im waiting for Tactics Ogre and Fire Emblem to come in the mail, but right now I have been playing Samurai Warriors 2 Empires and its so much. Ginchiyo FTW


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Mobile Suit Gundam : Encounters in Space


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Aug 23, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam : Encounters in Space



Are gundam games fun?

All the ones i get suck >_>

I want to play a G Gundam game. that was the best series after Wing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 23, 2007)

Persona 3...


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Rider said:


> Are gundam games fun?
> 
> All the ones i get suck >_>
> 
> I want to play a G Gundam game. that was the best series after Wing.



I've liked all the current ones on PS2 that have been released in the US except for Zeonic Front

the one I wish they would release in the US on PS2 is Mobile Suit Gundam UC Climax


----------



## Scud (Aug 23, 2007)

I decided to go through Starfox 64 again this afternoon. That game is classic.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

I liked the SNES Starfox better


----------



## Empress (Aug 23, 2007)

Disgaea 2 - PS2


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

Jump Ultimate Stars- DS and.. Mario Kart on Wi-Fi 

and Halo2.


----------



## Seany (Aug 23, 2007)

Pokemon Fire Red


----------



## Suzie (Aug 23, 2007)

Final Fantasy X *PS2*


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 23, 2007)

onimusha dawn of dreams and the darkness ps3


----------



## Enma Ai (Aug 23, 2007)

Ragnarok online and Drifting on Forza 2.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay, I finished killing a god on Silent Hill 3. Now I'm back to the PC and playing *Black and White 2* (which took a whole day to d/l).


----------



## Taffer (Aug 23, 2007)

Wario Ware Touched!

I can't stop touching Wario.....


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Taffer said:


> Wario Ware Touched!
> 
> I can't stop touching Wario.....



pervert

playing Eureka Seven Vol 2 The New Vision


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 23, 2007)

*Mortal Kombat* original Arcade


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 23, 2007)

Again, another fighting game O_o. SVC Chaos: SNK Vs. Capcom to be exact.

Now...if I only had a arcade stick compatible for the PC..;_;


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Aug 23, 2007)

Tactics Ogre just came in the mail and its so much fun. O_O


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 23, 2007)

Mobile Suit Gundam : Gundam Vs Z Gundam


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 24, 2007)

ForkLore Demo(PS3)
[Again]

This time the US Sneak Peek version, which I find to be a great improvement over the Japanese Demo.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 24, 2007)

*Vampire the Masquerade* on the PC.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 24, 2007)

CON:2...Sonic Adventure 2:Battle...Madden 08......


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 24, 2007)

Ico and maybe some Okami.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Aug 25, 2007)

Jeanne d'Arc [PSP]


----------



## Keme (Aug 25, 2007)

I am currently playing Dragon Force on the Sega Saturn. It is such an addictive game.


----------



## Saito (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm currently playing Resident Evil 4....again


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

*GWEN Preview Weekend*


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm currently playing the new RPG, _Two Worlds_, for the 360.


----------



## Pein (Aug 26, 2007)

playing narutimate hero accel gain yondaime will be mine 
and trying to beat the darkness for ps3
also playing bioshock


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 26, 2007)

*Armored Core 4: Project Force*

...jumping around a lot in the past few days. Can't settle in on anything.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

*Gradius III & IV remake for PS2*


----------



## Naruto364 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Xbox 360*

Dead Rising

Lost Planet

_Replaying_: Gears of War


*PS3*

_Replaying_: The Darkness


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 26, 2007)

_*Gradius V*_

.....................


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm jumping back and forth between Guitar Hero, Guitar Hero II and Guitar Hero Encore: Rocks the 80s. All very good games.


----------



## martryn (Aug 27, 2007)

Currently a bunch of old stuff:

Final Fantasy XII, Resistance: Fall of Man, Twilight Princess, Battlefield II, Neverwinter Nights II, and Dungeons and Dragons Online.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 27, 2007)

NBA Street Homecourt on PS3


----------



## Karin Maaka (Aug 27, 2007)

DJ MAX Portable 1 and 2 [PSP]
 Utawarerumono [PC] 
 Honey Comb Beat [DS] 
 Shakugan no Shana [DS]
 Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Touch de Dokodon! [DS]
 Ouendan 2 [DS]
 Beatmania IIDX 11th RED [PS2] 

 *plus more games I'm not going list...*


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 27, 2007)

Final Fantasy X, I never get tired of playing it


----------



## Suzie (Aug 27, 2007)

FFX-2 *(PS2)*


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 27, 2007)

FFX was better


----------



## Vongola (Aug 27, 2007)

pokemon diamond


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2007)

Hopefully ffVIII soon


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 27, 2007)

RE4 for the Wii
Waiting until Prime 3 comes out...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 28, 2007)

playing .hack//G.U Vol 2//Reminisce
^^


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

*Twilight Princess* currently.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Aug 28, 2007)

naruto gnt 4. easiest and best fighting game ever.


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 28, 2007)

_*Leisure Suit Larry 7*_ -  Love for Sail


----------



## mr22inches (Aug 29, 2007)

mario kart 64 and Mortal Kombat (1, 2, and 4). ME = BLUE SPIKEY SHELL / YOU = NOOB


----------



## dilbot (Aug 29, 2007)

Rune Factory!

w00t got 99 forging!


----------



## Seany (Aug 29, 2007)

DBZ BT2. Waiting for 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2007)

F.E.A.R. for the PS3.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 29, 2007)

*PS2:*
Naruto Narutimate Accel
Another Century's Episode 2
Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition
Final Fantasy XII International Zodiac Job System

*PSP:*
Bleach Heat the Soul 4
Final Fantasy VIII
Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection


Yes, the genres will make you crazy :\


----------



## Danse (Aug 29, 2007)

PS3
Tiger Woods
Def Jam: ICON

WII
My Sims

and my Classic games console

Snes
Kiby Super Star
Mortal Kombat
Super Mario Kart

i love the classics


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 29, 2007)

DS: Brain Age (the first one)


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

Import SNES _*Tekkaman Blade*_


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Aug 31, 2007)

*PS3*

Resistance: Fall of man


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 31, 2007)

Wii:
Twiilight Princess


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

Gradius Neo on my i880 phone


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 31, 2007)

DS:
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Trials and Tribulations


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

Alpha Wing 2 on my i880


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Arcade:
Tekken 5 Darak Resurrection

PS2
Final Fantasy X
Tekken 5


----------



## Seany (Aug 31, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 31, 2007)

*PS2*

Family Guy


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 31, 2007)

*PS2:*
Yakuza

*360:*
Earth Defense Force

*Wii:*
Resident Evil 4/Rayman


----------



## Detsu (Aug 31, 2007)

Just finished DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 (Ps2 Version) for about the 5th time. Also replaying the Devil May Cry series.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 31, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda & The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time

The ones that I am most interested in beating at The Legend of Zelda, The Legend of Zelda II: Link's Adventure and The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. Those are the only 3 every made that my best friend James, who is a Zelda maniac, has never beat.


----------



## Ketchups (Aug 31, 2007)

PSP - Monster Hunter Freedom 

DS - Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations, Luminous Arc.

Just killing time while waiting for Monster Hunter Freedom 2, Halo 3 and the other shitload of games coming in Q4...


----------



## artzy* (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm actually playing Atelier Iris 3 on ps2.  It came out a few months ago and the RPG system is actually pretty good.  You stat up by killing monsters and also by doing alchemy ( also used to make items, weapons and armors ).  I really recommend it to anyone who is a fan of cute drawings ( like ragnarok ).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2007)

Wii:

*Metroid Prime 3*

PS3:

*Fight Night Round 3
F.E.A.R.
Rainbow Six: Fight for Vegas
*
PSX:

Final Fantasy II


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 31, 2007)

*Xbox360*

Bioshock
Blue Dragon ( well later on today that is)

*
Wii*

Metriod Prime 3
Mario Strikers Charged


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Aug 31, 2007)

*PSP:* Metal Gear Portable Ops.
*PS2:* Kingdom hearts II : Final Mix+
*Wii:* Cooking mama, (  ) My sims.


----------



## Kimimaro (Aug 31, 2007)

Final Fantasy X


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 31, 2007)

*GW: EN* comes out today.


----------



## Bill (Aug 31, 2007)

SSX On Tour


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 31, 2007)

Playing warhawk, dynasty warriors gundam, and lair.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't get enough of Civ IV Beyond The Sword. If you are a fan of the strategy genre, play this you i'll get hooked in no time.


----------



## QuantumMischief (Aug 31, 2007)

Right now I am playing Pokemon Emerald,working on getting exlusives and legendaries, for Pokemon Diamond, I beat Diamond in like 3 days, so there really isn't much else to do.


----------



## Nagasumi (Aug 31, 2007)

*DS:*
DK Jungle Climber


----------



## Perverse (Aug 31, 2007)

Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic. Incredible game.


----------



## Codde (Aug 31, 2007)

Dynasty Warriors: Gundam for the 360 and Super Mario Advance.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 31, 2007)

> Playing warhawk, dynasty warriors gundam, and lair.


 Exactly what I want to be playing....awww
Well, I will when I get my PS3 in my new room. 

I just played the Bioshock demo on my PC. I definentaly want to get  360 controller, the keyboard is a bitch. I just got a major upgrade so it ran pretty well, just fast mouse speed and moving around can be a bit confusing. Animations were smooth and consistent and textures were amazing. It brought my temp up to the 120oF though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

UNO


----------



## Shadow Blade (Sep 1, 2007)

Lair and Twilight Princess


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 1, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 1, 2007)

resistance fall of man online completly getting my ass kicked


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 1, 2007)

*PS3:*
Dynasty Warriors: Gundam demo


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 1, 2007)

Silpheed : Lost Planet


----------



## isanon (Sep 1, 2007)

this week ive been playing (eccept the usual BF2 and 2moons) 2 worlds, DMC3, ufo afterlight,pray and now im installing jade empire
and i intend to play (in a near future) settlers 4, tom clancys rainbow 6 vegas and simcity 4


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2007)

Castlevania DS


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 1, 2007)

My friend James is helping me get through multi-player on Guitar Hero II and Guitar Hero: Rocks the 80s. I've been playing bass instead of guitar, and honestly I like it better. I lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 1, 2007)

Guitar Hero 2


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 1, 2007)

Taiko 7 (PS2) 
 Fate/Stay Night (PC) 
 DJ MAX Online (Chinese version) (PC)


----------



## trunks_lover29 (Sep 1, 2007)

Artonelico
Kingdom Hearts II
Zelda: The Twilight Princess


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 1, 2007)

Final Fantasy Tactics
Disgaea 2
Guilty Gear XX


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2007)

Jeane D'arc


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid 3 Substance, the fun you can have with a sniper rifle, shooting them in the groin or the ass, and watching how they die, lol oh wait, Jack Thompson might come after me for that remark, rofl


----------



## Kazerin Kyodai (Sep 2, 2007)

Disgaea 2 (almost at end of game, Adell at lvl 80)
Gran Turismo 4 (improving drift skills)
King of Fighters XI (trying to do infinite combos w/ Vanessa)
Test Drive Unlimited (loafing around)
Champions of Norrath (harder Diablo 2 ver.)
Locoroco (PSP)


----------



## Bill (Sep 2, 2007)

Final Fantasy 12


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm playing capcom vs snk on the ps2 right now


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 2, 2007)

Megaman 20th Annivs Collection


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 2, 2007)

counter strike, an probably halo 2 tonight.

And jump ultimate stars


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 3, 2007)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Dream Hyper Battle(PS2)


----------



## b0rt (Sep 3, 2007)

Madden 08 baby!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

Street Figher Alpha Collection


----------



## ricc (Sep 3, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 Beta
Street Fighter III 3rd Strike
Melty Blood: Act Cadenza


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

when did SF III 3rd Strike Come out


----------



## ricc (Sep 3, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> when did SF III 3rd Strike Come out



On Anniversary Collection on the Xbox.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd be playing this if this was an actual game


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 4, 2007)

SuperSmashBrosMelee and Halo 2


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 4, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted and Counter Strike Source


----------



## Wolfheart (Sep 4, 2007)

Super Metroid.


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 4, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3 and DW:Gundam...


----------



## Danse (Sep 4, 2007)

Big girls dont cry - Fergie


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 5, 2007)

Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo HD Remix(PS3)


----------



## Champloon (Sep 6, 2007)

Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs The Soulless Army 
and Halo (thought id beat it again)


----------



## mr_yenz (Sep 6, 2007)

Chaos Legion (PC)

Best computer game I have ever played. XD It reminds me of the arcade games. Then again, it was made by Capcom. ;D


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

call of duty 4 beta


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 6, 2007)

Xenosaga Episode 3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Pokémon FireRed Version. I am trying to see how hard it would be to beat the game with only 1 Pokémon. Of course I am carrying others so that I can use HMs, but I am only battling with Blastoise. So far it's easy as hell.*


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Sep 7, 2007)

Fire Emblem : Path of Radiance
The Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess
Shadow of The Colossus


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 7, 2007)

Zelda-Twilight Princess


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 7, 2007)

- shin megami tensei digital devil saga 2 
- disgaea 2


----------



## Fayt (Sep 7, 2007)

Phoenix Wright: Justice For All
Trauma Center: Under The Knife
*Bioshock*


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

Simpsons Hit and Run

Futurama


----------



## Angelus (Sep 7, 2007)

gungrave and gungrave overdose ^^


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Sep 7, 2007)

lets see... umm just metroid prime 3 at the moment, i beat RE4 recently on teh wii. not much love for my ps2, need new rpgs for it


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Sep 7, 2007)

Danse said:


> Big girls dont cry - Fergie



wtf... when was that a game lol


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Sep 7, 2007)

FFXII.....:3


----------



## martinipenguin (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going through Mario Kart DS but then I got Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. This game is fucking awsome.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 8, 2007)

NBA live 08 demo


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 8, 2007)

onimusha dawn of dreams


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 8, 2007)

Playing pokemans on DS


----------



## Danse (Sep 8, 2007)

Tetris


----------



## Lord Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

I am Playing Kingdom Hearts 2 at the moment


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 8, 2007)

kingdom hearts 2 i love that game i think i'll go play it thanks


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Tekkaman Blade ( Super Fanicom Import)


----------



## Burke (Sep 8, 2007)

Battlefield 2142 for the PC
AWESOME
buy it and play it you wont regret it


----------



## basiK (Sep 8, 2007)

Bioshock + new 8800 gtx =D

This game is the ultimate. Get it if you have a 360 or a good rig


----------



## Thandurin (Sep 9, 2007)

Half-Life and Half-Life 2. Usually play 2 for a while whenever I get to a point in 1 that I forget how to do.


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 9, 2007)

BIOSHOCK**


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 9, 2007)

DS:
Heroes of Mana

HoM is so boring, but I'm running out of new games to play so I have to stick with it.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 9, 2007)

i decided to go get bioshock and give it a try


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 9, 2007)

playing my (+[__]o)....
Monster hunter 2 Freedom

Jeanne D'arc


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 9, 2007)

Final Fantasy IV Advance


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 9, 2007)

chaosakita said:


> Final Fantasy IV Advance


great game. 

Tactics Ogre is what im playing. its fun but majorly hard.


----------



## skunkworks (Sep 9, 2007)

Bioshock
Gears of War
skate. demo
Call of Duty 4 Beta


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 9, 2007)

Gitaroo Man


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 9, 2007)

Naruto ultimate ninja heroes PSP and Naruto2 PS2.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 14, 2007)

Bleach DS 2nd{DS}
Pokemon Pearl{DS} originally played Diamond.
Eyeshield 21: Max Devil Power{DS}
New Super Mario Bros.{DS}


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 14, 2007)

Blue Dragon 360
Paper Mario Wii VC
Metroid Prime 3 Wii


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2007)

*Bioshock*


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 15, 2007)

*Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 15, 2007)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 15, 2007)

Chrono Trigger?! That's awesome.

I'm currently playing *Rune Factory*.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 15, 2007)

*Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland*

I picked up this game yesterday, a random purchase since I didn't even know it was out before I saw it in the store. The unique cover caught my attention and since it's Zelda-related I bought it. Despite the fact that you play as Tingle, the most hated character in the Zelda universe, the game is surprisingly good.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 15, 2007)

Naruto Ninja Taisen 2.Incrediblily Fun.


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Sep 15, 2007)

I've never finished Star Ocean III: Til the End of Time or Final Fantasy VII, so I'm starting those two over...


----------



## Birkin (Sep 15, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 15, 2007)

*Madden 08*


----------



## Durandal (Sep 15, 2007)

Marathon.


----------



## Codde (Sep 15, 2007)

Gundam Battle Royale, Monster Hunter Freedom 2, and Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 15, 2007)

Diamond's holding me over for now.


----------



## huxter (Sep 16, 2007)

Bioshock (pc)
Skate (xbox 360)


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 23, 2007)

Another Century's Episode 3: The Final(Ps2)
Sonic Rush Adventure(DS)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 23, 2007)

*I beat 25 to Life yesterday. I thought it was gonna be better. I am sending it back tomorrow morning.. I am hoping to get Black by Friday at least. Thursday would be nice.*


----------



## Traveler (Sep 24, 2007)

Currently I'm playing
Okami
Final Fantasy 10
.Hack//Infection
Warcraft 3.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 24, 2007)

Got too many games to play now, so I'm taking a month off on FFXI.  

Working on:

Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VII
Blue Dragon Disc 2
Halo 3 (When it's out)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 24, 2007)

Working on:

Fire Emblem
Tactics Ogre
Final Fantasy 3
Final Fantasy 5
Final Fantasy 6
Warriors Orochi


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 24, 2007)

Madden 08 
Shadowrun


counting the hours until Halo 3 releases......


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

eternal sonata


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 24, 2007)

Currently MGS3


----------



## Gilder (Sep 24, 2007)

Tales of Symphonia (Gamecube) - I let my best friend borrow the game the day I bought it a long time ago. He had if for like 3 months and beat it twice... I got it back and put it on my desk and never played it. Now I giving it a chance.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 24, 2007)

For PS3 I'm currently playing Heavenly Sword and Warhawk. I'm also playing 2 PS2 games: Final Fantasy XII and I just started Resident Evil 4. For PSP I'm playing Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth and Mortal Kombat Unchained.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm currently playing Oblivion on the ps3...plus I just started re-playing xenogears last night.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 25, 2007)

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars™. I recommend this to everyone!


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 25, 2007)

*Gitaroo Man Lives!*


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2007)

Been playing Halo 3 all day. =P


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2007)

*Mario Kart 64*.


----------



## Seren (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently bouncing between Oblivion and Bioshock.


However, will have stolen copy of bf's Halo 3 when he works tomorrow. XD


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 25, 2007)

Still playing Madden 08 on PS3


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 25, 2007)

currently playing:

-  manhunt 2
- .hack//G.U. vol. 3//Redemption


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 25, 2007)

well just finished bioshock and have moved on to heavenly sword


----------



## Kameil (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo3 all night


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Sep 25, 2007)

right now... dot hack: mutation (part 2)


----------



## sori (Sep 25, 2007)

Most recent...FF7 for the playstation(played on PS2 though)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2007)

jump ultimate stars, and metroid prime 3


----------



## Kakuzu (Sep 25, 2007)

Halo     3.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 25, 2007)

Final Fantasy IV and Elite Beat Agents


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 26, 2007)

.hack//G.U vol.3//Redemption


----------



## Kwagga (Sep 26, 2007)

Titan Quest Immortal Throne!

Something has to keep me busy till Diablo III arrives.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 26, 2007)

Halo 3
................


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 26, 2007)

Playing *Resistance: Fall of Man* again


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Sep 26, 2007)

Finished .hack G.U. 3 about a week ago, gonna start playing Halo 3 when I get my 360 back from microsoft


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 26, 2007)

just got tales of legendia, glued to it


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 2, 2007)

*I started playing The Urbz: Sims in the City, but the disc was really messed up and stopped working. I flipped out and snapped it in half. I'll borrow my cousin's disc or buy a new one. It doesn't matter. 

I am also waiting for BloodRayne 2 to get here from GameFly.*


----------



## KnighT-oF-WolF (Oct 2, 2007)

Warcraft 3, it's an old game but I'm waiting for SC2 to come out or something.  I'm a major fan of blizzard games.


----------



## whitecrowz (Oct 2, 2007)

Street Fighter 3 Third Strike, Capcom Vs Snk 2, King of Fighters XI, Tekken V, Okami, replaying Shadow of Colossus (with an arcade joystick)


----------



## kamahl13 (Oct 2, 2007)

im playing *Madden 08* right now..


----------



## NarutoGoh (Oct 2, 2007)

I play a Naruto-based story...
it's cool.... this is a online-based on text game... but great...


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 2, 2007)

probably the same as a lot of people halo3 online


----------



## Juice (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm working on halo 3 atm.. im starting probably halo 3 next again rofl


----------



## sori (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't play anything but PS2, so no halo for me. I've actually been working on unlocking the last two characters on Ultimate Ninja.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 2, 2007)

i've been playing halo1 for the pc, yeah, i said it, HALO BITCHS


oh yeah, i've bee playing rainbow6 vegas for the pc too


----------



## Drakestorm (Oct 2, 2007)

Been playing some nostalgic games lately 
CiV3 and some warcraft 
Though i really really wanna game Halo 3


----------



## Meggiron (Oct 2, 2007)

Golden Sun II : The lost age on GBA


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 3, 2007)

as of today, NBA 2K8 and Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 3, 2007)

Halo 3

&

Clive Barker's *Jericho* demo


----------



## serger989 (Oct 3, 2007)

omg DBZ legend of the super saiyan snes rom.

I remember playing this game before it was translated in english X_X, finding where Dende was in that STUPID JAR was a bitch. But atm I've got the Guru and King Kai cards ready for SSJ Vegeta


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 3, 2007)

Replaying some Metal Gear games, to soothe the pain of waiting for MGS4...


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

gaylo 3 and replaying kingdom hearts 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

serger989 said:


> omg DBZ legend of the super saiyan snes rom.
> 
> I remember playing this game before it was translated in english X_X, finding where Dende was in that STUPID JAR was a bitch. But atm I've got the Guru and King Kai cards ready for SSJ Vegeta



That game is a *classic*. I love that game. 

Right now I'm playing Devil May Cry (1st one) on PS2. I had left Dante Must Die mode on hold for over a year  .. I'm now on Mundus' battle, just a level away from Super Dante. 

I'm going to play DMC3 after this. Man these two games are legendary. 

DMC > GoW.


----------



## Blackops NINJA (Oct 4, 2007)

vice city and the GODfather game


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm working on my final runthrough of Tales of the Abyss so I can get 100%.
I'm also playing Joachim/Crazy Mode on Castlevania: Lament of Innocence.
I'm running through Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door with my little sister, teaching her about rpgs, and stuff.
I'm also playing... let's see... FF2, FF5, FF6, FF7 (completion runthrough), FF7: Dirge of Cerberus, FF8... Tetris... We Love Katamari... Diablo 2- Lord of Destruction... that's about it.  I know there are others, but hey.

I just recently finished: LoZ-ALttP, LoZ, LoZ- AoL, FF1, FF4, Tales of Symphonia (the only thing I have left to do is max out every tech usage...) The Secret of Mana... and... that's about it.


I'm a hardcore player... I have no life.


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

Tales of the Abyss


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Are you on your first runthrough?


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm actually on my second. I've beaten it a few days ago though I'm kind of lazy to actually go through with the second playthrough lol


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

I think this is my third or fourth, but I've beaten Symphonia 10-11 times!


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

Symphonia was also an addictive game. Probably the only rpg at the time which I really wanted to play over again when I finsihed it. Though I only played it for around 4-5 times before I finally got bored of it.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 4, 2007)

i thought i'd try warhawk


----------



## Sasuke' (Oct 4, 2007)

PS2:

Naruto shipuuden accel.

Narutimate hero 3

And Dragon ball z:budukai 3

PSP:

Naruto ultimate ninja heroes---- ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 

thats all I'm playing right now, mostly on shipuuden accel.


----------



## skunkworks (Oct 5, 2007)

Gears of War 
Halo 3
Super Puzzle Fighter
Bioshock


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2007)

suikoden tactics


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 5, 2007)

*BloodRayne 2.

The first one was better.
*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 5, 2007)

SMT: Digital Devil Saga


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 6, 2007)

Narutimate Accel!!! (looking at Bleach Blade Busters 2!!!!!)


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank Tools of Destruction Demo(PS3)
The Simpsons Game Demo(PS3)
Bleach Blade Battlers 2(PS2)
Still DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3[Meteor](PS2)


----------



## ARKphoenix (Oct 13, 2007)

Currently Playing:

Tales of Mythology
Halo 3
Sonic and the secret rings


----------



## IchiTenshou (Oct 17, 2007)

Bleach:Blade Battlers 2nd (PS2)


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 17, 2007)

The legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask

This is quite literally the best game ever.


----------



## lord_itachi (Oct 17, 2007)

.hack//G.U. vol. 3//Redemption.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 18, 2007)

Transformers The Game for PS2


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 18, 2007)

Persona 3 ;_;


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 19, 2007)

Candy Mountain Massacre


----------



## KNP (Oct 19, 2007)

TeamFortress 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Bible Fight, this game is the shit!


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 19, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bible Fight, this game is the shit!



I love that freaking game, I wish it was on PS2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> I love that freaking game, I wish it was on PS2



They should make it a full game, there's countless character and stuff that they could make.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 19, 2007)

I love playing as Noah, special move, getting plowed by 2 of every animal

Moses- unleashing the plagues

Jesus- laying the smackdown with the Cross


----------



## Kwagga (Oct 19, 2007)

BioShock

Wow..... its just fucking wow...


----------



## Uzumaki103 (Oct 19, 2007)

here yey baby!


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 19, 2007)

Halo 3. I'm addicted to it


----------



## Homura (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been playing Ratchet Deadlocked. That game is so fun yet so short at around 5-6 hours...hope Tools of Destruction isn't that short.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Guitar Hero II & Devil May Cry.*


----------



## Syramoon (Oct 19, 2007)

Xenosaga 3 which I'm really enjoying and FFX-2 which I'm not enjoying so much... Personally I think it could've been better but that's just my opinion so don't yell at me.  I kind of like the battle system- it's interesting but I hate the wait bar changing depending on what attack/support move you pick.... As of right now- I'm only playing it for the story.  And yes- I know I'm behind...


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 20, 2007)

Re-playing Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 20, 2007)

Rachet and Clank demo on the triple


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Oct 20, 2007)

Currently playing : Evo's Space Adventures(PS1) this is one of the first games I got. In fact its one out of the two games(other game Spyro 2) I got with my playstation one. I STILL haven't completed it and I have had it probably since *2001*.  I'm on zone 5(again  was farther but deleted the data so I had to  the restart Evo game ).
Here a summary of the game (if no one knows of it):
You control Evo, a walking microchip who can and must possess the bodies of various cybernetic animals and use their abilities to solve environmental puzzles.(taken from IGN)

Evo is also on the Nintendo 64 known as Space Station : Silicon Valley.  Which of course the graphics are  better and the opening is slightly different. I don't have the n64 version but it looks sleeker  looking than  the ps1 version even  though its the same game.
The game may look simplistic but its pretty DAMN hard . For example: when you die, you have to restart the level. no check points. Very, very hard and challenging. Yet thats what's so good about it!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

Final Fantasy V


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 21, 2007)

Odin's Sphere. Had one book done but I wanted to finish FFXII before continuing. The music needs more diversity. Its not bad, but playing thru the same stages and what not multiple times with the same tracks gets old. Artwork is insane. pretty cool game.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 21, 2007)

playing Taito Legends 2 - G-Darius


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 21, 2007)

Team Fortress 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Guitar Hero, Guitar Hero II, Devil May Cry and WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2007.*


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2007)

Ultimate Ninja 2


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

rengoku 2: stairway to heaven, ut 3


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 22, 2007)

Legend of Kay,Prince of Persia:the 2 thrones n *Dragonfable*:rofl


----------



## Uzumaki103 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nothing atm, because im watching Naruto, Bleach etc.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 23, 2007)

hey,anyone here play Dragonfable?
Its a web RPG game


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 23, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction [Playstation 3]
Cowboy Bebop: Tsuioku no Yakyoku [Playstation 2]


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 23, 2007)

Halo 3
Team Fortress 2
Mass Effect.......... 
Unreal Tournament 3


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 23, 2007)

Just picked up Final Fantasy Tactics for the PSP. Heard it was pretty good so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 24, 2007)

Warriors Orochi


----------



## dubai909 (Oct 24, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass for DS


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 24, 2007)

home work its a game where if you don't do it the parents will beat you to death lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 24, 2007)

Candy Mountain Massacure


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2007)

I just finished playing Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 2 for a while, I don't want to get sick of it like some other fighters I've played for a while (like Tekken)

I'm gonna get started on Kingdom Hearts 2 finally, while playing campaign for Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron.  So far, its not that bad.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 25, 2007)

I just finished checking out the Guitar Hero III demo on the 360, Super Badass!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Transformers The Movie Game


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 25, 2007)

Resistance: Fall of Man


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 25, 2007)

Bible Fight on AS


----------



## Seany (Oct 25, 2007)

Abe's Exodus


----------



## scaffer (Oct 25, 2007)

zleda twil wii,resident evil4 wii ,bioshock pc,big brain ds


----------



## txsfld (Oct 25, 2007)

naruto clash of ninja revolution

lol


----------



## Mojim (Oct 28, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Tactics: War Of The Lions* - PSP


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeopardy on my laptop


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2007)

Ace Combat 7, Halo 3, Virtua Fighter 5.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 19, 2007)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune(PS3)
Namco X Capcom(Ps2)


----------



## Birkin (Nov 19, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3: Corruption


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 19, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 (360)
Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)


And you can add Mass Effect to that list this friday.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 19, 2007)

Assassin's Creed. Just completed it


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 19, 2007)

SMG      (Wii)


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Nov 19, 2007)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations (DS)


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 19, 2007)

Im playing Halo 3 and Call of Duty 3 and 4....


----------



## Halcyon Days (Nov 19, 2007)

rise of a ninja(360)
Dynasty Warriors Gundam(360)
Wii Sports


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 20, 2007)

halo 3, but i havent had that much time to play games recently


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Nov 20, 2007)

Need for Speed Prostreet on ye olde PS2


----------



## Sindri (Nov 20, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 (360)
Assassin's Creed (360)
Orange Box (PC)


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 20, 2007)

Final Fantasy VII irge Of Cerberus 
Need For Speed Carbon


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 24, 2007)

Just beat Suikoden II last night. Next time I play, I need to get of the 108 Stars of Destiny...


----------



## Kamina (Nov 24, 2007)

Well before gears of war, now nothing.


----------



## PradaBrada (Nov 24, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime 3
Halo 3


----------



## Utz (Nov 24, 2007)

Just finished Assassin's Creed (360)

Might rent Naruto: ROAN for the 360 for a few days.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

Resistance at the moment


----------



## xzero1786 (Nov 24, 2007)

Legend of Legaia, Fatal Frame II, and Fifa 07 & 08


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 25, 2007)

Finished Silent Hill Origins with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



all 3 endings


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 26, 2007)

Mortal Kombat Armageddon
Capcom Classics
Final Fantasy V


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 26, 2007)

Call of Duty 4
The Witcher

Beat Assassin's Creed today, I enjoyed the game immensely.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 26, 2007)

Kan and lych (dissapointing)
Cod 4 multiplayer (i suck ;( )
TF2 (i rock)


----------



## shingen (Nov 26, 2007)

mostly warhammer 40k dark crusade


----------



## burning jazz hat (Nov 26, 2007)

Right now?
the hidden: source mod for hl2.


----------



## Fenix (Nov 26, 2007)

Persona 3
Odin Sphere
Ratchet Clank Tools of Destruction
Team Fortress 2

and Touhou games


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2007)

Battlefield 2: Modern Combat and Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 26, 2007)

Frozen Bubble (PC)
James Bond: The World is Not Enough (N64)
Super Smash Bros (N64)

I'm old school. XD


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Nov 26, 2007)

Just beat Bioshock (AMAZING game!! the good ending too   )
Halo 3 multiplayer  (disappointing)
Warhawk  (Fun)
MGS Portable Ops
PES 2008 (PS3 , finally a patch released!    )
Medieval II: Total War

and now waiting for COD4 , Assassin's Creed , Uncharted , Super Mario Galaxy , FF tactics:The War of The Lions , Crysis and Mass Effect to arrive from Amazon!! 
(I'll probably wont finish all of these games until mid-2008 or even 2009 and yeah i have some extra budget to spend on more games!  )


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 26, 2007)

lol I'm playing Tetris


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 26, 2007)

Playing:

Assassin's Creed
Mass Effect
BioShock
Halo 3
Call of Duty 4
Gears of War

Yes, all of them.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 26, 2007)

God Of War on Hard Mode.

Almost completed it now.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Assassin's Creed for 360 and so far I am loving this game so much do not listen to some stupid websites.

gameinformer is where its at


----------



## sagar (Nov 27, 2007)

Midnight Club Dub Edition Remix..................... jus waiting for the new one to come out *sigh*


----------



## Stox (Nov 27, 2007)

well i am playing naruto/clash of nija 2 and gitiar hero 3


----------



## Stox (Nov 27, 2007)

srry gitiar hero3 is for my wii


----------



## Stox (Nov 27, 2007)

nice that game is hard i played it befor


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2007)

Blacksite - Area 51 (Xbox 360).


----------



## Junas (Nov 27, 2007)

Assassin's Creed at this time... soon Mass Effect!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 28, 2007)

Gundam Seed Destiny O.M.N.I. vs. Z.A.F.T. II Plus. I still can't get over the frantic and simeple gameplay. 

Maybe I'd play Okami again if I feel up to it.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 28, 2007)

Blacksite Area 51 (PS3)

and 

Assassin's Creed, this game kicks so much F%^king A$$


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Nov 29, 2007)

Assassin's Creed 
and
Final Fantasy XI​


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 29, 2007)

Moblie Suit Gundam UC Climax (import)


----------



## C. (Nov 29, 2007)

unreal tournament 3, just beat the single player


----------



## dirty_saint (Nov 29, 2007)

Call of Duty 4, Timeshift and Persona 3


----------



## Draffut (Nov 29, 2007)

Mostly Rock Band (PS3).

Occassionally a little Super Mario Galaxies, Assassin's Creed, FFT, or that FF12 (for the DS)


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

assassins creed-PS3
mass effect-360
call of duty 4-360


----------



## dirty_saint (Nov 30, 2007)

jam sessions for nintendo ds


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 30, 2007)

Resident Evil 4 on PS2.

Amazing game, one of the most classic video games ever.

Having such fun shooting down some poor jerks with a Tommy Gun with unlimited ammos!


----------



## Magic (Nov 30, 2007)

RE4 pwns getting it 4 wii xmas time...
Um Boktai Ds i love it!!!!!
TAIYOOOOOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just beat Legend of Zelda : Phantom Hourglass Also made sweet fairy love to it!!


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Nov 30, 2007)

Madden 07 then LOTR: Battle for Middle Earth 2


----------



## Houkou Ookami (Nov 30, 2007)

My third playthrough of Ookami ^^​


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 1, 2007)

Wing Commander IV on PSM


----------



## Nena Trinity (Dec 1, 2007)

.....My 30th time thru Resident Evil 4 XD Gotta keep myself occupied with this until Christmas when I get Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Birkin (Dec 1, 2007)

Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (Wii)

Amazing game


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 1, 2007)

Fable... again.

Next ill play mass effect


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 1, 2007)

sword of the berserk - dreamcast


----------



## Jazz (Dec 1, 2007)

Super Mario 64 - Wii


----------



## Akuma (Dec 1, 2007)

Mass effect, Assasins Creed, Super mario galaxy.


----------



## jazumin (Dec 1, 2007)

Bioshock and Eternal Sonata.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 1, 2007)

half life - blue shift


----------



## aliencommander (Dec 1, 2007)

guild wars!!!
even if i'm really bad at it


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 1, 2007)

dino crisis 3 - xbox


----------



## YK's Pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Orange box.... more specifically Team Fortress 2

The best thing to happen to shooters since... uh.... team fortress?


----------



## BakaKage (Dec 2, 2007)

LoZ: Phantom Hourglass and Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 2, 2007)

Super Smash Bros Melee


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2007)

Guitar Hero(All 3)
Halo 3
Gears of War
Final Fantasy 6


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 2, 2007)

Wing Commander 1 along with Wing Commader Secret Missions 1&2 on PC


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2007)

Final Fantasy 1 Anniversary on PSP.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 2, 2007)

Legend Of Dragoon - Playstation


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 2, 2007)

assassin's cred - ps3


----------



## Houkou Ookami (Dec 2, 2007)

Tales of Symphonia...probably my 9th playthrough or something like that.
​


----------



## Narri-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

Yoshi's island 2 (DS)
Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 2, 2007)

mario kart ds


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 2, 2007)

Final Fantasy X and X-2 and sometimes Dawn OF War Dark Crusade.


----------



## skunkworks (Dec 2, 2007)

Mass Effect


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 2, 2007)

finally getting around to playing Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2007)

Geometry Wars.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 2, 2007)

dynasty warriors: gundam


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 2, 2007)

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn


----------



## Amano Ginji (Dec 2, 2007)

Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## Xi (Dec 2, 2007)

Redsteel: Wii


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 3, 2007)

NBA Live 07 on the PC.


----------



## saint_Reginold (Dec 3, 2007)

FFXII for the second time around


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 3, 2007)

Currently playing:

- Mass Effect
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Call of Duty 4

(- Cooking Mama 2 )


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Dec 3, 2007)

Fable: The Lost Chapters

weird game, but alright.


----------



## fxu (Dec 3, 2007)

Trying to complete Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 (100%) till I buy Uzumaki Chronicles this week.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 3, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix on PC.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 3, 2007)

still playin jump ultimate stars, also nfs pro street, and mario galaxy


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 3, 2007)

pulled out my PS Dual Shock and whipped out Xenogears


----------



## Fayt (Dec 3, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 4, 2007)

Legend Of Legaia.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 4, 2007)

xenogears ps1


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow
Kingdom Hearts: Chains of Memories.
Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Dec 4, 2007)

Mass Effect, Naruto: Rise of a Ninja, Call of Duty 4, Dead or Alive 4,and Halo 3


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 4, 2007)

*Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* (GOTY Edition, FTW!)

(guess it's a good thing I saved up for a new computer this year...)


----------



## Volken (Dec 4, 2007)

Nothing... My wii's broken


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Dec 4, 2007)

Bullet Witch


----------



## bravin_time (Dec 4, 2007)

Final fantasy 12 and resident evil 4


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 5, 2007)

Final Fantasy 7 on the PS.


----------



## Gilder (Dec 5, 2007)

Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion (360) and Pokemon Diamond on my 2nd time through


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 5, 2007)

*God of War II*


----------



## Jupiter Jazz (Dec 5, 2007)

I was playing Resident Evil 4 and soon hopefully Metroid Prime 2 echoes if I can find it in a store.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm about to start The Darkness and then maybe BioShock.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 6, 2007)

Legend Of Dragoon and Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Dec 6, 2007)

sf3ts

RB2

yakuza.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 6, 2007)

NBA Live 07.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Dec 6, 2007)

dbz budokai 3 and dbz budokai tenkaichi 3.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 6, 2007)

Resident Evil series Halo Harvest Moon Resistance fall of man


----------



## Barry. (Dec 6, 2007)

Call of Duty 4(online), Mass effect, Naruto: Rise of a Ninja


----------



## marcspectre (Dec 6, 2007)

Dragonquest 8, oh man, can't stop playing this game.

Also, Portal.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 6, 2007)

wild arms - ps1


----------



## Shadow Blade (Dec 6, 2007)

Mercury Meltdown Revolution is a very good game for 20 bucks. Those who have a Wii, write this one down!


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 6, 2007)

_Medal Of Honor: Heroes 2(Wi-FI) for Wii .... and kicking ass  ...  _


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 6, 2007)

new super mario brothers ds


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 6, 2007)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja


----------



## Codde (Dec 6, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Black and Trauma Center.


----------



## K!suke (Dec 6, 2007)

Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness


----------



## Denji (Dec 6, 2007)

RollerCoaster Tycoon

Ah, that brings back memories.


----------



## Jupiter Jazz (Dec 6, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 online for now.


----------



## Auron (Dec 7, 2007)

Mass Effect (best game I've played in a long time) and COD4 online.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 7, 2007)

Far Cry on the PC.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 7, 2007)

Super Puzzle Fighter.


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

Guilty Gear X2 #RELOAD
Street Fighter Collection
atm...

will be playing UT3 and Resi Evil UC soon...


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 7, 2007)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas.


----------



## Bill (Dec 7, 2007)

PS2:

*Tomb Raider Anniversary.*

*Devil May Cry 3.*

*FF XII.*


PC:

*The Sims 2*


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 7, 2007)

Mass Effect... Have yet to play another game since then but going on a break. Going back to Halo 3 online soon.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 7, 2007)

Far Cry. 

It's getting quite challenging.


----------



## murasex (Dec 7, 2007)

*Chris Brown* - With You


----------



## Amuro (Dec 7, 2007)

Mass Effect and Devil May Cry 3 

Also trying to get back into Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 7, 2007)

wild arms - ps1


----------



## Xell (Dec 7, 2007)

Xbox 360:

Blue Dragon
Orange Box
Double Dragon


----------



## Novalis (Dec 7, 2007)

Need for Speed - Pro Street


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 7, 2007)

Final Fantasy X

one of my all time fav RPGs for PS2


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 7, 2007)

Naruto: Path of the Ninja

Bleach: Blade of Fate


----------



## darkslayer (Dec 8, 2007)

Need for speed Pro street


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Lair and Assassin's Creed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2007)

*Blue dragon*  ( I almost maxed everyones dragon classes, each character has at least 9 to max, I maxed there regular EXP levels though )

*Bioshock* ( Going through the game again to get the bad ending and other achceivements)

*Resident Evil Umbrellia Chronicales* ( I love Rail Shooters)
*
Puzzle Quest* ( Love playing this on Xbox live and Nintendo DS with my buddies, its alot of fun)


*Super Mario Galaxy *( Best Game on Wii yet)

*Tramua Center Second Opinion *( This game is hard :0)



I will be getting Mass Effect for 360 in a week or so and assassins creed.. Either way I have alot of games to beat / play


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 8, 2007)

sim city ds


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Dec 9, 2007)

at the mo, i went old school.

*Bully/ Canis Canem Edit*
*Lego Star Wars*
*Rogue Galaxy*


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 9, 2007)

Ultimate Ninja[and soon,Wii Sports,Uzumaki Chronicles,Clash of Ninja revolution ^^]....Because,Ultimate Ninja 2 is boring me and Ultimate Ninja 3 is not out yet[and I don't have a wii yet.]


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 9, 2007)

bazooka cafe


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 10, 2007)

Currently just a few. 
Mainly
Guitar Hero 3 for Wii (fun times online)
Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (Fun game with friends, when online lag gets better I'll go online)
Medal Of Honor Heroes 2 for Wii (Probably the game I am playing the most atm, so much fun playing 32 player death matches with people online and stuff like that!)
WWF No Mercy ( Old School wrestling!)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2007)

Guitar Hero 3 and Bioshock.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 10, 2007)

Legend Of Dragoon.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Guitar Hero Encore: Rocks the 80s.

I'm practicing on lefty flip.
*


----------



## Bochi (Dec 10, 2007)

Not so bad, but... I don't get into this, I don't know why.


----------



## Denji (Dec 10, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Di@BoLik (Dec 11, 2007)

Peggle..        .


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 11, 2007)

FF XII-Revenant wings


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

Donkey Kong Country 2 [SNES]


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 11, 2007)

Far Cry and Halo 2.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 11, 2007)

Nothing now....but i'll start Zelda TP again soon.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 11, 2007)

wrapping up on FFX


----------



## Mori (Dec 11, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Nothing now....but i'll start Zelda TP again soon.





I was actually planning on playing all the games from OOT to TP during the summer, but I got lazy and never really finished Majora's Mask. 

Maybe during the winter break I guess.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 11, 2007)

At this moment im playing pacman xD.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 11, 2007)

unreal tournament 3


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 11, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts Final Mix
Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix

Gonna attempt to play both back to back and finish by sunday. Playing both at the same time might be disorienting, and the story will probably flow better this way since it's been a while since I've done a playthrough and never beat the first FM.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 12, 2007)

Far Cry. It's getting harder now.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 12, 2007)

Kekkaishi: Karasumori Ayakashi Kidan

its in japanese but its still awesome


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 12, 2007)

dirty_saint said:


> Kekkaishi: Karasumori Ayakashi Kidan
> 
> its in japanese but its still awesome



What kind of game is it? You speak Japanese?


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 13, 2007)

bejeweled deluxe


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 13, 2007)

Dragon ball Z T3


----------



## k9kiba (Dec 13, 2007)

enchanted arms. i spend too much time leveling XD


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 13, 2007)

resistance fall of man


----------



## spectaa (Dec 13, 2007)

Mass effect, it remembers me the first I played a game. Not in a bad way, it's just like if everything was new again :'( !!


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 14, 2007)

Far Cry. I'm halfway through now.


----------



## Rayquaza (Dec 14, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond~~


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

new super mario brothers


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 14, 2007)

At this moment im playing pong xD


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Atm just some Mugen whilst on NF.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 14, 2007)

besides team fortress 2, I'm playing a lot of stuff on the DS. Mainly Contra 4, Mega Man ZX Advent and FFXII Revenant Wings.


----------



## Voynich (Dec 14, 2007)

DBZ budokai 2 on mah Wii


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 14, 2007)

Heroes 5 special edition at the moment


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 14, 2007)

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3.


----------



## NarutoFan22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Duck Amuck (NDS)


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

unreal tournament 3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 14, 2007)

Yoshi's Island DS.

God DAMN that game gets challenging later on, which is shocking for a Mario platformer.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 14, 2007)

burnout paradise demo


----------



## jazumin (Dec 14, 2007)

Bioshock, Eternal Sonata, Dead or Alive 4. ^___^


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare and Rainbow Six


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 15, 2007)

Diablo II      .


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 15, 2007)

Far Cry. 8 more levels to go.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 15, 2007)

Guitar Hero III


----------



## Totitos (Dec 15, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 15, 2007)

Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution.


----------



## Sasukes Chopsticks (Dec 15, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Diablo II      .




nice...with or with out the Lord of Destruction expansion?


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2007)

mario galaxy, as awesome as it is, i have ADHD-I and i lose interest to fast, but i definetly recommend it


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 15, 2007)

lets meow meow


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 16, 2007)

God of War II and Mortal Kombat: Armageddon.


----------



## Vrtl (Dec 16, 2007)

Dbz Tenkaichi 3
Super Mario 64 DS


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 16, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 16, 2007)

unreal tournament 3 online


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 16, 2007)

Anime Dating Sim lol ^^


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 16, 2007)

pokemon diamond


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 17, 2007)

Far Cry. Last 5 levels.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 17, 2007)

wild arms: alter code F


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid; The Twin Snakes.


----------



## NostalgiaX (Dec 18, 2007)

Last played game: WWE Day of Reckoning (filled it with KH chars and KH role play chars, so it doesn't even seem the same.)

Game I want to play: Naruto... any Naruto game.

Game I'm going to play when I log off: Megaman... some Megaman game my nephew left over here.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wii Sports. It's the only Wii game I got.


----------



## Kage (Dec 18, 2007)

Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## Codde (Dec 18, 2007)

Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness, Etrian Odyssey, and Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney.


----------



## Kisuke_Urahara (Dec 18, 2007)

Fable, just to justify buying my xbox from a friend for 40$


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 18, 2007)

solitare


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 18, 2007)

Tetris, at the moment.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 18, 2007)

Although I'm still playing Call of Duty 4, I started playing Disgaea 2 and Final Fantasy XII again.


----------



## Lien (Dec 18, 2007)

Cooking Mama on Wii. Good family fun.


----------



## Akuma-sama (Dec 18, 2007)

Mass Effect


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 18, 2007)

call of duty 4


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wii Sports Bowling.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 19, 2007)

GunZ...........


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 19, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden Narutimate Accel 2 ^^


----------



## ricc (Dec 19, 2007)

Call of Duty 4, Street Fighter III 3rd Strike & Melty Blood: Act Cadenza.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 19, 2007)

flow.........


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2007)

Sonic & the Secret Rings. I've been a tad bit lazy and not played it for ages. So, it's time i completed it!


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 20, 2007)

CSI Hard Evidence.


----------



## DMoneyMyers (Dec 20, 2007)

Halo 3 at the moment


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Halo 3 - Xbox 360
Winning Eleven : Pro Evolution Soccer 07 - Xbox 360

Naruto Clash Of Ninja Revolution - Wii
Wii Sports - Wii


----------



## UchihaClan (Dec 20, 2007)

Counter Strike.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 20, 2007)

uncharted drakes fortune


----------



## spectaa (Dec 20, 2007)

I play naruto accel 2 and mass effect, yeah at the same time.


----------



## Vago (Dec 20, 2007)

Dead Rising atm.


----------



## crabman (Dec 21, 2007)

Ragnarok Online.....

Yeah, shoot me now or else I will.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Resident Evil  The umbrella Chronicles

Zack and Wiki

Blue dragon ( I have 2 more dragon classes to max then everyone is maxed out completely)

Dead rising  ( killing zombies so much fun )


----------



## Razesdark (Dec 21, 2007)

Just began playin Folklore. Nice game. Also ive been playing assasins creed! I finaly found someone who sold it used!


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 21, 2007)

CSI Hard Evidence.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

Resident Evil 2 (Claire A) Gamecube port.


----------



## Gilder (Dec 21, 2007)

Final Fantasy III *yay* and Oblivion. *too long*


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 21, 2007)

Naruto Shippūden Accel 2(Ps2)


----------



## Amuro (Dec 21, 2007)

Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles

Awesome


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

Fifa 08 atm.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 21, 2007)

Mario Kart DS


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 21, 2007)

sudoku.....


----------



## plate (Dec 21, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy and Oblivion


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 22, 2007)

Zelda Twilight Princess.


----------



## Neptune (Dec 22, 2007)

Jewel Quest


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

persona 3...


----------



## Bochi (Dec 22, 2007)

FFIV for DS. Just started today.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2007)

fire emblem radiant dawn


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

uncharted drakes fortune


----------



## Kamina (Dec 22, 2007)

Saints row, was bored..


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

blacksite 51 demo


----------



## stardust (Dec 22, 2007)

_La Pucelle: Tactics_


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 22, 2007)

.hack//G.U. Vol. 1: Rebirth


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

crash bandicoot


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Dec 22, 2007)

Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Fall n fail (Dec 22, 2007)

Silent hill  creppy as hell found in my closet when cleaning up


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 22, 2007)

Nothing RIGHT now. But I last played either Mario Kart 64 (Wii Virtual Console), or Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (Wii).


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 22, 2007)

tekken 3......


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think Im going to start playing my Pokemon Diamond again, I never finished it.


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm currently playing Monster Hunter


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Dec 22, 2007)

halo3 and brain age 2


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 23, 2007)

Still Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion.

I've logged over 100 hours, and have still hardly even touched the main quest. Still have yet to join the Thieves Guild or the Dark Brotherhood yet, either.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 23, 2007)

Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII.  It's so fun and I discover something new each time!


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

timeshift..


----------



## The Joker (Dec 23, 2007)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune. Finished it once, played through a few of my favourite Chapters and now I've started it again to show someone the whole game.

Then I'll play through it again at my own leisure for the fun of it.

I'm also replaying A Link to the Past on the GBA. Sadly, I got to Turtle Rock (I hate that Dungeon) and my first file got corrupt. So I've put the other on hold while I replay that file.


----------



## reject28 (Dec 23, 2007)

guitar hero 2 on ps2 and metal gear acid 2 on psp


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

half life orange box


----------



## Lunar88 (Dec 23, 2007)

Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn!^^


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

team fortress


----------



## Jaculus (Dec 23, 2007)

FFXII. I'm at the end and can't be fucked to finish it. The whole fucking game has been too predictable. Boring shit.


----------



## Ico (Dec 23, 2007)

Halo 3 FTW


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

half life 2


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 23, 2007)

Besides .Hack//G.U. I started to play Pokemon Diamond


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 23, 2007)

team fortress 2...   bored out my mind lol


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 23, 2007)

Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 23, 2007)

Halo                    3


----------



## Denji (Dec 24, 2007)

Dead Rising


----------



## Seany (Dec 24, 2007)

Resident Evil!


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

tetris.......


----------



## Birkin (Dec 24, 2007)

Last time I was playing RE2 Claire A.

Now I'm playing RE2 Leon B.

Oh wait, I'm in the midst of RE3 now :renee


----------



## Nero (Dec 24, 2007)

Cod4, and Mass Effect


----------



## ~Light~ (Dec 24, 2007)

super Smash Brothers Melee getting my fight on Lmao


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 24, 2007)

Final Fantasy xii <--- still haven't finished it

and Monster Hunter


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

half life 2: episode 1


----------



## Atmosphere (Dec 24, 2007)

COD 4 ftw >_>


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Dec 24, 2007)

Just beat Final Fantasy 5 

Now I am going to and started playing Final Fanasy 6


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

uncharted: drakes fortune


----------



## tanukibeast (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm playing The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker. I'm at the part where you have to find the triforce pieces.
I need to beat this game before I play the new DS game.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 24, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma


----------



## Sonam Gyatso (Dec 24, 2007)

Silent Hill: Origins
Final Fantas XII: Revenant Wings


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 24, 2007)

portal....


----------



## Dave (Dec 25, 2007)

PERSONA                    3


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 25, 2007)

half life 2


----------



## Itachi_Ochiha (Dec 25, 2007)

Halo3 and Call of Duty 4 also on online multiplayer


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 25, 2007)

mass effect


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 25, 2007)

hypnotize said:


> Final Fantasy xii <--- still haven't finished it
> 
> and Monster Hunter



Ahahaha same here.


----------



## Six* (Dec 25, 2007)

*Recently beat: *

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney and Justice for All this last week.
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune an hour ago.

*Catching up on:*

Final Fantasy XII, left this game hanging for a year now.
Tales of the Abyss, also left this game for a few months now.

*Also playing:*

Final Fantasy III, sometimes.
Lunar: Dragon Song, sometimes.

*Gonna get:*

Ace Attorney: Trials & Tribulations, soon enough.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 25, 2007)

Playing right now:

Phoenix Wright 2: Justice For All.
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker.
Sonic Rush Adventure.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 25, 2007)

mass effect


----------



## Cal (Dec 25, 2007)

halo 3 

just owned  chasing_cars0354


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Dec 26, 2007)

Final Fantasy 3 just got the game and loving it!
Medal of Honor Heroes 2 (Wii) I enjoy the online and it keeps me from getting bored at home.
Just beat Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass, awesome game!


----------



## Junas (Dec 26, 2007)

Silent Hill 2


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 26, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 26, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts,Uzumaki Chronicles and Uzumaki Chronicles 2[I'm stoping KH and UC,because............Er....Anyway,I just got them yesterday and I'm stopping them.]


----------



## Barry. (Dec 26, 2007)

Currently playing Bioshock and replaying Mass Effect.


----------



## daouchiha (Dec 26, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl, Naruto ultimate ninja 2, Okami(for the third time)
I love Okami...
(PP= DS, NUN 2= PS2, Okami= PS2)


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 26, 2007)

Halo 3.....


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 27, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 27, 2007)

Mass Effect


----------



## Seany (Dec 27, 2007)

Lego Star Wars


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 27, 2007)

NBA Live 07.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 27, 2007)

bleach wii
mass effect
halo 3


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 27, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Final Fantas XII: Revenant Wings
legend of zelda the phantom hourglass


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 27, 2007)

Bomberman Live and DBZT3


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 27, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## chrisp (Dec 27, 2007)

Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles, but I really want to play Super Mario Galaxy. I've heard so much good things about it.


----------



## ylime (Dec 27, 2007)

WoW atm.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 27, 2007)

Ratchet and Clank + Warhawk


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2007)

Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Metroid

Both classics, one instant and the other old-school.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 27, 2007)

halo 3..........


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Dec 27, 2007)

Lego Star Wars The Complete Saga on Xbox 360 and Lego Star Wars 2:The Original Trilogy on PS2 (Trying to get 100% complete cause I never bothered to when I first got it). .


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 27, 2007)

COD 4..............


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 28, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts
Parasite Eve
Need for speed Underground


----------



## Akito Wanijima (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm currently playing Guitar Hero III.


----------



## BadgerBomber (Dec 28, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## kururenu (Dec 28, 2007)

when i get me 360 back, halo3,mass effect again and ace combat which i suck at.


----------



## Six* (Dec 28, 2007)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 28, 2007)

Smackdown Vs Raw 2008
Spiderman: Friend Or Foe
And Tony Hawk's Proving Ground


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 28, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond and Pearl
Rock Band


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 28, 2007)

that New Gundam Game on PS3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2007)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney 2 (DS)
Final Fantasy 12 -2 RW  (DS)
Contra 4 (DS)

Project Gotham Racing 4 ( Xbox360)

and soon 

Assassins Creed (Xbox360)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 29, 2007)

Daxter (PSP)
Final Fantasy Tactics: War of Lions (PSP)
Guitar Hero III (Xbox 360)


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 29, 2007)

naruto: rise of a ninja


----------



## Jaga (Dec 29, 2007)

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 for Wii


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 29, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 29, 2007)

Assasins Creed, FF12, Heavenly Sword, and Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## DA Dave (Dec 29, 2007)

_Sonic Riders_(yea I know I'm late lol)


----------



## Denji (Dec 29, 2007)

NHL 08         .


----------



## Dark Aether (Dec 29, 2007)

Bioshock
COD 4


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Dec 29, 2007)

sonic rush adventure, guitar hero 3 and pokemon diamond and pearl for online battling


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 29, 2007)

Assassin's Creed


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 29, 2007)

Guitar Hero II, Halo 3


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 29, 2007)

Naruto: Rise of A Ninja


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Dec 29, 2007)

is it me or is everyone finding ff12 really hard it the easiest ff imo


----------



## Vahn (Dec 29, 2007)

Im currently spliting my gaming time between :

Oblivion : yes i got into it late 
Assasins Creed: Few flags to collect yet
Call of Duty 4 : 3rd prestige and still going, plus i still have two chapters to do on vet.
Halo 3: finishing it co-op on legendary and collecting skulls etc.


----------



## Denji (Dec 30, 2007)

Resistance: Fall of Man


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 30, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## rehabilitation (Dec 30, 2007)

pro evolution soccer, assasins creed, and tengu Z all xbox 360


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 30, 2007)

halo 3...........


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 30, 2007)

Ratchet & Clank: Tools of Destruction, Dirge of Cerberus and Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Call of Duty 4

Headquarters


----------



## Totitos (Dec 30, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo(wii version)
DBZ Tenkaichi 3


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 30, 2007)

Far Cry. Just finished the game. Whew!


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 30, 2007)

Halo                 3


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 30, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3orruption
Bleach: Shattered Blade
DBZ BT3
Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## chrisp (Dec 30, 2007)

Team Fortress 2, the best game on LAN!


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 30, 2007)

dynasty Warriors Mobile Suit Gundam


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 30, 2007)

tenchu z.....


----------



## SOLID (Dec 30, 2007)

just finished heavenly sword and started Assassin's creed.


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Dec 30, 2007)

Crysis / Assassin's Creed


----------



## Denji (Dec 30, 2007)

Golden Sun


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 30, 2007)

Rumble Fighter. *stinkin cheaters.....*


----------



## H?dan (Dec 31, 2007)

Suikoden III after losing a bet.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

naruto rise of the ninja


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 31, 2007)

Need For Speed Carbon.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 31, 2007)

dead rising


----------



## midnights_nightmare (Dec 31, 2007)

pokemon pearl...pokemon emerald...guitar hero 3 
;P 
LOL


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

call of duty 4.


----------



## Levi (Dec 31, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 and Pok?mon Diamond at the same time.


----------



## dirty_saint (Dec 31, 2007)

dead rising and halo 3


----------



## Quagles (Dec 31, 2007)

FM2008, PES2008,Okami, Halo 3 but I don't really play much games nowdays even if I got an xbox360 for xmas I've barely touched it so far.


----------



## Salent Aurion (Dec 31, 2007)

Burnout Revenge, Star Wars Battle Front 2, Rudra No Hihou.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 31, 2007)

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3


----------



## murasex (Dec 31, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Proxy (Dec 31, 2007)

Halo 3. That's it.


----------



## Sinz-90XX (Dec 31, 2007)

lol...I'm playing Halo 3 also...


----------



## Biolink (Dec 31, 2007)

Dead Rising and SKate


----------



## b0rt (Dec 31, 2007)

madden 08..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 31, 2007)

DBZ: Budokai 3

Old, not many characters, but, MAN, is it one fun fighting game. The super attacks are just awesome.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 31, 2007)

Guitar Hero. I'm not done rocking my ass off yet.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 1, 2008)

Metroid Prime 3 and Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 1, 2008)

assainasn creed hella fun


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 1, 2008)

I am playing Mass Effect and Phantasy Star Universe (demo).


----------



## litium (Jan 1, 2008)

right now i'm playing the elder scrolls 4: oblivion. 
sweet game


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 1, 2008)

playing ace combat 6 one of the best games i have ever played


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 1, 2008)

I play World Of Warcraft and TES 4: Oblivion 
both of these games are quite good


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 1, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors Mobile Suit Gundam


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 1, 2008)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Raijin_thunder (Jan 1, 2008)

Bleach on PS2,Naruto GNT EX2 on Wii.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mario Party 8. Just got it today.


----------



## Even (Jan 1, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel 2 on PS2
Naruto Shippuuden: GNT EX 2 on Wii
Super Mario Galaxy on Wii
Crisis Core: FFVII on PSP
Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops on PSP
Need for Speed: Most Wanted on PC


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 1, 2008)

I just finished Super Mario Galaxy.
I'm now on the final chapter of part two in Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 1, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel 2
Melty Blood Re-ACT


----------



## Tefax (Jan 1, 2008)

Link's crossbow training lol


----------



## Taffer (Jan 1, 2008)

Battlefield 2.


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 1, 2008)

geometry wars


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 1, 2008)

Final Fantasy I (PSP)


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 1, 2008)

naruto: rise of a ninja


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

More Call of Duty @_@  level 50


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 1, 2008)

mass effect


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mario Party 8.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 2, 2008)

Portal from Orange Box. It's fun when you play with friends, but it kind of loses it's 'sparkle' when you play alone.


----------



## Levi (Jan 2, 2008)

The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion.

Modded, ofcourse.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 2, 2008)

Pokemon Pearl. EV training my Tyranitar.


----------



## Voynich (Jan 2, 2008)

Wii Play. I'm easily amused.


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 2, 2008)

ninety nine nights


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 2, 2008)

final fantasy 3 for the ds


----------



## cloud23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Final Fantasy 12 Revenant Wings


----------



## E (Jan 2, 2008)

dbz budokai tenkaichi 3....got my ass kicked...and then i gave up


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 3, 2008)

CSI Hard Evidence.


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 3, 2008)

mass effect


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 3, 2008)

Medal Of Honor Vanguard.


----------



## agent0range (Jan 3, 2008)

Final Fantasy Tactics , PSX
then i'm going back to
Crono Trigger , PSX


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2008)

Dead Rising


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Mass Effect, I'm trying to get all the achievements.


----------



## Dave (Jan 4, 2008)

suuuuper maaaario galaaaaxy@


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 4, 2008)

NHL 08 and Resitence Fall of Men, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

Assassins Creed.  Trying to get all the flags.


----------



## infinite (Jan 4, 2008)

Zelda: phantom hourglass


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 4, 2008)

lost planet


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 4, 2008)

A few games:
-DDR: Hottest Party
-Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
-Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles
-NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams

I'm playing Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, Zack and Wiki, Battalion Wars II, and The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass after that.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 4, 2008)

^ That's a lot of games. 

Medal Of Honor Vanguard.


----------



## CodyCauterized (Jan 4, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> ^ That's a lot of games.
> 
> Medal Of Honor Vanguard.


I guess 
But unfortunately I can't play them all at the same time, otherwise I lose track XD


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

Dragon ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3

I beat the damn thing in one freakin' day :|

The tournaments keep me entertained though


----------



## Even (Jan 4, 2008)

I just added Kingdom Hearts II: Final Mix+ to my list


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 4, 2008)

Monster Hunter Freedom 2
and
Zelda Phantom Hourglass


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 4, 2008)

Just finished Stranglehold and COD4, waiting for 2 more from Gamefly.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jan 4, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake eater(last game)
Destroy All Humans 2(now)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 4, 2008)

Guitar Hero III


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 5, 2008)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## vegitabo (Jan 5, 2008)

Rock Band... 16 hours in two days... not an good idea


----------



## Miyagi Nagasaki (Jan 5, 2008)

Super Smash Bros Melee

Later I'll Be Playing:

The Legend of Zelda The Twilight Princess


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 5, 2008)

towk hawk project 8, waiting for gamefly to get off their asses, slow this time of year


----------



## chrisp (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally! I got a Super Mario Galaxy- copy! *continue playing*


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 5, 2008)

Started to Play Persona 3 and Final Fantasy 7, again, Hmm I'm playing a lot of games lately >>


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 5, 2008)

super *Luigi* galaxy


----------



## mangod (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm really into Super Mario Galaxy and Animal Crossing Wild World at the moment.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 6, 2008)

blue dragon


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 6, 2008)

Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 6, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jan 6, 2008)

um Stepmania right now ^^


----------



## playson (Jan 6, 2008)

Assasins Creed atm.


----------



## Draydi (Jan 6, 2008)

Tales Of Symphonia. I started over yesterday.


----------



## Gunndragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got a Wii... playing the sports disc.


----------



## Jupiter Jazz (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been playing Bioshock recently, it was great. I am back onto COD4 though now.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 6, 2008)

suikoden. i just beat suikoden V the other day. making my way through the series in order of the game timeline.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

SaGa Frontier 2 (PSX)

>_>


----------



## Aircraftman (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm playing Flight Simulator X , Super Mario World ( I bought on virtual console) , Team Fortress 2 and Halo 3 .


----------



## FurryPuzzle (Jan 6, 2008)

Now i'm playing mario galaxy and zelda on wii \/


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 only atm.


----------



## Xell (Jan 6, 2008)

A lot of Halo 3.

Me and my friends completed Normal and we completed Legendary today. We plan to move on to Heroic next.


----------



## Assassin of the Wind (Jan 6, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3: Legends of Rock. I'm right handed but I play the guitar left handed....its very strange....


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 6, 2008)

Final Fantasy VI
Trauma Center DS
Golden Sun: 1rst one GBA


----------



## Vago (Jan 6, 2008)

Midnight Club. xD


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 6, 2008)

*Mass Effect - Replay *


----------



## Copy Ninja (Jan 6, 2008)

Naruto Rise of a Ninja

I've actually beaten it but im going around doing the minor missions and walking on water just for fun and stuffs....


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 6, 2008)

Last Uzumaki said:


> Naruto Rise of a Ninja
> 
> I've actually beaten it but im going around doing the minor missions and walking on water just for fun and stuffs....



best game based off an anime series ive played


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 7, 2008)

Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## bengus (Jan 7, 2008)

Wii:

Super Mario Galaxy
Guitar Hero III
Link's Crossbow


----------



## b0rt (Jan 7, 2008)

Wii sports


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 7, 2008)

Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

final fantasy tactics the war of the lions and final fantasy X and trying too finish dragon quest 8

I sound like the typical anime/video game fan


----------



## Distortion Sleep (Jan 7, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3 =)


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 7, 2008)

call of duty 4 online, gears of war


----------



## Madpeter (Jan 7, 2008)

last played: PC - Dark space.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 7, 2008)

Zelda: Pheom Hourglass

Amazing, one of DS's best games ever.

Great graphic, clever use of your voice and styus to solve a problems in Zelda!


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jan 7, 2008)

im playin naruto shippuden: narutimate accel 2
and hey Deaf Ninja Reaper im lovin your sig...imma jock it dom you mind


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 7, 2008)

UNREAL TOURNAMENT 3 

COD4 too


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2008)

*PS3*
Bladestorm
Uncharted

*XBox 360*
Mass Effect


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 8, 2008)

Splinter Cell.


----------



## DA Dave (Jan 8, 2008)

Mario      Cart


----------



## Valik (Jan 8, 2008)

Just finished Bioshock and moved onto Assassin's Creed, although I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would I can see the flag collecting achievements annoying me in the future.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 8, 2008)

Phoenix Wright 3.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 9, 2008)

Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Sims 2 for the PC


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 12, 2008)

Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Jan 12, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Splinter Cell Double Agent.


 

You are an awesome person.


----------



## martryn (Jan 12, 2008)

Let's see:

PSP - Final Fantasy Tactics
Wii - Twilight Princess still
PS3 - Rock Band
PC - The Witcher, NWN2, Dungeons and Dragons Online, Tabula Rasa


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 12, 2008)

Medal of Honor: Airborne


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 12, 2008)

Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 12, 2008)

King of Fighters XI


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 12, 2008)

Splinter Cell.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 12, 2008)

Stranglehold


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Jan 12, 2008)

FF XII with ps 2


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 12, 2008)

Narutimate accel 2 ps2 and F1 on the ps3 .


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 12, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden Sigma (Ps3)

And like always.
Guilty Gear Accent Core(ps2, Arcade).


----------



## Seany (Jan 12, 2008)

Call of Duty 2


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 12, 2008)

Blue Dragon and TMNT(hey its gamefly i dont choose what i get)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.

I like the way they did what Castlevania did, what with making the map MUCH easier to see by streamlining where it is. They went a step further by letting you make notes on it.

Really fun game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 12, 2008)

Rock Band
Guitar Hero 3
Persona 3


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 12, 2008)

Bleach blade battlers 2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.
> 
> I like the way they did what Castlevania did, what with making the map MUCH easier to see by streamlining where it is. They went a step further by letting you make notes on it.
> 
> Really fun game.



Can't agree more. A brilliant use of map and items by DS.

Completed this classic game last few days ago, have to say that final boss was quite easy to beat.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 13, 2008)

Wild Arms 5


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 13, 2008)

Mario Bros. 

lol


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2008)

Devil May Cry uno, I forgot how easy normal mode is.


----------



## Odyssey (Jan 13, 2008)

Pokémon : Pearl.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 13, 2008)

Gitaroo Man Lives!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 13, 2008)

Dance Dance Revolution Extreme 2 : The orange one


----------



## Dark Aether (Jan 13, 2008)

Bioshock n' Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 13, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Dance Dance Revolution Extreme 2 : The orange one



I haven't played that in so long...I just played Supernova recently.  I want the second one...


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 13, 2008)

The new Fire Emblem 
Part 3 Chapter 5


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 13, 2008)

call of duty 4, dead rising


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 14, 2008)

Splinter Cell.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 14, 2008)

Medal of Honor: Airborne + Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops


----------



## cygnus (Jan 14, 2008)

Old school activision games.

I beat Mat Hoffman's Pro BMX 2 yesterday, today is Kelly Slater's. Wish they made a new surfing game...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been playing a lot of games on and off lately, which include:

-Wii Sports
-Wii Play
-Cooking Mama
-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Guitar Hero III
-MLB Power Pros 2008
-Halo 3


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 16, 2008)

Battlefield 1942: Mac Demo


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 16, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3
Devil May Cry 3
Call Of duty 4


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 16, 2008)

Trauma Center DS


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 16, 2008)

Street Fighter 3: Third Strike


----------



## Tefax (Jan 16, 2008)

Mario Galaxy


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 17, 2008)

Heavenly Sword
and
Folklore.

Tons 'o fun.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 17, 2008)

Now im playing Tactics Ogre again.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 17, 2008)

Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 17, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy.
Call Of Duty 4.
Forza Motorsport 2.
Halo 3.
Rock Band.
Assassin's Creed.
Animal Crossing.


----------



## Ayana (Jan 17, 2008)

Prince of Persia:The Sands of Time
Sacred Underworld
Chłopaki Nie Płaczą (polish adventure game)


----------



## Slayz (Jan 17, 2008)

Dawn of War: Dark Crusade

'Tis the first Dawn of war installment I've ever played and I gotta say it's pretty fuckin' awesome


----------



## eD (Jan 17, 2008)

Metroid Prime: Hunters
Trauma Center: Under The Knife 
and 
FLYFF


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 17, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors Mobile Suit Gundam


----------



## Champloon (Jan 18, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 (almost at rank 55 on xbox live)
Guilty Gear X2 (old school but good stuff nonetheless)


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 18, 2008)

Einhander on PS, haven't played it in a long time


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess MMOs don't count, so im currently playing:
Guitar Hero III
God of War
Jak and Daxter
and
Grand Theft Auto III


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 18, 2008)

rock band :>


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 18, 2008)

Call Of Duty 4 (PS3)


----------



## Lady Elysium (Jan 18, 2008)

Tetris-gameboy


----------



## serger989 (Jan 18, 2008)

DESKTOP TOWER DEFENSE !


----------



## Saes (Jan 18, 2008)

Im a World Of Warcraft addict :<


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

The Sims GBA


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 19, 2008)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 19, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## OoMahaoO (Jan 19, 2008)

Halo 3 xbox 360 /Final Fantasy 7 PSone /Metal Gear solid portable ops plus psp/ Jump Ultimate Stars DS/ D.O.N Arena Gamecube/ Call of Duty 4 Comp. Im playing them all because i need to beat them but my #1 is halo it always calls me back to it.


----------



## Aciid (Jan 19, 2008)

Motorstorm, Skate, Gmod, Team Fortress 2, Mario Galaxy and Wii Sports.


----------



## Twilit (Jan 19, 2008)

Galaxy
GH3
DQM:J
RE4


----------



## Tefax (Jan 20, 2008)

Resident Evil 4


----------



## Lust (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I finished playing the game but I guess I should just restart it anyway the game I'm playing is Naruto Ninja Counsil3 for Nintendo DS


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2008)

Mega Man X4.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 20, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts RE: Chain of Memories(PS2)


----------



## Cobra (Jan 20, 2008)

Orange Box (360)


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 (360)

Dead Rising (360)

Viva Pinata (360)

The Orange Box (360)

The Orange Box (PC)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 20, 2008)

The Orange Box/Team Fortress 2


----------



## Denji (Jan 21, 2008)

The Sims on PC

I'm a nostalgia whore.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 21, 2008)

Mmmm... I'm finishing up getting 100% on 'Rogue Galaxy.'

I'll give a quick review:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gameplay biatches. 9/10
Storyline was terribly half-assed. 6/10
Characters held promise but lacked development thanks to above, and mostly came off as shallow because of this. 6/10
Graphics were good, but repetitive. 7/10
Dungeons were awesomely designed and easily navigated... well, most of them... and the graphics, while good, got repetitive in some places. 7/10
Music sucked.  Really badly.  As did the voice acting. 3/10
Regular enemies were nicely challenging without making you want to smash your fist through the screen, but their designs were recycled. 8/10
Bosses were WAY too easy. 6/10

Other things of interest:
Length: Great.  Wonderfully long but did not get boring thanks to the stunning gameplay and customization options with weaponry and such.
Character designs: As usual, the main characters are amongst the few in the game that look... well... as normal as you can look in this game, lol... almost all of the villains are freakishly ugly, as are most of the other npcs with a few exceptions (Gale was teh smex...)  Quite frankly some of the pcs were freakish, too...
Sidequests: ... Okay, this aspect of the game really pissed me off.  You'd think that since the main story-line was crap that they'd have made tons of side-quests and such.  Nope.  There are only a few things to do that don't pertain to the main story- the Insectron Tournament, the Ghost Ship, the Robot Hunt in the Factory, and MIO's completion missions.
MIO: God, I hate this chick... she and her p*d*p**** fanguys should die... ugh... just for them, my opinion of this game lowers.  Blech...




Overall?  Good gameplay is really important and outshines all else, but if everything else combined sucks, the game is not worth the forty bucks I paid for it. 6/10.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jan 21, 2008)

DDR Supernova 2


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 21, 2008)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## Lumineon (Jan 21, 2008)

Final Fantasy III.  I love building a superteam. >


----------



## Vicious-Senpai (Jan 22, 2008)

Final Fantasy: Tactics on PSP, Halo 3, and I'm about to start FFVII: Crisis Core on PSP as well.


----------



## Levi (Jan 22, 2008)

I was playing Unreal Tournament 3 until I blew up my power supply.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 22, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 22, 2008)

Final fantasy 12 revenant wings


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 22, 2008)

Guitar Hero 3


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 23, 2008)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2008)

Motor Storm


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cooking Mama: Cook Off.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 24, 2008)

dbz tenkaichi was the last game I played..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2008)

Breath of Fire 3 on the PSONE/PSX


----------



## Barry. (Jan 25, 2008)

Just started playing Halo 3(solo mode ) and I just got Guitar Hero 3 so....yeah that's what I'm playing.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 25, 2008)

Portal                 .


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 25, 2008)

Need For Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 25, 2008)

Need For Speed Carbon .


----------



## dirty_saint (Jan 25, 2008)

dynasty warriors: gundam, vampire rain


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 25, 2008)

XBox 360's Lost Planet: Online

I forgot how fucking stressful is it, having been shot dead and blown up many times by some brats who thinks they're the God of Video Games!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 25, 2008)

I finally got to the pros playing Success mode on MLB Power Pros 2008. It's not easy. Darn near impossible if they don't let you bat for the whole team in the finals.


----------



## Riptos (Jan 25, 2008)

World of Warcraft, School Days and YGO Online 2 at the moment...

Havent really bothered with much else lately.


----------



## Bochi (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 25, 2008)

Timesplitters Future Perfect


----------



## Mr.Pirate Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Melee. 

I'm practicing for Super Smash Bros. Brawl. (Even though it doesnt come out until May or June in Scotland )


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 25, 2008)

I should start practicing as well. Hmm ... I, too, live in Europe. : /


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2008)

Dead Rising again

Got ending A, beat Overtime Mode and now fooling around with Infinite Mode.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 27, 2008)

Assassin's Creed


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

Still waiting for 360 to get repaired... so its been WoW for me.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 27, 2008)

GoldenEye N64


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 27, 2008)

Devil May Cry 3, in preparation for Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## Vongola (Jan 27, 2008)

DBZ budokai tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 27, 2008)

Started a new game of FFXII again. <3


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 27, 2008)

Currenly playing;

Wii
-Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (currently trying to beat Dark Samus, the end boss)
-Super Mario Galaxy (getting 120 powerstars is shit, I need only 3 more )

Xbox 360
-Saints Row
-Orange Box (Half-Life 2: Episode Two and Portal)

Recently completed Assassin's Creed on 360, that game was amazing.


----------



## Gilder (Jan 27, 2008)

I just beat No More Heroes last night -_-;*sadness*. Now back to playing Oblivion.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 27, 2008)

Bahahahha, I've been playing COD4 for a couple of hours, trying to beat "Mile High" on veteran, fuck that shit.

I think i'll  finish up the flags on Assassin's Creed now.


----------



## NarutimateGamer (Jan 27, 2008)

Naruto accel 2, Pokemon red, Phantasy Star, and paper mario


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 27, 2008)

Guitar Hero III on ps3.....!!!!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 27, 2008)

NBA Live 08.


----------



## Jayka (Jan 27, 2008)

Rappelz (mmorpg)
RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 (pc)


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 27, 2008)

Gilder said:


> I just beat No More Heroes last night -_-;*sadness*. Now back to playing Oblivion.



How was it?
Can't wait to buy that game myelf.
But I heard the European version doesn't have blood... :/


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 28, 2008)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

Smackdown vs. Raw 2008. I've been into the franchise for quite some time now and I just can't seem to get over it.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 28, 2008)

Skate**


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2008)

Madden 08.

just re-began it actually..


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh god I'm playing The Sims 2


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 28, 2008)

NBA Live 08.


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

Played Devil May Cry 3 in anticipation for the 4th one!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 28, 2008)

XBox 360's The Darkness.

A good game, wouldn't go far as classic game but enough to keep me playing it.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 28, 2008)

Halo 3 (360)
Dead or Alive 3 & 4 (xbox and 360)

Naruto Clash of Ninja 2 (Gamecube)


----------



## Gilder (Jan 28, 2008)

The game is pretty cool. Have you ever watch FLCL? The game is that Random. It uses the  wii mote very well and keeps the controls simple at the same time. But the story just zigzags back and forth with twists at every turn. I recommend it to Everyone. *very much violence and hardcore language never heard before in a Nintendo game*


----------



## murasex (Jan 28, 2008)

Halo 3 [xbox] **


----------



## Twilit (Jan 28, 2008)

No More Heroes - Just got upped to Rank Nine 
GH3 - My fucking game right there.
Galaxy - Haven't played since I got NMH, but I will tomorrow probably; still need to beat it.

DQM: Joker (DS) Lord that brings back memories of Dragon Warrior Monsters on the GBC


----------



## buikurama (Jan 29, 2008)

Halo 3 and Elder Scrolls 4!
(It's a blast playing Sandtrap with 10 of your buddies )


----------



## Blink (Jan 29, 2008)

Trackmania Nations. 
For those who don't know what is is: [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=rOSDT7LUW2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

PS3:
WWE Smackdown VS Raw 2008
Warhawk

PSP:
The Simpsons Game
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Heroes


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 29, 2008)

Just completed The Darkness so Blue Dragon is next now.

The Darkness ending is sort of good, I'd say so. Fit his actions.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 30, 2008)

Blue Dragon, would like to say that it is one of the best RPG games I ever played.

A brilliant graphics and really enjoyable battle system. Certainly one of XBox 360's classic games.

If you're fan of RPG and hadn't a XBox 360 console, then just Blue Dragon will be enough for you to buy this console!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 30, 2008)

NBA Live 08.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 30, 2008)

MLB Power Pros 2008 and Halo 3.


----------



## Meteora_7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Assassin's Creed and Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare both for the 360


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 30, 2008)

Golden Sun 
Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 30, 2008)

Naruto: Rise of a Ninja


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Jan 30, 2008)

Advance Wars Days Of Ruin


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 31, 2008)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Feb 1, 2008)

My Sims, Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and Pokemon Diamond.

All at the SAME TIME. 

On mah new pink ds. :3


----------



## Akuma (Feb 1, 2008)

Castlevania Symphony of Night

Street fighter HD

Assasins creed

Advance wars Days of ruin.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 1, 2008)

-Halo 3
-Wii Sports
-Wii Play
-Cooking Mama: Cook Off
-The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-MLB Power Pros 2008


----------



## Allen-kun (Feb 1, 2008)

The games I'm playing now are...
Halo 3
Kingdom Under Fire Circle of Doom
Phantasy Star Universe
Final Fantasy Tactics (PSP)
Soul Cradle and The World Eaters
Harvest Moon: Magical Melody

The last games I played before these ones were...
Disgaea II
Rogue Galaxy
Final Fantasy X
Two Worlds


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 1, 2008)

Final Fantasy X. I don't know what came into me.


----------



## Seany (Feb 1, 2008)

Zelda: A link to the past 

Now i remember how annoying some bosses were.


----------



## Silvermyst (Feb 1, 2008)

I just finished Tales of Symphonia. So as of now, nothing.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 2, 2008)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm playing your mom


----------



## Celes-chan (Feb 2, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei Devil Summoner. LOVING IT


----------



## Boromir (Feb 2, 2008)

Mass Effect for the 360... when it reaches my house.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 2, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 (360)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadows of Chernobyl (PC (Steam))
Crackdown Co-op (360)


----------



## chrisp (Feb 2, 2008)

Advance Wars: Dark Conflict


----------



## ekisupo (Feb 2, 2008)

Assassin's Creed.


----------



## HumungousPanda (Feb 2, 2008)

Assasin's Creed aswell ^_^ but in a couple of minutes it's going to be: MX vs ATV: Untamed.


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 on PS3


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 3, 2008)

NBA Live 07.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 3, 2008)

Last game i played was Fifa 08


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Feb 3, 2008)

Currently playing:

Metroid Prime 3 (Wii)
MGS: Portable Ops (PSP)
Company of Heroes (PC)

Currently playing (Online):

COD4 (PS3)
Halo 3 (Xbox360)
Team Fortress 2 (Xbox360)

Next on my list:

Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PSP)
The Orange Box: Half Life (Xbox360)
The Witcher (PC)
Crysis (PC)
Ratchet and Clank: Tools of Destruction (PS3)

Oh God, So much gaming to catch up to... so little time


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn, you got too much time on it! I always stick with one game till I completed it.

As for now, I'm on the starting of second disc in Blue Dragon. 

Have to say that I find it a bit easy, laughing at the sight of suppossed-be tough bosses! I hope I will be stressed with the bosses in second disc soon.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Feb 3, 2008)

Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Feb 4, 2008)

Starwars Battlefront 2


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 4, 2008)

Guilty Gear Accent Core - Arcade Cab
Street Fighter III 3rd Strike - Arcade Cab


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 5, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 Crisis Core(PSP)
Sonic Advance 3(GBA)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2008)

Advance Wars Days of Ruin (Nintendo DS)
Phoenix Wright 3 (Nintendo DS)
Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer (Xbox360)
Mass Effect  ( Xbox360)


Do not have much time to play these games but I try to play them all as much as I can. Next week Lost Odyssey comes out! meaning one of these games that I am playing now have to sit on the shelf


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 6, 2008)

Couple of years ago I finished the World of Warcraft, but right now, I don't play any game.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 6, 2008)

Splinter Cell Chaos Theory.


----------



## beads (Feb 6, 2008)

Mass Effect, plus an awesome free game called Synaesthete. That game is a trip fest.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 7, 2008)

Recently: Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction, Fire Emblem - Wii
Currently: Orange Box and Super Mario Galaxy
In the near future: Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Final Fantasy Tactics - PsP, Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 7, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Jagon Fox (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm playing an old classic, Super Mario Bros. 3 I love this game!


----------



## Micku (Feb 7, 2008)

Fable (X-Box)
Doom 3 (X-Box)
Mass Effect (360)
Final Fantasy 12 (PS2)


----------



## Tefax (Feb 7, 2008)

Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword


----------



## Ziko (Feb 7, 2008)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl! 
GREAT game!


----------



## Amuro (Feb 7, 2008)

_Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness_


Awesome made portable.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 7, 2008)

Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo HD Remix(PS3)
Super Puzzle Fighter II(PSP)

My interest in the game has picked up again, so I practice on the PSP and play it on the Playstation 3 at home.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 7, 2008)

Baten Kaitos Origins on the Gamecube.

It's good, not amazing. I'm enjoying it so far, and the plot has been quite decent too. I'm nearly on the second disc.


----------



## nanni (Feb 7, 2008)

Dynasty warriors 6
Xbox


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 7, 2008)

Skeets said:


> Guilty Gear Accent Core - Arcade Cab
> Street Fighter III 3rd Strike - Arcade Cab


Same as above plus Zelda Phantom Hourglass - DS.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 8, 2008)

A bit of FF3 for the DS, waiting for next week for Professor Layton, and a week after that for Apollo Justice.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 8, 2008)

Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Feb 9, 2008)

Fight Night Round 3


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm re-playing Metal Gear Solid II just for the hell of it.


----------



## crono220 (Feb 9, 2008)

Halo 3 (BTB Rank is the only reason), Assasins Creed (sadly the gameplay is not as fun as I expected, I feel very limited to what options are, the graphics are decent though)


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 9, 2008)

The Legend of Kay


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Feb 9, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4


----------



## wetenxz77 (Feb 9, 2008)

am playing pirate Quest and torncity

and 4 my ds am playing naruto3


----------



## Gilder (Feb 9, 2008)

COD4 and Orange Box (almost done with it -_-


----------



## chrisp (Feb 9, 2008)

Dark Conflict.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2008)

World of Warcraft, damn addicting game.


----------



## Geno (Feb 9, 2008)

Replaying Zelda: Minish Cap.


----------



## Junas (Feb 9, 2008)

Playing No More Heroes... Laser Swords ftw!


----------



## Akito Wanijima (Feb 9, 2008)

Final Fantasy IV DS.

Way better than FF3.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 9, 2008)

Pro Evo 6: Online.

Oh, I swear I'm going to stop playing again, these cheating bastards!


----------



## Tefax (Feb 9, 2008)

FE6 

and SSBB....in my dreams


----------



## nanni (Feb 9, 2008)

trying to finish the whole thing on Radiata stories
9 more characters.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 9, 2008)

Professor Layton And The Curious Village for the DS.


----------



## Draydi (Feb 9, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just finished Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 10, 2008)

ADVANCED WARSAYS OF RUIN!!!!!X3 UNTIL BRAWL COMES OUT


----------



## Silvermyst (Feb 10, 2008)

^ ME TOO!! AW FTW!! 


Also, Valkyrie Profile: Silmeria. Awesome.


----------



## Junas (Feb 10, 2008)

Zack & Wiki... awesome games with the puzzles so challenging! :3


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock on the PS3.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 11, 2008)

Still Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

200+ hours so far, and still haven't gotten into KOTN or SI expansions.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 11, 2008)

Bought Call Of Duty 4 on XBox 360.

Awesome game, really fun when playing online mode! I really need to polish my skill as they kept slicing my throat and blasting me off with shotgun! *sighing*

Damn Yanks!


----------



## Junas (Feb 11, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy.... Mario is *da* man!


----------



## Mori (Feb 11, 2008)

Brain Age 2


----------



## Lumineon (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been working on Pokémon Diamond again lately.  What is with this game?! :[


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 18, 2008)

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 on Playstation 2 Emulator (PC)

ORANGE MOCHA FRAPPACHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Soldier OF Fortune: PAyback and DMC3 over again


----------



## Hentai (Feb 18, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4 all the way....

Soon i have to start playing Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Chidon (Feb 18, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts XD

2nd one was so easy, not the first.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 19, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, and Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn


----------



## nanni (Feb 19, 2008)

suikoden IV


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 19, 2008)

Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic 2 The Sith Lords. Whew, long title.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Feb 19, 2008)

Still DBZ BT3 on PCSX2 PLayStation emulator 
Morning star


----------



## tantan (Feb 19, 2008)

Granado Espada and.. Monopoly (on PC)


----------



## Seany (Feb 19, 2008)

Devil May Cry 3. I have yet to complete it.


----------



## Anal Luster (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't been playing anything lately, cept for Narutimate Hero Accel 2, because theres a tourney coming up that I plan on going to


----------



## Deidara C4 (Feb 19, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 right now.


----------



## Tefax (Feb 19, 2008)

FE SoS :WOW


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 19, 2008)

MegaMan Powered Up(PSP)

Quite cute and nostalgic. heh


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm happy to say that right now I'm playing Apollo Justice, and it's a great game so far


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 20, 2008)

NBA Live 07.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 9, 2008)

At the moment to much Monster Hunter Freedom 2.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 10, 2008)

Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 10, 2008)

ninja gaiden sigma and prince of persia 3


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm playing Assassin's Creed, trying to get the last couple of achievements.


----------



## DigitalYogurt (Mar 10, 2008)

Cod4, Crysis, BF 2142


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2008)

Advance Wars : Days of Ruin


----------



## iSpecs (Mar 10, 2008)

Tony Hawk's Proving Ground.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of The Lions
&
Pokemon D/P


----------



## NarutoShippuuden16 (Mar 10, 2008)

Crysis
Call of Duty 4
Guitar Hero II
Guitar Hero III


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Mar 11, 2008)

Current:
The Witcher
Company of Heroes

Next on my list:
Super Mario Galaxy
The Orange box:Half Life 2


----------



## Jaga (Mar 11, 2008)

Super Smash Brothers: BRAWL


----------



## Chrozs Areving (Mar 11, 2008)

Right now
Wii sport

Later
Either WoW or FF3? Hmm...


----------



## Dark Aether (Mar 11, 2008)

BRAWL!!!!!


----------



## Twilit (Mar 11, 2008)

Brawl.

/thread


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2008)

Bully, Battlefield 2, Halo 3 and Gears of War for the 360 as of this week.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 11, 2008)

BRAWL!! (:


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 11, 2008)

super smash!


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 12, 2008)

Devil May Cry 4!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2008)

Scarface: The world is yours.

Lol.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 12, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII(PS1)
Another Century's Episode 3(PS2) -ACE-
Namco vs. Capcom(PS2)
Assassin's Creed(PS3)
Marvel vs. Capcom(ARC)
Uncharted Drake's Fortune(PS3)

Replaying a lot of things in different modes.


----------



## DigitalYogurt (Mar 12, 2008)

Crysis, Cod4, 2142


----------



## Jiraya_Ero_Senjin (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

Mass Effect... again


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 13, 2008)

Hoshigami Remix
Golden Sun


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Everyone is playing Brawl


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

*BRAWL!!!!!!!

And all of the demo-arcade old school games that come with it!*


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

^Like I said, everyone


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

oh, and Guitar Hero III


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Another epic game, how many games are you playing


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

one..haha

I was actually able to put down brawl for a minute and switch to GH3.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm currently playing Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Mar 15, 2008)

Army of 2 hardest difficulty on PS3


----------



## Ayana (Mar 16, 2008)

BloodRayne


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

Naruto: Rise of a Ninja, this game sucks.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 16, 2008)

Fire Emblem 7: Rekka no Ken (Blazing Sword, or just 'Fire Emblem'  in the US)


----------



## Sasuke_Lover0021 (Mar 16, 2008)

Final Fantasy on the DS.... Good game....


----------



## stardust (Mar 17, 2008)

_Currently replaying La Pucelle: Tactics._


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl - Nintendo Wii

Rock Band - Xbox 360
Call of Duty 4 - Xbox 360
Lost Odyssey- Xbox 360
Pac Man championship edtion (great game). - Xbox Live Arcade

Advance Wars DS - Nintendo DS
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles Ring of Fate - Nintendo DS


----------



## Zoe (Mar 17, 2008)

I put Disgaea 3 on the backburner so I could play the JP version of FFVIII <3


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2008)

I am currently playing, Call of Duty 4, Army of Two, and a little bit of Gears of War and Halo 3.

I am soon going to be playing Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2.  I would also like to play Condemned 2.

I still need to finish Assassins Creed.


----------



## ZenGamr (Mar 18, 2008)

SSBB, and Advanced Wars Days of Ruin.


----------



## Riku (Mar 18, 2008)

*Phantom Hourglass....
I put this game down for a while but

I am now starting a new game.
X3*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2008)

Supreme Commander. It's down to 10€ so I bought it.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 18, 2008)

NBA Live 07.


----------



## Karmaxx (Mar 18, 2008)

*Final Fantasy XI and Counter Strike Source.*


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm playing Lost Planet again..first time since like October, I love this game.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 18, 2008)

Persona 3, ssmb


----------



## Spiral (Mar 18, 2008)

SSBB, of course


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

*Mario Party DS

*wishes to be playing either Ulimate Ninja 3 or SSBB**


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 18, 2008)

SSBB, nuff said


----------



## RiniWonderland (Mar 18, 2008)

right now, It's *Phoenix Wright: Justice for All* for me.

Hopefully I can finish it soon to get on to the 3rd game xD


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 19, 2008)

Diablo II: Lord of Destruction

Yes! After all these years, I finally have a computer whose graphics and processing power can carry me past Act III!


----------



## invaderzim9 (Mar 21, 2008)

call of duty 4 on veteren mode
resident evil 4 getting the handcannon


----------



## Rios (Mar 22, 2008)

The Suffering. Yes finally.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII Disc 2(PS1)


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 23, 2008)

NBA Live 07.


----------



## nanni (Mar 23, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 23, 2008)

Guilty Gear Accent Core : Ps2 and Arcade
Capcom vs SnK2 : Ps2 and Arcade
Super Street Fighter II Turbo : Arcade


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

God of War: Chains of Olympus in God Mode.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 24, 2008)

Fifa Street 3 demo - I didn't know that it could be quite fun to play. Might get it when it's cheap.

Now Mass Effect - Brilliant, just brilliant! Just created myself and think "Oh yeah, that's really me!" as ruthless Earth-born Infiltrator.

Can understand what they are saying about the frame-rates but it doesn't bother me. The only minor drawback about Mass Effect is that we have to read a LOTS of histories, informaton on alien races, weapons, other things that only geeks would enjoy paying close attention to! 

Had a headache from just reading that! Otherwise, masterpiece game..


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 24, 2008)

Super Smash Bros Brawl and possibly soon to be Crisis Core and Final Fantasy Tactics - PSP


----------



## Agitation (Mar 24, 2008)

Need for Speed Pro Street PS3 - 
I'm not exactly enjoying it tbh...which is a shame because I loved Carbon.


----------



## Enishi (Mar 24, 2008)

PS3 - Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online and Genji: Days of the Blade.
PSP - Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 24, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Melee.

Wow, i've been playing it for 7 years.

Damn europe.


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 24, 2008)

Brawl**


----------



## Yakumo the Wu (Mar 24, 2008)

Lost Odyssey 
and Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles (playing right now)


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 24, 2008)

God of War 1.


----------



## Yakumo the Wu (Mar 24, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Super Smash Bros. Melee.
> 
> Wow, i've been playing it for 7 years.
> 
> Damn europe.



ano man
sucks that we're not getting brawl till june


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been shuffling between La Pucelle Tactics, Eternal Darkness and Onimusha: Dawn of Dreams.... for over several months!

Man, I don't do completion well.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2008)

Currently juggling:

Penumbra Episode One: Overture
Penumbra Episode Two: Black Plague
Battlefield Bad Company Closed BETA
Halo 3 (new maps)


----------



## darksage78 (Mar 25, 2008)

PSP: FF: Crisis Core
DS: FF: Crystal Chronicles

Both games just started, its FF month for me =P


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 26, 2008)

Juggling NBA Live 07 and Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic.


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm replaying Pok?mon Diamond.


----------



## kitsunetsuki79 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okami... pretty game...


----------



## Barry. (Mar 26, 2008)

Lost Odyssey, Rockband, and still playing Call of Duty 4(online)


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm playing call of duty 4 (ONLINE)and Crysis on my pc and halo 3, gears of war and Nba 2k8.


@Berri-chan

Do you have your own server in call of duty 4?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2008)

Juggling some old games for now:

Sonic Riders For The GameCube

Super Mario Sunshine For The GameCube


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2008)

Penumbra Episode 2:  Black Plague


----------



## Bochi (Mar 27, 2008)

Just started to play  for PSP.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 28, 2008)

Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic.


----------



## the_sloth (Mar 28, 2008)

Elite Beat Agents.


----------



## Rios (Mar 28, 2008)

Sacred Underworld


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 28, 2008)

Crisis Core: FFVII again

In anticipation for... the English version!


----------



## Seany (Mar 28, 2008)

Majora's Mask


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 28, 2008)

Crisis Core.


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

silk road.....


----------



## justicejayant x (Mar 29, 2008)

I am playing mario brothers.


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2008)

Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2008)

Viking on the 360


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bully: Scholarship Edition.


----------



## Klavіer (Mar 29, 2008)

Apollo Justice; Ace attorney


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Mar 29, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 (PS2)


----------



## Tinnii (Mar 29, 2008)

360: guitar hero 3
pc: atm I'm trying to play the world hardest game EVER!!! I'm getting quite frustrated


----------



## Agitation (Mar 29, 2008)

Sonic The Hedgehog [Xbox360] Don't ask me why but I don't want to leave unfinished games on my shelf no matter how annoying they are. 

Mass Effect on the 360 is next.


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2008)

Sam & Max: Season 1 on my computer Currently at episode 6


----------



## temporarymadness (Mar 29, 2008)

Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time (I never got an N64 so hoorah for the wii shop)


----------



## Darwithian (Mar 29, 2008)

*What I'm playing*

Naruto: Rise of a Ninja,
The Darkness,
Ninja Gaiden Black,
Assassin's Creed,
And I'm replaying:
Legend of Legaia,
Legend of Dragoon
And I want to start on this one again:
Galerians...


Yeah, I switch up ALOT.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2008)

Indigo Prophecy


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time: Master Quest.... It's actually not that hard from the original version...


----------



## Masurao (Mar 29, 2008)

Tales of Rebirth
SSBB
No More Heroes


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 30, 2008)

Super Smash bros. Brawl


----------



## Junas (Mar 30, 2008)

Brawl ofc...


----------



## Ziko (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got alot of new PSP games:

DJmax Portable 2: Dude..this game is hard as hell!

God of War Chains of Olympus: Finished it in like 4-5 hours..But definately one of the best games on the PSP!

Final Fantasy Crisis Core: Havent played this much, but so far it looks cool.

Monster Hunter 2: Im afraid I might get addicted to this :S

Patapon: Oh god..This game sucks...


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

Dead Rising.


----------



## Tefax (Mar 30, 2008)

SSBB :WOW  .


----------



## Kabutorochi (Apr 4, 2008)

Just got done with .Hack//GU Redemption. Now I might play Persona 3 for a second time or Tales of Destiny Director's Cut.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 4, 2008)

Kabutorochi said:


> Just got done with .Hack//GU Redemption. Now I might play Persona 3 for a second time or Tales of Destiny Director's Cut.


How did you like it? It was personally my favourite ps2 rpg game series 

Drift City~


----------



## Akuma (Apr 4, 2008)

Golden sun.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 4, 2008)

Playstation 3-  Dark Sector


----------



## RodMack (Apr 5, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2008)

Diablo II

Saw the case under a pile of dust, so figured why not.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 5, 2008)

tekken 5 DR on PSP, just cant get enough of it.


----------



## dark0samurai (Apr 5, 2008)

Currently SF3:3S and GGAC


----------



## Junas (Apr 5, 2008)

Playing Super Mario Galaxy, then Super Smash Bros. Brawl!!!


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 5, 2008)

Final Fantasy X on the Playstation 2. I'm waiting for my 360 to come back from repairs.


----------



## Kakuzu (Apr 5, 2008)

Universe at War for the 360.


----------



## Keahi (Apr 5, 2008)

Just finished FF7 Crisis Core, so I decided to continue my game of Brave Story. Interesting game.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 5, 2008)

xbox 360 - just beat dark sector. now playing condemned 2


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 5, 2008)

Crysis

Even on medium graphics the game is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2008)

Crisis Core on the PSP and then I'm going to play Phoenix Wright!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 6, 2008)

Star Wars Knights Of The Old Republic.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 10, 2008)

BurnOut Paradise(PS3)
God of War Chains of Olympus(PSP)


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2008)

Crisis Core. It's been a long time since a FF game was this addicting.


----------



## Wrathchild (Apr 11, 2008)

Mario & Sonic at the Olympics for DS. Surprisingly good. Better than Mario Party, anyway.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 11, 2008)

Completed Bioshock so I'm going to play Condemned 2 laters.

Not sure if I should switch my lights off playing it!


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 11, 2008)

Gran turismo Prologue with my imported DS3 controller !!!


----------



## ViperXtreme (Apr 11, 2008)

Assassin's Creed Director's Cut (PC)


----------



## nawz (Apr 11, 2008)

Nintendo Wii - Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

FFVII and DMC3. I have no money, so no new consoles.


----------



## Dark Aether (Apr 12, 2008)

Eternal Sonata, just bought it today.


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2008)

Army of Two.
Halo 3.
Knights of the Old Republic II: Sith Lords.
Super Smash Brothers Brawl.
Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 12, 2008)

nawz said:


> Nintendo Wii - Mario Kart Wii



WTF that hasnt even come out yet? you must be in Japan


----------



## nawz (Apr 12, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> WTF that hasnt even come out yet? you must be in Japan



United Kingdom Actually XD
Read below my username/avatar


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 12, 2008)

Condemned 2

It's really good, I enjoy it. The combat system is bloody difficult! You would have to hide from these thuggish freaks on and on!

The investigation system is the best thing about it, really gives you a freedom to check around and answering questions about how a victim died and etc.

Of course it's damn scary too and I'm yelling in terror when some fucking wood plank come crashing down!

If you love Condemned, then get Condemned 2.


----------



## Junas (Apr 12, 2008)

Playing Star Tropics on Wii Virtual Console... Yeah, I'm one old-school gamer!


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2008)

Cock of Doody 4 =\


----------



## BlueFox! (Apr 12, 2008)

Arcana Heart
Smash Brothers Brawl
Narutimate Accel 2
Bleach Blade Battlers 2(Started watching the anime at 110 =D.)


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 13, 2008)

The last game I played was Splinter Cell Double agent. I didn't like some of the levels because of all of the sunlight that revealed you so easily, but other than that, it was fun. Could have been better, but fun indeed.

I'm looking forward to Prototype and GTAIV


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2008)

Harvest Moon on the VC for the Wii


----------



## Sketchy (Apr 13, 2008)

Gt5 prologue with new DS3 controllers !!!!


----------



## naruto_fan13 (Apr 13, 2008)

im on ff12


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 13, 2008)

Brawl. Always Brawl.

But I'm looking forward to GTA and Mario Kart at the end of the month - assuming I decide to get them and say "Screw preemptive exam studying! ."


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 13, 2008)

Arcana Heart right now is what I'm playing.

I was playing some Disgaea last night on my PSP, and PSPRevolution(Stepmania) on it too.

Hopefully get some Brawl in today.


----------



## Ayana (Apr 13, 2008)

Return To Mysyerious Island.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm playing the shit out of Mass Effect.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 13, 2008)

Is mass effect a nice game i hear it isn't?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 14, 2008)

Still playing Condemned 2 with lights off.

Wish I didn't do it now. Some masked freak running at me in inhuman speed and I'm so freaked off that I throw a short sword at him and missed! I thought "FUCK IT!" and switch off my game!


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 15, 2008)

Replaying the Metal Gear Saga
Playing DMC 4, reached the final mission and haven't played it since
Rock Band, every once in a while


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Apr 15, 2008)

Playing FFVII, never finished it.
Crisis Core what inspired me to play it again.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 15, 2008)

DotA. Been 2 and a half years now >_>


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Advance wars : days of ruin, again.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 15, 2008)

Unreal tournament 3....


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Apr 15, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> *Playing FFVII, never finished it.*
> Crisis Core what inspired me to play it again.



Same here @_@ Of course I don't have Crisis Core or any of the FFVII spinoffs yet...

Also, Xenosaga I for PS2. It's EPIC (much better than episode II which is mediocre at best. Also, I've yet to play ep III)


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 15, 2008)

Call Of Duty 4 cause I own pub noobs so badly.


----------



## Kyuubi211 (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep switching between Final Fantasy Crisis Core, Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3, Super Smash Bros Brawl, and Guitar Hero 3 so I'm good with games for now.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 15, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> Call Of Duty 4 cause I own pub noobs so badly.



What kind of class do use?

Custom Class....


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 15, 2008)

Pokemon Emerald on GBA emu for Nokia N95 Black


----------



## schon (Apr 16, 2008)

Xenosaga I, with breaks for Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Kumbii (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm currently playing rumble fighter...

...because it's fun and my friend wants me to get on a lot 

You know who you are...


----------



## Kamina (Apr 17, 2008)

Call of duty 4 like everyone else on a 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 (PC)

Sins of a Solar Empire (PC)


----------



## Altron (Apr 17, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond, So Far Have the 1st 2 badges


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 18, 2008)

Suikoden V
and
Ultimate Ninja 3 dattebayo!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 19, 2008)

Sexy beach 3....nah jk

I finished Bioshock, Call of Duty, Halo, Splinter Cell: Double Agent and Gears of War. That's what I've been playing.....oh my, I almost forgot 

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 19, 2008)

A lagging F.E.A.R.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 19, 2008)

FF7Crisis Core ~ I've almost finished it.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 19, 2008)

Mana Khemia ^^


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2008)

Ultimate Doom on Mac.  Modded with high res textures and 3D models ;3


----------



## Dark Aether (Apr 26, 2008)

Starcraft.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 26, 2008)

I was playing _Bioshock_ yesterday, and some _Pokemon: Diamond_(I play Pokemon, so what?) and I'll be picking up _Mario Kart Wii_ tomorrow.

-Zarakira.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm playing Halo for PC online ( Free Trial Ver )
very fun though


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 27, 2008)

Bully on my Wii.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Apr 27, 2008)

I finally got started on Mass Effect.


----------



## Shrimp (Apr 27, 2008)

Metroid Prime 3 Corruption


----------



## kuromoku (Apr 27, 2008)

halo the first just finished...now playing c&c tiberium war 3 still stuck in gdi mission...


----------



## Kuro (Apr 27, 2008)

Halo 3-360, almost done in Legendary xD and DOA 4


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I was playing Ultimate Ninja 3 but my nephew's borrowing it now and hasn't brought it back, so I'm playing DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Kamina (May 1, 2008)

Call of duty 4


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 1, 2008)

Completed Stranglehold which I rented. (would rate it 5/10)

So Blue Dragon now. (my second disc always crash so I have to rent another copy of Blue Dragon and switch this second disc to mine and working properly now)


----------



## Vonocourt (May 1, 2008)

Persona 3 FES


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 1, 2008)

Code Geass Lost Color ^^


----------



## Dark Aether (May 1, 2008)

Can't believe no one has said GTA4 yet... 

I'm playing through Tales of Symphonia again.


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 2, 2008)

Still DBZ BT3 hehe, made a Kid Buu ownage video
eyes saga


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2008)

and more Team Fortress 2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 2, 2008)

On third disc of Blue Dragon now.

Have to say that I dislike Shu so much that I even wanted Nene to kill him ! 

"I WILL NEVER GIVE UP! I WON'T GIVE UP!" *Shu waving his arms like a toddler throwing out a toy*

Aww, shut the fuck up!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (May 2, 2008)

I play these days Team Fortress 2, Red Steel, Resident Evil UC (only with my buddy).


----------



## Timolez (May 2, 2008)

Lost Odyssey, almost done the first disc. It's pretty good so far. Mass Effect, just about done. I'm probably gonna try to get GTAIV soon. Also, playing Tales of The Abyss for the fifth time.


----------



## Roy (May 2, 2008)

GTA 4....


----------



## Masurao (May 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Mario Kart Wii.



This.


Oh, and Brawl here and there...


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Trackmania Nations Forever Most genius free racing game ever created


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 3, 2008)

Persona 3: FES.


----------



## Kakuzu (May 4, 2008)

_Grand Theft Auto IV_ for the Xbox 360.


----------



## Akuma (May 4, 2008)

alot                    .


----------



## Big Boss (May 4, 2008)

GTA IV - PS3


----------



## Kyubimon (May 5, 2008)

Mana Khenia: Alchenists of al Revis on my dusty PS2.

School has never been so addictive. I lack sleep because of this game.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 5, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto IV - PS3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 5, 2008)

Blue Dragon.

A final boss Destory is such a bastard! Keep wiping us off with his fucking tongue!


----------



## Dark Aether (May 5, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2008)

Currently playing Brawl.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2008)

Persona 3 FES and Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2008)

tenchi hen


----------



## HyugaRules (May 6, 2008)

The most recent games i am playing is Xenosaga (the whole Series) and Final Fantasy mostly all of them.


----------



## katon_sage (May 6, 2008)

umm right now im playing fable, im replaying the halo trilogy, guitar hero III, and tales of symphonia. really im just replaying all of my old games untill all the good games like fable 2 and too human come out


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 6, 2008)

Completed Blue Dragon just now.

I don't know why I did find Destroy stessful to battle against when I could have changed my battle system!

Oh well, I might go shopping tomorrow to look around. Maybe Crackdown and Lego Star Wars in 2 for £30 deal or Lost Odyssey for same price.


----------



## halfhearted (May 6, 2008)

Right now, I'm replaying God of War II on God Mode, as for some reason it's less difficult and violent than the prospect of completing my Finals papers.


----------



## Fin (May 6, 2008)

Earthbound


----------



## pierrot harly (May 7, 2008)

Halo, playing a classic again.


----------



## Barry. (May 7, 2008)

The Orange Box (360)
Dynasty Warriors 6 (360)
GTA 4 (360)

Devil May Cry 3 (PS2/PS3)


----------



## Keahi (May 8, 2008)

Warriors Orochi since I just got my PSP back from my brother. It's kept me pretty busy the last couple days.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 8, 2008)

StarCraft  , Urban Terror, Tremulous, HL.

I am waiting for GTA 4


----------



## Mappi (May 8, 2008)

I've been playing FFXII: Revenant Wings for the past few days.


----------



## fxu (May 8, 2008)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3


----------



## Moondoggie (May 8, 2008)

Zone of Enders 2nd Runner(PS2)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2008)

Persona 3 FES


----------



## Dave (May 8, 2008)

The World Ends With You


----------



## Razza (May 9, 2008)

The Witcher
Ace Combat 6 (Though It will be hard pressed to win favor from 5 as my favorite)
Company of Heroes
Hitman 2
Super Mario Galaxy (Only a few stars left)


----------



## xingzup19 (May 9, 2008)

NBA Live 08 on the Wii. 

Sucks, I know.


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 9, 2008)

GTA IV (360).
Got this one yesterday, already played for nearly 6 hours. 
What a game!

No More Heroes (Wii).
Got this game tuesday. It's ok... feels a bit unfinished in some parts, and the game is kind of blurry.
I would totally dig it if it weren't for the cencorship in the PAL version.
It looks totally crap without the exessive amounts of blood. They replaced it with black smoke lol.


----------



## ShadowMoon (May 9, 2008)

After eight months without playing, i decided to return to my warrior in WoW. but only for one month ^^


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 9, 2008)

I haven't played WoW yet 

Ain't I tough


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (May 9, 2008)

Replaying 
MGS1,2,3 
Tekken 5
Trying to get a perfect FF12


----------



## Franklin Stein (May 9, 2008)

im playin ironman and gta IV


----------



## Fin (May 9, 2008)

I played Monopoly in the middle of an empty mall.

The funnest 3 hours of the week.


----------



## Gentleman (May 9, 2008)

Right now, GTA IV. I got my coach to buy it for me in DC on a school trip. Currently one of my favorite games I've ever played.


----------



## Scarlet Pencil (May 10, 2008)

The World Ends With You (Must... get... Secret Reports....) and Phoenix Wright games one through three.


----------



## Nunally (May 10, 2008)

Okami for Wii, although I've been itching to try Uncharted on my PS3. I'm always too lazy to go downstairs. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 10, 2008)

I'm going to take a break on P3, I'm only on May but getting a little frusturated over it.

I'm playing Nocturne for now. =D


----------



## darthsauron (May 10, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 for PC. I'm attempting to beat it on veteran, but some of the easiest levels have gotten to insane difficulty levels.


----------



## Mew♥ (May 10, 2008)

Zelda Ocarina of Time.....felt like playing it again ;D


----------



## tgre (May 10, 2008)

Tactics Ogre: Knight of Lodis - GBA
Halo 3 - Xbox 360 (I gave it another shot )
Fire Emblem: Blazing Sword - GBA
Zelda: Ocarina of Time - N64 (I LOVE THE CLASSICS )


----------



## Darius Uchiha (May 11, 2008)

Toribash 3,1 multiplayer fight game


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2008)

Still playing Brawl with a little BT3 on the side.


----------



## Keahi (May 11, 2008)

I've been playing Tekken online with friends from all over the country. It's been great fun these last couple of days.


----------



## Tatsuki (May 11, 2008)

Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd again. PS2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 11, 2008)

GTA IV

Currently done all car-jacking sub missions for nice steriod junkie Brucie! Gotta love him, eh!


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 11, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.

Im also playing Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure. But thats just on and off.


----------



## Yotart (May 11, 2008)

I just beat phantom hourglass tonight... i suck  so yeah, i'm digging up old games to play. Anyone remember the zelda oracle games? i also want the world ends with you for the DS........


Edit:  ^^four swords games are uber, maybe i'll go looking for that


----------



## Mukiru (May 11, 2008)

Well Just started playing assansins creed and on memory block 4 and its totally awsome...


----------



## Polyx (May 12, 2008)

I'm playing Persona 3 with alittle Brawl on the side. I have yet to finish Journey and already have 86 hours. This is my first Megami Tensei game, I wonder if the rest of them are this addictive...


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 12, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> Well Just started playing assansins creed and on memory block 4 and its totally awsome...



I hate that game pissed me the fuck off.

I'm playing no more heros-wii


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2008)

Juggling LOTRO and World in Conflict


----------



## Akira (May 12, 2008)

I'm still Brawling rather surprisingly.


----------



## paclivesfuku (May 12, 2008)

Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles. It's quite sugoi ^o^


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 12, 2008)

Dancing StepMania


----------



## maximilyan (May 12, 2008)

Just got off GTA4. great game


----------



## Lien (May 12, 2008)

Call of Duty 4. I are nub.


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2008)

Still playing Brawl...


----------



## Avocado (May 12, 2008)

im playing metriod prime corruption.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 14, 2008)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3..
Until I get Accel 2.


----------



## Akira (May 14, 2008)

Brawling until June 12th..


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (May 15, 2008)

paclivesfuku said:


> Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles. It's quite sugoi ^o^



^0^!

Wii Sports lol!


----------



## Novalis (May 15, 2008)

Lost Odyssee; Call of Duty 4

]x


----------



## Gilder (May 15, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia (second run), Tales of the Abyss, and just started Tales of Phantasia. Im playing catch up, lolz.


----------



## Dark Aether (May 15, 2008)

Playing my run thru ToS still, and also FF: My life as a king.


----------



## BlueFox! (May 15, 2008)

Street Fighter 3:3rd Strike my Yun will become better.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (May 15, 2008)

Star Ocean for SNES (translated ROM). That is all now, sadly


----------



## Tori-chan (May 15, 2008)

I'm playing a lot at the moment, I always play various games at once

on PS2: FFXII (again) - GTA San Andreas (with my gaming buddy next door) - Shadow Hearts: From the new world - Lucifers's call

rather old games, but I just can't get to really finishing them

on DS:FFXII revenant wings

on PC: the sims 2 (only when I take the day off from working for school though)


----------



## Moondoggie (May 15, 2008)

Dragonball Z Burst Limit Demo(PS3)
Grand Theft Auto 4(PS3)
Zone of Ender 2nd Runner Again(PS2)
Dragonball Z Shin Budokai(PSP)
Gundam Battle Chronicles(PSP)


----------



## Stumpy (May 15, 2008)

Sam & Max Season 2 Episode 1


----------



## Novalis (May 21, 2008)

DMC 4 AGAIN, lol :WOW


----------



## Stumpy (May 21, 2008)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC) Heavily modded


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 21, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy 
Super Smash Brothers Brawl


----------



## Liengod (May 21, 2008)

Lost Oddysey/COD4/GTA4 :E


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 22, 2008)

Bleach Blade Battler 2nd


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 22, 2008)

Baroque


----------



## PlayStation (May 22, 2008)

FIFA08


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond again


----------



## Asuto (May 22, 2008)

oblivion: gotye (ps3)


----------



## LiveFire (May 22, 2008)

Turok PS3


----------



## Amuro (May 22, 2008)

Switching between MS Gundam Sensen 0079 and One piece Unlimited Adventure. 

Thank fuck for the Freeloader.


----------



## C00 (May 22, 2008)

Football Manager 2008


----------



## LiveFire (May 22, 2008)

Dark Sector PS3


----------



## Ayana (May 22, 2008)

Sacred.
I've completed it 5 times.


----------



## LiveFire (May 22, 2008)

FF VII Crisis Core, second time playing it


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2008)

Ghost Squad on the Wii.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (May 22, 2008)

Resident evil 4


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (May 23, 2008)

Wii Fit.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 23, 2008)

Crackdown.

Great game, not going to kick GTA IV's ass, of course, but good game..


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 23, 2008)

Defence of the ancients is the only game for me


----------



## Stumpy (May 23, 2008)

Sam & Max: Moai Better Blues (Season Two Episode Two)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (plus both expansions)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 23, 2008)

Crisis Core again.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 24, 2008)

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars.


----------



## Katsuragi (May 24, 2008)

Got Narutimate Accel 2..
Thats the game i'm currently playing.


----------



## martryn (May 24, 2008)

Right now: 
Rome: Total War, Neverwinter Nights 2, Dungeons and Dragons Online, and Fire Emblem: Path of Radience.  

I'm gonna throw down on some Perfect Dark pretty soon.  My aunt has a copy at her house, so I might as well.


----------



## Novalis (May 26, 2008)

_DMC 3_ and _FFVII_ xD


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2008)

_Persona 3_ and replaying through _Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ on the N64 for the billionth time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

im about to start playing Final Fantasy I , the psone port FF Origins


----------



## Xyloxi (May 27, 2008)

Rome total war and Warcraft 3.


----------



## Asuto (May 27, 2008)

dynasty warriors 6 (ps3)


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 30, 2008)

*GTA Liberty City Stories.*
Why is my screen black and white? Is that normal?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 31, 2008)

Borrowing Dark Sector from my friend on monday.


----------



## Mori (May 31, 2008)

LOZ: Phantom Hourglass


----------



## Dark Aether (May 31, 2008)

Pokeymang Pearl.


----------



## Riptos (May 31, 2008)

Yugioh Online 2
C&C Red Alert '95
Star Wars: Jedi Academy
Imperium Galactica 2
Assassins Creed

All PC.


----------



## あいか (May 31, 2008)

Okami, Super Mario Smash Brawls.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 1, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 1(PS1)


----------



## RPG geek (Jun 1, 2008)

GRID
Ninja Gaiden Black


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 1, 2008)

Fatal Fate  PC ^^


----------



## Rios (Jun 1, 2008)

Sven   XXL


----------



## Geno (Jun 1, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond.
Mostly doing some Battle Tower challenging nowadays.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 1, 2008)

lost odessey and clive barkers jericho


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 1, 2008)

Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney

My first time and on the second case atm.  Not bad, but it is still early.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 1, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Tetris DS (can't stop playing)
Bleach: Shattered Blades


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 2, 2008)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney (DS)


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 2, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors 6.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2008)

Max Payne 2.


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jun 4, 2008)

Race Driver GRID (PC)
One o the best arcade sim hybrid in a while 

Videos that i made:
*Ford Mustang Muscle event*
Link removed

*Akina Quick Duel*
Link removed


----------



## Barry. (Jun 4, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2 (360)


----------



## Pidjey (Jun 4, 2008)

Soldier of Fortune
Impossible Creatures


----------



## Razza (Jun 5, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid
Hitman: Blood Money


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden II (360)
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core (Ps2)
Was playing Kingdom Hearts for a bit too...


----------



## Asuto (Jun 5, 2008)

oblivion: gotye (ps3)
mortal kombat 4 (ps1)


----------



## daouchiha (Jun 5, 2008)

Okami (Ps2)


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got The Bourne Conspiracy, No More Heroes, and Mario Kart Wii today so I've just been playing those all day.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 9, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 9, 2008)

Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete


----------



## Agitation (Jun 9, 2008)

Guild Wars, the three expansions =]


----------



## Daitsu (Jun 9, 2008)

Lineage 2,Call of Duty 4,C&C Generals


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 9, 2008)

EverQuest 2


----------



## Zetta (Jun 9, 2008)

La pucelle Tactics.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2008)

Lost Opyssey

Man, their frame-rates is quite bad and their damn flawed subtitle system (Some bright scenes like a morning sun, etc, would makes subtitles almost unreadable and I have to get close to TV to read it so it's ruining my enjoyable!

Apart from it, excellent game but no RPG games could ever beat Final Fantasy series....


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 9, 2008)

I just ended my World of Warcraft session for today.
( Zul'jin guild first kill BTW for those who care )


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 10, 2008)

Playing Dark Sector. I don't like it though.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 10, 2008)

DBZ Burst Limit
Naruto Rise of the Ninja
Conker Live and Reloaded.

I like them all, but Conker has to be my favourite of the 3


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mass Effect
KOF MI Regulation A
Bioshock


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 10, 2008)

Recently, I've been messing with CoD4.


----------



## nanni (Jun 10, 2008)

Kessen II .


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jun 11, 2008)

GTA4, Bleach Heat the soul 5 and can u believe it Counter Strike


----------



## Asuto (Jun 11, 2008)

cod4 (ps3)
enemy territory: quake wars (ps3)
oblivion:gotye(ps3)


----------



## shannonsu (Jun 11, 2008)

Persona 3: FES. I'm lazy about going to Tartarus, so I'm really underleveled, making it frustratingly hard. And I wish there were more savepoints. :') I still like it a lot, though.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 12, 2008)

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. Stealing things is fun.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 12, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus, I got up to the Secret Garden in the second playthrough (PAL version so I had no glitch or resting spot to help).

Besides that, I guess I still have to go around testing my Dual Shock 3 a bit more with my various games.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 12, 2008)

Oblivion and Warcraft 3.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 12, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4, and about time too!


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 12, 2008)

Cod4 (Only just got it. How late am i?)

Alot of GTA4 too, currently also re-playing kotor.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 12, 2008)

COD4
MGS4
DBZ:BLpek
NBA:2K8
SSBB
Ninja Gaiden: Sigma


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2008)

Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core (PSP)


----------



## GeorgPrime (Jun 12, 2008)

Xenogears can't beat a classic


----------



## Zetta (Jun 12, 2008)

Makai fucking Kingdom.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 12, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2008)

Final Fantasy Tactics.

Love this game.


----------



## manuku123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Perfect world online


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Jun 12, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4
Super Smash Brothers Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
Grand Theft Auto 4

So much fun! ^_^


----------



## Kuro (Jun 12, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden ^^ again


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 13, 2008)

MGS 4
No More Heroes
The Bourne Conspiracy
Mario Kart Wii
Brawl (with friends)


----------



## Suzie (Jun 13, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 FES
Dawn of Mana
Guitar Hero 3


----------



## Katsuragi (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm done with Narutimate Accel 2 for now..

Currently i'm playing Disgaea 2 and Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jun 13, 2008)

My last game that I finished is Kingdom Hearts (Yeah, I know, way long since it came out)

The next game I'll be playing would be its sequel, Kingdom Hearts: Forbidden Memories. I mean I think that's the next title. Too bad the game in between, Kingdom Heartshain of Memories, isn't for the PS2.


----------



## Gilder (Jun 13, 2008)

Mass Effect and GTA4 - Tales of the Abyss on the side.


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm doing SSBB, Boom Blox, and MGS4 currently.

Totally enjoying all of them (I just picked up both consoles this week).


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 13, 2008)

Tony Hawk's Underground 2.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Lost Planet* Xbox 360 ^^


----------



## Zetta (Jun 13, 2008)

Makai Kingdom


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 13, 2008)

Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn for the 2nd time around and Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in a period where I have a couple of unfinished game but I can't seem to finish them, I don't know, I turn it off after 30 minutes or something (I guess it is because SSBB is only 6 days away, ugh)

Anyway:

Ninja Gaiden II
Lost Odyssey
Mana Khemia
Persona 3
Tales of the Abyss.

Too many unfinished RPG's, it's driving me crazy ;_ ; I just can't decide what one to finish first. I guess I'll finish NGII first, since I'm on chapter 10. Then I'll finish Lost Odyssey, then SSBB comes out, and after a couple of months, I'll finish the other ones, I guess xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 21, 2008)

On my 5th playthrough of MGS4, Mario Kart Wii, and my third playthrough of Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## Dan (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm playing MGS4.


----------



## batanga (Jun 21, 2008)

GTA4, COD4, AvP2, EVE online


----------



## Goku• (Jun 21, 2008)

Im playing gta now but i duno why even though i think its amazing, but it gets quite boring after a while.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 21, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn for the 2nd time around and Tales of Symphonia.



same but radiant dawn on 3rd time


----------



## Razza (Jun 21, 2008)

Got the MGS collection. Just beat the first one so on to two (lol, Raiden faggotry)

Just started into EVE Online as a Caldari.

I continue to play TF2 and CoD4.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 22, 2008)

currently replaying Busou Renkin


----------



## Sketchy (Jun 22, 2008)

GTA4
Guitar Hero 3
And will get MGS4 the upcoming week  !!!


----------



## sonyexe (Jun 22, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei Persona 3 FES


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 22, 2008)

Had enough with Lost Odpssey now.

At final disc and I was having a tough time wandering around in the Grand Staff (I think my levels were too low cos all of my characters are 44 levels)

Will try to complete it in the summer but right now I'm playing Pro Evo 6.


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 22, 2008)

GTA 4 and Halo 3.


----------



## Mori (Jun 23, 2008)

Still busy with Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Koi (Jun 23, 2008)

Tenchu Z.  Really awesome game.




And Viva Pinata.   That game is rediculously fun.


----------



## Cal (Jun 23, 2008)

Was playing GTA on xbox live


----------



## Ayana (Jun 23, 2008)

Tekken 3
...


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lost: Via Domus.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 23, 2008)

at the moment FIFA 07


----------



## Kuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2


----------



## Dark Aether (Jun 23, 2008)

Pokemon Emerald and Pearl.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Jump Ultimate Stars(DS)

Haven't played it in a while so I decided to give it another try.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 24, 2008)

Pokemon:Emerald Version
Pokemoniamond Version[thought,not alot]
And
Harvest MoonS Cute
Soon I'll add Harvest Moon Rune Factory and Rune Factory 2 to my list,but I don't have those games yet


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune


----------



## Kakashi500 (Jun 25, 2008)

Jump Ultimate Stars

Pokemon D/P

Pokemon Silver

Great games...

I'm thinking about getting Disgaea.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark Aether said:


> Pokemon Emerald and Pearl.



I was playing Pokemon Pearl a second ago and just started back on Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Kage (Jun 26, 2008)

breath of fire IV


----------



## Junas (Jun 26, 2008)

Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King...


----------



## OokamiAnko (Jun 27, 2008)

Devil may cry 4


----------



## ViperXtreme (Jun 30, 2008)

Guitar Hero: On Tour
Fun to play, but it can stress your hands if you play too long -_-


----------



## Quagles (Jun 30, 2008)

kageneko said:


> breath of fire IV



Awesome game btw. I loved all the minigames the breath of fire series had in the games like fishing and moving the boxes and all that.

Atm I've started to play Diablo II again, a bit WoW, gonna play some Okami maybe later and Fifa on the xbox 360.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2-I'm stuck right now


----------



## hakuryu13 (Jun 30, 2008)

doom 3 again, and gutair hero world tour... finally a good use for my DS


----------



## Jaiveekins (Jul 1, 2008)

Currently playing: Nothing...


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

SoldierFront.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jul 2, 2008)

Currently playing Guitar Hero: Aerosmith on the Xbox 360.


----------



## Munak (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm going a bit old-school right now, I'm plowing through the Final Fantasy games, still busy with 5.


----------



## Uber Sauce (Jul 2, 2008)

I picked up the GTA Trilogy bout a week ago, having a blast in San Andreas, though i'm a bit stuck


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 2, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Jul 2, 2008)

Finally took out my NES that was in my closet and playing some games that I never had finished. NES game that I'm playing at the moment Blaster Master.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 3, 2008)

Mother 1.

Awesome game full of pedo hippie enemies preying on young children.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to play BF:BC.....but now it got boring after reaching rank 25 and skill level 02 for the first time.....now i have no more motivation....especially as you have to play every day to keep your skill level....meh.......


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 9, 2008)

The World Ends With You
New Super Mario Bros. 

Just picked up some new but rather old DS games.


----------



## Akira (Jul 9, 2008)

Monster Hunter Freedom 2

Pretty underrated I've got to say.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Maple Story.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 9, 2008)

SSBB                            .


----------



## randomuser83 (Jul 9, 2008)

Currently playing MGS4.


----------



## Roy (Jul 9, 2008)

Timeshift and Bully Scholarship Edition


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2008)

Phoenix Wright: Justice For All (Almost Finished)


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 9, 2008)

Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## Novalis (Jul 10, 2008)

Still DMC3. It's JUST so difficult. D:


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 10, 2008)

Need For Speed Pro Street.


----------



## Slips (Jul 10, 2008)

Battle field bad company


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

*Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock*
I'm trying to 100% some of my favorite solos in the game. So far, I have done Stricken and the first solo in Cult of Personality.

*Guitar Hero: Aerosmith*
Same thing with this game. I did All The Young Boys, solo to the end the other day.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 12, 2008)

*Super Robot Wars 3*


Awesome.


----------



## suits00 (Jul 12, 2008)

I still can't get enough of Naruto Shippuudden: Narutomite Accel 2, so that's what am playing. Not with the ps2 joypad, but on my arcade cabinet . Its a whole different experience with arcade controls.


----------



## sdakira (Jul 12, 2008)

pop : warrior within

just new to the series
im so stress out with this game
keep on dying all the time T_T


----------



## Jiraya. (Jul 14, 2008)

Warcart 3- battle-net with ums Naruto
and World of Warcraft


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 21, 2008)

Tales of Phantasia


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 21, 2008)

Playing Guitar Hero III on the co op, because I never did it and I thought since my cousin was over it was a good time to finish that.

Initial D Street Stage, nothing compared to the arcade game, but it is something to do....


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2008)

Lost Odyssey


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 21, 2008)

X360:

Bioshock (yeah, still... shoot me)
DMC4 (making perfects against bosses - DMD)
Samurai Warriors 2 (takes lots of hours to unlock all those bastards)
Soul Calibur II - Xbox (having some practice for SC IV)

PSP:

Warriors Orochi (same as SW2)
Naruto UNH2 (mugenjo is such a pain in the a55...)


----------



## mortsleam (Jul 22, 2008)

Battle Field : Bad Company (PS3)
Metal Gear Solid 4 : Guns of Patriots (PS3)
Fight Night Round 3 (XBOX360)


----------



## Rin. (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got Final Fantasy IV for the DS.

SO. FUCKIN'. HARD


----------



## Razza (Jul 22, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 2
STALKER (again)
Mass Effect (again)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 22, 2008)

=P


----------



## DELAHK (Jul 22, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> =P



I hate you! T_T


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Jul 22, 2008)

PS3
Stardust HD

PSP
Gundam Battle Universe
Manhunt 2
DJ Max2


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jul 22, 2008)

Resident evil 4 wii edition, I LOVE mercenaries


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 22, 2008)

Need For Speed ProStreet.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 22, 2008)

Ninja gaiden II, DMC 3 makes NGII seem like childs play.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Guild Wars
Multiple games on InstantAction.com
Hellgate: London
StarCraft


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha. (Jul 23, 2008)

Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution. Just got it. Its awesome


----------



## Akira (Jul 23, 2008)

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Final Fantasy Crisis Core
Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection Online


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 24, 2008)

Final Fantasy IV
Paper Mario
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards


----------



## Fantasy_Fan (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm replaying a lot of games at the moment, the main ones being:

Okami
Final Fantasy IX 
Odin's Sphere


----------



## Masurao (Jul 24, 2008)

Chrono Trigger
TWEWY


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jul 24, 2008)

Pokemoniamond
Harvest MoonS

Harvest Moon:A Wonderful Life Special Edition
Harvest MoonS Cute?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 24, 2008)

lost planet colonies
paper mario series
halo


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## neko-sennin (Jul 25, 2008)

Suikoden IV. Just finished re-playing III after I lucked out and found it used while shopping around.


----------



## pierrot harly (Jul 25, 2008)

Zelda Link to the Past on the DS. I am also playing Folklore on PS3.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 25, 2008)

Iron      Man


----------



## Dan (Jul 25, 2008)

Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee on PC (a mother fucking classic)


----------



## Mr Gold (Jul 25, 2008)

Phantom Brave & Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 27, 2008)

Siren: Blood Curse -PS3-
Pokemon Pearl -DS- Restart
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Flame Rumble Hyper... -DS-
Final Fantasy IV -DS-
Zone of Ender 2nd Runner -PS2-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2008)

Final Fantasy 4 DS 
Rock Band (360)


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 27, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo Wii


----------



## Shibo (Jul 27, 2008)

Devil may cry 3 on PS2 - again. I really should stop playing that


----------



## GsG (Jul 27, 2008)

Geometry Wars


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 28, 2008)

*Rock Band*
I'm doing the solo career on every instrument and a band career with my sister doing drums, me on guitar and bass.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 28, 2008)

lost planet colonies


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy IV for the DS.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 29, 2008)

Gear of War. I"ma pro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 29, 2008)

guitar hero 3, clifs of dover is my song, it's the shit


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm playing SSBB


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 29, 2008)

SSBM...I just can't stop wavedashing...and moonshining...
Fox is such a pimp pek


----------



## Bushin (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm replaying Gears of War in eager anticipation for the sequel later this year! (HEADSHOTS RULE! )


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 29, 2008)

Guitar hero 3 Suk at medium battling Leo devillguy. MGS4 and gran turismo prologue with my new logitech g25 !!!


----------



## RodMack (Jul 29, 2008)

Lair on PS3. Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops on PSP.


----------



## Beck (Jul 29, 2008)

Replaying and replaying and replaying Mass Effect.  With a splash of Crysis and Rome: Total War.


----------



## GsG (Jul 29, 2008)

Double Dragon on Sega Genesis


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 30, 2008)

My third Oblivion playthrough.


----------



## BIG Buddie (Jul 30, 2008)

call of duty 4 never gets old. but waitting for fable 2


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2008)

Insecticide on the DS. I think I'm about halfway through.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 30, 2008)

MLB 08: The Show and Skate for PS3, 
GTA IV, Ninja Gaiden 2, and Top Spin 3 for XBOX 360


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 30, 2008)

The World Ends With You: I only need the report for Another day now.


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2008)

Nintendo DS - The World Ends With You & Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

The World Ends With You on DS.  I love it.  I seriously don't want this game to be over.

Next up is Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 21, 2008)

Took a bit of work but,

Street Fighter III Third Strike


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 21, 2008)

Resistance: FoM Demo, it's so much fun


----------



## MedievalNinja (Aug 21, 2008)

I've actually been playing Need For Speed Most Wanted recently.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country 2 on Wii VC.

This game is amazing, and definitely brings back some memories.

Soundtrack is legendary.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 21, 2008)

Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2008)

Just finished The World Ends With You on DS. Looking for new game now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2008)

Still Insecticide


----------



## ss5 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was just playing Naruto Ultimate Ninja3.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 21, 2008)

*Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
*Just trying to get 100% on a couple of songs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 22, 2008)

Uh...I have a number; 

- Bionic Commando: Rearmed.
- Grand Theft Auto IV [just to get enough achievements to break at least half of what the game offers ]
- Blaster Master [You BETTER know of this game, maggets ]


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 22, 2008)

Soul Calibur IV


----------



## Razza (Aug 22, 2008)

Star Wars: Republic Commando (WHY DID IT TAKE ME SO LONG TO PLAY THIS GAME? ALL THE LOST TIME!)
The Witcher


----------



## Casyle (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm currently alternating between Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion and Sid Meir's Civilization Revolution.  

Eagerly awaiting Mercenaries 2: World in Flames.

All for the Playstation 3.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 22, 2008)

WH 40k Dawn of War series, mostly Soulstorm


----------



## Cobra (Aug 22, 2008)

The Orange Box(360)


----------



## Cair (Aug 23, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts II.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 1, 2008)

PC:
Penumbra Requiem
City of Heroes


Genesis (not roms):
Tin Head
Aladdin
The Lost Vikings
John Madden Football


----------



## Vicious (Sep 1, 2008)

Digimon World Dusk.


----------



## Otaku Canuck (Sep 1, 2008)

Right now I'm playing Pokemon Pearl and Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 1, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii

Just got it today. A little late but better than never.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2008)

I was playing Ninja Gaiden II, till my game froze and I didn't feel like restarting the 360 again. I had to give give it back anyways, since I rented it.
Played some GGPO today, some ST and 3S, like always.

Tomorrow Infinite Undiscovery and Tales of Vesperia. *_* Finally.


----------



## kingbayo (Sep 1, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I was playing Ninja Gaiden II, till my game froze and I didn't feel like restarting the 360 again. I had to give give it back anyways, since I rented it.
> Played some GGPO today, some ST and 3S, like always.
> 
> Tomorrow Infinite Undiscovery and Tales of Vesperia. *_* Finally.



My NG II froze alot on me as well. Bullshit

im playing Zelda:TP, and SCIV.....occasionally madden.


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 1, 2008)

Castle Crashers from XBL, very addictive and fun.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2008)

*Cruisin'
*It's a better game than I had expected. I do with the cars were more customizable, though.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Sep 2, 2008)

Jump Ultimate Stars.
it's too good.


----------



## DELAHK (Sep 2, 2008)

I?m playing Bioshock. God, this is creepy :3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 2, 2008)

The World Ends With You and Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 2, 2008)

Worms World Party.


----------



## Akira (Sep 2, 2008)

Street Fighter 3: 3rd Strike on GGPO.

The other players are all beastly


----------



## Connie (Sep 2, 2008)

Smash Bros. Brawl and 


Violent-nin said:


> Worms World Party.


----------



## Koi (Sep 2, 2008)

Finally got Brawl recently, so me, my bro and the boy have been playing that a lot.

And as for just me, Pokemon Pearl.


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 2, 2008)

Tales of Legendia, started playing it because Im a bit to eager for the new symphonia and vesperia (there not out in Australia yet ), and I needed something to feed my addiction.

The VA is amazing, although its really dissapointing that they got lazy for the second half of the game and just stopped putting the voices in. Its really unnerving to have great voice acting in the first half, only to be followed up with complete silence.


----------



## Mori (Sep 3, 2008)

Finally decided to re-play LOZ:Twilight Princess after a year. 



Koi said:


> Finally got Brawl recently, so me, my bro and the boy have been playing that a lot.



Ah, I still haven't gotten around to playing that, even though I've had the game since the month of its release


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 3, 2008)

COD4,MGS4 and Soulcalibur 4.

Also can't wait for Dead Space and NarutoNS


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 3, 2008)

Gears of War. The main game I only play. Until GOW2 and COD5 comes out.

I'm also playing the New Street fighters.


----------



## Levantine (Sep 3, 2008)

Just started playing MGS4 again. This is probably the seventh playthrough and I'm getting pretty bored. Just killing time until I get Disgaea 3.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 3, 2008)

Hitman Reborn! Battle Arena Demo (PSP)


----------



## Demon_Boy (Sep 3, 2008)

MGO, War Hawk and COD4 online. Im also playing Medieval2 Total War.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 3, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops on PSP and GTAIV on PS3, mainly party mode with my boys.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 3, 2008)

M.U.G.E.N.


----------



## Shorty (Sep 3, 2008)

Currently, i'm playing Mercenaries 2: World in Flames .

Oh and Tekken 5 on the PS2.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

Soul Calibur 4 for the Xbox 360.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 3, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 3, 2008)

late response
castle crashers


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Sep 4, 2008)

Shoorty said:


> Currently, i'm playing Mercenaries 2: World in Flames .
> 
> Oh and Tekken 5 on the PS2.



Yeah way to go man, mercs 2 is such a amazing game but it seems like no one is playing it.

Oh that's what I"m playing too.


----------



## Boromir (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm playing the waiting game until Dissidia comes out.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 4, 2008)

Haaaaaahahaha nephew handed me a copy of Kid Chamelon - way back from the Sega Genesis system.  Kinda fun in a retro way.  Maniaxe is hysterical.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 5, 2008)

*The World Ends With You* on the _DS_.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 (PC)


----------



## Jiraiya's Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Ultimate Ninja 3 and Spyro Enternal Night


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 5, 2008)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm playing several games right now... I make time for each one everyday:

*The Orange Box - (X360)* Half-Life 2 to be precise
*Soul Calibur IV - (X360)*
*Team Fortress - (PC)*


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 6, 2008)

Penumbra Requiem (PC)
Bionic Commando Rearmed (PC)


----------



## Jigglypuff (Sep 6, 2008)

DJ MAX Portable 2 for the PSP.


----------



## nanni (Sep 6, 2008)

Skies of Arcadia Legends ~ gamecube


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 6, 2008)

Final fantasy Tactics advance 2. 

its so addicting,


----------



## Layko (Sep 6, 2008)

Link removed 

I play to this very good flashgame  But also FF X and and I'll begin Valkyrie Profile silmeria 2 or FF XII...


----------



## 64palms (Sep 6, 2008)

Pokemon Ruby and Touhou SA.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2008)

replaying Final Fantasy Crisis Core. That game is pretty sad


----------



## Dark Aether (Sep 12, 2008)

Finally playing Tales of Vesperia, it has not disappointed me.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Call of Duty 4= most aggravating game I've played
Mario Kart DS
and FFTA2


----------



## Barry. (Sep 13, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia (Xbox 360)
Rockband 2 (Xbox 360)


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2008)

Bioshock
Castle Crashers

Both 360.


----------



## Mori (Sep 13, 2008)

Mario Kart [for the Wii]


----------



## Namikaze (Sep 13, 2008)

Nomad Soul


----------



## Lucius (Sep 13, 2008)

i traded my ps 2 for a psp for 1 week. playing god of war, crysis core and tales of the worl. but i don't realy like the psp. want my ps 2 bat to check out valkyrie profile 2


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 13, 2008)

Mass Effect! Wrex kick ass and so does Liara. Playing a minority character, black and female.


----------



## MrSmoke (Sep 13, 2008)

super smash bros. on the N64 Online! good fun


----------



## bURN (Sep 14, 2008)

GTA4 mostly but im gonna playin SWFU soon so yeah


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy VIII for the first time in too many years, finally got hold of a decent second-hand copy off eBay and I'm loving it.

Attempting to juggle playing FFVII as well, plus I'm finally trying to have a stab at completing MGS II as I never did get round to it.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Sep 14, 2008)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3.
Pokemon Yellow


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 14, 2008)

MrSmoke said:


> super smash bros. on the N64 Online! good fun



Thats a good game, but how do you play it online?


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 14, 2008)

socom: confrontation beta absolutely brill


----------



## Sindri (Sep 14, 2008)

PS2 - Persona 3
PC - WoW/Spore
DS - FFT2


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy V


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 14, 2008)

Halo 3        .


----------



## neko-sennin (Sep 14, 2008)

Dragon Quest VIII!

...Character designs by Akira Toriyama.


----------



## Cair (Sep 14, 2008)

Spore for DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2008)

Secret of Mana.

Holy SHIT is this game clunky. Hits not registering, bland areas, partners that are some of the dumbest I've seen in a while.

My most common image of the game is this; someone getting fucking hung up on a corner, preventing me from moving.

I'm the kind of person who mellows through a game till completion, and I hope to Hades that I am near the end of the game. I'm at the part where the fire/ice temple places are accessible.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2008)

_Pokemon Diamond_.

I can't afford anything for a little while.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 14, 2008)

Mercenaries 2 (360) and Mass Effect (360)


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 15, 2008)

Just bought Warhammer: Battle March. High Elf snobs....


----------



## Boromir (Sep 15, 2008)

STALKER Clear Sky right now.
I'm hoping to change that to the new Brothers in Arms.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 15, 2008)

*Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition (Wii)
*I just found out what you get for beating the game on pro difficulty, so I am taking a crack at that. It's not going to bad so far. I've died quite a few times, but I am getting better. I'm used to my Chicago Typewriter on my normal difficulty account.


----------



## Twizted (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm going back and playing FFIX again. Thought I'd give it another shot to see if maybe I'll like it more the second time through.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 19, 2008)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (360)


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2008)

Crysis Warhead
Tales of Vesperia


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2008)

Force Unleashed (Xbox 360).
Advanced Wars: Days of Ruin (Nintendo DS).
Pokemon Diamond (Nintendo DS).
Fracture (Demo/Xbox 360).


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2008)

Spore (PC)
Halo 3 (360)


----------



## vegetunks 77 (Sep 20, 2008)

halo 3, and megaman starforce 2 zerker x saurion


----------



## God (Sep 20, 2008)

All DMC games. DBZBT2, which I actually finished a little while ago.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 21, 2008)

Bad Company~ It's getting aggravating like CoD 4....


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought Too Human, loving it.


----------



## Rayy-Chull<3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sonic the hedgehog{it was the cheapest}[ps3]
...i need a good DS game...


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 21, 2008)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Rock Band 2


----------



## CalRahhh (Sep 22, 2008)

Burnout 3 (PS2)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm still mostly playing Brawl with some BT3 on the side.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 22, 2008)

Etrian Odyssey 2...  it is ruling my life. damn you FOE!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia
Final Fantasy Tactics A2


----------



## Shorty (Sep 22, 2008)

The Force Unleashed
NHL 09
FIFA 09 Demo


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 22, 2008)

Call of Duty 4:360
Guilty Gear XX Accent core: Arcade, PS2
Street Fighter 4: Arcade


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

Warhammer 40K: Dawn of war
Shadow of Rome
Turok *360 version*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm busy with Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey, and my third FFXII playthrough.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2008)

World of WarCraft
Ninja Gaiden II
CoD4
Halo 3

That's what's on my agenda for the next few days.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 22, 2008)

-Hitman Reborn! Battle Areana
-Burnout Paradise
-MGS4

Come on November...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 22, 2008)

gotta buy a new Ninja Gaiden 2 and 360 b'cuz my crakhed unkle stold myns!!!!!

Lost Odyssey

soon Last Remnant. and getting KoFXII (whenever it drops) can't w8 to go to Mott Street to play some SF4 and BlazBlue.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 22, 2008)

Minesweeper. 

Lool!


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCuwgng2Bc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Sep 24, 2008)

Sonic Adventures 2.

The camera is a bit annoying at times, and I freaking HATE the Knuckles/Rouge stages!
But definately the best 3D Sonic game!


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Sep 25, 2008)

*Star wars: TFU
Got it on the day finished it the day after but ending was worth waiting for. *


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Sep 25, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCuwgng2Bc8[/YOUTUBE]



*LMFAO 

mega man 9, i cant believe it'll be out by fall *


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 25, 2008)

Kirby Super Star Ultra.

So disappointing..


----------



## geist101 (Sep 25, 2008)

Pokemon diamond here


----------



## Lucius (Sep 25, 2008)

finaly got my 360. picked up

GTA 4
Force Unleashed
Halo 3
Soul Calibur 4

right away. (already played gears and dmc3 on pc). just need some good rpg


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 25, 2008)

Nintendo DS: Pokemon Pearl

Haven't played Pokemon in years.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 25, 2008)

Jump! Ultimate Stars
Final fantasy TA2
SF4 IS GREATNESS.
i played it.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2008)

Call of Duty 2 (lol old)


----------



## Wrathchild (Sep 25, 2008)

Dead Rising. So overrated


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

I got busy with Devil May Cry 4 and Need For Speed ProStreet..

I like racing and action game..Im a girl actually


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 25, 2008)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I got busy with Devil May Cry 4 and Need For Speed ProStreet..
> 
> I like racing and action game..Im a girl actually



A girl that likes racing and action games? Where do you live? XD

But yeah, on topic:

1. World Destruction DS
2. Knight of the Nightmare
3. Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou! Ninja Taisen EX 2
4. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
5. Mario Super Sluggers
6. No More Heroes


----------



## Gain (Sep 25, 2008)

Replaying Metroid Prime (Gamecube).

Brings back memories.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Dragon Quest: Chapters of the Chosen on the DS


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (Wii)
*I am currently playing through all of the songs on Hard, beating my old high scores. I want to put them on Score Hero. I am currently not having a problem beating my old high scores, except with Stricken. I have 358,000 on that song, and I can't seem to surpass it.

*Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition (Wii)
*I am doing 2 things at once on this game. I just beat the game for the 4th time on Normal today because I wanted to get back to the farm to try the fence glitch. I can't seem to get the glitch to work, though. I don't know what the problem is. I am also still trying to beat it on Professional.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Sep 25, 2008)

Just finished Crysis Warhead, it's a very nice game, alot better than the first Crysis, even graphically.

Now playing:
Time Hollow (DS)
Sonic Chronicles (DS)
Super Paper Mario (Wii)
Disgaea (DS)
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition (PC)
Lego Batman (PC)
Pure (PC)


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 26, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Kirby Super Star Ultra.
> 
> So disappointing..


Uhwaaaaaa?! I'd better find that old cartridge, then.


Anyways, Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Ayana (Sep 26, 2008)

Psychonauts


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 26, 2008)

Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 26, 2008)

Broke my second mic while playing CoD4.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 26, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 27, 2008)

Ocarina of Time. So amazing even now. Even though I've played through it like 300 times. It's still amazing.

Also, I've been playing .hack//Infection.


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 27, 2008)

Time Hollow


----------



## The Torn Soul (Sep 27, 2008)

Persona 3 FES


----------



## Akira (Sep 28, 2008)

Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood.


Really enjoying it despite all the low reviews it got.


----------



## Trunkten (Sep 28, 2008)

FFVI, FFVII and FFVIII, not sure how I'm going to find the time for all of them. :S


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2008)

FF: Tactics A2 as sig states. Currently at 173 finished quest.


----------



## Munken (Sep 28, 2008)

Cod 4 and Team Fortress 2


----------



## Eustass (Sep 28, 2008)

banjo kazooie, banjo tooie, super mario 64 and lego batman (360 version)


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Samba de Amigo for Wii. 

 Controls are horrible compared to the dreamcast version, which makes me cry.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 29, 2008)

Warhammer: Battle March for 360, and FFTA2 for DS


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 29, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga


----------



## Talon. (Sep 30, 2008)

SSBB, original Halo, Guitar Hero 3, and World of Warcraft


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2008)

Yakuza, God of war for psp.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 30, 2008)

WoW and Pokemon Diamond.
I'm going to try out Football Manager 09 and Fallout 3 when they come out, and hunt for Pokemon Platinum also.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 1, 2008)

Playing COD4 on Veteran mostly for the achievements.


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 1, 2008)

Bleach : Heat the soul 5


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

Silent Hill 5.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 1, 2008)

Mega Man 9 and Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 1, 2008)

Suikoden.

Oh yeah, I'm going old school here.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 2, 2008)

Tekken 5 on ps2 and Tekken 6 in the arcades!


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 2, 2008)

Guild Wars, WoW, Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 2, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery
so far i kinda like it. art is nice. battles are kinda cool. but i hate how you only get a "go east" and the way you actully gotta go through is that small passage i obviously missed.. besids i whised there was more voice acting.. but oh well. shortens the wait for tales of vesperia for me..

and GTA 4
eh finaly i gotta play gta 4. while its a great game it doesn't deserve a metascore of 98 imo. i mean wtf? 2 more % and it'd be perfect. so far i'd give it 93. its an extraordinary game but graphics could be better (now compared to MGS 4) and especially the dodge system could be smoother (compared to Gears of War).


----------



## Dash (Oct 2, 2008)

Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn (5th playthrough half way done)
Super Robot Taisen OG 2
Tales of Vesperia


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got done unlocking everything in Naruto Accel 2.

Currently playing: Warriors Orochi 2


----------



## Akira (Oct 2, 2008)

Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth on the PSP. Best thing I've bought with £10 in years.


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Oct 5, 2008)

Mercenaries 2, GTA4 & Rock N Roll Racing on my SNES emulator


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto IV (Xbox 360), Halo 3 (back to this game after several longs months, almost a year of hiatus from it), Bourne Conspiracy (Xbox 360), and of course, Force Unleashed (Xbox 360).


----------



## cherishedHOPE (Oct 5, 2008)

Genesis said:


> I'm playing Dragonquest 8.
> 
> Funny thing is that i hated it initially. Now that i've started playing it properly and haven't expected a great story or anything, i've began to enjoy it. It reminds of old school types of rpgs.



Dude, I'm playing that too... I just finished FFXII and now it's time to finish DragonQuest.

I just hope I can get back into it... I stopped because I got bored... but, I'm near the end, just not determined enough.

It was the same for FFXII... didn't like that title as much as the other ones. This was the first FF game that I lost interest in and didn't finish it straight through.

As for DragonQuest... it's still a goal I hope to accomplish... I've decided to go back to it and get things done with! HAH! After I set time aside, that is, with college work, ugh.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 5, 2008)

This.


----------



## Cobra (Oct 5, 2008)

Halo 3 and Duke Nukem 3d(360)


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 5, 2008)

Spore, attempting to get to the center of the galaxy.


----------



## Republican (Oct 5, 2008)

Dwarf Fortress and Crusader Kings. Best games ever, bitch!


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 5, 2008)

At the moment, Halo 3 and Elder Scrolls Oblivion. Can't wait for Fable 2.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 5, 2008)

Mercenaries 2 = amazing... i kindof got it just cause the commercial was badass


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2008)

Silent hill 5, and deciding to play either way of the samurai or ghost hunter.


----------



## nanni (Oct 5, 2008)

MGS4 - PS3


----------



## Guts (Oct 5, 2008)

Grid - PC            .


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 6, 2008)

Mercenaries 2. The game is alright. Blowing things up is fun after awhile. I would recommend that you rent the game first to try it out before you buy it.


----------



## mimi91chan (Oct 6, 2008)

Crisis Core FF VII. The best FF I've ever played. Love the CGI Cutscenes the most.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

little big planet (ps3)

Mercs 2 (360)

CoD4 (360)


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleBigPlanet


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 6, 2008)

spore... this game is ridiculous


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 6, 2008)

*Guitar Hero II (PS2)
*I finally got the disc to work with some whacked out home remedy I found on Youtube for removing scratches. I'm basically just messing around since I beat the game already. Just getting scores for Score Hero and shit.

*WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2007 (PS2)*
I know, I need to upgrade. I am gonna wait to get SvR2009 until I get an Xbox 360.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 6, 2008)

Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
Tekken 6 (Arcade)

...double life. xD


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 6, 2008)

Starcraft- I love Mapsettings online multiplayer


----------



## Pussy Monster (Oct 7, 2008)

Madden 09. Xbox 360


----------



## ctizz36 (Oct 7, 2008)

Final Fantasy Tatics A2

I'm stuck in one mission and most of clan is under level 20


----------



## Tachi67 (Oct 7, 2008)

Call Of Duty 4 (360)


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 7, 2008)

Just finished making this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbc2BQYIuCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 7, 2008)

Dragon Ball Z: Burst Limit [PS3]


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 7, 2008)

Final Fantasy V Advance (GBA)


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 7, 2008)

Digimon World (DS) 
Phoenix Wright: Trails and Tribulations (DS)*
*Super Robot Wars: Original Generation (GBA)


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Oct 8, 2008)

uncharted waters new horizons for SNES


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 8, 2008)

Football manager 2008 PC.

But i have a dodgy 2009 database update so its allllll good


----------



## yamoto (Oct 8, 2008)

Grid (X360)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 10, 2008)

Wild Arms XF (PSP)


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 11, 2008)

Warhawk and Call of Duty 4 for my ps3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus... RAGE MODE (Time attack Hard)


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 11, 2008)

nba  street on that pspizzle


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2008)

Saints Row 2 mother fuckers


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 11, 2008)

Just finishing up *Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway*.


----------



## The 13th Saint (Oct 12, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
Playing through Subspace Emissary again and doin' some wi-fi action.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 12, 2008)

Okami(PS2)


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 12, 2008)

KOF '98 UM
YAKUZA 2
Pro Evo 2007 (ps2)
SSBB


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Oct 12, 2008)

Im getting back into Gears so i cant prepare for the next one.
less than a month left


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2008)

Dragon Quest IV


----------



## Kamina (Oct 12, 2008)

Naruto ROAN (360)

I Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2008)

The World ends with you (DS)


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

Finished Suikoden and played the Valkyria Chronicles demo last night. Both things were epic but now I have to find something new to play.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2008)

Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket Powered Battle-Cars Demo.........yeah.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 12, 2008)

I am currently playing the littlebigplanet beta, and starwars: force unleashed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2008)

What an interesting title thar, Moondoggie...

Because this month is the month of Halloween, I normally, yearly if I recall, get into a lot of gothic/horror themed games.

As usual, Castlevania is being played [Already beat Dawn of Sorrow and Bloodlines, and I plan to beat Chronicles on its hardest difficulty], as well as the Devil May Cry games.

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm playing Harmony of Dissonance, simply because I felt I didn't give that game a fair chance with me.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 12, 2008)

My Halloween will be spent with this game - 



But it's not out till the 31st


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 12, 2008)

Banjou no Geass Gekijou (DS)


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 12, 2008)

Kirby's Dream Land

for Gameboy


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 12, 2008)

God damnit I'm playing Ragnarok Online again


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 12, 2008)

Kancent said:


> God damnit I'm playing Ragnarok Online again



I always hear of that game. what is it like?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Pokémon FireRed Version (GBA)
*I just beat Misty for my second badge. I am training all of my Pokémon that are not already level 20 to level 20, then I am moving on.


----------



## Kakuzu (Oct 13, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Even (Oct 13, 2008)

Red Alert 2 (PC)


----------



## Shrimp (Oct 13, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (11th time)
Metal Gear Solid 4
Final Fantasy XIII
DotA


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 13, 2008)

Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising- gotta love Hawke


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 13, 2008)

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 14, 2008)

Call of duty world at war BETA (360)

Awesome..


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 14, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia(360)


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2008)

After the world ends with you, I'm now gonna continue FFIV


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 14, 2008)

Warhammer Online:Age of Reckoning..


WAARGHHH!!!


.......................................



Got me hooked real bad..


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 14, 2008)

Shrimp said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (11th time)
> Metal Gear Solid 4
> *Final Fantasy XIII*
> DotA



 b real

Infinite Undiscovery Disc 2...story got good....finishing this to get back on Vesperia.

Devil May Cry 4....puttin in almost 2 hours a day tryin to get items and proud souls.

Civilization Revolution...1st Civ game...its like crack homey. ZULU NATION WILL OVERRUN YO SHIT EARLY!

All on 360.


----------



## Shrimp (Oct 14, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> b real
> 
> Infinite Undiscovery Disc 2...story got good....finishing this to get back on Vesperia.
> 
> ...



oops, i meant to say VIII
Is Civ Rev a good game?


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

im currently playing
Clash of ninja revolution
Star wars:the force unleashed (on wii, and its AMAZING! )


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 14, 2008)

Sins of A Solar Empire! For the PC


----------



## Ayana (Oct 15, 2008)

Tekken 5 DR


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2008)

Saints row 2
Dead Space *Starting this afternoon*


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Oct 15, 2008)

Brother In Arms Hell's Highway.


----------



## Akira (Oct 15, 2008)

Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga

It's a nice change from other RPGs, but the world is boring as hell.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 16, 2008)

Crisis Core
Force Unleashed (360)
Mass Effect (360)


----------



## Kamina (Oct 16, 2008)

COD world at world BETA


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 16, 2008)

Gundam 00 - Gundam Meisters(PS2)


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 16, 2008)

I went back to playing my COD4. best game ever


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

Shrimp said:


> oops, i meant to say VIII
> Is Civ Rev a good game?



Civ is fun as hell. But it can get stale with the computer after a bunch of plays.

6 hours will fly by playing this game.

Its alot to take in though. U won't figure everything out off the bat.

I have friends who play so its alot more enjoyable.

The game is great though.

***I also forgot to mention I'm playing Xenogears while on the go (PSP).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 16, 2008)

S4 League and The Force Unleashed.


----------



## raininggemini (Oct 16, 2008)

at the moment.. GTA IV


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 16, 2008)

Monopoly on my iPod


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 17, 2008)

Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation (GBA)
 Dragon Ball Z: Buu's Fury (GBA)
Max Payne (PC) 
Zone of the Enders (PS2)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Oct 17, 2008)

Haven't Played any games in awhile.. but when I do, its usually still Halo 3.. Never gets old to me. And I probably would be playing Starcraft Brood War.. but I lost the CD Key for the original, so I can't install it..


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 17, 2008)

- Team Fortress II
- Guild Wars
- Half Life 2 Episode 2
- And some random DS games like Rhapsody, Disgaea DS, Time Hollow etc. 

Fable II coming out next week! 

And I want to begin all over with Twilight Princess, got to some dungeon and didn't play it after that and I forgot pretty much the whole story. But some mysterious force is stopping me from actually getting behind the Wii and play ;_ ;


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 19, 2008)

Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 4 for GC
And.... I'm still playing Warriors Orochi 2.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2008)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
Star Fox 64


----------



## Akira (Oct 19, 2008)

Mother 3 in English.



MOTHER 3 in English



IN ENGLISH.


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 19, 2008)

Suikoden II. I'm going to beat it without losing my file this time...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 19, 2008)

*Pokémon FireRed Version (GBA)
*I beat the Pokémon League for the first time the other night. Easy stuff. I never whited out through the whole game. I've played it too many times. Anyway, I am about to go and try to catch Zapdos right now.

*Grand Theft Auto III (PS2)*
I never actually beat this game. I never really even played more than 30 minutes into it. I am trying now. It's not too hard. Very fun. More so that I thought the first time I played.


----------



## Namikaze (Oct 19, 2008)

My favorite game of all time: System Shock 2.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 19, 2008)

Mother 3!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2008)

Just beat dead space, playing some row 2 and little big planet.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 19, 2008)

Still playing Halo 3, though I'm getting Fable 2 this week.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 19, 2008)

PES 2009 **


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 19, 2008)

Tom Clancy's Endwars demo on 360 
voice commands FTW~!!!!


----------



## Lien (Oct 22, 2008)

SoulCalibur 4, cool when it comes to customizing characters but my hands struggle on the 360 pad when it comes to fighting games.


----------



## Freija (Oct 22, 2008)

SC 4
I just started trying to beat my record on Big Boss Extreme on MGS4 again (current record 2:34:54) 

And some DotA (WC3 mod, Defence of the Ancients)


----------



## killinspree42099 (Oct 22, 2008)

dead space bitches


----------



## speedstar (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm playing Fable 2 bay bay


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 22, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 22, 2008)

Still Team Fortress 2.

And some Castlevania; Order of Ecclesia to tide me over untill Friday ;D


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 22, 2008)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia [DS]
Megaman 9 [Wii]
Super Mario RPG [Wii]

Playing some classic series.


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2008)

Still on Pokemon Pearl and still loving the shit out of it.

And on the side, a little bit of Phoenix Wright, and me and my fiance are finishing up Lego Batman (360)!  And I'll probably be trying Fable on Friday.


----------



## mr_yenz (Oct 22, 2008)

The World Ends With You - the gameplay gets sorta addictive...
Dynasty Warriors DS - uh, yeah. >__>;
Golden Sun - yaaay~ old-school style RPGs FTW


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 22, 2008)

mr_yenz said:


> Dynasty Warriors DS - uh, yeah. >__>;



Sun Wukong's going to be in Warriors Orochi 2~!!!!!!  x 6345

Oh, and I'm going through campaign a second time as chaos in Warhammer:Battlemarch following the god Nurgle.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 22, 2008)

_*Grand Theft Auto III (PS2)
*I'm finally getting done some of the missions I was having problems with. Some of the missions on this game are harder than anything I remember on Vice City of San Andreas. I hate timed missions._


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 22, 2008)

Mount & Blade (PC)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 22, 2008)

Just finished God of War 2


----------



## Barry. (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead Space (Xbox 360)
Silent Hill Homecoming (Xbox 360)


----------



## saki kage (Oct 23, 2008)

I just got Fable 2... totally rocks!


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 23, 2008)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 23, 2008)

Dead Space


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 23, 2008)

_*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PS2)
*I had a save file for this game on my memory card, but it won't work. It says that the save file isn't compatible with that version of the disc. It's a different disc, but I don't get it.._


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^the only thing i can think of is maybe because of changes that were made due to the hot coffee (?) scene. I don't know though.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm still playin Force unleashed lol. Just so much fun. But mainly NCAA football 09


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 24, 2008)

Another Century's Episode 3 Ace Mode(PS2) ~Replay~

Just thought it would be a good game to pass the time.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 24, 2008)

Fable                 2.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 25, 2008)

just got me the resistence 2 beta for ps3, meh


----------



## Lucius (Oct 25, 2008)

playing Dead Space. its pretty cool. i like to play it at night^^


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 25, 2008)

Fable 2


----------



## Konan the Barbarian (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm playing World of Wacraft and the Witcher.

If you like RPGs with a lot of moral choices to make, choices that impact the storyline, then the Witcher is one of the best out there. It has the interesting story of games such as Baldur's Gate combined with the real-time action and skill customization of Diablo.

There are a lot of adult themes in the Witcher. Such as how you can literally sleep with 2 women in the first town. But you have to do certain actions for them to accept. And every dialogue is voiced too. All is all an excellent game.

World of Warcraft is run by incompetents these days, so laggy, and the classes are very unbalanced.


----------



## Shorty (Oct 25, 2008)

Dead Space - awesome game 
NBA 2k9
PES 09


----------



## martryn (Oct 25, 2008)

> I'm playing World of Wacraft and the Witcher.
> 
> If you like RPGs with a lot of moral choices to make, choices that impact the storyline, then the Witcher is one of the best out there. It has the interesting story of games such as Baldur's Gate combined with the real-time action and skill customization of Diablo.
> 
> There are a lot of adult themes in the Witcher. Such as how you can literally sleep with 2 women in the first town. But you have to do certain actions for them to accept. And every dialogue is voiced too. All is all an excellent game.



I would completely agree with this.  I stopped playing the Witcher for one reason, and that was to wait for the rest of the books to be translated into English so I can get a better feel for the world and immerse myself in it.  

Right now the only three games I'm really playing are Rome:Total War (been playing through every campaign on Very Hard/Very Hard), The Movies (guilty pleasure, still), and Neverwinter Nights 2 (still have yet to beat that game).


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJlkpTIw48[/YOUTUBE]

My own level in LBP.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2008)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Far Cry 2
Spiderman: Web of Shadows (DS)
Dead Space


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2008)

>_> Squall Leonhart from NF comments ? :amazed



Soul Calibur 4
Kengo 3


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> >_> Squall Leonhart from NF comments ? :amazed



Come again?


----------



## Freija (Oct 26, 2008)

I take that as a no


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I was playing Fable 2 until I finished it earlier today, and while there are still optional quests to do, I don't feel like picking it up again anytime soon.

Going to start a new game in Shadow Hearts instead.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 26, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I take that as a no



Oh.. you probably meant the front page comments, then no


----------



## Magoichi (Oct 26, 2008)

Dead Space!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 26, 2008)

Dokapon Kingdom, just played it with the bf, oh wow can it last forever. A whole lot of fun though, and adorable as well.


----------



## GsG (Oct 26, 2008)

Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne

It's fun to play past games again.


----------



## KakashixANBU (Oct 27, 2008)

GsG said:


> Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne
> 
> It's fun to play past games again.



Me too, i play DotA alot xD.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2008)

I've recently picked up Final Fantasy for the PSP again.  And I'm writing a blog detailing my gameplay this time.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Back to FF IV for the DS.



KakashixANBU said:


> Me too, i play DotA alot xD.


Even after over 6 years, people still play wc3 a lot - and mostly custom made maps like dota


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Star Wars : The Force Unleashed 

Great game


----------



## Kakuzu (Oct 27, 2008)

Saint's Row 2.

Better than the first one, and better than any GTA.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 27, 2008)

Zoo Tycoon (The original from 2001)


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Dokapon Kingdom, just played it with the bf, oh wow can it last forever. A whole lot of fun though, and adorable as well.


OH LAWD SWEET JESUS. 

THIS GAME HAS ROBBED ME OF THE LAST TWO WEEKS OF PRODUCTIVE TIME pek


Im playing Dokapon whenever I have friends over, but for now, I'm concentrating on a sort of a Kojima trilogy. 

Replaying :

- Metal Gear 2 
- Snatcher (Sega CD version the others are *bullshit* *cough*)
- Wading through Policenauts with a translation XD


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm currently playing Dynasty Warriors 6 (PS3)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pokémon FireRed Version (GBA)
*I just put it down a second ago. I have about 40 hours of game play. I am trying to fill out my Pokédex at the moment.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2008)

Naruto Accel 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2008)

Far Cry 2
Dead Space
Fallout 3 (soon)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 28, 2008)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia during daytime
Silent Hill: Homecoming when it's dark and I can hear strange noises in the house.


----------



## Wrathchild (Oct 28, 2008)

Re-playing Megaman X, 'cause I'm bored.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 28, 2008)

Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution: 2
Advanced Wars : Days of Ruin


----------



## E (Oct 28, 2008)

guitar hero world tour 

need to get my hands on fable 2


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 28, 2008)

Replaying Burnout : Takedown


----------



## Majin Dan (Oct 29, 2008)

Halo 3 always, Penny-ARcade adventures, Forced unleashed, looking forward to Chrono Trigger coming out for DS


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 29, 2008)

*Rock Band 2*
*Fable 2*
*Fallout 3*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm playing Extreme Warfare Revenge  for my PC. As a smark, it's like a wet dream basiclly.


----------



## Ketchups (Oct 29, 2008)

Fable II
Zombie Panic! Source )preparing for Left 4 Dead ;D)
Team Fortress II, as always.


----------



## da-chunin (Oct 29, 2008)

WoW here :<


----------



## Even (Oct 29, 2008)

Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 29, 2008)

Fable    2.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 29, 2008)

rock band 2
guitar hero world tour
fallout 3


----------



## Hybridial (Oct 30, 2008)

Fable 2 and Dead Space. Seem cool so far.


----------



## Republican (Oct 30, 2008)

Tried playing Fallout 3 but I'm already sick of it. Back to Paradox and DF!


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 31, 2008)

Switching between Battle March and CoD4


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 31, 2008)

Shadow of the Colossus playthrough 3 of 5... I'm gonna climb that castle even if I take another year to do so... I've done everything else in this game ... 

also... Makai Kingdom... FFIV... Disgaea DS... Silent Hill Origins... and I'm going to restart Persona 3 FES...


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been playing Valkyria Chronicles. Awesome, awesome game.


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm currently playing Narutimate Accel 2 ... Again


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas on PS2...first GTA game I have played on the PS2, as I usually play them on PC...like it on PS2, like it better on PC


----------



## Zaphkiel (Nov 2, 2008)

Gears of War
I gotta brush up before Gears 2 comes out~


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Guitar Hero: World Tour (Xbox 360)
*I don't have an Xbox 360 for myself. I just played through my best friend James' a little while a couple of days ago.

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PlayStation 2)
*I am so pissed off that my file got deleted. I only do like 2 missions every time I play because I've done all of them already and I get so bored.

*Pokémon FireRed Version (GameBoy Advance SP)
*I am trying to fill out my National Dex a little bit. I think I currently own 102 Pokémon. I will have that up pretty good by the end of this week, especially if my cousin comes over. I can get some of the final evolutions that need to be traded (Alakazam, Gengar, Golem, etc.).


----------



## Awesome (Nov 2, 2008)

Oblivion: Awesome game

Metal Gear Solid 4: Even better

Assasins Creed: Felt like replaying it


----------



## Platinum (Nov 2, 2008)

Viva Pinata 2

Soon to be playing Gears of War 2 .


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 2, 2008)

Warriors Orochi 2

Dead or Alive 4

DOA FTW


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 3, 2008)

If I would have time to play it would be:

COD:WAW Beta
Team Fortress 2
Fable II

I can't wait for Left 4 Dead though D:


----------



## killinspree42099 (Nov 4, 2008)

fallout3
saints rows 2

can't wait for gears of wars2 & left4dead


----------



## Freija (Nov 4, 2008)

An update is in place I suppose.


MGS 1 and Dead Space.


----------



## batanga (Nov 4, 2008)

*Dead Space*, gonna try *Far Cry 2* later today.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 4, 2008)

Dead Space Trophy huntin'  Only have to beat Impossible Mode once and I'm done


----------



## GsG (Nov 4, 2008)

Call of Duty 4 (PC)


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 4, 2008)

Assassins Creed         .


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 4, 2008)

Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm.


----------



## 2D (Nov 4, 2008)

I found my megadrive the other day while clearing out my room at my parents house. Ive been playing though all the Sonic games today. 

On the PS3 I'm working my way though GTA-IV again.


----------



## Jakashi (Nov 4, 2008)

Games in general. Umm, mainly Romance of the three kingdoms XI, some naruto stuff, Mostly KOEI. Stuff, THEY'RE GREAT!
read this and orgasm Or
 have a little look!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 4, 2008)

Little Big Planet

Mirror's Edge Demo

Sims 2


----------



## Zaphkiel (Nov 4, 2008)

Damnit, I couldn't get Endwars today...

had to settle for playing CoD4. I swear, this games gonna be the death of me...


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 4, 2008)

Resistance 2


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 4, 2008)

resistance 2


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 4, 2008)

Fable 2  .


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive been playing Fatal Frame III, but my progress is so slow cause I only play a little bit and stop cause it freaks me out. I love scary games but hate them at the same time. Iono...


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2008)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm(PS3)

Hopefully LBP soon too.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2008)

GunZ: The Duel (Been playing this a looong time)
Fable 2


----------



## Toxic (Nov 5, 2008)

Naruto: The Broken Bond (Demo)

I probably won't be getting this game. :\/


----------



## Zaphkiel (Nov 5, 2008)

Tom Clancy's Endwars!!!!!
Viva America~!!! (even though we're getting crushed in the territories...)


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 5, 2008)

rock band 2 
guitar hero world tour

(rock band 2 is way better)


----------



## Revan (Nov 6, 2008)

Fable 2 (360)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja STORM (PS3)
Saints Row 2 (360)
World Of Warcraft (PC)


----------



## speedstar (Nov 6, 2008)

Gears of War 2 (I don't have it just yet) but I'm playing it in my head.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 6, 2008)

Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 - PS3
Fable 2 - XBOX 360
Dead Space - PS3
Gears of War 2 - XBOX 360


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 6, 2008)

Gears of War 2 (I will be playing it midnight tonight!) (X360)
Rock Band 2 (My favorite music game ever ) (X360)
FallOut3 ( Great RPG)(X360)


Everquest (I simply cannot quit this game lol) (PC)


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 6, 2008)

I am playing resistance 1 again while I wait for my copy of R2, I am also trying to play Bioshock but this game sucks hard.


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2008)

MvC2 on the DC...it's like a drug. Oh and Fallout on PS3, its good but a little boring sometimes.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 6, 2008)

Final Fantasy IV (DS)


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 6, 2008)

number 1 game for me right now has to be farcry 2. damn the visuals are sick


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2008)

Galactic Civilization II Dark Avatar

Addicting as shit.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Nov 6, 2008)

arghh, I had to switch to the Russian side in Endwars b/c of the sheer amount of people playing as Americans.... couldn't get into many matches  

Not that the Russians are bad or anything, they seem to be winning the online war


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 17, 2008)

Warriors orochi 2
and
Naruto: ultimate ninja STORM


----------



## Zaphkiel (Nov 17, 2008)

Gears of War 2!!! Horde mode is the shit~~


----------



## Tyger (Nov 17, 2008)

currently playing guitar hero world tour and halo 3. i really want gears of war 2 though, but ive heard bad things about it?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 18, 2008)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PlayStation 2):*
Completed! I finally beat it earlier. I dunno what I am gonna move onto now. I am about half done The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess for the Wii. Maybe I'll finish that off.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 18, 2008)

rock band 2, gotta get me the trophies/achievements
and mirrors edge


----------



## martryn (Nov 18, 2008)

Fallout 3 (PS3)
Final Fantasy Tactics (PSP)
Rome: Total War (PC)

I can't get enough of the last two games on that list.  I think they've been present in almost all my posts in this thread.


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 18, 2008)

Naruto CONR 2 (Wii)
COD4 Modern Warfare (360) - I know, WAW is out, not rich -_-


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 18, 2008)

Gear Of War on Hardcore mode.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 19, 2008)

Motorstorm Pacific Rift (PS3)
Command and Conquer Red Alert 3 (PC)
LBP (PS3)

Only when i have the chance though. D:


----------



## Masurao (Nov 19, 2008)

*stares a sig*


----------



## Kage (Nov 19, 2008)

starting up on Gears Of War :WOW


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm working on shaun white snowboarding now, it's pretty dull.

I can't wait for left 4 dead to arrive at my house.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 19, 2008)

Castlevania Judgment (Wii)
Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii)

Judgment isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Hopefully I find some people to fight with.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

left 4 dead (360)


----------



## krescentwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Mirror's Edge.... Faith is yumm


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2008)

Same list as earlier on this page.  I'm close to beating Fallout 3.  Just finishing up a few side quests.  Shouldn't take much longer. 

I'm pseudo stuck on Final Fantasy Tactics.  I have a method of choosing who I take every battle, and the group I randomly chose for the end battle of Chapter 2 just doesn't do enough damage, but I'm too stubborn to take all my best people.


----------



## Koi (Nov 20, 2008)

The World Ends With You, again.   It's still fun, but I'm trying to do all the chapters and get the stars and whatnot, but I'm totally stuck on a Joshua day.  X[  Taboo Minamimoto is fucking kicking my ass.  How the hell am I supposed to beat him on Hard?!


----------



## ZenWins (Nov 20, 2008)

I need a new system .... my psp decided to die on me. 

currently playing [replaying] star ocean the second story. just because. 

Also, when I get bored of that I play the first Sonic on Sega. Sonic is win.


----------



## eD (Nov 20, 2008)

Resistance 2 on PS3.
Awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 20, 2008)

I am playing right now Zelda: Orcarina of Time. (replaying. sheesh I forgot a lot about this game)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm-just got it
I will probably soon play link to the past . . . haven't played that in a while


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 21, 2008)

soul calibur IV


----------



## Kuro (Nov 21, 2008)

Halo 2 (Xbox)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2008)

FallOut 3 (360)_
Gears of War 2 (360)
Rock Band 2 (360) (yes I play this everyday lol)


----------



## stardust (Nov 21, 2008)

_I'm thinking of going back and giving Odin Sphere another go~ I abandoned it in the first twenty minutes or so, and I feel bad looking at it gathering dust on my shelf. _


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2008)

Call of Duty: World @ War - Veteran level.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 22, 2008)

NBA Live 09.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 22, 2008)

- Fallout 3 (PC)
- Dragon Quest IV (DS)
- Fable 2

Can't wait for Persona 4 in December. And I want Tales of Vesperia too, but it has a spring 2009 release in Europe ;_ ;


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Nov 22, 2008)

StarCraft


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 22, 2008)

Star Wars Force Unleashed
Battlefield 2


----------



## S (Nov 22, 2008)

Brave Story: New traveler nice rpg on psp.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2008)

Metal Gear Online EU servers playing on Danchou, hit me up


----------



## Taisaku (Nov 22, 2008)

the sims 2 and kingdom hearts 2


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 22, 2008)

Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 23, 2008)

Mario Kart DS


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 23, 2008)

Gears of War 2 and Halo 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic unleashed, gears 2, left 4 dead.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 25, 2008)

tales of the world: radiant mythology


----------



## Hinata014 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm playing Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World, and my sister and I are attempting to play an hour of Animal Crossing: Wild World a day each, so we can get a fully completed house.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 25, 2008)

Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda Link to the Past(SNES)

Ocarina of Time(N64)

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm(PS3)

Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3)


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Nov 26, 2008)

Dragonball Origins :3


----------



## dragonbattousai (Nov 26, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed

Chrono Trigger DS 

World of Warcrafting the Hell Outta Your Life


----------



## arash (Nov 26, 2008)

call of duty:world at war.the last one was better.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2
Devil May Cry 4 (again)
Metal gear Solid 4 (again)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Nov 26, 2008)

- Mirrors Edge (Working on 1000/1000GS, only a few more speed runs/TT left)
- Halo 3 and DOA 4 (For fun)

Like to start SC: Brood War again too. Hate playing it on my laptop though..


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 26, 2008)

MGS4 
Fallout 3 (360)
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm


----------



## Mr Gold (Nov 26, 2008)

Right now I am playing Disgaea 3, and Monster Rancher 2.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 26, 2008)

PES 2009 (PC)
Gears of War 2/Naruto Broken Bond (360)
Metal Gear Solid 4 (my friend's PS3) 
DBZ Infinite World (PS2)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 26, 2008)

*Star Wars Battlefront 2 (PlayStation 2)
*I never got to play this game for the original Xbox because I sold mine about the time this came out. I did play the first one and I loved it. Anyway, I recently found out that there is a version for PS2 and borrowed it from my friend. It's pretty freakin' sweet. Really fun and overall better than the first. I do hate the Space Battles, though. I hate anything that involves flying in video games.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Nov 26, 2008)

need for speed: most wanted(ps2)
scarface(ps2)

ill be playing need for speed carbon when im done with most wanted


----------



## RodMack (Nov 26, 2008)

*PSP:* Star Ocean: First Departure
*PS3:* WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009, Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm, Super Street Fighter II HD Remix


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 27, 2008)

*Animal Crossing: Wild World* (DS)
*Pokemoniamond Version* (DS)
*Harvest Moon: Cute* (DS)
*Pokemon:FireRed Version* (GBA)....Though I _would_ be playing *Moemon* (GBA - Hack of Firered for emulator) if I could find my files using Recuva.


 I would also be playing *Psychonauts* (PS2) and *Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life Special Edition* (PS2) but I'm staying off the PS2 until I print out how to activate all of Celia's heart events,what Celia likes,what Lumina likes(and her heart events) and how to encourage my daughter to be a rancher/farmer.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 27, 2008)

*Mario Kart Wii*

I've become very rusty at this game, but I expected I would be after not playing it for so long. Japanese players always seem to be the only guys who are a challenge to race.


----------



## Dreavyn (Nov 27, 2008)

*Left 4 Dead*


----------



## 64palms (Nov 27, 2008)

Star Ocean 3.
Almost beat it.


----------



## Empress (Nov 27, 2008)

The world ends with you - DS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 27, 2008)

Beautiful Katamari on XBox 360

A great game but slightly tricky to control, would need more time to get used to it..


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 27, 2008)

Guild Wars


----------



## 64palms (Nov 27, 2008)

64palms said:


> Star Ocean 3.
> Almost beat it.


Beaten.

Onto Grandia III.
Also, it saved my game after winning.
I thought SO 3 came with New Game+, but after winning, and going to load, it didn't give me a single start over option. What the heck did it save, my loss of items? Or can I go from the New Game option and choose it there?


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 27, 2008)

disgaea 3 and narutimate accel 2


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 27, 2008)

Replaying Deus Ex for the fourth (or fifth, can't remember) time.


----------



## Pitou (Nov 28, 2008)

I played the pokemon edition 700 hours
thats really not unrealistic
but now I play Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## Ushae (Nov 28, 2008)

Mass Effect (PC) and Fable 2


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm back to playing Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4.


----------



## Ramortix (Nov 28, 2008)

Im playing The Force Unleashed


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 28, 2008)

nothing until I get a  new 360


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 29, 2008)

GTA4 on my PS3.


----------



## angel for rent (Nov 29, 2008)

Cod5, resistance 2, naruto UNS, and sometimes brawl


----------



## Aeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Currently playing Castlevania: Judgment as well as Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 30, 2008)

Mortal Kombat vs. DC


----------



## Mashiro (Nov 30, 2008)

Metal Gear Online / Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 30, 2008)

Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix*(X360)*
Left 4 Dead*(X360)*
Mobile Suit Gundam vs. Gundam*(PSP)*


----------



## Sindri (Nov 30, 2008)

Persona 3 (PS2) - Stuck on the last boss.
Team Fortress 2 (PC) 
Final Fantasy IV (DS)


----------



## Ziko (Nov 30, 2008)

Street Fighter 2 Turbo HD Remix on the Xbox 360!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2008)

Left 4 Dead (360)
FallOut 3 (360)
Rock Band 2 (360)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Dragonball Z Onslaught (PC)*
DBZ Onslaught is a really cool DBZ MMORPG on BYOND. It's extremely fun and addictive.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 30, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Nov 30, 2008)

Currently on Rock Band 2

My gold expired a few days ago..so no Gears 2 till i get money for a new gold.


----------



## batanga (Dec 1, 2008)

PC
-Call of Duty WAW (single player campaign)
-Fallout 3

360
-Call of Duty 4 (online)
-Gears of War 2 (online and solo)
-GTA 4 (online)


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol the usual Pokemon Ruby/Leaf Green.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 1, 2008)

Super Obama World Game


----------



## Kameil (Dec 1, 2008)

Fallout 3.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 1, 2008)

- Chrono Trigger DS
- Fallout 3
- Fable II

And add Prince of Persia to that list very soon


----------



## Zaphkiel (Dec 1, 2008)

Gears 2
Advance Wars 2   <--so gooood


----------



## stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

_Phoenix Wright; Trials and Tribulations. _


----------



## SilentxReverie (Dec 1, 2008)

Gears 2
Paperboy (OLD SCHOOL) 

and still my all time favorite, Halo 3


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 1, 2008)

Currently playing: Star Ocean 3, Halo 3, and God of war 2


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 1, 2008)

def jam icon (360)
Gears Of War  lol


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 2, 2008)

pure

left4dead


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 2, 2008)

Need For Speed Undercover


----------



## Shorty (Dec 2, 2008)

PES 2009 (PC)
Prince of Persia (x360)


----------



## Suzuka Fujibayashi (Dec 2, 2008)

I am currently playing Chrono Cross and Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Javs (Dec 2, 2008)

At the moment, Pokemon Diamond (DS). Just restarted my poke-addiction recently I'm afraid .


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm currently playing *Grand Theft Auto ~ San Andreas*

All i really do on the game now-days is go round shooting people in the head cause i have nothing better to do. ;p


----------



## Skylit (Dec 2, 2008)

Need for Speed Undercover

No more Heroes


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 2, 2008)

Naruto: ultimate ninja storm.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2008)

Chrono Trigger/Cross
Final Fantasy IX (my fav)


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 2, 2008)

Wild Arms XF and a little bit of Crisis Core.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

Im now playing Bobby Carrot on my phone. xD


----------



## Barry. (Dec 3, 2008)

Resistance 2 (PS3)
The Last Remnant (Xbox 360)
Sonic Unleashed (Xbox 360)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 3, 2008)

Playing 2 consoles at once? And two games on one? Wow, never seen hat before. I'm currently playing Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. (PS2)


----------



## Kamina (Dec 3, 2008)

Nothing, 360 broke.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 3, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Nothing, 360 broke.



Aww, RROD?

Currently playing... Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 3, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> Aww, RROD?
> 
> Currently playing... Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games.



Yep, second time..


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 3, 2008)

Guilty Gear XX Accent Core: PS2/Arcade
BlazBlue: Arcade
Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix: PS3
Rock band 2 : PS3


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 3, 2008)

currently I am not really playing anything. though I still an occasional game of LBP and COD4


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 3, 2008)

360: Left 4 Dead
PS2: RE: CoM


----------



## Barry. (Dec 4, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> Playing 2 consoles at once? And two games on one? Wow, never seen hat before. I'm currently playing Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban. (PS2)



Then you haven't met serious gamers


----------



## Koi (Dec 4, 2008)

Prince of Persia.  It's so fucking pretty, and I'm loving it so far.  And I've only been playing for like an hour and I'm already shipping PrincexElika hard. :3  Really fun stuff, though.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 4, 2008)

Metal Gear Online MEME (PS3)
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm(PS3)
Macross Ace Frontier(PSP)
LittleBigPlanet(PS3)
Gundam vs. Gundam(PSP)


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Dec 4, 2008)

Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm playing SSX 3. Its solid now im at the end of the game.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm currently playing Tales Of The Abyss now.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 5, 2008)

Prince of Persia


----------



## Athrum (Dec 5, 2008)

Resistance 2 and Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban (PS2)


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 5, 2008)

*Valkyrie Profie 2: Silmeria*
I shed a tear of joy when I saw the Opening, it was so beautiful


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 5, 2008)

Capcom Vs Snk 2 (PS2)

Hyper Street Fighter II(PS2)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2 w/ customized music(PS2)

Naruto:Narutimate Accel 2 (PS2) Have to keep my 3rd place title ontop from the last tourney in the summer,Rockman


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 5, 2008)

Harvest Moon Rune Factory 2 (DS)
and some 
Harvest Moon Tree of Tranquility  (wii)


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 5, 2008)

Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! EX3


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 5, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! EX3



that sounds fun :3  what eps does it take place during (all naruto games tend to be based off of the eps from the show)


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 6, 2008)

Katsuragi said:


> Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! EX3



Lol.

I was playing all last week,but its boring.
Hidan's real time special is awesome though.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 6, 2008)

Killzone (PS2)


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 6, 2008)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Nintendo 64)

Classic


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 8, 2008)

Willy Wonka said:


> that sounds fun :3  what eps does it take place during (all naruto games tend to be based off of the eps from the show)



it has a filler story. 
IIRC: except a few parts of it is based on the Hidan and Kakuzu fight from the anime.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2008)

Resistance 2
Chrono Trigger DS


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 8, 2008)

Metal Gear Solid 4(i havent beaten it yet )
CoD4 Online
Super Metroid... again


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 8, 2008)

Chrono Trigger (DS)
Chrono Cross (PS1) 
Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii) 

Chrono fever anyone.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2008)

Prince of Persia *360* almost done.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 8, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas (PS2)


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Super Castlevania IV


----------



## Immortal Flame (Dec 8, 2008)

Resistance 2

Smackdown vs. Raw 2009

Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Akiana (Dec 9, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk.

..And that's it.
For now.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 9, 2008)

Wii Sports. :S


----------



## Kakuzu (Dec 10, 2008)

Mass Effect.

The game is truly epic.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2008)

Smackdown vs. Raw 2007


----------



## MueTai (Dec 10, 2008)

I've recently gotten back in CS 1.6 for some reason.


----------



## Munken (Dec 10, 2008)

Left 4 Dead and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 10, 2008)

- Prince of Persia (PC) (Tried it out, don't like it, way too repetitive for me, and not in a good way)

- Persona 4 ()


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 10, 2008)

Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 10, 2008)

Only playing Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online these days.


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 10, 2008)

Warriors Orochi 2


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm playing

*Harvest Moonute*
*Animal Crossing: Wild World*

....Really,that's all.
I'm hardly even playing WW,I play every 2-3 days.

I love HM


----------



## PradaBrada (Dec 11, 2008)

Prince Of Persia
Ninja Gaiden II


----------



## RodMack (Dec 12, 2008)

*PS3:*
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm
Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix

*PSP:*
Star Ocean: First Departure


----------



## Shorty (Dec 12, 2008)

SmackDown vs Raw 2009 (PS2)


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

_Kingdom Hearts (PS 2)
Bully Edit (PS 2)
Dreamfall: The longest Journey (PC)
Kirby's Dreamland (GB)
Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria (PS 2)_

Yeah, I've been playing a lot of Games lately. I was very positivly surprised by VP 2, because it's a really well-made and beautifully designed RPG. Bully is also an awesome game, probably because it reminds me of GTA so much but still it's an innovative and original game. Dreamfall is a little disappointing because the controlls are mildly irresponsive, but the english dub is amazing. The worst of the bunch is, sadly, KD, because it's just so...boring! I should have gotten myself Super Mario Bros. instead...


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Chronicle, Mass Effect, Chrono Trigger DS, FFIV DS, The World Ends With You, FFXII (5th playthrough), FFTA2, Disgaea DS.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 12, 2008)

Valkyria Chronicles(PS3)
Sonic Unleashed(PS3)


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2008)

resistance 2


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 12, 2008)

Army of Two, with my little cousin.


----------



## wiplok (Dec 12, 2008)

left 4 dead (PC)


----------



## Awesome (Dec 13, 2008)

Assassin's Creed (PS3)
Oblivion (PS3)


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 13, 2008)

Superman Shadow of Apokolips


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm currently...

pokemon d-ds
disgaea-ds
ssb wlii
ninja daiden dragon-ds
naruto path of the ninja 2-ds
the world ends with you-ds
and metroid prime hunters  ds

lol


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 15, 2008)

pokemon diamond and Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Dec 15, 2008)

Prince of Persia and World of Warcraft.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 15, 2008)

Audiosurf (PC)
Tales of Symphonia (GC)


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 15, 2008)

Chrono Trigger and Rechain of Memories


----------



## Awesome (Dec 20, 2008)

Still Oblivion GOTY (PS3)


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Dec 20, 2008)

Started playing Ninja Gaiden 2 a couple days ago for my third run of the game.. Still just as fun.
Looking forward to CoD:4 too, though I don't have it yet :/


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 20, 2008)

Persona  4


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am debating between Warcraft 2 and Blood right now...Blood would make such an awesome remake...come on Monolith, you know you want to do it.


----------



## TheProdigy200 (Dec 20, 2008)

The last game I played was Dead or Alive 4 on my 360.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Call of Duty 3 (Wii)
*In my personal opinion, it's harder for the Wii than it is for the Xbox 360. It's extremely fun, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2008)

Persona 4 bitches.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 21, 2008)

DBZ Infinite World and some Brawl...


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 21, 2008)

Done with Persona 4 ^^
playing Fate Unlimited Codes ^^ hell yeah


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 21, 2008)

I started to play The World Ends with You, seems kinda interesting. I just gotta quit being lazy and finish it.


----------



## BlueFox! (Dec 21, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7 Part 1,playing it on my PSP,loving it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts RE: chain of memories.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm still working on Final Fantasy Tactics A2. it's gonna take awhile


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 21, 2008)

The World Ends With You


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 22, 2008)

doom3
prey


----------



## Zaru (Dec 22, 2008)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition (PC)
Race Driver Grid (360)


----------



## Awesome (Dec 22, 2008)

Need i say it again - Oblivion GOTY


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 22, 2008)

marathon infinity


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 22, 2008)

Naruto: ultimate ninja storm.


----------



## Tachi67 (Dec 22, 2008)

NCAA Football 09 (360)
CoD: WAW (360)


----------



## MueTai (Dec 22, 2008)

Just beat Okami for Wii


----------



## Akiana (Dec 23, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2008)

Been playing FFVI for the GBA remake.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Dec 23, 2008)

Persona 4 =3


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 24, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.
Damn this game rocks.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 24, 2008)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 24, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Just beat Okami for Wii



great game.

I'm playing dark cloud 2, and gun right now.  I urge people to go play gun, it's awesome.  I hope they come out with a sequel.  I'm gonna rent red dead revolver too.


----------



## narutokungames (Dec 24, 2008)

Im playing spider solitare


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 24, 2008)

Naruto: Broken Bond for the xbox360


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 24, 2008)

Call of Duty World At War(360)


----------



## JojoStar (Dec 24, 2008)

ff8 for ps1


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 24, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Just beat Okami for Wii



Meh, Wii version sucks ass. PS2 version is where I go.
__

I am currently playing Bleach: Versus Crusade. ;


----------



## Anavrin224 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been plowing my way through the 4 scenarios in Left 4 Dead on The 360.  I wish Valve had worked an actual story into the game though.


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 24, 2008)

Final Fantasy Dissidia (PSP)
Valkyria Chronicles (PS3) Took a break.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2008)

Rock band 2 ( I will always be playing this game lol)
Gears of war 2 (getting multi player acheivments)
Fallout 3 (amazing WRPG)
GTA 4 (multi player and some single player)



Soon I will be going back to Mass effect and a bunch of RPG's to beat on the DS.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 24, 2008)

Little Big Planet <33​


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 25, 2008)

*Wii Music (Wii)
*My sister got this for Christmas. It's actually pretty fun. All of the different songs, instruments, musical styles, etc. It's creative.

*Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii)
*Although it doesn't use Acres like the first game did (I find it easier to know where the hell you're at with the Acres over the free roam) it looks promising. I can only hope to put in half of the hours I have on the original for GameCube.


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2008)

PER SO NA 4


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2008)

ToH *DS*
FF Dissidia *PSP*

and my usual Snk fighting games


----------



## Tyger (Dec 26, 2008)

Right now I'm playing Sonic Unleashed. The camera angles on it are very upsetting.


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 26, 2008)

Mirrors edge
mortal kombat
the force unleashed


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 26, 2008)

Prince of Persia and Fallout 3 for PS3.


----------



## SP (Dec 26, 2008)

Right now I'm addicted to Donkey Kong Land for the Gameboy. I've only ever managed to clock it once though, because the bastard game erases itself almost every time I switch it off.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 26, 2008)

I still hadn't played my new games yet (Dead Space, Prince Of Perisa, Ninja Garden 2) and Jan sales always were great and cheap.

So I played Gear Of War 2 just now and it's great game.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 27, 2008)

Advance Wars: Days Of Ruin


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 27, 2008)

Super Mario RPG
Sonic Unleashed
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Naruto Ninja Storm

Yea I'm going to be busy this week


----------



## Wing-Zero (Dec 27, 2008)

Just got Soul Calibur 4 from gamefly, I know I'm a little late in playing it, but that is what I'll be doing for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Mori (Dec 28, 2008)

_Rock Band_. Very enjoyable once you get used to the control functions and instruments, although they could have added more selections on songs/bands.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 28, 2008)

Rock Band, Mercenaries 2, And The World Ends With You


----------



## Nekomena (Dec 28, 2008)

Soul calibur 4.


----------



## Katsuragi (Dec 28, 2008)

Right now I'm playing Tales Of Symphonia: Dawn Of The New World.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 28, 2008)

Onimusha 2.


----------



## Shorty (Dec 29, 2008)

The usual:

FIFA 09 (xbox 360)
NBA2k9 (xbox 360)


Started playing Dead Space last night


----------



## Agitation (Dec 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy X for the 2nd time.

I played it a few years ago for the first time actually but it was my first FF game and I didn't have a clue as to what I was really supposed to be doing, so in the end I had really messed up character developments and I could never really beat Jecht thanks to that but this time things are great. ^^


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 29, 2008)

Left 4 Dead, Mirror's Edge, Prince of Persia, and Naruto: The Broken Bond. And soon Dead Space.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Dec 29, 2008)

Soul cailbur 4
call of duty world of war
madden 09
prince of persia 
bad company
thats what i am playing


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Dec 29, 2008)

I got the MGS: Essential Collection so I've been playing those
I'm just beat number 2, so I'll be on number 3 once I get around to starting it
and then MGS4.

But I still have LBP to play, along with Resistance:FoM (didnt want R2 if I hadn't beaten the prequel), GTA4, and Bioshock.
And RB2 when friends are over


----------



## Insomnia5623 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gears of War 2, Guitar Hero 3, and Soul Calibur 4


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 29, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed (PS 2)


----------



## Y (dupe) (Dec 29, 2008)

rumble fighter and gunbound revolution


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 30, 2008)

Just completed Gear Of Wars 2 today (Awesome action-packed game)

Time to play Dead Space.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 30, 2008)

Final Fantasy 20th Anniversary Edition. (PSP)


----------



## Akiana (Dec 31, 2008)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia,
Animal Crossing: City Folk,
and Rock Band 2.


----------



## speedstar (Dec 31, 2008)

I just got Army of Two... really nice graphics... the water is beautiful... let me tell you.. my only gripe is the melee button = hit or miss.. other than that the gameplay is cool... not as repetetive as others have said but, hey w.e.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 31, 2008)

POP :WOW pek


----------



## faithless (Dec 31, 2008)

Lineage II (Interlude, Gracia P2)
Assassin's Creed
Silkroad


all PC


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 31, 2008)

Oblivion
Half-Life 2
LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Skylit (Dec 31, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> POP :WOW pek





Yuusuke said:


> Assassin's Creed


----------



## Teraldriel (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm playing Guitar Hero : World Tour for the moment .
Just guitar though , but it's to cool


----------



## farcityrid (Dec 31, 2008)

Fable 2
Eternal Sonata


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 31, 2008)

currently playing COD4 (this game keeps on getting better over time) superstar dust (very addictive) resistance 2 (fun) littlebigplanet (fun)


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 31, 2008)

Soul Calibur IV


----------



## handofjustice (Dec 31, 2008)

Mirrors edge, and boy oh boy do I hate this game trully what a disaster.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 31, 2008)

I am playing god of war right now.  Though I have played it before but it is still good for replay.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm playing many games now. Got three PS2 games for Christmas: I am playing two out of three so far( Third game is Jak and Daxter 3):

Star Wars Revenge Of the Sith
Jak  & Daxter 2
and Sonic Unleashed(PS2)(Fun!)  which I bought with some of my christmas money yesterday.
I'm gonna be quite busy on them for a couple of months.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 1, 2009)

Been playing straight Call of Duty 4 for the past couple days..
Planning on continuing my run on Ninja Gaiden 2 soon.



handofjustice said:


> Mirrors edge, and boy oh boy do I hate this game trully what a disaster.


----------



## handofjustice (Jan 1, 2009)

Housen said:


> Been playing straight Call of Duty 4 for the past couple days..
> Planning on continuing my run on Ninja Gaiden 2 soon.



 Ok great stuff.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 1, 2009)

Guitar Hero: World Tour (Wii)
Pokemon Pearl (DS) 
Jak 3 (PS2)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 1, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Persona 4 ♥


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Jan 1, 2009)

Guitar Hero


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 1, 2009)

I am playing Persona 4


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

Dead Space.

Great game, certainly worth your money, for sure..


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jan 1, 2009)

Moonshine said:


> I am playing Persona 4



I'm thinking about buying it, too.
Is it any good? (I played P3, it's amazing )

*Sonic Adventures 2: Battle (Gamecube)*
I just love this game, even though I mostly hang in the Chao Gardens 
It's one of my first games on my beloved Gamecube, and I l-l-l-love it to death.
The Levels have an awesome design, the character models are great too, the plot is interesting and the controlls are responisve


----------



## cumguzzler (Jan 1, 2009)

Call of Duty World at War.


----------



## Shibo (Jan 1, 2009)

Crisis Core~


----------



## Nekomena (Jan 1, 2009)

Naruto: ultimate ninja storm.. again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 1, 2009)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> I'm thinking about buying it, too.
> Is it any good? (I played P3, it's amazing )


It is, just takes a while to get into.

Well, obviously I'm playing Persona 4.


----------



## Levantine (Jan 1, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles for the second time. Amazing game, one of the best games I have played in recent years. Characters are very likable, graphics are pretty and the battle system is godly. Voice acting is also great, especially the Japanese voices. I don't even want to fight Maximilian when the guy is voiced by Jun Fukuyama.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 1, 2009)

uv been playing devil may cry 4. Its fairly good


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been putting Fallout 3 to work. Im liking it so far


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jan 2, 2009)

*Prince of Persia
Left 4 Dead
Call of Duty: World at War*


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

Replay : Star Ocean III


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 2, 2009)

Bioshock
World of Goo
Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 2, 2009)

FFVII Crisis Core, I'm liking it so far...


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 2, 2009)

I got X-box live a couple of days ago, so Spliner Cell D.A, online.


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Jan 2, 2009)

*smashes own face into ps3* Naruto Ultimate ninja storm.... Ps3
Naruto The Broken Bond 360
Naruto ninja revolution wii


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 2, 2009)

Chrono Trigger for DS.  So far so good.  =D


----------



## Dave (Jan 3, 2009)

persona 3    fes


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 3, 2009)

Advanced wars days of ruin


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jan 3, 2009)

Devil may cry 4 (360) love it!
Tomb Raider underworld. (360) Havnt got too far yet.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 4, 2009)

Persona 4
Devil May Cry 4
Halo 3


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of The New World
Final Fantasy IX ( my fav one for the 22nd time)
Chrono Trigger (DS)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii)
*I made the first payment on my house earlier today. Now I am saving up to 200,000 Bells to donate to the town so I can have another bridge built.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 4, 2009)

Crysis Warhead for PC


----------



## schon (Jan 4, 2009)

Just finished Fallout 3, and am now in the process of power leveling my Disgaea 3 team to unimaginably awesome levels.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Replayan Shadow OF The Colossus.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 6, 2009)

Portal

The cake is a lie


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 7, 2009)

Valkyria Chronicles(PS3)  ~ Still. heh
Jump Ultimate Stars(DS) thought I'd give it another go, though I'm quite rusty.


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm currently whiling away time, waiting for the release of a few decent games for the PS3 by playing through FFVII, FFVIII and FFVI again, as well as Zone of the Enders: 2nd Runner. Kinda hard to juggle them all though...


----------



## Shorty (Jan 8, 2009)

Prince of Persia
Dead Space
Web of Shadows
Gears of War 2
Smack vs Raw 2009
FIFA 09
NBA2K9

lol, too many games...


----------



## Munken (Jan 8, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 8, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia
Dead Space
Fallout 3


----------



## Ayana (Jan 8, 2009)

Audiosurf
World of Goo
Psychonauts


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jan 8, 2009)

I so need a Wii.

Anyway:
_Animal Crossing:Wild World_
_Pokemoniamond Version_
_Pokemon:Firered Version_ My Moemon emulator deleted when I System Recoveried my computer,so I'm playing Firered..My Moemon ;__;

I was playing _Pokemon:Emerald_ yesterday,but I stopped.
I also was playing _Harvest Moonute_ up until 2 weeks ago,but I don't play that so much anymore.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2009)

Civilizations: Revolution!  So much fun!   Even if I suck at it, hah.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2009)

1.Final fantasy 7: Dirge of Cerberus.

2.Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of memories

3.Final fantasy 7: Crisis Core.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 9, 2009)

Playing Fallout 3 at the moment... good game but tends to become a tad repetitive.


----------



## raininggemini (Jan 9, 2009)

God of War 2


----------



## Nekomena (Jan 10, 2009)

Warriors orochi 2


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2009)

Persona 4 *Fucking STILL*


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 10, 2009)

Am I the only broke ass together with mtf still playing his ps2..
Fate Unlimited Code
Pro Evolution Soccer 2007

Consolized MVS:
Kof '97/99
Garou MOTW
Real Bout Fatal Fury 2


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2009)

Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe

On my brother's 360 though...


----------



## crabman (Jan 10, 2009)

Persona 3: Fes

This game! It is so long!!!


----------



## eD (Jan 10, 2009)

Resistance 2 and GTA4... I accidetaly deleted the completed save file. -_-


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2, Knights of The Old Republic, and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 11, 2009)

FIFA 09,

I love football games.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 11, 2009)

Winning Eleven 7. I feel training mode is stupid.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 11, 2009)

Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Katsuragi (Jan 11, 2009)

Recently i've been playing Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2009)

Final Fantasy 6


----------



## CraftyOrchid (Jan 12, 2009)

Left 4 Dead !!


----------



## Zaphkiel (Jan 13, 2009)

Perfect World


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Final Fantasy 1 & 2 Dawn of Souls.

Ps2 broke, can't get my KH fix.


----------



## Bushin (Jan 14, 2009)

CraftyOrchid said:


> Left 4 Dead !!



Might give this a try next or maybe the new Armored Core... choices...


----------



## Trunkten (Jan 14, 2009)

Just booted up FFXII to try and finally finish it off, only to get my arse handed to me by the first group of enemies I came across. Need some serious levelling, 61 hours of playtime and my party members are only levels 43-44.

Might just go back to DMC4 instead.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 14, 2009)

on DMC4 now. on the PC this time because the 360 control pad pissed me off with Dante


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2009)

Vergil said:


> on DMC4 now. on the PC this time because the 360 control pad pissed me off with Dante



Glad I got it for Ps3.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 14, 2009)

Only time I ever considered getting a ps3, that and little big planet


----------



## Akira (Jan 14, 2009)

Fallout 3.

Beat the main quest, doing some extra missions now.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 15, 2009)

am playing  Chrono Trigger  and ff3 on ds!..


----------



## Bill (Jan 16, 2009)

World of Warcraft, started playing when last years Lunar Festival was in full swing!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 16, 2009)

Call of Duty 4 mostly


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 17, 2009)

Sonic Adventure.....It isn't as good as I remember it being when I was a kid =/


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Fallout 3 mainly. Borrowing it so I'm trying to milk it for all it's got before I give it back.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 17, 2009)

RSonic fuck yeah.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Legaia 2, and soon Jade Empire.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 17, 2009)

Still Persona 4. The reviews were right. The last stretch of the game _is_ a bitter disappointment.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

^ I'm still waiting for it, silly Europe.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 17, 2009)

It's worth the purchase for the rest of the game. But the last stretch makes me sad.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 17, 2009)

Haven't even tried P3 FES yet, Europe sucks.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm playing Dead Space on my triple and at the moment I'm playing gears of war 2 for the Xbox. I'm trying to break top 200 rank in King of the hill. At 150 ..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Devil May Cry 4

 Megaman X Command Mission


----------



## Slacker (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm playing Fable 2.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Phantasy Star Online :Blue Burst, gained like 6 levels today, mags at level 126


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Phantasy Star Online :Blue Burst, gained like 6 levels today, mags at level 126



Isn't that a private server? Must of been a pain the ass to set up for it. 

What is your highest level.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jan 18, 2009)

Far Cry 2, CoD: World at War multiplayer and Dead Space.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Isn't that a private server? Must of been a pain the ass to set up for it.
> 
> What is your highest level.


Its easy, dload the client and run, they actually fixed online.exe to just connect out the box. 

I had 4 level 200's, reset again, highest level is now 36 lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Its easy, dload the client and run, they actually fixed online.exe to just connect out the box.
> 
> I had 4 level 200's, reset again, highest level is now 36 lol



Wait are you playing it on gamecube or computer?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2009)

I have it on dreamcast and computer, the computer version is more populated though, so i play that, and less to no haxorz lol


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 18, 2009)

No More Heroes (Wii)
Super Smash Brothers Brawl (Wii)
New Super Mario Brothers (DS)

Having fun with my killing spree as Travis Touchdown.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 18, 2009)

Persona3 - I can't quite get into it at the moment.

Initial D Extreme Stage - Used to hate this game but I'm slowly starting to like it. :/


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid Portable ops(psp) - the game is good but the camera is kind of annoying!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2009)

Final Fantasy Crisis Core (PSP)
Monster hunter 2 Freedom (PSP)
Phoenix Write DS (the 3rd one )(DS)
Advance Wars DS Days Of Ruin (DS)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Ikaruga
DonPachi
Giga Wing
Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dead Space and Prince of Persia.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Jan 19, 2009)

Xenosaga Episode II


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Ninja gaiden 2
Warhammer battle march
Mirror's edge


----------



## schon (Jan 19, 2009)

Fallout 3, Disgaea 3, and apparently not Billy vs. Snakeman


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 19, 2009)

Fifa 09 -- GTA IV


----------



## Mori (Jan 20, 2009)

Rock Band 2.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just started playing Need for Speed Undercover for PS3 yesterday. Just got my PS3 yesterday too


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Wii Sports (Wii)
I've finally got Pro in everything except boxing. Boxing sucks. I win the match and I lose Skill Points. What the fuck?
*


----------



## Koi (Jan 20, 2009)

Viva Pinata!   I forgot how fun this game is.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

The recent Shadow Hearts (1) talk made me nostalgic, started a new game last night.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Warhammer battle march


What system is that for? PC?

Tell me how it is.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 20, 2009)

_Halo 3_

I've been playing this one [online] consistently for about four months, though I'm tempted to purchase _Mass Effect_ or _Bioshock_.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 20, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> _Halo 3_
> 
> I've been playing this one [online] consistently for about four months, though I'm tempted to purchase _Mass Effect_ or _Bioshock_.



Only get Mass Effect if your a fan of action rpgs/shooters, I liked it though.


----------



## Uchiha Sasuke (Jan 20, 2009)

FF7 Crisis core.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

I hated Mass Effect. Bores the crap out of me.

Just borrowed the first two discs of Legend of Dragoon. Hope to be impressed.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I hated Mass Effect. Bores the crap out of me.
> 
> Just borrowed the first two discs of Legend of Dragoon. Hope to be impressed.



ME kinda bored me too, but the game was generally very well done.

LoD is awesome, not sure how well it has aged though.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 20, 2009)

I am Currently replaying some Castleanias

Symphony of the Night, aswell as Portrait of Ruin.
I will start Dawn of Sorrow again soon.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> LoD is awesome, not sure how well it has aged though.



First scene where Dart is running from the dragon kicks ass. I have high hopes for the rest of the game.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think you'll be disappointed.

*needs to get a new copy of that game*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 20, 2009)

assassin's creed


----------



## Endzeit (Jan 20, 2009)

Fallout 3 
Guitar hero world tour


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 20, 2009)

Just recently I was talked into playing Resident Evil 4 again, so there.


----------



## Eki (Jan 20, 2009)

GoW2
SoulCalibur4
CoD:world at war


----------



## Boromir (Jan 22, 2009)

Tales of Symphonia.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 22, 2009)

Oblivion 

I mod mine.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm playing Call Of Duty:  World at War, mostly now.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jan 23, 2009)

Been playing Mirrors Edge mostly. Want the DLC to come out though..
Planning on trying some MK vs. DCU very soon too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2009)

Champions of Norrath: Return to Arms on the PS2


----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Currently? 

Dungeons and Dragons Online
Mass Effect for the PC
Lots of Halo 3 online
Freecell, as always
and Rome: Total War on my third faction on Very Hard/Very Hard in my quest to beat all factions on this difficulty.


----------



## Gilder (Jan 23, 2009)

DS - Caslevania OoE, Metal Slug 7
360 - Skate, Dark Messiah


----------



## Starrk (Jan 23, 2009)

Pokemon: Diamond


----------



## Gilder (Jan 23, 2009)

DS - Castlevania OoE, Metal Slug 7


----------



## Lyenyo (Jan 23, 2009)

Zelda - Twilight Princess


----------



## Chibibaki (Jan 23, 2009)

Persona 4. And loving every minute of it.


----------



## Even (Jan 24, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto IV on the PS3


----------



## krescentwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Soul Calibur 4
Mirror's Edge

played and FINALLY beat Star Ocean 3... i swear ive restarted that game 100 times and never made it to the end before losing interest


----------



## Sanada (Jan 24, 2009)

Call of Duty mostly.

But I still like the odd runaround in Fallout and Oblivion


----------



## Awesome (Jan 25, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories. Got it today


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Eustass (Jan 25, 2009)

Gears Of War 2 and Call of duty World at war


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 25, 2009)

Lost Odyssey
Prince of Persia
Condemned 2

Castle Crashers for multiplayer


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2009)

Fallout 3.

Game grinds my gears.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto IV*

It's making me attempt to get the trophies


----------



## Akiana (Jan 27, 2009)

Still playing The World Ends With You.
Trying to get 100% on everything.
A bit of Rock Band 2.
Eternal Sonata whenever I'm bored or the above.
And a bit of Chrono Trigger and Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia.


----------



## martryn (Jan 27, 2009)

I just finished Mass Effect for PC, though I'm gonna, of course, run through it a few more times.  

Still not done with Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, yet.  Haven't played it in a while, now, though. 

Rome: Total War, of course. 

Lots of Freecell. 

And every now and then Halo 3 online. 

Oh, and Dungeons and Dragons Online.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jan 27, 2009)

NBA Live 09.


----------



## Lesdelor (Jan 27, 2009)

Call of Duty : World at War


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2009)

*fable: the lost chapters*
playthrough number 5


----------



## Dave (Jan 27, 2009)

mother        3


----------



## Awesome (Jan 28, 2009)

Still Kingdom Hearts Re: CoM

Playing Riku mode now, its better than sora mode


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 28, 2009)

Lunia
10char


----------



## speedstar (Jan 29, 2009)

Well it's not videogames but I'm playing some addictinggames.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 29, 2009)

Replaying these games Suikoden V, Radiata Stories and FFX-2, I'm bored...(can't decide which new next gen console that I wanna get >_<)

A new game I missed playing on the PS2 is Rogue Galaxy  So far I'm liking this game.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 20, 2009)

Sonic Unleashed (PS2)

I needed some game to tie me over while I sent my Wii in for repairs...


----------



## Peter Griffin (Feb 21, 2009)

Aeon nice sig and avy set.

Lately I have been playing CallofDuty.


----------



## S (Feb 21, 2009)

Persona 4 for Ps2


----------



## ctizz36 (Feb 22, 2009)

Animal Crossing: City Folk is consuming most of my playing time as of right now


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (Wii)
*I've been working on getting 5 stars on songs I couldn't previously get 5 starts on (all on Expert difficulty). I've done about 6 or 7 that I couldn't do before. Pretty proud of myself. I'm improving.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for Resident Evil 5, though until then I've been going through my arsenal of classic games, lately it's been MGS2 and Shenmue 2 for me.


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Feb 22, 2009)

Final Fantasy IV (DS)


----------



## Brorochimaru (Feb 22, 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2


----------



## Din (Feb 22, 2009)

Tales of Destiny PSX mostly

and picked up my old Golden Sun (GBA) copy, remembered at how stuck I was, then put it back down.
.....


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 22, 2009)

Castlevania Symphony of the Night through Dracula X Chronicles on the PSP.

I like the old voice overs better.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 22, 2009)

I recently picked up the new Prince of Persia game, pretty fun.


----------



## On and On (Feb 22, 2009)

Right now, Street Fighter IV.

I can't say I'm impressed.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 10, 2009)

Suikoden. The original.

My friend found it on the Play Station network. I've played II-V, but I've waited _years_ for the opportunity to play _this_ one...


----------



## Trunkten (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm currently juggling my time between Disgaea 3 and Street Fighter IV, and loving them both. If I could only sort out my connection problems on SF, I'd probably stop leaving my house altogether.


----------



## Shorty (Mar 10, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 and Street Fighter IV

Thats all i've been playing for the past 5-6 days.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 10, 2009)

^ Shit, RE5 is out? I'm playing a Leap Frog game... with my lil bro.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 10, 2009)

currently playing street fighter 4 and resistance 2, but I probably will return to playing COD4 since I haven't gotten the 10th prestige yet


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 10, 2009)

Shoorty said:


> Resident Evil 5 and Street Fighter IV
> 
> Thats all i've been playing for the past 5-6 days.



I thought resident evil 5 does not come out until the friday 13th (no pun intended) of this month?


----------



## Shorty (Mar 10, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> I thought resident evil 5 does not come out until the friday 13th (no pun intended) of this month?



There are other ways :


----------



## competitionbros (Mar 10, 2009)

Resident Evil 5

Star Ocean 4

Street Fighter IV


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2009)

*Street Fighter IV

Starcraft*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2009)

The Syphon Filter series for the PlayStation


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 10, 2009)

Dragon Quest: Cursed King PS2

God, I finally beat that asshole Dhoulmagus. Still got some way to go before I compete it so I can start a new game of Ninja Garden 2.

By the way, I really hate alchemisty mode. It keep spitting out and failed to create some new items.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2009)

seeing as how I'm broke as hell, the current games I have remote interest in are Brawl, SC4 & Madden 07


----------



## Captain Snow (Mar 10, 2009)

Castlevania Order of Ecclesia and Halo Wars.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2009)

One Piece Unlimited Adventure


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 11, 2009)

Resident Evil 4. I've been playing this game for 5 days.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2009)

Street Fighter IV, Killzone 2 and Noby Noby Boy.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 11, 2009)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I accidently deleted my motherfucking save point from Dragon Quest Cursed King game!! 

It took me fucking while to level up and I end up clicking "Yeah" when I thought it says *"Continue Your Adventure?" *when it was actually *"Delete an fucking adventure log?"*

Oh fuck, I feel physically sick....

Shit, guess I have to drop this game for while and start on Ninja Garden 2 now.

What a fucking dumb bastard I am!


----------



## Higawa (Mar 11, 2009)

Devil may Cry 4 on PC!


----------



## PandaOfTheBamboo (Mar 11, 2009)

Street Fighter 4 all day all night


----------



## speedstar (Mar 11, 2009)

Madworld... veddy nice ahahah


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 11, 2009)

I can't stop playing Pokémon Pearl on my DS or Final Fantasy IV, also on the DS.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 12, 2009)

Dawn of War II is the most unstable piece of shit I have ever encountered. And I played City of Heroes at launch.


----------



## Tyger (Mar 12, 2009)

Need for speed undercover


----------



## Slips (Mar 12, 2009)

Hawx and Halo wars with a bit of fallout 3 thrown in every other day or so


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 16, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden 2

Argh! What a wanker! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A final boss re-awaked from Ryu cunt's blood. (Why couldn't he just wipe out a little blood from his hand?? ) and kept pwning me 20-30 times!!


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 17, 2009)

Been playing KILLZONE 2 for over a week now. That'll soon change to RE5 in a few days though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 17, 2009)

GTA IV, rapes San Andreas in so many ways


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm currently playing Halo Wars on my Xbox 360.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 17, 2009)

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## martryn (Mar 17, 2009)

Rome:Total War
Shining Force II
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn

Fuck your new games.  Some of us still enjoy some of the classics.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii (Wii) 
Guitar Hero: World Tour (Wii)

Wasting time till I can get Madworld and some other games.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm mainly playing Resident Evil V as well as Battlefield: Bad Company, Street Fighter IV & a little Orange Box.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 18, 2009)

Fallout3 for the 360.

Street fighter for PS3.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Mar 19, 2009)

I _was_ playing Pokemon Red,but my GBA was taken away.

I just got a 64,so I've been playing Pokemon Snap.


----------



## speedstar (Mar 19, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars *thumbs up*


----------



## Harley (Mar 19, 2009)

Final Fantasy XI


----------



## Ayana (Mar 20, 2009)

Snake Rattle n Roll


----------



## Hentai (Mar 20, 2009)

Demon's Souls


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 20, 2009)

Dino Crisis
Shadow of the Colossus
Resident evil 5


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 20, 2009)

Street fighter 4 And random Ds games


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got RB2 for my B-Day and lovin it, so that's cirrently gonna be holding my attetion for a while. If anyone would care for a jammin' session, feel free to add me.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 21, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7: Crisis Core


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 22, 2009)

Resident evil 5


----------



## 木ノ葉の黄色い閃光 (Mar 22, 2009)

Dynasty Warriors 5.


----------



## Even (Mar 22, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 22, 2009)

Nothing: The Game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 22, 2009)

Prince Of Persia XBox 360.

Whatever you completed Ninja Gaiden 2, do not play Prince Of Persia as next game cos it took me while to realise that you CAN'T roll out and dodge some enemy attack like we did in Ninja Gaiden series!

Not too bad but not better then Prince Of Persia: Sand of Time..


----------



## Kagawa (Mar 22, 2009)

KillZone 2 Baby!


----------



## Kairi (Mar 22, 2009)

1. Pokemon Platinum
2. Cooking Mama


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2009)

Dead Space.


----------



## Agitation (Mar 22, 2009)

CRYSIS--

I'm running it at 60fps on Medium settings, which I think still looks beautiful.

Under heavy stress it comes down to around 50 fps, which is good enough.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 22, 2009)

guitar hero and rock band, vasoline is hard on medium. T_T


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 22, 2009)

Resident Evil 5
Killzone 2
Street Fighter IV


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 22, 2009)

Naruto: CoNR2
Deadly Creatures
Dead Rising: Chop 'til you drop
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn


----------



## Fraust (Mar 22, 2009)

Killzone 2 (when friends are on)
The Last Remnant for achievements.
Gears of War 2 when it updates Tuesday.

I need Star Ocean. =/ Or more friends for Killzone.


----------



## Captain Snow (Mar 22, 2009)

Resident Evil 5
Castlevania Order of Ecclesia
TESIV Oblivion


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 14, 2009)

Team fortress 2


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 14, 2009)

Hitman: Blood Money (PS2)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PS2) 

Got bored and started to play some old games.


----------



## Republican (Apr 15, 2009)

1066 to 1453 in Crusader Kings: Deus Vult, currently on year 1228 as Kingdom of Sicily, Italy, Africa, Jerusalem.
1836 to 1935 in Victoria: Revolutions, just starting out as Hawaii (for practice and observance, lol).
Civilization 4: Beyond the Sword in various setups online with my friend.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 15, 2009)

*pes 2009 (( ps3 ))*


----------



## Sindri (Apr 15, 2009)

Persona 4, i've also renewed my WoW account to check out Ulduar.


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 15, 2009)

Man Blizzard took ages to bring Ulduar out & they still haven't brang anything new to do with pvp..lol

anyway i'm currently playing Warhammer Online


----------



## Moonshine (Apr 15, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum and Persona 4(still lol)


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 15, 2009)

resistance 2: trying to beat the game on superhuman mode. 

uncharted: trying to beat the game period.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 15, 2009)

*Pikmin (Wii)
*My sister got it for Easter so I started playing it. I used to have it for GameCube when I was younger and I was no good at it. I'm much better at it this time around, though.


----------



## Munken (Apr 15, 2009)

Grim Fandango 	pek


----------



## Seany (Apr 15, 2009)

MotorStorm


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 15, 2009)

Seany said:


> MotorStorm



got the game. played it once and knew immediately that it wasn't for me


----------



## Sage (Apr 15, 2009)

currently playing Killzone 2 and Resistance 2


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 15, 2009)

MadWorld when I have a bit of time


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

tales of vesperia xbox 360
naruto ninja storm for ps3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 15, 2009)

With Lent over, I'm currently playing through Morrowind, for the X-Box, it's okay so far, but my god load times are a bitch.


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2009)

CoD:WaW,Lost Odyssey


----------



## Kizaru (Apr 16, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> With Lent over, I'm currently playing through Morrowind, for the X-Box, it's okay so far, but my god load times are a bitch.



Morrowind owns my face... on the PC.

RE5 - I've beaten the game so many times I don't think I can ever play single player again, just trying to get better ranks in Mercenaries mode.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 16, 2009)

Fallout 3,FF7,Elder Scrollsblivion


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 16, 2009)

*naruto shippuuden : narutimate accel 2 (( ps2 ))*


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Apr 16, 2009)

Been playing a ton of Resident Evil 5.. I would be playing some Halo 3 too, but my Mythic DLC screwed up for some random reason, and I can only play on Orbital. I'll obviously'll try again later, but it kinda pissed me off.. -_-


----------



## Fawful (Apr 16, 2009)

Pokemon Blue for Game Boy. Long Live lv 100 Blastoise!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 17, 2009)

*Pikmin (Wii)
*I just beat it about half an hour ago. Really awesome game. I finished with 29/30 pieces. Not bad considering when I was younger and I played this I didn't even have 25 at the end and needless to say I failed to launch at the end. This time I made it, though! I'll play again in a few days and try to get all 30!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 17, 2009)

Bleach Heat the Soul 5


----------



## Awesome (Apr 17, 2009)

Disgaea 3, just got it. Its awesome


----------



## Altron (Apr 17, 2009)

Bought today

God of War: Chains of Olympus
Armored Core
Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core
Dynasty Warriors PSP

currently started playing, God of War Chains of Olympus, and Dynasty Warriors

i will probably pick up Socom, GTA, and Valkyrie Profile Lenneth within the next month.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've basically been playing Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja 4 (PS2), Street Fighter 4 (PS3), Guilty Gear X2 Accent Core Plus (PS2).


----------



## Shrimp (Apr 18, 2009)

Mega Man Zero, Final Fantasy VI Advance and Metroid Zero Mission for GBA


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 19, 2009)

Naruto Ninja Storm... Trying to finish the adventure mode


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 19, 2009)

Chrono Trigger(DS)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2009)

Just finished Warriors Orochi 2. Now going to play LOTR conquest with a friend tomorrow and awaiting Dynasty warriors gundam 2.


----------



## Vix (Apr 19, 2009)

Lego Batman!
and 
Dynasty Warriors [<3]


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 19, 2009)

Killzone 2. 

My internet connection at home has been rather uncooperative so I find myself playing the Campaign Mode once again. The action is hectic and I like it that way.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 19, 2009)

Super Metroid


----------



## Angelus (Apr 20, 2009)

X2-Wolverines Revenge

One of the hardest games I've ever played, 'cause of dozens of unfair situations and no checkpoints within a level. It's Wolverine though, so I love it


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 20, 2009)

Prince of Persia Sands of Time (PS2) My brother gave me his PS2 and his games when he got a PS3 :>


----------



## PainDawkins (Apr 20, 2009)

Fallout 3 on XBox 360


----------



## GsG (Apr 20, 2009)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age (GBA)


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2009)

Dynasty Warriors Gundam 2 (PS2)


----------



## Zett (Apr 29, 2009)

Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy for the PS2.


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2009)

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway


----------



## KBL (Apr 30, 2009)

Im playing 

.Shadow of the Colossus (im stuck with the 9)

.Grim Fandango in the Pc (2 Year)


----------



## Zett (Apr 30, 2009)

Guitar Hero World Tour (PS2)
BOLT (PS2)


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Apr 30, 2009)

Fallout 3
Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 30, 2009)

trying to finish ff iii on ds.  work is making me too tired to play when i get home though : [


----------



## valerian (Apr 30, 2009)

Street Fighter IV, Halo 3, Fable 2, Jump! Ultimate Stars and Naruto: UN4 (Which I just bought) and it's crapped out on me.


----------



## KittyGoddess101 (Apr 30, 2009)

Okami, i beat it 5  times and i still love it.


----------



## Hadouken87 (Apr 30, 2009)

World Of Warcraft i try to quit but i just keep coming back


----------



## Fawful (Apr 30, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 2 for PS2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Yu-Yu-Hakusho: Dark Tournament (PS2)*_
I got this a while ago at GameStop used for $3.99 but I haven't played it before today. It's really good. I played it a few times when it first came out in 2004. It's a bit harder than I remember but I'm getting used to it and I like it quite a bit.


----------



## GsG (Apr 30, 2009)

Golden Sun 2: The Lost Age


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 1, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Im playing
> 
> .Shadow of the Colossus (im stuck with the 9)
> 
> .*Grim Fandango in the Pc* (2 Year)



My absolute favourite PC game of all time, coincidentally my favourite year in the game too, but betting stub puzzle took me forever.


Anyhow I recently got a 50" Sony Hi-Def TV so I have been playing Call of Duty 4 on that sucker quite a lot.  I've also been plugging my way through S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadows Over Chernobyl but it's hard to get far because my processor decides to crash at the most inopportune times.


----------



## Zil (May 1, 2009)

Street Fighter IV


----------



## txz (old) (May 1, 2009)

x360: VOOT, SF4
PS3: Bioshock, Uncharted
Wii: ..... hahahahahahaha


----------



## Vix (May 1, 2009)

dynasty warriors 6


----------



## Koi (May 1, 2009)

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Justice for All
Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (just bought this today)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 1, 2009)

Goin' through the Castlevania timeline /lolfanboyfaggotry

Up to good ol' Dracula's Curse on the NES.


----------



## GSP FTW (May 1, 2009)

im playing burnout pardise and a bit of cod 4


----------



## Altron (May 1, 2009)

Playing a lot of Castlevania The Dracula x Chronicles, Mortal Kombat Unchained, and Daxter


----------



## Agitation (May 2, 2009)

Playing Eternal Sonata (PS3), good game.

Valkryia Chronicles (PS3) amazing game but I'm stuck on chapter 7 

FIFA 09 - There's some hard players online


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 2, 2009)

Street Fighter IV - Challenge Mode - Trials


----------



## Sasuke (May 2, 2009)

Gears of War 2 & Lost Planet


----------



## GsG (May 2, 2009)

Warcraft III: Frozen Throne


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 2, 2009)

KillZone 2 !
Naruto Shippuuden : Narutimate Accel 2


----------



## LoboFTW (May 2, 2009)

Mirrors edge and its awesome


----------



## chaosakita (May 2, 2009)

Impossible Creatures


----------



## Kagawa (May 3, 2009)

Resident evil 5 Vet mode


----------



## GsG (May 3, 2009)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles in Time


----------



## Juggernaut (May 3, 2009)

I'm currently playing Wolverine Origins for the 360.  For a movie game it is really good, the best movie game I've played.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

Destroy All Humans, and Banjo Kazooie.


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum
Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 4, 2009)

Bought and play Call Of Duty: World At War (XBox 360)

Tough then I expected so. Maybe I got too used with COD 4's awesome automatic weapons! :ho

Gotta complete a solo mode first before going to rape you in online mode.


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 4, 2009)

medievil 1 for the psx


----------



## GsG (May 5, 2009)

Day of Defeat: Source


----------



## Goodfellow (May 5, 2009)

Just played through Half-Life 2 on hard difficulty again. God I love that game

Now onwards to episode 1!


----------



## randyrandy (May 5, 2009)

360: Resident Evil 5
PSP: Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness


----------



## Furious George (May 5, 2009)

Okami. Amazing, BTW.


----------



## KBL (May 6, 2009)

*For Ps 2*
I just bought Okami...
Marvel vs Capcom 2
Shadow of the Colossus (10th) 

*For PC*
Grim Fandango (Year 3)
Suffering


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 6, 2009)

Guilty Gear XX AC


----------



## GsG (May 6, 2009)

Super Mario 64


----------



## Altron (May 6, 2009)

Beat MK Unchained, Daxter, Dynasty Warriors, and God Of War. Just bought and started playing Socom Fireteam Bravo and Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 6, 2009)

*Tony Hawk's Underground 2 (PS2)*
I'm currently playing on Classic Mode trying to unlock all levels. I'm getting close I only have 3 more left to unlock.


----------



## Mai (May 6, 2009)

Counter-Strike and half-life


----------



## ctizz36 (May 6, 2009)

Elite Beat Agents

It's pretty hard, but I'll soon get use to it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

Currently alternating between Syphon Filter 2 and Street Fighter III: Third Strike.


----------



## KittyGoddess101 (May 7, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooookami.


----------



## Ziko (May 7, 2009)

Started playing Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney again, damn I love those games!


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

StarCraft: Brood War


----------



## Moondoggie (May 8, 2009)

Street Fighter 4
FFXIII Demo
Resident Evil 5
Devil May Cry 4(Missed out on release)
Valkyria Chronicles DLC


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

DW: Gundam 2


----------



## lemontea (May 9, 2009)

replaying KH II 

>>

<<

I have sooo many other games I have to finish xD


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 9, 2009)

i'm on my first playthrough of Mother 3, think i'm at chapter 6.

also trying to complete Gentleman Mode in Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure. (which you should go and play right now if you own a DS yes you should)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

Playing Pokemon Platinum


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## On and On (May 9, 2009)

Resident Evil 4 for PS2. My first play thru evar  At Del Lago.

I like it more than 5


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 9, 2009)

Typing of the Dead.

Zombies beware I can type at 100 WPM!!!


----------



## Shiranui (May 9, 2009)

Halo 3 multi-player, _The World Ends With You_, and _Pokemon Platinum_.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 10, 2009)

The World Ends With You.


----------



## firefist (May 10, 2009)

Smackdown! vs. Raw 2009 (PS2).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (PS2)
*I beat this game long, long ago but I still enjoy running around like a madman killing innocent people, doing cool car jumps, running from police, etc.


----------



## valerian (May 10, 2009)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## GsG (May 11, 2009)

Bejeweled 2


----------



## CrazyVulpine (May 11, 2009)

Pokemon Crystal.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 12, 2009)

playing with myself over the new beyond good evil leaked trailer


----------



## GsG (May 12, 2009)

Dungeon Siege II


----------



## KittyGoddess101 (May 12, 2009)

my sims and Legend of Zelda : Wind Waker


----------



## Altron (May 12, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2009)

Finally finished mirror's edge after procrastinating it for months


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics
Pokemon Pearl
World of Warcraft


----------



## KittyGoddess101 (May 12, 2009)

can i borrow platinum?


----------



## Byakuya (May 12, 2009)

Persona 4
Prince of Persia
Vagrant Story


----------



## xingzup19 (May 12, 2009)

Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Fawful (May 12, 2009)

Fable 2. I also played Shaq-Fu the other day.


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Just started playing through Pokemon Crystal again in honor of Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## GsG (May 12, 2009)

Contra III: The Alien Wars


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Super Smash Bros Brawl.


----------



## MueTai (May 13, 2009)

Last Blade 2


----------



## ViperXtreme (May 13, 2009)

X-Men Origins Wolverine PC
made some video XD
20


----------



## Thelonious (May 13, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics: Advance.


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

GoldenEye 007


----------



## txz (old) (May 14, 2009)

X360-Virtual On: Ontario Tangram/Street Fighter VI
PS3-Echocrome/Bioshock (Want to play the exclusive extras)


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island


----------



## TheRealNaruko (May 14, 2009)

Conquer & Qonquer Online (PC)

& Marvel Vs Capcom 2 (playstation)


----------



## GsG (May 15, 2009)

Rock N' Roll Racing


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2009)

Bleach: Heat the soul 6.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2009)

Chrono Trigger DS


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

Donkey Kong Country


----------



## Qweebinzayz (May 16, 2009)

Pokemon Leaf Green 

Was thinking about playing Ninja Gaiden 2 as well, but for some reason I'm not playing it yet.
But soon..


----------



## martryn (May 16, 2009)

Wii Fit
Fallout 3 again, PS3
Fire Emblem for Wii and GameCube.
The Movies with my fiance on the PC
When I get a chance to, I play the fuck out of Gear II and Halo 3 online, but since I don't own a 360, yet, that time is limited to when I can mooch off my friend's while they're at work or some shit.


----------



## Thelonious (May 16, 2009)

Budokai Tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2009)

Monster Kingdom: Jewel Summoner


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 16, 2009)

Gears of War 2 and Street Fighter IV.

Still trying to perfect with Abel


----------



## ulquihime_baby (May 17, 2009)

Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2009)

Earthbound/Mother 2


----------



## The Scientist (May 17, 2009)

currently playing prince of persia


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## xingzup19 (May 17, 2009)

Professor Layton And The Curious Village.


----------



## Diamond (May 17, 2009)

Finished getting al throphy's for Fallout 3.
I'm gonna do Cod 5 now.


----------



## GsG (May 18, 2009)

Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest


----------



## Thelonious (May 18, 2009)

GsG said:


> Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest



I fucking loved this game when I was a kid.


----------



## Kore (May 18, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 18, 2009)

Currently playing through Halo II.


----------



## Trunkten (May 21, 2009)

Just picked up Mirrors Edge and Oblivion in the PS3 2 for £20 range at Gamestation today. Undecided on which one to start with but I'm hoping I won't be disappointed with either.

Currently playing through MGS4 again though, because it's epic.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 21, 2009)

Dead Space (chapter six)

It is getting intense now. I hate going in some dark lobby knowing that motherfucking aliens would climb like a baby on drug on the floor and slice me off..


----------



## Coldbid (May 21, 2009)

Playin Kingdom Hearts RE: CoM  i had no idea it was released on the ps2!


----------



## I (May 21, 2009)

Rumble Fighter 

Dude, that game is awesome!


----------



## Akira (May 21, 2009)

Bionic Commando: Rearmed

Absolutely brilliant game, best £4 I've ever spent.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 21, 2009)

on xbox 360: ufc 2009
and on ds: pokemon platinum


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2009)

Bioshock, i'm loving the almost survival horror feel of this game.


----------



## Gelgo0g (May 22, 2009)

Street fighter 4!

add me for some good fights!

gamertag = Votabreb


----------



## xingzup19 (May 22, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Heran (May 22, 2009)

Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee


----------



## Hollowized (May 22, 2009)

Mostly Thief and Baldurs Gate at the moment.


----------



## GsG (May 22, 2009)

Perfect Dark (N64 version, not the Xbox 360 one!)


----------



## GsG (May 23, 2009)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night


----------



## killinspree42099 (May 24, 2009)

resistance 2, the only thing i really dislike about this game is you can't hold every gun you come across, like you could in the first one


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles


----------



## Ema Skye (May 25, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 26, 2009)

Grand Thelf Auto: Chinatown Wars DS

Enjoyed it very much and it's certainly better then GTA XBox 360 too.


----------



## speedstar (May 26, 2009)

InFamous

16 lighting bolts


----------



## Shiranui (May 26, 2009)

- _Assassins Creed_
- _Portal_
- _Pokemon Pearl_

However, I'm considering renting _Bionic Commando_ when its released, which I was on the edge for when I saw the initial trailer.


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Dark Cloud 2 (Dark Chronicle)


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2009)

MGS4 - Got Big boss emblem 
Chrono Trigger - SNES
Gears of War 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 29, 2009)

C&C: Red Alert and it's wonderful expansions.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 29, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (DS)
Devil May Cry 3 (PS2)

Still waiting on all the new Wii titles.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 29, 2009)

Mercs 2 demo on XBox 360.

It is glitchy as hell but who cares? I shall get it one day cos it's damn fun to blow everything up!


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Super Smash Bros Brawl
Pokemon Emerald
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2009)

Diablo 2.

I got bored the other day so figured I'd start playing D2 again for a bit.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2009)

Megaman Zero.


----------



## Coldbid (May 30, 2009)

Playing *The Last Remnant*   PC version    its AWESOME


----------



## Anavrin224 (May 31, 2009)

Found my old CDs for Lucas Arts '98 adventure game Grim Fandango and started that up again.  I forgot how amazing that game was, I wish Lucas Arts were still making adventure games instead of fondling George Lucas for the rest of existence.


----------



## Shrimp (May 31, 2009)

Just finished DKC2 and A Link to the Past. Started Dofus today and going to start playing Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy Tactics advance tomorrow


----------



## Sasuke RULES (May 31, 2009)

PES2009 (PS2)


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

"Poketto Monsutas Purachina" 

and Killzone 2 Online


----------



## Xyloxi (May 31, 2009)

Empire: Total War and Warhammer Online.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 1, 2009)

Dead Space.

Finally completed it and I shall put it away. Phew christ!

Hmm, so Assassin Creed might arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Antlion6 (Jun 1, 2009)

Half Life 2: Episode 1.

Attempting to do a complete runthrough, Half life + additions all the way to episode 2


----------



## Ziko (Jun 1, 2009)

FusionFall.
A pretty bad MMORPG actually, but I LOVE how awesome all the CartoonNetwork characters look, so I just HAVE to keep playing!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Assassin Creed arrived today.

I enjoy this game but what the hell, man? NO SUBTITLES?? 

It just sucks big time..


----------



## Jinpai (Jun 2, 2009)

GTA IV @ PS3. Yah, I played it for ~1h, now. Nice game. Let's see, how it'll be.


----------



## Darc (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got pokemon Diamond lol.


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (Jun 2, 2009)

huh well im playing Gears 2 alot lately 

other's include halo 3, Ninja Blades, and Tales of Vesperia 

gonna get all Digimon, And few Pokemon games for my Ds


----------



## valerian (Jun 2, 2009)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Rainbow Six Vegas 2
**Slowly moving up the ranks trying to reach Elite. Pretty fun game so it's not so bad. I'm about halfway there.
*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2009)

All the games @ E3.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Bushido said:


> All the games @ E3.



Lucky bastard

Halo 3 AGAIN


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Taking a break from Assassin Creed. It can be damn repetitive!

So Smash TV on XBox 360 Arcade today. Truly classic but fucking tough game, especially when you try to get achievement by completing a entire game WITHOUT using continuing once.

Were they putting it to mock us?


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 3, 2009)

Infamous.....it's ok


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been playing mostly Soul Calibur 4 lately..
It's really too bad most of the people online are complete asses.

Other then SC4, still going on with Halo 3 and RE5.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Fallout    3


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 3, 2009)

Eternal Sonata... Hope I don't run into the same problems in my old game


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 3, 2009)

*PKMN PLAT and Super Paper Mario Wii.  multi-task!*


----------



## Ico (Jun 3, 2009)

Halo 3, Halo Wars and I am replaying Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Earthbound (Mother 2)


----------



## JjEm (Jun 4, 2009)

*i love and hate it!*

Ar Tonelico 2


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2009)

Star Ocean:The Last Hope and Dead or Alive4.


----------



## GsG (Jun 4, 2009)

Contra III: Alien Wars


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon.


----------



## Twilightwolf (Jun 4, 2009)

well my sister bought a psp and she got gta liberty city stories and daxter so im playing thoses um rythem paradise, need to finish okami um and when my sis gets them jak3 and jak1 i mean ill be playing them haha shes not good at video games  ill be playing them soon so thats why ive added them


----------



## Angelus (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought the original Silent Hill for the PSX a few days ago for just 5 bucks, so that's what I'm playing right now. I especially like the parts where you're outside, on the streets of Silent Hill. It really gives you the chills.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jun 12, 2009)

Prototype-fuckin sweet ass game


----------



## VoDe (Jun 12, 2009)

Counter-Strike 1.6
Command & Conquer Renegade
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 + Yuri's Revenge


----------



## GsG (Jun 12, 2009)

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2009)

Assassin Chore is finally over....

Now I can play Resident Evil 5 now...


----------



## farcityrid (Jun 12, 2009)

I just started playing wii sports.  And I am addicted to it.  Ridiculously addicted.


----------



## Ico (Jun 12, 2009)

Almost got Prototype beat.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

Currently replaying MGS3.. but gonna MGS4 tonight for the anniversary. pek


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2009)

Quite close to finishing up Dead Space. I may go and finish Valkyria Chronicles after it or start something else.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2009)

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (Xbox 360)
I'm getting really good at this game. I just beat it on Realistic difficulty earlier today. Working my way towards Elite.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 12, 2009)

I played a little bit of Red Faction.  It's pretty fun destroying everything you possible can.  There are some missions I don't care for, and it seems the explosive weapons are a little on the weak side.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 12, 2009)

Resident Evil 5

Sweet, just sweet...:ho


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Saiko (Jun 13, 2009)

Prototype      .


----------



## Munken (Jun 13, 2009)

Infamous
Bioshock


----------



## GsG (Jun 13, 2009)

Golden Sun:  The Lost Age


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008 (Xbox 360)
Just getting used to the game, getting a few achievements.

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (Xbox 360)
Still working my way towards elite. I have about 141,000 of the total 400,000 experience I need to do so.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 14, 2009)

Prototype. This game is the best fucking game ever!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 14, 2009)

Prototype (PC)
Fable 2 (360)
Okami, Punch-Out!! (Wii)


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Vampire Savior
Street Fighter 4
Ar Tonelico


----------



## kalunga (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm playing again, for the 193841092384092 time, Final Fantasy 7...
Also sometimes I play Narutimate 2 or Metal Gear Solid 3...


----------



## Luffeh (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo 3 multiplayer, as I always do, paired with Fable 2 right now.


----------



## Sima (Jun 17, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum and Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories


----------



## Ico (Jun 17, 2009)

Halo 3 online, Trying to get all the Prototype achievements, and beating the hard time attack in Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Fenix (Jun 17, 2009)

Still trying to finish Ratchet and Clank 

It was my first PS3 game and I still have not finished it....I think I'm near the end though...I think..


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 17, 2009)

"_Summon Night: Swordcraft Story 2_". For the Game Boy Advance. But,I play it on my DS because GBA's stink..I need a SP..

I was going to play Animal Crossing:Wild World again,after not touching it in about 3 months,but then I recieved this game in the mail and I was like: "A slice of life vs an action rpg with yuri elements? ...."

True story 

Edit:
I'm playing WW too..SN is hard,darn action role players.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2009)

CoD: World at War..online and zombies ..and I'm gonna start Fallout 3: Broken Steel DLC tomorrow


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 18, 2009)

Halo 3


----------



## Akuma (Jun 18, 2009)

Disgaea 3 atm ..


----------



## Angelus (Jun 18, 2009)

Got Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3 for 5 bucks today, so I'll be playing it when I get home today.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2009)

One Piece: Unlimited Cruise Episode 1


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

Lylat Wars(Star Fox 64 as it's know to Americans) on the Wii


----------



## Baks (Jun 19, 2009)

Pokemon Platinium


----------



## GsG (Jun 19, 2009)

Golden Sun: The Lost Age


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2009)

Currently playing through Half Life 2 on the Orange Box, for the 360


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 19, 2009)

Tryin' to get through Professional mode on RE5 and Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Banjo Tooie my favorite Rare game. ^_^


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Jun 19, 2009)

DQLaylaChan said:


> Banjo Tooie my favorite Rare game. ^_^



That's funny because I was just about to break out the N64 to play Banjo Kazooie 

Currently playing: WoW and EQ 2, but occasionally I'll take a break with a SNES or N64 game


----------



## Corruption (Jun 19, 2009)

Kotor.....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2009)

RE: Code Veronica


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jun 19, 2009)

Currently putting work on Ufc Undisputed.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 4, 2009)

Playing American McGee's Alice and I'm completely in love with it. I don't know why but it gives me the same feeling I had when I first played Conkers Bad Fur Day. (My all-time favorite game)


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 4, 2009)

Monster Hunter FU


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 4, 2009)

inFAMOUS, Trophy collectin'


----------



## Fawful (Jul 5, 2009)

Superman 64.


----------



## Hoboking (Jul 5, 2009)

Street Fighter 4
Gears of War 2


whatever i can get my hands on...


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

I just replaced WoW with Solitaire.


----------



## Ico (Jul 5, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Superman 64.





Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 5, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> Superman 64.



Oh, I pity you, fool. 

Anyway, Gears Of War 2 on Hardcore mode.

PS. Just completed it tonight so I will start a new game on Insane mode in the future....


----------



## superman_1 (Jul 5, 2009)

army of two ...coop campaign with my bro...on ps3...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 5, 2009)

The Conduit (Wii) 
God Hand (PS2)


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Sima (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm starting a new file on Pokemon Saphire for the millionth time.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm now playing with myself


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhythmn Heaven it is so addicting


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Prototype and NBA 2k9.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2009)

*PS3*
Infamous
Valkyria Chronicles
NBA Live 09

*DS*
Pokemon Platinum

*Wii*
Punch Out


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2009)

Disgaea 3 (still. I want billions of damage plox)
Valkyria Chronicles 
Tales of the Abyss (again)


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2009)

Persona 2

Some random mods on Neverwinter Nights...

WC3 Dota.........


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 6, 2009)

Half-life 2: Episode 2


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 7, 2009)

Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection Online


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally got time to play PS2's Final Fantasy IIV (I bought it almost 6-7 months ago! )

Well, I don't know what to say about it, the battle system is certainly different then what I used playing in Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2009)

..What is FFIIV?

Two-Five?


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 7, 2009)

Legend of Dragoon for the upteempth time


The Gamecube version of Soul Calibur II


One Piece: Unlimited Cruise Episode 2.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 7, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..What is FFIIV?
> 
> Two-Five?


I think he means the FF game on PS1 that had I-IV on it.

And now I'm playing Killzone 2.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 7, 2009)

atm, fallout 3, Just need 2 more trophies. Easy ones to


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 8, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> ..What is FFIIV?
> 
> Two-Five?



Sorry, I meant FFIIX


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

Prototype which is dull.
Burnout Paradise which is Burnout.
The Sims 3 which is kewl.
Thinking about reinstalling Victoria.


----------



## anzel (Jul 8, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 2 on PS and Sims 3 on computer.


----------



## Republican (Jul 8, 2009)

I couldn't get past the opening few cutscenes of KH2 because it was somehow even gayer than KH one... So much for thinking nostalgia worked.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 8, 2009)

Persona 3 FES is what im playing. I'm on the last month.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 8, 2009)

The Bigs 2 for 360. So far it is complete bullshit. Playing a computer is worse than playing a player because they hit and cath everything you throw at them . Its to easy to steal bases and some legendary catches are like I said complete bullshit.


----------



## Roy (Jul 8, 2009)

Fight Night Round 4
Orange Box


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

i'm playing Persona 4


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2009)

Aquaria and LittleBigPlanet


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 19, 2009)

Secret of Monkey Island, and Oblivion.


----------



## GsG (Jul 20, 2009)

Mixing it up today:

Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
Atelier Iris 2: The Azoth of Destiny
Atelier Iris 3: Grand Phantasm


----------



## MagicPony (Jul 20, 2009)

saints row 2 cuz ima g.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

Blazblue
Super Robot Wars MX
Tales of Phantasia
Zoids Legacy


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 20, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Sorry, I meant FFIIX



You just answered your paradox with another paradox


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2009)

Osiris said:


> You just answered your paradox with another paradox



He's probably talking about X-2


----------



## Hikusaak2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor. I've only played for about an hour, but I'm loving it so far


----------



## evilTIMMY (Jul 21, 2009)

im gettin into that battlefield 1943, im lovin that Air Combat maps. =]


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 21, 2009)

Left 4 Dead


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 21, 2009)

I've also been playing Battlefield 1943.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 21, 2009)

Suikoden III (PS2)
Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

Star ocean :till the end of Time


----------



## Dash (Jul 21, 2009)

Valkyrie Profile 2.


----------



## Kei (Jul 21, 2009)

Persona 4 and Dark Cloud 2, I a huge fan of oldies and RPGs


----------



## Migooki (Jul 21, 2009)

WoW, Mass Effect, Uno(fuck yes) and S4 League.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 21, 2009)

Prototype (XBox 360)

Fun game, certainly worth it after exchanging Fight Night 4 for this game. 

Just completed it tonight so I shall take my time trying to complete all events. I don't bother attempting to achieve all damn gold awards!


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 21, 2009)

Jake Hunter: Detective Chronicles to pass the time.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 21, 2009)

Persona 3: FES. And I decided to replay Kingdom Hearts II in Expert Mode. I felt like reliving my "HOT SEXY BEAST" moment with Riku.


----------



## Republican (Jul 22, 2009)

Trying to play Brothers in Arms but it bores the heck out of me within 20 minutes.


----------



## Keaton (Jul 22, 2009)

Street Fighter 3. First time too.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 22, 2009)

Dragon Quest 5 for the DS. :S

I don't like it as much as Dragon Quest 4 for some reason.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 22, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor, Suikoden Tierkreis and Robocalypse(not so interesting game)

It keeps me really busy lol


----------



## sonyexe (Jul 22, 2009)

Persona 4 and Eternal Sonata (ps3)


----------



## punkcookie (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm currently playing the gamecube version of Animal Crossing :3


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jul 22, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum (DS).
Super Mario Bros Allstars (SNES).
Primal Rage (SNES).
Super Mario World (SNES).


----------



## AzureJericho (Jul 22, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
Donkey Kong: Jungle Beat (Wii)
Jet Set Radio (If I had a new Dreamcast  )


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 23, 2009)

Super Robot Wars Alpha 3


----------



## Ico (Jul 23, 2009)

Red Faction: Guerrilla 
Fight Night Round 4


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got the expansion pack installed on xbox360 for Fallout 3. Hopefully some more fun, the Fallout series is epic


----------



## Hazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Metal gear solid 4 
Final Fantasy 7 (so much nostalgia) 
Starcraft


----------



## GsG (Jul 23, 2009)

WarCraft III: The Frozen Throne

(Yes I still play this game.)


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 23, 2009)

Jade Dynasty


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 23, 2009)

Wii Sports Resort


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2009)

Fable II 
GoW 2

Fucking ps3 got disc read error. It was the only system I really played since early 08 when the good games came out.


----------



## AzureJericho (Jul 24, 2009)

Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
Yoshi's Island DS
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Wii)

Man, I need some new games already, I just keep on cycling through the library of games I've already beaten now. Not like it's a bad thing with them, but


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 24, 2009)

Half-Life 2 Orange Box (Mainly EP1-EP2)
Mario Golf (Gamecube)
Resistance 1 (PS3)


----------



## James (Jul 24, 2009)

Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia
Dead Rising


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 24, 2009)

Counter Strike:Source

Battlegroudns 2( a mod for Half life 2)

Fallout 3 ( xbox 360).

Sonny 2 ( a browser game)


----------



## Awesome (Jul 24, 2009)

Dissidia demo lol

Fable II


----------



## Amuro (Jul 24, 2009)

No More Heroes

After seeing the trailer for desperate struggle had to dust this off again, still awesome.


----------



## Munken (Jul 24, 2009)

Battlefield 1943
BlazBlue
Fate/stay night ()


----------



## GsG (Jul 25, 2009)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 25, 2009)

Dead Space - impossible mode.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2009)

King of fighters.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 26, 2009)

Infamous
Gundam Musou 2(Done though)
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 26, 2009)

WipEout HD.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 26, 2009)

Fire emblem on my gba emulator.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2009)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm currently playing Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

More Team Fortress 2, this time with a friend of mine.
And also FF4 sometimes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 27, 2009)

Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines


----------



## Hentai (Jul 27, 2009)

BlazBlue Calamity trigger


----------



## Weebl (Jul 27, 2009)

Elite Force 2


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Final Fantasy Dissedia


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2009)

Tatsunoko vs. Capcom


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2009)

Street Fighter 4

Fight Night Round 4

StarCraft


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 27, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts

Pokemon Diamond

Tales of the abyss

SNK vs Capcom Card Fighters DS


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 27, 2009)

Call of Juarez: Blood in blood

great western shooter and uber graphics with the slick chrome engine


----------



## Scapa (Jul 28, 2009)

Currently leveling up my Battlefield 2 account for new guns. Its just a bit boring sometimes, so I dont play that much at a time. 

I also used to play a bit Fallout 3 on my friends XboX360, but now I've seen almost everything there's to see with him so I dont play that game anymore


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 28, 2009)

Burnout 3: Takedown

Yes, I just got this game a little less than a week ago.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 29, 2009)

Resident Evil 5, PS3.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 29, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> Resident Evil 5, PS3.



Same here.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2009)

Call of Duty World at War - PS3


----------



## Trism (Jul 29, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories.
Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Agitation (Jul 30, 2009)

Silent Hill: Homecoming

games shitting me up just like the others did.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 30, 2009)

CoD 4
Marvel vs. Capcom 2


----------



## Eki (Jul 30, 2009)

atm for the past 2 months, Soul calibur 4


----------



## kiriospy (Jul 30, 2009)

Mario 64 for NDS, and Assassins Creed


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 30, 2009)

I am currently kicking lots of ass in UFC Undisputed. Im patiently waiting for Batman Arkham asylym, and the new Call of duty.


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 30, 2009)

Replaying Final Fantasy VII (greatest game of all time) and Dark Cloud 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PS2)*
I popped this game in for the first time in a long time. Just dicked around, really. I don't have anything left to do on that game.


----------



## 305 (Jul 30, 2009)

Battlefield: Bad Company. I love this game still mainly for it's ~multiplayer~, because holy shit, I can't seem to sit through campaign without raging over how completely useless the AI are. Idon'teven. To hell with getting those achievements altogether.

Uh, other than replaying FFVII on el PSP, there's not much else at the moment besides Bioshock (taking my _sweet_ time). Pretty much just sitting tight for some of the upcoming titles.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Jul 30, 2009)

Rouge Galaxy 
Persona 3


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmm...

God of War 2 and Budokai Tenkaichi 2.


----------



## King Zippy and Elite Zapp (Jul 31, 2009)

WOW
Rock Band
Guitar hero metallica


----------



## Lucius (Jul 31, 2009)

Persona 4

maybe Aion beta later today

i wished they would release blazblue in europe..


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

Lucius said:


> Persona 4
> 
> maybe Aion beta later today
> 
> i wished they would release blazblue in europe..



just order it online.


----------



## Ico (Jul 31, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 2


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

Sebgoku basara


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 2, 2009)

Nba 2k9 10char


----------



## Ziko (Aug 3, 2009)

Trying out the "Visual Novel" genre and starting with Ever 17.
Based on reviews the story is suppose to be quite good.


----------



## Slips (Aug 3, 2009)

Pick up and play game 
*
 Secret of monkey island*

On and off game 
*
Forza 2*

Main game 

*Tails of vesperia*


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

King's Quest VI: Heir Today, Gone Tomorrow

Persona 2


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2009)

Smash Bros left my wii so I could play some Pokemon Battle Revolution...

On the DS front I dust off Jump Ultimate Stars after putting both Kirby and Starfy away...

Smash should be back in my Wii again soon...


----------



## beads (Aug 5, 2009)

Yakuza 2
Condemned
Halo 3 multiplayer, as always

I be kicking it old school.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

Fap 'n Slap. It involves a woman, my hand and my penis. If she's not obedient, I slap and fap.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 5, 2009)

Playing Killzone 2 online. Fucking wicked it is. It's hard to get off the controller once you are so good at the game.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

Street Fighter 4


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

Mega Man 2


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2009)

Fire Emblem: rekka no ken. 
Fire emblem: the sacred stones.
Counter strike:source ( fucking amazing gungame servers).


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm playing Fallout 3 and the first Phoenix Wright game.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 6, 2009)

Just picked up Silent Hill Homecoming to finish it (glitched on me the first time) as well as fat princess.


----------



## Republican (Aug 6, 2009)

GETTING READY TO PLAY HEARTS OF IRON 3 TOMORROW BY PLAYING HEARTS OF IRON 2 TONIGHT.


----------



## Zil (Aug 6, 2009)

I recently started playing Tomb Raider (PS version).


----------



## DragonTiger (Aug 6, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum and Guitar Hero: World Tour for me.


----------



## Mashiro (Aug 8, 2009)

I just beat Metal Gear Soild 3 last night.


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2009)

Latest Tomb Raider and finishing Assassin's Creed now


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 8, 2009)

BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger and playing Star Wars: Force Unleashed, cause I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## Ayana (Aug 8, 2009)

LocoRoco
Too bad I can't play it as often as I want to.
My mom loves this game more than I do


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

Fifa 09 
Demon Souls

Depends on my mood though, ain't got alot of time on my hands atm.


----------



## Fullmetal83 (Aug 8, 2009)

Fallout 3 10char


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just beat Devil May Cry 4


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 8, 2009)

Playing the beta for Mortal Online


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 8, 2009)

typhoon72 said:


> Just beat Devil May Cry 4



What difficulty?

Im finally going back to beat DMD myself. 

The only problem is that when i die i get really lazy and dont feel like playing again for a while.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 8, 2009)

Warhawk demo


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 9, 2009)

currently playing metal gear solid 4....about to battle raging raven....


----------



## Gallant (Aug 9, 2009)

Dragonquest 4: Chapters of the Chosen DS
Final Fantasy 4 DS


----------



## Hiroshimo (Aug 9, 2009)

devil may cry 3


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Sam and Max: Season One*

Just finished Abe Lincoln Must Die!


----------



## Hentai (Aug 10, 2009)

BlazBlue still.

Soon i will check out Batman,... and Pokemon Heart Gold next month.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just picked up a translated version of Mother 3.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 10, 2009)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 10, 2009)

Phoniex Wright: Trial and Tribulation

Finally completed it now. That fucking female psycho! 

Oh well, I know what the answer is but will there ever be another sequel of Phoniex Wright serie again?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 10, 2009)

Iccup Starcraft


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 10, 2009)

Pokemon Battle Revolution has been taken out and Super Smash Brothers Brawl is back.

It's the only game I have where I don't have to deal with that Nunchuck... Classic controller for the win!


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2009)

Played a very stressful game of Company of Heroes.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Aug 10, 2009)

Digimon World 1


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Started playing 007:Nightfire again for the Gamecube.

And Star Wars Battlefront II for the PC

Saving money ftw!


----------



## killinspree42099 (Aug 11, 2009)

time shift and bioshock


----------



## VoDe (Aug 11, 2009)

Command and Conquer Yuri's Revenge
CS 1.6
Guild Wars Nightfall


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2009)

Gears of War 2. Annex and Horde mode. 

Can't believe how addictive that game is. Gonna go for the Batman demo soon


----------



## VoDe (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, and i play Star Wars Battlefront II sometimes.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 11, 2009)

Just finished Tiger Woods pga tour 10 so now I play the free PKR game


----------



## Bushin (Aug 11, 2009)

*Sacred 2* at the moment...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, A (altered?) Beast on the Turbo Grafx 16 . Fun, but kinda hard, and it kinda isn't made easier with up being the jump button . Just makes things awkward to control .

Then I intend to try Air Zonk, New Zealand Story and most probably Ninja Spirit (looks fun), all on the TG16 as well .


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 11, 2009)

WoW: Wrath of the Lich King ()


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 12, 2009)

Warcraft III

Finally


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 14, 2009)

Persona 4, New Game+


----------



## KrishCHAOS (Aug 14, 2009)

attempted to start Finalfantasy XII again (that game is so bad)
So i've moved onto FFX-2


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 14, 2009)

massacring ppl in gta 4


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 14, 2009)

Touhoumon!


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Aug 15, 2009)

WoW mostly with some BlazBlue mixed in.


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 18, 2009)

Jak 3.


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

Playing KiraKira on and off. Now that the music part is over, I'm getting less interested in it.


----------



## LoboFTW (Aug 18, 2009)

Rainbow six 2- Its pretty damn awesome, but not one of my favs.
Mass Effect- Absolutely epic, one of the best games ever, IMO.
Fallout 3- I haven't stopped since I bought it months ago. Still my fav game ever.
PGR 4- the best racing game I've ever played, the variety of different cars is insane.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2009)

Lost Odyssey disk 3 and TESIV: Oblivion

Facebook games in between


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm currently addicted to:

Rock Band (Still)
RE5 (still)
Fat Princess
Marvel vs Capcom 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

I just finished the 3rd box puzzle on Tales of the Abyss last night. I think they are all pretty easy except for one I never could figure out--but I solved that friend last night.


----------



## Keaton (Aug 19, 2009)

Kirby Super Star! Just finished it though.


----------



## Koi (Aug 19, 2009)

The third Phoenix Wright game.  Ilu, Godot.


----------



## Dark Demon (Aug 25, 2009)

Currently im playing Devil May Cry 4

Finished the game on all difficulties (hell and hell too DX) and now im going for s ranking all missions and going through bloody palace with both nero and dante.


----------



## Zil (Aug 25, 2009)

Finished with Tomb Raider. Now I'm playing Bioshock.


----------



## Ulio (Aug 25, 2009)

Zil, Your in for a hell of a fun. The 2nd one will be far improved but the 1st has the best narrative on the 360 ever. ( except for maybe mass effect which is better)

Im currently playing The Ashes 2009 ( cricket game), just played a bit of fifa 09 seens the soccer/football season started. And was playing a bit of oblivion on my laptop with a bunch of mods.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2009)

What game am i playing?

Are you dense? Are you retarded or something? I'm playing GODDAMN BATMAN:ARKHAM ASYLUM!!


----------



## Corruption (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm playing Oblivion and Half Life 2: Episode 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Breath Of Fire III

I think little kiddy gamers would hate this game because this battle system and etc would annoy them off...

These damn brats, they only understand violence, lagers, masturbation! 

I blame XBox 360, PS3, even DS too!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Aug 26, 2009)

i started playing Wolfenstein


----------



## Angelus (Aug 26, 2009)

I restarted Persona 4 today, because I got totally stuck on Yukiko Amagis Shadow. You really have to plan which Personas to fuse in this game, P3:FES was a bit more forgiving in this regard.


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Aug 27, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia

Also Street Fighter 4 and random older 360 games like Splinter CellA/Lost Planet.

Oh, 1 vs 100 LIVE too, if that's even considered a game


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 27, 2009)

Tenchu 2 is my fave game of all time


----------



## Akira (Aug 27, 2009)

Blazblue...











Then my PS3 YLOD'd.


----------



## Roy (Aug 27, 2009)

Marvel vs Capcom 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2009)

Mostly Batman: AA.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 28, 2009)

PSOne's Parasite Eve 2


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 29, 2009)

Monster Rancher Advance 2


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 30, 2009)

Wolfenstein.


----------



## ??? (Aug 30, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2009)

Just finished Fable II last night (in about 2 days).

It was decent, but it has so many downsides I think overall it was worse than the first one. At least the first was original. This one felt like a crappy remake with different abilities.


----------



## donbg (Aug 30, 2009)

Dota (defense of the acient) - any of you play it haha
COD5
Splinter cell double agent


----------



## donbg (Aug 30, 2009)

as well kingdom hearts 1..... but i stopped playing it for awhile, because if i killed sephiroth, i thought it would like end the awesomeness of the game if i finished it already hahahaha


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

Professor Layton And The Curious Village. Finally arrived today.

Oh fuck, barely 15 mins and it's fucking with my head already! 

Am I just dumb or it's that mind-boggling?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2009)

You're just dumb. 




Madden '10, SFIV, Battlefield 1943.


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

Halo 3, Splosion Man, original Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## Heran (Sep 1, 2009)

Fabley Deux


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 2, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum
Metal Gear Solid 4
FF: Dissidia


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

CoD modern warfare
SC4


----------



## Mishudo (Sep 2, 2009)

lost kingoms II


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 2, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 with a dash of Plants Vs Zombies.  Gotta keep my zen garden growing.


----------



## stardust (Sep 3, 2009)

Fate/Stay Night.

And I must get back to Odin Sphere.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum..

need like three blasted chattering teeth to get all riddles solved


----------



## swedishpasta (Sep 3, 2009)

Mortal Online

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMFaM0dmV_M&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMFaM0dmV_M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 3, 2009)

Trace Memory


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to playing Tales of the Abyss for me. 

I gave up on a couple games recently: TWEWY and Dungeon Explorer.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 6, 2009)

Parasite Eve 2 - A final boss fight.

I always hate it when a one-shot attack end your game and laugh at your failure. 

Anyway, I'm going to play PSX's Shadowman I bought on Ebay for £3 soon.


----------



## Yozakura` (Sep 8, 2009)

American McGee's Alice
FusionFall
Metroid Prime
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past


----------



## LunaNightingale (Sep 9, 2009)

Mortal Kombat Armeggedom. I never get tired of the fatetalities! I just recently beat my friend like crazy in that game. I am good...lol.


----------



## Sena01 (Sep 9, 2009)

God of War in my PSP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not playing anything anymore. 

I am making a Warcraft III map though. Once I'm done I'll be playing that.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 10, 2009)

Currently:
Metal Gear Solid 4 (again )
Blazblue

Upcoming:
Batman: Arkham Asylum
WET
Halo: ODST


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got my hands on Resident Evil 5 and now im playing it. 
Its an awesome game


----------



## Midna (Sep 11, 2009)

The Legend of Zeldacarina of Time,Final Fantasy IV,Okami and Metroid Prime 3: Corruption.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 13, 2009)

Sonic 1,2,3K
Sonic Advance 1,2,3

Just in one of those moods, wish I could play CD as well....but oh well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 13, 2009)

Batman Arkham Asylum

Melty Blood Act Cadenza


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 13, 2009)

Uncharted and Batman: AA


----------



## Innocence (Sep 13, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics A2
i need a new charger cord though


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 13, 2009)

Disgaea 2 Dark Hero Days

Metal Slug series


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Sep 24, 2009)

Children of Mana

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3


----------



## killinspree42099 (Sep 24, 2009)

halo: odst          .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 24, 2009)

just beat Marvel Ultimate Alliance2, now playing Too human after that im gonna beat Fallout 3 and then get ODST


----------



## Twilit (Sep 26, 2009)

Tales of Vesperia came in the mail today. Just played through just over an hour, and I'm fuckin lovin it. 

The real time battle system is really fun, so grinding shant be a pain in the neck, if ever needed. The English voice actors do a pretty good job, the visuals are really nice, and the music fits ever mood perfectly.

So far 9.4/10


----------



## Corruption (Sep 26, 2009)

Aion Online.
Awesome fantasy MMORPG if you're into those kind of games.

I'm also playing through Half-Life 2: Episode 2. When the hell is episode 3 going to come out!


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 26, 2009)

Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## shit (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been playing the shit out of RPG Maker XP. Check out my professional style preview, dog.


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 26, 2009)

Trying to finally get all of the ultimate weapons in FF X and Im realizing that I will never win a chocobo race in 0:0:0 seconds.


----------



## Mihael (Sep 26, 2009)

Resident evil 4, lol.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 27, 2009)

Finished Final Fantasy I today once again, gonna play FFII now.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 27, 2009)

Resident evil 4 again on my Wii and a bit of Mario strikers charged too


----------



## IchiTenshou (Sep 28, 2009)

Shining Wind JP ( on chapter 9 )


----------



## Fawful (Sep 28, 2009)

Shonen Jump vs Capcom.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2009)

Halo Combat Evolved!!! I felt like playing the first one again lol


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 28, 2009)

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
NBA 2k9 (as always)
Burnout Paradise


----------



## Zil (Sep 28, 2009)

Recently, I've been playing Max Payne.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 28, 2009)

UNCHARTED 2 beta.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just beat Arkham Asylum 2 mins ago. Great game, I have to return it to blockbuster tomorrow.


----------



## mabelabrah (Sep 29, 2009)

HI buddy
I am playing NHL 07 and god of war 3.and more other games if I would write here then it will become a big list.So just two hahaha


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Sep 29, 2009)

Resonate said:


> Trying to finally get all of the ultimate weapons in FF X and Im realizing that I will never win a chocobo race in 0:0:0 seconds.



You have to get most of the balloons and dodge "all" of the birds in order to get that time. It's hard as hell but it is possible. It took me about an entire month to do it lol.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Sep 29, 2009)

Trading on Pokemon Platinum.  I'll be SR'ing for a Modest Shiny Shaymin later today.


----------



## Roy (Sep 30, 2009)

Red Faction: Guerrilla


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 30, 2009)

Dynasty Warriors Strike force Special
Musou Orochi Z
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
Street Fighter 4
King of Fighters 12
Disgaea 3: Rasperberyl (side story)


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 4, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
BlazBlue
Uncharted 2 Multiplayer Beta
Batman Arkham Asylum...still


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 5, 2009)

Guardian Heroes (SEGA Saturn)

Gran Turismo psp
melty blood AA
KOF 2002 UM
tales of Vs psp


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2009)

Been playing the jellybeans out of Left 4 Dead lately. One of the best games I ever played.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 5, 2009)

Right now im replaying Riddick:escape from butcher bay

Prove me wrong but its definitely one of the best movie game-adaptations ever


----------



## Bushin (Oct 5, 2009)

Too Human
Halo OSDT
And the new batman!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Mass Effect on insanity mode. pek ... oh and MGS3. :ho


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

Gears of war 2, Aion, KH 358/2 days and pokemon platinum


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 6, 2009)

Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story. Cute game.


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 7, 2009)

Just Persona 4 and Pokemon Platinum


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Oct 7, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts Chain Of Memories and 358/2 Days.


----------



## Haventh (Oct 9, 2009)

Neverwinter Nights 2 Mask of The Betrayer (working on 2nd play trough)

and

Neverwinter Nights 2 Multiplayer


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 9, 2009)

batman arkham asylum


----------



## AndrewRogue (May 12, 2010)

Scarface, Gran Turismo 3 and 4.


----------



## Maxi (May 12, 2010)

I'm currently playing *Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance* on the original Xbox. 
So far, it's an awesome game . A bit hard though.


----------



## Alman01 (May 13, 2010)

nothing too specific, 
Im just rotating from OrangeBox (team fortress), to DragonAge, to Halo and then back again.


----------



## Awesome (May 13, 2010)

I wish I could be playing Star Wars Kotor but windows 7 doesn't like it. Playing some Final Fantasy X instead.


----------



## Masurao (May 13, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri (Offline mode for now)


----------



## Tifa (May 13, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 13, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank: Crack in Time and MW2.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 13, 2010)

Super Street Fighter IV (PS3)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (PS3)
New Super Mario Bros. Wii (Wii)


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2010)

Finishing up the Fallout3 DLC... and my last(lol hopefully) run through in ME2, then onto BioShock2. :33


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)

I should get Bioshock 2, or Red dead redemption.....

I just finished up Star wars Force Unleashed Sith Edition and I just turned Luke into my evil apprentice.  Now I'm going to sell that along with Bayonetta and Modern Warfare 2 oh yeah and Fable 2.

Now unto FF13 so I can sell that too. Dammit why don't I just rent games, I spend too much.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 13, 2010)

Splinter Cell Conviction and Bad Company 2


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)

Is Conviction good? Co-op looks fun.


----------



## Vanity (May 14, 2010)

The only games I've played recently are Pokemon and also The Legendary Starfy.

Both are DS games.


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2010)

Just finished Playing Red Faction Guerilla. Now i'm playing Final Fantasy IV DS.


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2010)

Dante's Inferno
Starcraft 2 Beta
Super Street Fighter IV


----------



## Augors (May 20, 2010)

FF XIII still. Shit is getting real in that game I'm also done with the 2nd disc (360).


----------



## Respite (May 20, 2010)

Starcraft 2 beta
Diablo 2 
Dungeon Fighter Online
Final Fantasy Thirteen
Fable 2 (when im bored as hell)
Halo 3 
Cod 4
Bioshock 2
Pokemon HeartGold


----------



## Awesome (May 20, 2010)

FF13 (NCU challenge)
FFX (NSGNSNCNONENNENBB challenge)


----------



## Maxi (May 20, 2010)

Lately, i haven't played any game. 

I try to play as much as possible but many things hinder me (school etc.).


----------



## redfirefly (May 21, 2010)

Just finished playing DBZ budokai tenkaichi 3.I playin fifa 10 on my ps2


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2010)

Finished Alan Wake.

Probably my favorite game I played this year.


----------



## crumejack (May 21, 2010)

Right now i am playing Final Fantasy XIII  and  Left 4 dead 2....Both games are very nice and very enjoyable...And Final Fantasy XIII is really awesome...


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Final Fantasy Tactics, Final Fantasy 13 and CoD:MW2


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2010)

Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

bought Magic the Gather on XBLA today, pretty fun, but i suck ass at it.


----------



## speedstar (May 22, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption. Its good!


----------



## red hawk (May 22, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks

Finally decided to beat it after having it just sitting around


----------



## Proxy (May 22, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 (4th Time)
Demon's Souls
Final Fantasy XIII
and there's still RDR and Dead Space to start.


----------



## Toreno (May 22, 2010)

RE5 Gold Edition and Heavy Rain (2nd Time)


----------



## Gnome (May 22, 2010)

i just started mini ninjas, but also just beat it


----------



## Aeon (May 22, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Junas (May 23, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption! Gotta say it is excellent!


----------



## competitionbros (May 24, 2010)

Current:

Red Dead Redemption
Split Second
Batman: Arkham Asylum (game of the year edition)

Old:

Legend of Dragoon
Super Mario 64
Road Rash


----------



## Prowler (May 24, 2010)

Super Street Fighter IV 
FIFA 10 
Fable 2
Virtua Tennis 3
Devil May Cry 4


----------



## Overwatch (May 24, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 and Modern Warfare 2, both on PC.


----------



## Tifa (May 24, 2010)

Playing Dissidia


----------



## Awesome (May 24, 2010)

FFX challenge listed in my sig. Got to BFA and having a BLAST getting my ass kicked. 

FF13 NCUNEL - Challenge ends at Barthandelus. I won't stand a chance after chapter 9. Anything in C11 past in impossible without leveling equipment. Unless I figure out a strange way to win.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 28, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)
Red Dead Redemption (PS3)
Super Street Fighter IV (PS3)


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 28, 2010)

right now

prince of persia: the forgotten sands


----------



## Haventh (May 29, 2010)

Assassin's Creed, Baldurs Gate 2, Dragon Age, Final Fantasy XIII, Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Neverwinter Nights 2.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2010)

the legend of zelda and portal


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 29, 2010)

Castlevania - Dawn Of Sorrow (DS)
Darksiders (PS3)

Both are really good games


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2010)

Finished Sam and Max: The Penal Zone, started The Tomb of Sammun Mak.

Also still trying to trudge through Darksiders. It seems like a game that I would play for a bit, put away, and bring back out over the course of a couple months 'till I finally beat it...but I'm renting it right now.


----------



## Gnome (May 29, 2010)

Been playing some Mario Galaxy 2, it's pretty good, not mind blowing better than the first like gaming sites have been saying.


----------



## Gundam Meister (May 29, 2010)

I am currently playing the Gamecube version of Lord of The Ring The Third Age


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 29, 2010)

Red Faction Guerrilla

If you'd like to personally smash in your door, then you would LOVE this game.


----------



## Furious George (May 29, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## BossNigga (May 29, 2010)

Finishing the Fallout 3 expansions


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2010)

Playing Portal and Mario 64 .


----------



## Fang (May 29, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption on the 360.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Mario 64 .



Now that brings back memories, what a game


----------



## squilliam (May 29, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2010)

Put in Dragon Age right now. I'm in orzammar and now I know why I stopped playing. Bitches are overpowered here 

Fucking dwarves. They can go fuck themselves. I'm an underleveled mage


----------



## CBACS (May 30, 2010)

Earthbound/Mother 2.

All other JRPGs pale in comparison.


----------



## WheresFooF (May 30, 2010)

I'm afk on WC3 supposed to be playing Naruto vs Bleach
Instead on my 360 playing Halo 3


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 30, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption on PS3 and Pokemon HG.


----------



## South of Hell (May 30, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 and Pogeymanz


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2010)

Alpha Protocol.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 30, 2010)

Mirror's Edge

I SWEAR TO COW I'M GONNA PLATINUM THIS BITCH


----------



## Tifa (May 30, 2010)

Prince of Persia


----------



## Super Naruto (May 30, 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic for the billionth time.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

I would be playing Star wars kotor if it liked Windows 7.


----------



## Ninjah (May 30, 2010)

Just finished God of War 3, and what a game, insane battles. 10/10

Next up my sleeve is RDR.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 1, 2010)

Gave up trying to finish Darksiders, playing Super Mario Galaxy 2 now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2010)

Alpha protocol with little bit vegas/gears 2 thrown in when people wanna play.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

Been playing some Bayonetta, one of the best action games i've played.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2010)

Just finished Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow and Final Fantasy IV Advance.

Now I'm playing Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow.

I may start a Harvest Moon game in the near future if my family members stop hogging the console it's on.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 2, 2010)

Just beat Lost Planet 2 went back to borderlands for now and when live partner gets it will start Red Dead Redemption


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Fable2, and fallout3*


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 3, 2010)

Supersonic acrobatic rocket-powered battle-cars :ho


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 3, 2010)

Bad Company 2, also re-playing Portal.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2010)

Starry Sky -In Summer- I got otome addicted and a good way to learn japanese when u randomly guess answers lol


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2010)

Just finished Bayonetta, going to be playing Uncharted when it arrives in the mail.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jun 3, 2010)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles (original Sega Genesis) Kickin' it old school.
L4D2
SF4 PC (I hope SSF 4 comes out soon for it)


----------



## Toreno (Jun 3, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption and RE5


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 3, 2010)

FFIX, yet AGAIN.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 3, 2010)

Bad Company 2.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 4, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## Koi (Jun 7, 2010)

Playing Civilizations: Revolution to try and win all four ways.  They're not hard, just time-consuming.  I got Domination and Economic under my belt, and I think I just won a Technological victory?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Just finished Bayonetta, going to be playing Uncharted when it arrives in the mail.



how is bayonetta?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm tempted to play Mass Effect 2...


----------



## Angelus (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm playing Devil May Cry 4 once again.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 7, 2010)

Nova said:


> how is bayonetta?



Bayonetta is non-stop kick assery!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> how is bayonetta?



Good gameplay, starts to get repetitive only near the end of the game. Story is mediocre, music is annoying as hell. Overall its a good action game.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 8, 2010)

Just finished God of War III this weekend. Truly epic...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2010)

Playing Uncharted Drakes Fortune.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 8, 2010)

MGS Peace Walker 
FF6 for the SNES


----------



## Cjones (Jun 8, 2010)

Persona 4


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

Was playing BAtman AA.. but Peace Walker come out today sooo PEACE WALKER!!! *GLORIOUS MASTER GAME*.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2010)

Castle Crasher.

Awesome, that's all.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 9, 2010)

GTA4 my second time. Need something new to play


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2010)

If you liked GTA4, then you'll love RDR. I hope they fixed those glitches though. Playing MGS peace walker.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 9, 2010)

Killzone 2, first time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 9, 2010)

Just finished Mario Galaxy 2.

In the middle of Megaman 10 and Nostalgia on my DS.


----------



## Dil (Jun 9, 2010)

Finished God of War 1 on PS3, now going to start on the 2nd one. Then the 3rd one. 

GOW is truly epic. I think it's even better then DMC, but that's just me.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 | Working on getting to 5th prestige. I would be there already if they extended double XP days a little longer.

Pokémon Heart Gold Version | Fucking win.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 10, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption awesome game is awesome, except for the game freezing glitches.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Zelda: Majora's Mask, Super Street Fighter IV and Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm replaying Pokemon Mystery Dungeon on my DS and replaying An Untitled Story on my computer.

Seriously, if you haven't played An Untitled Story yet then you are giving yourself a major disservice.



lKazuhiro said:


> Zelda: Majora's Mask, Super Street Fighter IV and Modern Warfare 2.



Ah, Majora's Mask, I haven't played that in a while.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 12, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> If you liked GTA4, then you'll love RDR. I hope they fixed those glitches though.



Unfortunately I already finished RDR.
But you are right, I loved it


----------



## valerian (Jun 18, 2010)

MGS Peace Walker


----------



## Isshy (Jun 18, 2010)

Resident evil 5 and Tekken.

Whooahh.. those are my type of games.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2010)

dot hack//infection


----------



## Maxi (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm cureently playing inFamous and Dragon Age: Origins.
Both games are pretty badass .


----------



## Griever (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dark cloud* i started playing it again a few days ago after i realized that i never compleated it. I like it, the weapon build up is pretty fun.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

marvel vs capcom 2


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 19, 2010)

Disgaea 2. It's been sitting on my shelf for months now and it wasn't until yesterday that I actually felt in the mood for it's gameplay.


----------



## Gino (Jun 19, 2010)

Legend of zelda manjora's mask for the first time in four years Oh how I hated this game but it must be Beat!!!


----------



## Extasee (Jun 19, 2010)

Solitaire.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 19, 2010)

Been playing the old Blade Runner PC game all night. Got the Crystal Ending this time.

I love this game. Too bad they don't release games with such great atmosphere these days...


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 19, 2010)

RDR bores me... and I'm not even in half way in the game.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

cod modern warfare 2


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 19, 2010)

Still Shadow Hearts Covenant. Hoping to finally get to Persona 2.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence


----------



## VioNi (Jun 19, 2010)

Haunting Ground/Demento


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2010)

Persona 4....again...damn its addictive


----------



## Toreno (Jun 19, 2010)

Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, Red Dead Redemption, Trials HD, and Pokémon Heart Gold.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 19, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption
Portal
Fallout 3


----------



## Horan (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm a n00b in Granado Espada. But I'm playing it anyway.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 20, 2010)

Super Smash Bros Brawl and Samurai Warriors 2 Empires


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 20, 2010)

I am just about to play the transformers multiplayer online demo...._right now_


----------



## Awesome (Jun 20, 2010)

MGS4 and FF13

I'm gonna get the platinum but I had to restart to do it


----------



## taiga (Jun 20, 2010)

phantom hourglass.


----------



## Komodo Moria (Jun 20, 2010)

Saints rows

Mario Galaxy 2

Ratchet and Clank: Crack in time (So. Freakin. Awesome.)


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

Heavy Rain


----------



## zuul (Jun 21, 2010)

Guitar Hero

Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

KOTOR..


----------



## Awesome (Jun 21, 2010)

KOTOR > Mass Effect 

Still heavy rain


----------



## VioNi (Jun 21, 2010)

Mario & Sonic at the Winter Olympic Games.


----------



## Cash (Jun 21, 2010)

been playing FFX again


----------



## Tifa (Jun 21, 2010)

Crisis Core


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

Elebits for the DS.  It's actually pretty fun, and I like solving the puzzles a lot.  It also helps that I got it for $5 at Five Below.   But I matured my ice bunny Omega and I'm pissed because he's no longer all that cute.


----------



## amorette (Jun 22, 2010)

I will play Tales of Symphonia again for the 8963843726492th time after I finish the prelim sketches for my commission tomorrow :ho
-happy dances-


----------



## Brian (Jun 22, 2010)

Super Street Fighter 4


----------



## CainTrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Little Big Planet, there have been some good user created levels recently.


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2010)

God of War 2


----------



## Lupin (Jun 22, 2010)

League of Legends.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 22, 2010)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## Minh489 (Jun 22, 2010)

Fallout 3


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

A bunch of DS games. Prepping myself for 3DS. pek


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock.

My fucking MW2 got a circle scratch and until I can afford to buy a new one I guess I gotta play some of my other games.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 22, 2010)

The first *Resident Evil*, I am playing the remake for _GameCube_ I think I am giving myself heart problems by playing it alone in the dark with no sound but the game, man when those crimson-heads pop up I almost cough up my lungs.

Is it just me or is it a lot scarier when you controller is broken? XD


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 22, 2010)

??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> The first *Resident Evil*, I am playing the remake for _GameCube_ I think I am giving myself heart problems by playing it alone in the dark with no sound but the game, man when those crimson-heads pop up I almost cough up my lungs.
> 
> Is it just me or is it a lot scarier when you controller is broken? XD



Ugh... I could never get through that game, everytime I worked up the courage to go through a door, the door opening cinematic would last just long enough to make me lose my nerve and I'd end up running back into the previous room to pause and stand there for another 5 minutes before trying it again..... I blame the lighting, the Gamecube game has scary lighting.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2010)

Play it on easy. Playing Chris on normal or hard is like putting your dick through a cheese grater. It's really annoying.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 23, 2010)

*3D Dot heroes.* Most fun I have had in gaming for a while. Very nostalgic.


----------



## Gino (Jun 23, 2010)

Just beat army of two the 40th day and MW2 in the same day fuck those games were short


----------



## Maxi (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm currently playing:
*Dragon Age* Origins: Geez, this game is quite the complicated one. 
_*inFamous*_: This is the one that has occupied most of my time. It's pretty good and i'm looking forward completing it.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 23, 2010)

Haunting Ground. Getting sick of this damn Riccardo shooting me in the neck. XD


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 23, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Haunting Ground. Getting sick of this damn Riccardo shooting me in the neck. XD



*sigh* I just lost interest when they killed Daniella. She's the most interesting character in that game and they just had to do away with her.  Maybe if Fiona was more developed I could keep going.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 24, 2010)

*What Video Games Are You Currently Playing?*

I am currently playing Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PS2), I am 55% into the game now.

I'll probably take a break and start playing Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King (PS2) later today for 5 hours before I go to bed.


----------



## Seyta (Jun 24, 2010)

Currently playing Hexyz Force (PSP)
It's pretty good for a turn-based RPG in my opinion


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

Eh right now just dj hero. Trying to get 5 stars on everything. But I've been really wanting to play bioshock


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 24, 2010)

FFIX agaaain.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2010)

marvel vs capcom 2


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 24, 2010)

MW2, UNS, Galaxy 2, and Soul Silver. Going to replay Vesperia when I'm done with Galaxy.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 24, 2010)

The Orange Box, and MW2.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 24, 2010)

transformers :w4c


----------



## Helix (Jun 24, 2010)

Dead Space and Burnout Paradise


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 24, 2010)

Demon's Souls (PS3)
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (PS3)
Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii)


----------



## fedcom (Jun 24, 2010)

Been playing MGS4.
It annoys the shit out of me.

Every hour or so the movies end and it forces me to play this incredibly lacklustre third person shooter for a couple minutes.


----------



## fedcom (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Is Rock Band 2 any good?
I bought the first Rock Band, but spent like $200 on it so I got a little burned. I did play it alot, but not $200 worth...so idk about getting the second one. Can I just use my RB1 instruments or would I have to pay the full $200 again?

Anyways, I've Been playing MGS4.
Its annoying the shit out of me.

Every hour or so the movies end and it forces me to play this incredibly lacklustre third person shooter for a couple minutes.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 25, 2010)

Galaxy 2 and Tatsunoko VS Capcom.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 25, 2010)

I am currently playing Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PS2), I am  55% into the game now.

I'll probably take a break and start playing Dragon Quest VIII: Journey  of the Cursed King (PS2) later today for 5 hours before I go to bed.


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2010)

Currently I'm playing Elder Scrolls: Morrowind and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 25, 2010)

fedcom said:


> Been playing MGS4.
> It annoys the shit out of me.
> 
> Every hour or so the movies end and it forces me to play this incredibly lacklustre third person shooter for a couple minutes.


It's not a third person shooter it's a stealth game fucker.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 25, 2010)

Just cause 2. About 30% done. It's a massive fucking sandbox game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 25, 2010)

Transformice.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 25, 2010)

CoD4 and Magic: The Gathering


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2010)

Playing FF13 and FE: The Sacred Stones again.


----------



## Appletart (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It's not a third person shooter it's a stealth game fucker.



He'll change his tune once he hits Act 4.


----------



## competitionbros (Jun 25, 2010)

Singularity for the second time.

Lego Harry Potter Years 1-4

Split/Second Velocity

Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2010)

I was playing Killzone 2, i didn't like it so I sent it back to Gamefly.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 25, 2010)

fedcom said:


> Been playing MGS4.
> It annoys the shit out of me.
> 
> Every hour or so the movies end and it forces me to play this incredibly lacklustre third person shooter for a couple minutes.



It's not a TPS, it's a stealth action game... What do you do? Do you just run and gun on the lowest difficulty?

Playing FF13 and I would be playing ff6, but I'm forced to run this computer on a linux CD at the moment.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 25, 2010)

fedcom said:


> ^ Is Rock Band 2 any good?
> I bought the first Rock Band, but spent like $200 on it so I got a little burned. I did play it alot, but not $200 worth...so idk about getting the second one. Can I just use my RB1 instruments or would I have to pay the full $200 again?



You can just buy the RB2 disk and use your old instruments. Same goes for RB3 when it comes out later this year.

Anyways, I'm just finishing up Red Dead Redemption. I wanted to get the 100%, but I've burned myself out. 

And I'm replaying Persona 4 to get myself ready for Persona 3 portable in a couple of weeks.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 25, 2010)

Mario Kart (Wii)

King Boo is so fucking cute.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2010)

fedcom said:


> ^ Is Rock Band 2 any good?
> I bought the first Rock Band, but spent like $200 on it so I got a little burned. I did play it alot, but not $200 worth...so idk about getting the second one. Can I just use my RB1 instruments or would I have to pay the full $200 again?





DragonTiger said:


> You can just buy the RB2 disk and use your old instruments. Same goes for RB3 when it comes out later this year.
> 
> Anyways, I'm just finishing up Red Dead Redemption. I wanted to get the 100%, but I've burned myself out.
> 
> And I'm replaying Persona 4 to get myself ready for Persona 3 portable in a couple of weeks.



Because I'm almost certain this post got missed.

To add onto it, I'd say go for it. By now it probably only cost $40-50, and the disk comes with an (improved) 89 song soundtrack.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 25, 2010)

*Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King (PS2)*

I received my copy of the game on Wednesday (I think xD), I'm so happy it came earlier than the estimated delivery date.

Anyways, I'm at the little village right before the huge city of Alexandria, where Jessica lives.

My characters are Level 9 at the moment. I'll probably grind them until they're Level 15 before going up to the Mansion, or not. Can't make up my mind at the moment, lol.


----------



## ShangDOh (Jun 25, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption and 3D Dot Game Heroes, oh yeah I'm going to be busy for awhile.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm replaying Charles Barkley: Shut Up and Jam Gaiden.


----------



## Lazymie (Jun 27, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Mario Kart (Wii)
> 
> King Boo is so fucking cute.




This I agree. 
I just love King Boo.
That friggen cute ghost! <3

Anyways I'm playing Trauma Team for the Wii.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 27, 2010)

*Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King (PS2)*

My characters are now around Levels 11-12, and I'm at the point in the  storyline where I have to go to the port to catch up with Jessica.

I'll probably grind my characters to Level 15 or 20 before I go off  after her.


----------



## Sonikk (Jul 3, 2010)

Lineage 2, fallout 3 , legend of dragoon, counter strike source gothic 2 and 3 anddd oblivion


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jul 3, 2010)

Playing Xenogears and loving it.


----------



## Appletart (Jul 3, 2010)

Oblivion, god of war 1+2, red dead, WoW and fallout3 and masseffect.


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 3, 2010)

i'm focusing on mario galaxy 2 at the moment.

I'd say either alan wake or fallout 3 next.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Left 4 dead 2, SF4 (need to get SUPER).  Staying away from consoles for now. Might pick up a 360 when the new one drops so I can play Sonic 4 and some other 360 games.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2010)

Lego Harry Potter

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo many studs. And my lil'bro is one of the most annoying people to play with.


----------



## Soca (Jul 5, 2010)

about to play modern warfare 2 :ho


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2010)

Alan Wake and Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nier

6/10


----------



## Leah (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm working on Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 5, 2010)

NCAA Football 11 demo, awesome game captures the atmosphere of college football.


----------



## Koi (Jul 6, 2010)

Lego Harry Potter!  I don't care, I love both Harry Potter and the Lego games.  It's basically the same gameplay as all the others but I really like how they've incorporated different spells and such into the game.  And the ever-expanding Hogwarts hub is a great touch.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 6, 2010)

FIFA Online
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dead Space and Fallout 3:GOTY.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

Final Fantasy: Dissidia

KEFKA


----------



## Griever (Jul 14, 2010)

Star Ocean: Till the end of time

I decided to replay it since i love it so much


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 14, 2010)

Okami

Kingdom Hearts

Katamari

and helping my friend with Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 14, 2010)

Griever said:


> Star Ocean: Till the end of time
> 
> I decided to replay it since i love it so much



I own that game and it's really fun.

Do you have the normal version, or the director's cut?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2010)

Currently bought Uncharted 2. Incredible game.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 16, 2010)

Singulairty for the 360. This game is the shit. Ranked top 20 in the ladder. I've been playing this a LOT.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 16, 2010)

Super Street Fighter IV-PS3
Borderlands-X360


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jul 17, 2010)

Playing Taiko no Tatsujin Portable 2 for PSP


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock, Guitar Hero: Metallica, and Alan Wake.


----------



## ??? (Jul 17, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 17, 2010)

Pokemon Fire Red & The Sims 2


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Jul 17, 2010)

NBA Live 10, Red Dead Redemption and The Saboteur.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2010)

Persona 3 Portable and Dragon Quest 9.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri (ID: PURRRW if you want to add me...)
Pokemon SoulSilver (still don't finish it lol... damn MH...)
About to start Portal...
and still learning SSFIV...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 18, 2010)

Earthworm Jim

I'd forgot just how good was it. Felt very comfortable on XBox controller then some damn SNES pad! :ho

A worm + a spacesuit = Better then sex!  Nah, not really..


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 18, 2010)

Gears of War 2. 23,000 kills in King of the Hill, lolol.


----------



## Criminal (Jul 18, 2010)

Just started Saints Row 2 over. Made a new female character and took it from the top. Dont know why. Been pretty stressed lately and for some reason gang violence really relaxes me. 

I also started playing ultimate ninja 3 on ps2 again.


----------



## Divi (Jul 18, 2010)

Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 18, 2010)

Star Ocean 4, didn't thought it would be that good.
Red Dead Redemption for the third time


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 18, 2010)

Mass Effect 2 FTW.


----------



## Cosmo G. Spacely (Jul 19, 2010)

Final Fantasy Crisis Core - PSP
and NBA 2k10 - 360


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Death Spank.

Gave up playing Trinity Universe, but I may pick it back up once I'm done here.

I'm having too much fun with Death Spank to really care though. It's a very enjoyable game, and has some geniunely funny parts (though, admittedly, some of the "humor" I find so low-brow it's just insulting to my intelligence).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 19, 2010)

Bio Shock 2

Big Daddy vs Big Sister, hell yeah! 

B...but I couldn't bring myself to say *"Tough luck, brat, I'm going to have you!"* when I was given a choice between saving or ripping the fuck out of her ADAMs...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2010)

I was playing God of War 3 until it glitched when I'm about to kill hermes. Now I'm trying to figure out how to bypass that part.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2010)

Yugioh World Championship Edition 2010: Reverse of Arcadia


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 20, 2010)

Been playing Persona 3 Portable. The few changes to bring it more in line with 4 make it playable but... well, it's still half the game 4 is. So far, none of the characters is half as interesting or awesome as Chie, much less Kanji. To be fair, Persona 4 had a flat out *amazing* cast of characters. With Teddi the only one I hated, everyone else is above average to awesome. And that's not even getting into the supporting cast like Dojima.

It's not a bad game, it's just, even with the improvements* I still can't see why people raved about 3.


*The cut scenes take a major hit as they lack in game graphics, but the game seems less punishing in combat (Maybe I choose a lower difficulty after the first time...) and, far as I can tell, like 4 you no longer lose social rank when you don't hang with someone for awhile. Also, they seem to bug me a little less so I don't feel like any minute Cousin ****ing Roman is gonna call.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2010)

^^
Akihiko is pretty cool and so is the dog the robot and shinjiro. Junpei is funny sometimes too but usually he is just pathetic.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 20, 2010)

Monkey Island 2.

Ahhh, good memories! :ho


----------



## Augors (Jul 20, 2010)

Star Wars: Force Unleashed (360)


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 20, 2010)

Unreal Tournament 3. It's so win!


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 20, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy. LOL.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 21, 2010)

NCAA Football 11 awesome game, huge improvement over last year game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Nothing, I really need a good computer game to play.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jul 21, 2010)

just beat heavy rain. awesome game.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Been playing Persona 3 Portable. The few changes to bring it more in line with 4 make it playable but... well, it's still half the game 4 is. So far, none of the characters is half as interesting or awesome as Chie, much less Kanji. To be fair, Persona 4 had a flat out *amazing* cast of characters. With Teddi the only one I hated, everyone else is above average to awesome. And that's not even getting into the supporting cast like Dojima.
> 
> It's not a bad game, it's just, even with the improvements* I still can't see why people raved about 3.


I'm playing this game as well. If anything, P4's plot is practically a straightout variation of a "sleepy town mystery". It is not really original, but what makes up for it is the characters. P3, on the other hand, had a more interesting plot, though I feel that there's no chemistry with the characters. Not to mention, I don't get that idea of high school kids saving the world and acting more like adults.



Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> *The cut scenes take a major hit as they lack in game graphics, but the game seems less punishing in combat (Maybe I choose a lower difficulty after the first time...) and, far as I can tell, like 4 you no longer lose social rank when you don't hang with someone for awhile. Also, they seem to bug me a little less so I don't feel like any minute Cousin ****ing Roman is gonna call.


Actually, I played the FES version and it's basically almost the same game for the PSP port. I just find it hard to go with the plot with just portraits doing the talking rather than seeing the sprites in motion.

So yeah, I'm playing that game and of course, Peace Walker. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Lucifeller (Jul 21, 2010)

MajorThor said:


> Unreal Tournament 3. It's so win!



I have the PS3 version. Wonder if the online servers are still up...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 21, 2010)

LIMBO.

Get it now or you'd be such a failure.

Simple yet amazing game. Can see LIMBO landing some awards for it.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm playing this game as well. If anything, P4's plot is practically a straightout variation of a "sleepy town mystery". It is not really original, but what makes up for it is the characters. P3, on the other hand, had a more interesting plot, though I feel that there's no chemistry with the characters. Not to mention, I don't get that idea of high school kids saving the world and acting more like adults.



The only person that acts like an adult is Mitsuru and the MC. Everyone else acts pretty immaturely. 




dspr8_rugged said:


> Actually, I played the FES version and it's basically almost the same game for the PSP port. I just find it hard to go with the plot with just portraits doing the talking rather than seeing the sprites in motion.
> 
> So yeah, I'm playing that game and of course, Peace Walker. Can't go wrong with that.



You can never go wrong with Peace Walker.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2010)

Bad Company 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 21, 2010)

Metal Slug 3. Christ, it's tough, alright..


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 21, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 and Fallout 3.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 22, 2010)

The World said:


> ^^
> Akihiko is pretty cool and so is the dog the robot and shinjiro. Junpei is funny sometimes too but usually he is just pathetic.



Haven't gotten to dog and robot yet. Junpei and Yosuke might as well be the same guy. Well, that's not totally fair. Yosuke is a little more interesting.

And Akihiko, well... unles shis social link gives himone hell of a bak story, he's the same damn character I've seen in a ton of anime and Manga. Compare him to Kanji and he falls short massivley when it comes to characterization.

To be fair, most JRPG characters fall short compared to Kanji.




dspr8_rugged said:


> I'm playing this game as well. If anything, P4's plot is practically a straightout variation of a "sleepy town mystery". It is not really original, but what makes up for it is the characters. P3, on the other hand, had a more interesting plot, though I feel that there's no chemistry with the characters. Not to mention, I don't get that idea of high school kids saving the world and acting more like adults.



Yeah, but P3's plot doesn't even start to kick in until you are a 1/4 of the way throuhg the year. P4 gives you a reason to do things right from the get go. And to be fair, P4 is also a interesting case of a mystery story, as you can dead end into wrong choices, and even once you solve it there's a greater mystery to solve that you may not even realize.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 22, 2010)

Modern Warfare and Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Gilder (Jul 23, 2010)

Dragon Quest IX - DS
Monster Hunter Tri - WII

Haven't really touched the 360 lately.... / MH3 keeps me pretty busy


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

I just started playing Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty (PS2), but I am having trouble taking the correct pictures of that Metal Gear.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2010)

Started DQ IX


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Medieval 2: Total War


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 26, 2010)

At the moment I'm playing:

- Dissidia: Final Fantasy [PSP] - Very good game imo, amazing characters and challenging story modes (especially Inward Chaos).

- Midnight Club: LA Remix [Xbox 360] - Love it a lot; good graphics, soundtrack, cars and races. The damn police piss me off to no end though...

@ Anakin Solo - Need a computer game rec? 

American Mgees' Alice.

Very good twist on the Alice in Wonderland plot. A very dark, gruesome, gory, damn hard but amazing game imo


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Sure, I could use one.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2010)

Phantasy Star Universe Beta


----------



## Twilit (Jul 26, 2010)

Tales of Vesperia with some Transformers: WFC in between.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Jul 26, 2010)

Fallout 3 - Xbox 360


----------



## Higawa (Jul 29, 2010)

Replay DMC3 and DMC4 
Just finished Resident Evil 1again and play RE4 now

yeah im on capcom streak


----------



## Theaww (Jul 29, 2010)

Fallout 3 for PC
Portal for PC
Modernwarfare 2 for 360


----------



## Awesome (Jul 29, 2010)

Diablo 2 and FF9


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Micha (Jul 29, 2010)

Phantasy Star Portable and Fatal Frame III.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri
Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 30, 2010)

Replaying both A Link to the Past and Golden Sun.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 30, 2010)

Monkey Island 2

Just awesome game, just what every point-and-click games should be like. 

Retro graphics - Better then some HD graphic craps! :ho


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jul 30, 2010)

StarCraft II  ^^


----------



## Micha (Jul 30, 2010)

Final Fantasy IV (DS Remake)


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2010)

I was just going to start Alan Wake: The Signal DLC for the second playthrough. Gonna get those achievements nao


----------



## M a t t h e w (Jul 31, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 1, 2010)

-Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days.
-Final Fantasy Dissidia
-Lego Harry Potter


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 2, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption and starting a new game of Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 3, 2010)

Currently playing Disgaea DS and Luminous Arc.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 4, 2010)

Just started third playthru of Batman: Arkham Asylum on X360. Love that game.


----------



## Baks (Aug 5, 2010)

Just beaten GTA Sandreas, what an awesome game.  Imo it the best game in the series.

Definitely better than the crap that was called GTA IV thats for sure. XP

I am now gonna try to complete Persona 4 next.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Aug 5, 2010)

JuubiSage said:


> Just started third playthru of Batman: Arkham Asylum on X360. Love that game.


Is it that good?

I just finished Red Dead Redemption. 

Now, until UNS2 is released, it will have to be old re-runs with L4D2.
Unless a fun, cheap game comes along.


----------



## Baks (Aug 10, 2010)

Completed Persona 4 100% a few mins ago, all S-links maxxed.

Amazing game, one of the best RPG's I have played for ages.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2010)

Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition


----------



## Naruto Trids (Aug 10, 2010)

GTA 4: TLAD


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

Fable II for Xbox 360. I beat it the other day and now I am going for as many Achievements as possible. Working on the Gargoyle/Silver Key Achievement at the moment. Shit is annoying.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 10, 2010)

Demon's Souls (again)
FFXIII
Dead Space


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally got my hands on Phoenix Wright Justice For All. 

OMG, Pearl is so adorable~! It makes me wanna go

​


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 11, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Is it that good?
> 
> I just finished Red Dead Redemption.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, it is one of the best movie-ties video games and it's pretty damn impressive to achieve that.

Get it!

A Batman + A Insane Joker = Win 

Meanwhile, I'm wondering which to play Lost Planet 2, Crackdown 2 or Infinite Undiscovery that I just got today...


----------



## M a t t h e w (Aug 11, 2010)

Resonance of Fate (RPG)

(Click here)


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2010)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Is it that good?


Hell yeah, easily the best comic book game ever made.

Now I'm playing Br?tal Legend and Skate.


----------



## Appletart (Aug 11, 2010)

Batman AA is boss, get it.

Currently playing Naruto Ult Nin Heroes 3 on along with FF7, FFTactics, GoW, tomb raider anniversary and Resistance all on PsP.


----------



## Maxi (Aug 11, 2010)

Fallout 3 GOTY edition and Dragon Age Origins.
I'm going for an RPG madness.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2010)

my sig            .


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 11, 2010)

Lost Planet 2

Good game, I quite enjoy protecting my useless team members from some dirty insects with my gating gun. 

Online mode was quite slow in compared to Modern Warfare 2...


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 11, 2010)

You dare compare a game like LP2 to a game like MW2?


----------



## Gilder (Aug 12, 2010)

DQ IX & Fallout 3 GOTY


----------



## Theaww (Aug 13, 2010)

Im Imagining I'm playing Halo:Reach while i play Halo 3


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Aug 13, 2010)

I was playing 2010 South Africa World Cup a while ago.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 13, 2010)

Bad Company 2.

I leveled


----------



## Micha (Aug 13, 2010)

Phantasy Star Portable
Dissidia
Fatal Frame ll


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2010)

*Brütal Legend* - Finished the main story but I'm still collecting stuff, doing side missions and driving around the world for fun.
*Skate* - Doing random challenges and skating around ;D


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 14, 2010)

Trying to get the platinum in [Prototype]


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Last game I played or was playing on Nintendo 64 was Donkey Kong 

Gotta love the oldies.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2010)

Currently playing: Monday Night Combat


----------



## Toreno (Aug 14, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 and Madden 11


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption
Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World: The Game


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 14, 2010)

Dragon Quest V
Scott Pilgrim vs The World


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 14, 2010)

Strider       .


----------



## yurippe (Aug 14, 2010)

persona 3 portable: somewhat im on the last "playable/battle month" i have this thing with video games lately where i play it till the final boss then quit D: still my favorite game though...

pokemon soul silver: started this up again to beat red and get hoenn and kanto starters


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

BlazBlue and BC2
but i am waiting for NUNS2 and killzone3


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 15, 2010)

The Longest Journey.

And replaying Starcraft 1 until I get my other pc back so I can play Starcraft 2


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 15, 2010)

Uncharted 2:Among thieves Multi-player
                          &
Fallout 3


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Aug 15, 2010)

Still playing Bayonetta and playing Dirge of Cerberus and some Naruto inbetween.


----------



## Kei (Aug 15, 2010)

Halo 3 and ODST.... They okay, but i still suck at first person shooters


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

I am currently playing Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories (PS2) and Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (DS).


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2010)

Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition
Final Fantasy X-2
.hack//G.U. Vol. 2: Reminisce


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 15, 2010)

Playing Bioshock 2 and loving it.


----------



## Tez (Aug 23, 2010)

I tried Call of Duty on Wii the other day. The controls really don't work with me lol.


----------



## Gino (Aug 23, 2010)

Persona 3 portable...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 23, 2010)

Back to playing [Prototype] cause i really want that Platinum


----------



## Micha (Aug 23, 2010)

Phantasy Star Portable 2 Trial Version. It may be a demo, but it was amazing! I can't wait until the actual game comes out next month. Been playing the first Phantasy Star Portable while I wait for PSP2.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 24, 2010)

Atelier Iris 1 & 2


----------



## Helix (Sep 11, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles II for PSP

Why is no one talking about this game?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2010)

inFamous (PS3)

Trying to pass the time till the end of the month when new games come out.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 11, 2010)

Shattered Dimensions and MMBN6.


----------



## ZyX (Sep 11, 2010)

Recettear An Item Shop's Tale


----------



## DjChopper24 (Sep 11, 2010)

A hack of FF6 called Awful Fantasy.

Its awesome!


----------



## Awesome (Sep 11, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts: BBS


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 11, 2010)

Robotrek! :33


----------



## Altron (Sep 11, 2010)

Jeanne D'Arc
Killzone Liberation
Blazblue Calamity Trigger Portable
Valkyria Chronicles II


----------



## Hellesh (Sep 11, 2010)

Borderlands
WoW 
League of Legends (win win win)


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 12, 2010)

Demon's Souls, Red Faction Guerrilla, Dead Space.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 13, 2010)

I am still playing *Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King* (PS2), I am currently grinding all of my characters and raising enough money for better equipment, before facing off against Dhoulmagus at the Dark Ruins.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI, Metal Gear Solid 4, Halo Reach, and Splinter Cell Conviction.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 13, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Final Fantasy VI, Metal Gear Solid 4, *Halo Reach, and Splinter Cell Conviction.*



Fuck... you and your 360 and all it's game


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 13, 2010)

Castle Crashers so far its fun.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2010)

Dragonball Raging Blast


----------



## Kamina (Sep 14, 2010)

Maplestory

Cos im epic like that


----------



## Toreno (Sep 14, 2010)

Fallout 3 GOTY


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 14, 2010)

Playing Fable 2 again as preperation for Fable 3 =)
Also Dragonball Raging Blast, some missing achievements and special moves still locked


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dead or Alive 4.
Anyone want a beat down?


----------



## Captain America (Sep 14, 2010)

Halo: Reach.


----------



## Jing (Sep 14, 2010)

Final Fantasy 8.
Grand Theft Auto 4.
Bad Company 2.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 14, 2010)

Just completed Mafia 2 and Dante Inferno.

Damn, Dante Inferno's Holy Cross attack was so fucking haxed!  

I could have all these freaks raped by just Holy Cross. 

I think I shall start a new game of Star Ocean: The Last Hope laters.


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 14, 2010)

Football Manager 2010 and started playing Smackdown vs Raw 2010 again on my 360


----------



## fireking77 (Sep 16, 2010)

*kingdom hearts birth by sleep

star wars the force unleashed *


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 16, 2010)

Halo Reach and Bad Company 2 with a little MW2 in there when I feel the urge.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Sep 16, 2010)

KH Birth By Sleep

GTA Vice City

TF2


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 19, 2010)

Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain. 

Its quite awesome on my PSP! I awoke to the pain of a new existence, this dank womb of darkness and decay....


----------



## kenji1104 (Sep 20, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption
Mount and Blade: Warband


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Sep 20, 2010)

Fable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 20, 2010)

Demon's Souls, Pokemon Heart Gold.


----------



## Kisothwolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Pokemon Gold (GB)
Dragon Quest IX


----------



## Ziko (Sep 20, 2010)

Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril DEMO.
Why can't someone be an asshole and dump the whole game..


----------



## ShangDOh (Sep 20, 2010)

Spiderman: Shattered Dimensions


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 20, 2010)

Playing Kingdom Heart : Birth by Sleep 
(finished Terra and Ventus story on Proud Mode now im begining Aqua Story *-*)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 21, 2010)

Peggle. ::33

Too addictive, just too damn addictive.....pek


----------



## Kei (Sep 21, 2010)

Magna Carta 2

Someone shoot me its like all the cliche of an RPG rolled into one shitstorm


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 21, 2010)

Demon's mother fucking Souls.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 23, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Magna Carta 2
> 
> Someone shoot me its like all the cliche of an RPG rolled into one shitstorm



Request granted 

More to the point, finished God of War 3. Pathetic ending... I expected more from the god of Petty Vengeance and Hissy Fits. Gameplay was just as fun as ever though.


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been playing quite a bit of King's Field Additional II. I haven't had a game hold my attention and keep me engaged like this for a LONG time.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 24, 2010)

Command and Conquer Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge
Touhou: Scarlet Weather Rhapsody


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 29, 2010)

Dead Rising 2 (PS3)
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle (Wii)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 29, 2010)

To celebrate my new PS3 ownership, I bought Vagrant Story and Medievil from PS3 Store.

Vagrant Story.... I was going after it for long, long time and finally I got it now...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Yakuza 3 = gangsta


----------



## xpeed (Sep 29, 2010)

Battle Field Bad Company 2 (mostly multiplayer) 
Final Fantasy XIII (Stopped playing since August, need to get back on it)
Ridge Racer 7
Empire Total War


----------



## Kei (Sep 29, 2010)

Re: Allstar++

God, this dating sim is hard!!! Cute bishounen boys my ass, when you think you have good choices you then it up finding that is to your bad route!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 29, 2010)

Final Fantasy VI(replay)
.hack Infection
Chrono Trigger
Assassins Creed 2
Elder Scrolls Iv: Oblivion
Legend of the Dragoon(replay)

I really shouldn't be playing this many games at once...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

I am currently re-playing Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2 for the PS2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 29, 2010)

Demon's Souls


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 30, 2010)

*Halo: Reach (Xbox 360)*
I just got this tonight from work. I am not really a big fan of the Halo series but after playing my friend's copy online for a few hours last night I decided I wanted this one. The online play is awesome and I am delving into campaign a little, too. Not a bad game overall. More than I expected it to be.


----------



## Becko (Sep 30, 2010)

DotA.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Sep 30, 2010)

Currently running in Armored Core: Silent Line, and it's kicking my ass.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 30, 2010)

Infamous.

I was totally impressed with PS3 very much with excellent Infamous's graphics, gameplay and plot! 

To hell with Xbox 360's repair, PS3 is with me now.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Persona 3.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 30, 2010)

Medievil

Damn, it's quite outdated game in compared to current games today! Still, a old classic is a classic time!


----------



## ZyX (Sep 30, 2010)

Recettear An Item Shop's Tale

Yes I'm still playing this.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Sep 30, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Infamous.
> 
> I was totally impressed with PS3 very much with excellent Infamous's graphics, gameplay and plot!
> 
> To hell with Xbox 360's repair, PS3 is with me now.



Congrats on joining the Dark Side, where babes are unlimited  (or guys if you're a woman).


----------



## Angelus (Sep 30, 2010)

I finished Birth by Sleep a few days ago and started playing Warcraft 3 once again.

Too bad we'll probably never get a Warcraft 4, because of that stupid WoW game...


----------



## Dash (Sep 30, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles. Love it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 1, 2010)

*Toy Soldiers*
I've never been a fan of RTS games, but damn it, this is fun!


----------



## Reksveks (Oct 1, 2010)

Civ 5 and i'm 1436 turns into my first game


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 1, 2010)

still playing jedi academy lol


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 1, 2010)

Star Ocean 4 : The Last Hope ( PS3 )

After a friend told this game was the shit, I bought it.
So yeah, this game is shit, just not THE shit.
To put it bluntly, this game bores me to death.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 1, 2010)

Final Fantasy 8

:33

Excellent Playstation Store saved my life from the nasty boredom tonight. 

I never even completed Final Fantasy 7 and 8 once in my shameful life. Now it will change and shut up my smirking mate! 

Final Fantasy 7,8 and 9 stored safely in my PS3. :33:33


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 1, 2010)

playing Fifa 11..so far I'm finding it challenging(legendary) but not fun..

the passing is awful..hopefully I'll get used to it soon..



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Infamous.
> 
> I was totally impressed with PS3 very much with excellent Infamous's graphics, gameplay and plot!
> 
> To hell with Xbox 360's repair, PS3 is with me now.



inFamous 2 is going to kick so much ass..*drooling*


----------



## Eternal Pein (Oct 1, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 2, 2010)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> playing Fifa 11..so far I'm finding it challenging(legendary) but not fun..
> 
> the passing is awful..hopefully I'll get used to it soon..
> 
> ...



Damn straight. :33

Meanwhile, just starting a new game of Uncharted 1. Only played 10 mins.

So far, so good..

I know the real fun hadn't even started for me with Uncharted 1 yet....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 2, 2010)

*Guitar Hero: Warriors of Rock*
Simply put, this game is fucking awesome! All of the new features they've added are amazing and for the most part, every song is a good song. I definitely recommend this if you're a fan of Guitar Hero and/or Rock Band.


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2010)

Team Fortress 2
League of Legends


----------



## Liengod (Oct 2, 2010)

League of Legends
Minecraft
NBA 2K10


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 3, 2010)

Halo Reach
CoD WaW and MW2


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)

Deadspace 
Farcry 2
Dead Space 2 Multiplayer Beta
Demon's Souls
Mag

So much to play x_x


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2010)

MGS Peace Walker
Uncharted 2


----------



## Naked (Oct 4, 2010)

Final Fantasy XIII
Super Street Fighter IV


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

Genesis said:


> I'm playing Dragonquest 8.
> 
> Funny thing is that i hated it initially. Now that i've started playing it properly and haven't expected a great story or anything, i've began to enjoy it. It reminds of old school types of rpgs.



that game is just great in every way to me.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 4, 2010)

Super Smash Bros Brawl.

Epic fighting game.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Starcraft 2.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2010)

League of Legends in my spare time.

Also playing Nier, shaping up to be pretty mediocre though.


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2010)

Halo Reach
Super Street Fighter 4


----------



## ChaosDream (Oct 4, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Also playing Nier, shaping up to be pretty mediocre though.



I totally loved Nier .. only thing that bothered me was a couple of bugz.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2010)

ChaosDream said:


> I totally loved Nier .. only thing that bothered me was a couple of bugz.



Really? maybe it gets better then, not that far in.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 5, 2010)

Dead Space 2 Multiplayer Beta
Dead Space


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah Dead Space, the only survival horror game that I actually like.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Dead Space is great. I'm actually on the second to last mission myself. I hate how the story only kicks in the last few missions though :/


----------



## nigrilaforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption
Brutal Legend


----------



## SixOfPein (Oct 5, 2010)

I play Spider Solitare


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Believe it or not: Diablo II.


Again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 5, 2010)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (PS3)
Dead Rising 2 (PS3)


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 5, 2010)

Farcry 2 online <3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2*
I am back to playing this full time. Just got 8th Prestige, going for 10th legit.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 9, 2010)

Heroes of Newerth
Dead Rising 2 (PC)
Civilization 5
Dragon Age Origins

Kickin' it easy.


----------



## Sketchy (Oct 9, 2010)

F-1 2010 (ps3), !


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 9, 2010)

Halo Reach.
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 10, 2010)

Final Fantasy 4 DS
Super Mario Sunshine


----------



## Geddoe (Oct 11, 2010)

Right now I'm glued to Valhalla Knights on my PSP. It is a pretty solid dungeon crawler. A decent challenge too.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 11, 2010)

Over the summer finished the Spyro trilogy on the PS1 revamped for PSP
Was working through Dissidia Final Fantasy
But then I bought Final Fantasy VII
And when I got bored with grinding
Bought Star Ocean: Second Evolution for PSP
Getting close to beating it but right now grinding.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 11, 2010)

Yagura said:


> Final Fantasy 4 DS



 Me, too.

I'm also doing Star Ocean: TtEoT.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2010)

BlazBlue: Continuum Shift


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 11, 2010)

Marvel Vs Capcom 2, Trying to beat that Bitch ass cheating ass final boss on hard.


----------



## Junas (Oct 11, 2010)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow. This game is awesome and the story is pretty well done. Gotta love 'em Belmonts.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 11, 2010)

Just finished Enslaved..

I think i'm going for that Castlevania next..


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2010)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 11, 2010)

*Monopoly*
I can't believe this game was so damn much. $26.99 used. I traded in a few games so I ended up paying $1.16 for it. Damn fun. I have most of the boards unlocked already.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Aeon said:


> BlazBlue: Continuum Shift


ditto that.


----------



## Cash (Oct 11, 2010)

Dead Rising 2


----------



## competitionbros (Oct 12, 2010)

Medal of Honor.


----------



## nigrilaforever (Oct 12, 2010)

Mortal Kombat: Scaholin Monks


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2010)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow
Medal of Honor Black OPS


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 16, 2010)

Im playing right now *DJ Max Portable 3*, that just arrived from pre-order and
so far the game is awesome. The new remix mode is insane, kinda hard at first x)

(Got 30 songs so far, can't wait to unlock the new ones to hear them)


----------



## KravMaga (Oct 16, 2010)

I am playing "Shaolin Showdown", it's just a mini game but very interesting


----------



## Dolohov27 (Oct 16, 2010)

Mega Man 10 on hard on Wileys castle an its hard no pun intended.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 16, 2010)

StarCraft 2; Mass Effect 2; Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Kisame (Oct 16, 2010)

_Uncharted 2: Amongst Thieves _
_
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm_
_
Motor Storm: Pacific Rift_


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 16, 2010)

Rainbow Six Vegas

Rainbow Six Vegas 2

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite

Borderlands

Tetris


----------



## Slayz (Oct 16, 2010)

> What Are You Playing?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 16, 2010)

dead rising 2
nba jam
super mario galaxy 2
super scribblenauts
madden nfl 11
skate 3
assassin's creed brotherhood (beta)


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 16, 2010)

GTA Episodes from Liberty City.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 16, 2010)

Starcraft 2... at my buddies house cuz my computer broke


----------



## firefist (Oct 19, 2010)

Batman Arkham Asylum

Civilization 5

Fifa 11


all for the PC.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2010)

Fable III for Xbox 360. Fucking game is sick. Beat it yesterday and now I am working on Achievements.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 27, 2010)

Tekken 2. Great classic.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 28, 2010)

Read Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare (PS3)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (PS3)


----------



## Gino (Oct 29, 2010)

Tales of innocence damn opening is stuck in my head!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2010)

Killer Instinct Gold.


----------



## narutorockers (Oct 29, 2010)

Naruto Ninja Strom 2 FTW!


----------



## Sketchy (Oct 29, 2010)

Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm (have to get the 2nd version as well ).
Gran Turismo 5 prologue (can't wait till the final version finally comes out ).


----------



## fireking77 (Oct 29, 2010)

Umm let me see

Fable3 

Fallout New veges


----------



## Griever (Oct 29, 2010)

Dragon age Origins: i'm playing though it again as a mage this time Arcane warrior is the best thing ever 

Demons soul's: I'm playing though this again as a woman because i want to dress up as the most badass female Executioner Miralda


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 29, 2010)

SRW OGs           .


----------



## edson1314 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dragonball Raging Blast


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 29, 2010)

CoD WaW
Mass Effect II
CoD 4 again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dragonball Raging Blast 2 Demo,Kirby Epic Yarn, and Songoku Basara 3 "Wii"


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 29, 2010)

Ultimate ninja storm 2 demo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 29, 2010)

atelier rorona

wonder if its any good, impulse buy mostly 

+ apparently it has the main character getting molested by old drunk men once in a while :ho


----------



## The Boss (Oct 29, 2010)

NEW VEGAS...


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 29, 2010)

GTA IV.


----------



## Lucius (Oct 29, 2010)

Darksiders picked it out of my backlog.


----------



## DanE (Oct 29, 2010)

MW2 and UNS2


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 29, 2010)

ultimate ninja storm 2.

40 hours put into it,not counting online


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 29, 2010)

Tetris .


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2010)

*Wave Race 64*. pek


----------



## Kei (Nov 6, 2010)

dot hack GU


----------



## Awesome (Nov 6, 2010)

Just picked up New Vegas, playing it now


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Nov 6, 2010)

Alundra 2 for the PS. It's both fun and funny and yet at other times is  horribly frustrating.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 6, 2010)

Limbo (Xbox 360 Arcade) I love it!


----------



## Griever (Nov 6, 2010)

Blade master (on my cell)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2010)

GoldenEye 007
Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2
Dynasty Warriors: Strikeforce
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## Netorie (Nov 6, 2010)

CoD: MW2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2010)

Sonic 4

Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (Jeebus, playing this is more enjoyable than manga/anime. Funny how interactive entertainment can make you feel closer to the characters.)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2010)

GTA IV. 10char


----------



## Altron (Nov 6, 2010)

Valkyria Chronicles II - 21 into and still finding it difficult at times. Though I am loving it so far and can't wait for Valkyria Chronicles III.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 7, 2010)

Batman AA best superhero game of all time, in fact i love game so much i plan to have sex with disk one of these days.


----------



## Uchihahubris (Nov 7, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (Jeebus, playing this is more enjoyable than manga/anime. Funny how interactive entertainment can make you feel closer to the characters.)



Agreed, just finished story mode thought it was great. Still battling online and doing a few missions. 

Also playing NBA2k11 and Madden 11 thought not as much online anymore.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 7, 2010)

God of War Ghost of Sparta


----------



## bfient (Nov 7, 2010)

God of War


----------



## TadloS (Nov 7, 2010)

Right now I'm only playing Nba 2k11


----------



## FakePeace (Nov 7, 2010)

Castlevania III - Dracula's Curse


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts II - Proud Mode


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 7, 2010)

Tekken. The first one.


----------



## Dango (Nov 7, 2010)

4 heroes of light / fable 3. :}


----------



## Griever (Nov 8, 2010)

Chaos legion


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 8, 2010)

GTA III. 10char


----------



## Klue (Nov 8, 2010)

Prince of Persia 2


----------



## Griever (Nov 9, 2010)

Grandia III finaly got the heaven sword  god damn that took for fucking ever!.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm playing Final Fantasy XIII again. I enjoy it a lot more this time around, probably because I'm not rushing through it, taking my time and admiring the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

15 colossi down, one to go


----------



## Judecious (Nov 14, 2010)

NBA 2K11

Kobe killing this shit


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

Unchareted 2: Among Thieves.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 14, 2010)

Baldur's Gate Trilogy.

(BG+TotSC+SoA+ToB all in a continuous seamless experience, packed together with all the latest community fixes and tweaks, including the awesome widescreen mod for 1920x1080 goodness)

It's going to be a good day.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 14, 2010)

About to play Jak 2.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Was playing some more Call of Duty: Black Ops again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 14, 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops (PS3)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (PS3)


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 14, 2010)

Wolfenstein (Xbox 360)


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2010)

Persona 3


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Nov 14, 2010)

Allot of things. 

I'm currently juggling Croc, Azure Dreams, Dino Crisis, Skies of Arcadia, Alundra 2, and Chrono Trigger. *sigh* Just trying to figure out which one to play.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

Shadow of the Colossus complete

 that ending


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 15, 2010)

Playing the Dark Messiah iteration for the Might and Magic series (PC). Even after I've figured out the combat completely, it's one of those games that you can still have fun just running around and messing with enemies, in part do to actual game mechanics, in part due to hilarious b-movie stupidity. 

Story is pretty weak, but characters have good VAs and the PC is sufficiently badass to support any gaming needs. I won't say it's a good game, but it's damn entertaining.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam and Max hits the Road (Amiga version on Mac)

Great game, Max is motherfucking awesome!


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 15, 2010)

Fall out New Vegas.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 15, 2010)

Divinity 2: the Dragon Knight Saga.
Some SF4/SSF4 here and there.
And COD:BO should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Nov 15, 2010)

Trine: the adventures of the pervert wizard, the idiot knight an the kleptomaniac.


----------



## Griever (Nov 15, 2010)

Final fantasy 12: i haven't finished it getting the ultimate weapons is so time consuming 

I have gotten the Tournesol and am now working on the Wyrmhero Blade  I got fuckin' lost in the Great Crystal while looking for the Omega Badge, it took me hours to get the hell out of their .


----------



## FmDante (Nov 16, 2010)

Divinity 2: Dragon Knight Saga
Heroes Of Newerth
Vindictus US - via US proxy
Black ops

and

*MINECRAFT!!!*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2010)

Pikmin.

It's been too long my creepy little plant friends


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2010)

Syphon Filter

Dated, totally dated game now!! 

Oh well, bring on my free Oddworld: Abe's Exodus game!


----------



## M a t t h e w (Nov 16, 2010)

Forza Motorsport 3 (Xbox 360) 
Tekken 6 (Xbox 360)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 16, 2010)

Call of Duty; Black Ops .


----------



## Captain America (Nov 16, 2010)

Sonic Classic Collection for the DS.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 16, 2010)

Golden Sun and GS: Lost Age.

In preparation for Dark Dawn.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 16, 2010)

Finally starting CoD Black Ops today!


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2010)

I was playing Amnesia: The Dark Descent, but it's a scary game. Main character is a wuss and so am I


----------



## S (Nov 16, 2010)

DJ Max Portable 3 for psp.


----------



## Gino (Nov 16, 2010)

@Nightfall
 lol you got balls just for playing it I mean fuck that!!!

op topic* Kingdom hearts birth by sleep


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Nov 17, 2010)

Deadrising 2 and it ain't that fun  ....it loads to much and is monotonous


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption; It's not my type of game, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2010)

Broom (PS3 mini)

A cute monkey throwing a cute dart at the cute balloons.

Make a nice break from raping mercs, hunting some stupid junks, climbing up some damn tree roots!


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 19, 2010)

Metal Gear Online.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Nov 19, 2010)

Halo: Reach and Mass Effect 2, until Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood gets here...at some point.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 19, 2010)

Dall of Cuty


----------



## Kei (Nov 19, 2010)

Persona 4!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2010)

*GoldenEye 007 Wii
Call of Duty BO Wii*


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2010)

Still playing Fallout New Vegas since Oct 19... feels good man.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 22, 2010)

Played through CoD: Black Ops.

I am rather surprised that there wasn't any scene where a group of men are saying "His name is Viktor Reznov. His name is Viktor Reznov. His name is Viktor Reznov."


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2010)

Saw 2.
10char


----------



## AskadX (Dec 1, 2010)

KOTOR...  xD


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2010)

Beat Hazard. 

Gonna buy the full version soon. Jeez, though, who approved this game? It's good, but it's practically a danger to anyone who plays it


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2010)

Sonic colors

Super Mario Galaxy 2


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 1, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker  
Legacy of Kain : Blood Omen


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 2, 2010)

Epic Mickey.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 2, 2010)

Final Fantasy V Advance, mainly.
I'm also working on FF VI Advance, Castlevania: Curse of Darkness...
And after those I think I'll do FFIX.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 2, 2010)

Wild Arms 3 so I can finally hurry up and play Wild Arms 5 (me and my need to go in order)


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Dec 2, 2010)

Megaman 9 & 10


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2010)

Chrono Trigger and FFVI


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 2, 2010)

Spyro. 
10char


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay,this is a hard title to figure out so I'll just put down exactly what it says on the box.

9
Nine Hours
9
Nine Persons
9
Nine Doors

It's a really good game, lot's of great puzzles and a good plot. I'm not sure what genre it goes into though.... maybe visual novel?


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 3, 2010)

CoD Black Ops


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 3, 2010)

God Of War 3 :33


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 3, 2010)

DBZ Tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2010)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood
Dissidia
Fable III


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 4, 2010)

Super Meat Boy


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2010)

Bayonetta on infinite climax mode....FUCCKCKKKKK!!!1


----------



## Selva (Dec 4, 2010)

Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands.
Epic disappointment!


----------



## Wicked (Dec 4, 2010)

Killzone 3


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 4, 2010)

MK vs DC Universe.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 5, 2010)

NBA 2k11
Lakers vs Heats


----------



## Sketchy (Dec 5, 2010)

GT5 ofcourse !


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2010)

Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 6, 2010)

currently playing Bioware's Jade Empire for the first time.
a great game, and has made me ponder which Bioware character I find to be the most annoying, Carth or Sagacious Zu.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 8, 2010)

Call of Duty: Black Ops (PS3)
Heavy Rain (PS3)
Resonance of Fate (PS3)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 9, 2010)

I"m playing Dissidia, an what a awesome game it is.


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 9, 2010)

_Star Ocean: Second Evolution_ for the PSP


----------



## hehey (Dec 9, 2010)

Arc the Lad 2, best of the series by far.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2010)

Golden Sun - DS
Dead Space - PS3.


----------



## Mofo (Dec 9, 2010)

Fallout: NV
GT5
BGII (35GB install with mods, for the nth time)
NWN2: MotB
Divinity II: The Dragon Knight Saga
Gonna get the Window 7 version of Arcanum from GOG


----------



## c_wong428 (Dec 9, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 PS3


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 9, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas! (PS3)


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 9, 2010)

Uncharted for a friend (so I can start Uncharted 2)



blue♥ said:


> _Star Ocean: Second Evolution_ for the PSP



Taste


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 9, 2010)

Only MW2, need new games.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 11, 2010)

Portal, Black Ops, Super Meat Boy, and South Park Let's Go Tower Defense.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2010)

Just finished Fallout 3.


Playing through Legendary on Halo: Combat Evolved.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just started playing Metal Gear Solid : Portable Ops, not really sure how i feel about this game yet.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 12, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> Just started playing Metal Gear Solid : Portable Ops, *and it is one of my favorite games of all time.*




**


----------



## Lycans.Silver (Dec 13, 2010)

PS3 Call of Duty: Black Ops, Red dead redemption & Metal gear solid4 
NDS Harvest Moon : Grand Bazaar & Clubhouse Mini Games
WII Sports & sports island


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2010)

The entire Pheonix wright saga....


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 13, 2010)

KH: BBS (PSP)
Force Unleashed (Xbox)

upnext:
Call of Duty: Black Ops (Xbox)


----------



## Toreno (Dec 13, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: TP (Wii)


----------



## Masurao (Dec 27, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country Returns
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2010)

Sims 2 for PSP

Don't hate on the classics


----------



## M a t t h e w (Dec 27, 2010)

Quake Arena Arcade *(Xbox 360)*


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 27, 2010)

World of Warcraft + DK Returns.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 27, 2010)

Dark Cloud 2 for PS2


----------



## Kei (Dec 27, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Dark Cloud 2 for PS2



Good game good game


----------



## Dirzzt (Dec 27, 2010)

Zelda: Twilight princess


----------



## ZyX (Dec 27, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Dark Cloud 2 for PS2



Are you a wizard?

*reps*



Same


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 27, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Good game good game



Too good.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 27, 2010)

Epic Mickey. 

I gotta tell ya... I'm not all that impressed.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 27, 2010)

Heavy rain (Ps3)
Donkey Kong Country Returns(Wii)


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2010)

Final Fantasy 6 Advance on my Nokia E65pek


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2010)

Sonic Colors (finally!)
Kirby: Epic Yarn
Rock Band 3
Beat Hazard (Still. It's just too addictive)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2010)

Front Mission 3
Vanquish
Hokuto Musou (Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage)


----------



## DanE (Dec 27, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company: 2
Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition 
Star Ocean: Last Hope International
Pokemon Soul Silver


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 27, 2010)

Michael Jackson: The Experience
Just Dance 2
Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 28, 2010)

Xenogears for the PS1.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 28, 2010)

Jak 2 for PS2.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 28, 2010)

Playing the Castlevania Multiplayer game on Xbox, the solo campaign. Stuck on the second level because THE PUPPETMASTER IS A CHEATING WHORE.

I mean I do fine at first, but then he begins to move through the level, stopping at the various iron maidens to dump you in them for a big chunk of damage.

I may try the multiplayer tomorrow, since I've beefed Soma up with the best weapons I could buy.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 28, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Playing the Castlevania Multiplayer game on Xbox, the solo campaign. Stuck on the second level because THE PUPPETMASTER IS A CHEATING WHORE.
> 
> I mean I do fine at first, but then he begins to move through the level, stopping at the various iron maidens to dump you in them for a big chunk of damage.
> 
> I may try the multiplayer tomorrow, since I've beefed Soma up with the best weapons I could buy.



That's why it's important to go around and unlock all of the doors first, so you can destroy the doll before it goes into the iron maiden.

Just wait until you get to Death.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally beat Puppermaster; got enough of a bearing of the level to be able to follow him around (and, I bought some hi potions just in case.)

I only got the iron maiden once, and then I got right on his ass and didn't let up.


----------



## Meow (Dec 28, 2010)

Harvest Moon(LAWLS) on my DS.
Halo : Reach on my Xbox 360


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 28, 2010)

Beat Dungeons 3 and 4. I got Chaos on my second try and Brauner on my first.

Brauner was easy cause A) He doesn't move around like Puppetmaster and Geregoth did, so you don't have to worry about micromanaging the level like in earlier stages. and B) I own Portrait of ruins, so I've kicked Brauner's ass so much, there's an imprint of my footprint on his colon.


And Beat Dungeon 5, working on the last dungeon.

Question on Dungeon 5: At the beginning there's two lights you can cross with switches. What's that do? I think it has something to do with dispelling the Death Specter that haunts you through the first part of the level.


----------



## S (Dec 28, 2010)

Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon: Another Story (Snes)


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 28, 2010)

Just got done playing good ole Guitar Hero III


----------



## Awesome (Dec 28, 2010)

Mass Effect, then afterwards importing to ME2.


----------



## Kei (Dec 28, 2010)

Fatal Frame 2

Damn...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2010)

Infamous


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 28, 2010)

Tekken 2.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island on SNES


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2011)

ZyX said:


> Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island on SNES



Good game, good game


Final Fantasy IV and VI, while waiting for my FFX to be delivered


----------



## Dark Schneider6 (Jan 2, 2011)

Super Street Fighter 4 on PS3.
Mass Effect 2 on PC.

Great games. I love the hell out of them!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts RE: Chain Of Memories


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2011)

Call of Duty: Black Ops

Hopefully after this, my xbox doesn't crap out on me so I can hopefully play some Madden 09'.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 2, 2011)

Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess 
Dead Space (PS3)


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jan 2, 2011)

Dropped Bayonetta, will pick it up later.  I'm playing Jillian Michaels ultimatum, then I'm 
getting Wii Fit.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 2, 2011)

Bleach, Soul Ignition


----------



## 86legacy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am playing Team Fortress 2


----------



## FearTear (Jan 2, 2011)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn, on DS


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 2, 2011)

The Sims 3. Great game.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Golden Sun: Dark Dawn, on DS



Is it any good? Compared to the prequels?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2011)

Recently Mass Effect 1.

At the moment I'm trying The Witcher.


----------



## FearTear (Jan 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is it any good? Compared to the prequels?



IMHO, it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 




As always the main character Matthew is mute but, unlike the gba episodes, it's implied that he is a bit shy and taciturn (there's even a scene where a NPC ask him what's his name, Matthew respond "...", and the NPC replies "Can you turn up your voice, please?")

I have only one major complaint about Dark Dawn:

*Spoiler*: __ 




KRADEN!!! HE'S STILL ALIVE!!! WITH THAT PERMANENT, ANNOYING SMILE ON HIS FACE!!!


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is it any good? Compared to the prequels?



Judging by the trailer, it's total garbage.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim Demo. Plan on getting the full game soon.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 2, 2011)

Bayonetta and Final Fantasy XIII

That final summon you have to fight in XIII is a cheap bastard


----------



## Agitation (Jan 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII - 2nd playthrough, hoping to carry on at the end and get a lot of the mark missions done.

Resident Evil 5 - Started over on a new account going for 2nd platinum.

Ninja Gaiden - Good game but hard as fuck.

Rachet and Clank-A crack in time - Really enjoying this game, it's so funny.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 2, 2011)

Gears of War at the moment.


----------



## Vash (Jan 2, 2011)

Lost Planet 2.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 3, 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox) and LittleBigPlanet (PS3).


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jan 3, 2011)

Woop said:


> Lost Planet 2.



I loved the multiplayer online version of that game soooo fun

I am playing Ninety Nine Nights 2...It ain't bad


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2011)

Mario and Luigi Bowsers Inside story
Final fantasy XIII
Star Ocean 4 International


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jan 3, 2011)

Fable III
10char


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2011)

Monster Hunter Tri, I can see this game being addicting.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 3, 2011)

Played a little bit of Spec Ops in MW2.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 3, 2011)

Ogre Battle 64


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 3, 2011)

Tekken Tag Tournament.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 3, 2011)

Pokemon Online server


----------



## Soul (Jan 4, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 4, 2011)

Fifth time for Final Fantasy VIII... only this time I'm using cheats. >_> Figure it might make the experience more palatable because I hate Triple Triad and the leveling system in VIII.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 4, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles in Time


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

Just re-installed Red Alert 2.


----------



## VioNi (Jan 4, 2011)

Resident Evil Archives: REZero for the Wii. 
Samurai Warriors 3


----------



## Griever (Jan 5, 2011)

Ninja Gaiden Sigam 2

*Star ocean: till the end of time* - started over from scratch... forgot how much of a pain in the ass fuckin' gabriel celestial (maze of tribulations) and Fayt X Nel (Ursaa lave cave temple) where


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (Full Game)

Jeez, this game is hard. Or atleast on 1P mode. I better get a new controller soon so I can get my sis to play along (She's a huge SP head).


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got an xbox controller for my pc so i can play fallout new vegas more lazily.  I cannot stop playing this game.  I get a story and the goof off with mods.  maybe i will even try hardcore...maybe.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 5, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: Mutant Nightmare.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 5, 2011)

I have Half Life installed and ready to play, but I'm not sure if I want to play through Dragon Age first. (never played HL, but heard good things about it)

So, Half Life or Dragon Age?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 5, 2011)

I would probably go for Half Life first, since it's a lot shorter and one of the finest entries in the fps library  imo. 

Dragon Age is also good, although I dislike some of the sidequests in the game. A lot of them feel very akin to stuff you find in mmo's. For example ''go collect 5 ancient scrolls'' and you get that quest from a billboard, you collect all the scrolls and you get money as a reward. Of course you don't need to do those billboard quests, it's just those annoyed me in particular, they are very straightforward.

 Of course there are a lot of good sidequests as well.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 5, 2011)

It's a tough choice because Dragon Age is one of my favorite games. Half Life it is though.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 5, 2011)

Re-playing: Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Red Sea (Jan 6, 2011)

sc2 and demons souls


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 6, 2011)

Starcraft 2 and league of legends and world of warcraft


----------



## firefist (Jan 9, 2011)

Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2011)

Bayo-Fuckin-netta


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Jan 9, 2011)

Tomb Raider Underworld


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 10, 2011)

Tekken 5.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2011)

Playing mainly Fallout New Vegas with some Kirby's Epic Yarn on the side.


----------



## Soul (Jan 11, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2 Demo.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 11, 2011)

I finished 'Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time' not too long ago. 

Damn was it hard, I mean usually Ratchet and Clank games aren't that hard on hard mode, but this one really delivered once you got into the latter parts of the game. Especially the last boss battle with you-know-who (if you've played), even with my entire arsenal upgraded (except the R.Y.N.O 5) I still had some trouble beating him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 2

Need to get somewhat prepared for MVC3 after all.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm somewhat balancing Kingdom Hearts Re: Coded and Final Fantasy V...


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jan 11, 2011)

Been playing a ton of Warhawk lately, and trying to lvl some chars in the MMO I play.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 11, 2011)

Playing Magna Carta 2 for the 360


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2011)

Resistance 2


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2011)

Infinity Blade


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 11, 2011)

*Borderlands (Xbox 360):
*I finally beat it on my 1st play through today. The last boss was a bitch. Just like 4 more missions to do, then I can start on the DLC.

*Rock Band 3 (Xbox 360):*
I bought this a long time ago, basically when it first came out, and I haven't really played it but once or twice. Seriously got into it today. Playing with Turtle Beaches is so damn fun!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Madden 11 Demo.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been playing a lot of Starcraft 2 Lately.

I've probably won 20 - 30 games in the past 3 days.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Uncharted 2 demo.


----------



## Kei (Jan 12, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> Playing Magna Carta 2 for the 360



Tell me what you feel after it...

DJ Hero


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Bleach: Soul Ignition Demo.


----------



## Vash (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonic colours.


----------



## Dirzzt (Jan 13, 2011)

No more heroes


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 13, 2011)

*Forza 3
Dragon Age Origins
Halo Reach
Borderlands*

Lots of XP to earn.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 13, 2011)

-Borderlands, The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned.
-Call of Duty: Black Ops, Combat Training.
-Rock Band 3, Band Tour Challenges.
-Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's: Decade Duels, Single Player Campaign.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 13, 2011)

[Prototype]

I gotta stop messing with this game  look how I park my tanks!


----------



## kakashi4ever (Jan 13, 2011)

I play uncharted 2,killzone,resedit evil 5.metal gear and blade kitten ​


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 13, 2011)

Uncharted 2, Killzone 2, BlazBlue: Continuum Shift and Xenoblade.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 14, 2011)

Dead Space.


I'm shitting my pants.


----------



## Kei (Jan 14, 2011)

Cooking Mama

 Pretty good actually...It makes me want to replay it again to beat my previous scores


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2011)

GTA: San Andreas


----------



## c_wong428 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sengoku Basara: SH and SSFIV


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2011)

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 15, 2011)

-Borderlands, Achievement hunting.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 15, 2011)

I was playing Kingdom Hearts earlier with my friend. It was so funny she couldn't beat Riku!


----------



## Love Cook (Jan 15, 2011)

Legend of Zelda; majora's mask.
I love it very much. But gosh Im stuck >3> Ohwell.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 15, 2011)

Last played Sonic Unleashed.

Unless you're really used to the game and have the levels completely memorized plus great reflexes, it's one of the hardest platformers you'll ever try. Over 1000 max mph speed. I still fuck up and miss S rank from time to time


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Sonic sega all stars racing.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 15, 2011)

Killzone2 Wwe SvR2010


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Ben 10 Ultimate Alien: Cosmic Destruction (PS2)


----------



## Vash (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaying Bayonetta.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2011)

Playing Unleashed as well, the demo atleast. And I've decided that after months contemplating, seeing playthroughs, walkthroughs and trying out the demo... you know what? F--k it. I'm getting this game. 

If I can play the first daytime stage 6 times without getting bored, surely the game is atleast half decent.


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2011)

League of Legends, Indigo Prophecy, and The Misadventures of P.B. Winterbottom


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 15, 2011)

Been going back and forth between Oblivion and Morrowind because of the hype for Skyrim. 

I can't help it. Morrowind is still my favorite. I guess because it took my ES virginity. My current character was actually randomly generated using a computer program. She's a female Orc pilgrim, sign of the mage. Not the strongest build at level 1 but fun to roleplay.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2011)

Naruto Ultimate ninja storm 2
Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2....


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z Infinite World


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 15, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen SP


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 16, 2011)

-Borderlands, 2nd Playthrough with my main class, and collecting Zombie Brains for the mission "Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains".
-WWE SmackDown vs. RAW 2011, just fuckin' around, more or less.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Spyro 2: Ripto's rage.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2011)

Recettear.

Good PC game.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2011)

Got finished playing Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing (Demo). And it's... fun? Weird.
Plus, the game was is practically marinated in nostalgia. Another game I might have to add to my library soon.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy 7 

I completed it tonight, I finally completed it for the first time ever.

No more mocking from my so-called fucking mates! 

Classic game, just perfectly classic game.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Final Fantasy 7
> 
> I completed it tonight, I finally completed it for the first time ever.
> 
> ...



You're so called mates had the right to mock you, slacker.


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2011)

Finished Playing Magna Carta 2

Dear God, it got even worst the second time around, luckily I am an achievement whore...And it was still painful as fuck...


----------



## Love Cook (Jan 16, 2011)

Legend Of Zelda; Ocarina of Time. Cause it's beast like that! >


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

MK Deception.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 16, 2011)

Good ole Guitar Hero II : Legends Of Rock


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Just switched, now playing KH RE: Chain Of Memories


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2011)

Changed to Wii to play Xenoblade.


----------



## Love Cook (Jan 16, 2011)

I am now playing black ops! Nazi zombies >:]


----------



## Awesome (Jan 16, 2011)

FF14

Whats up with the mouse-camera lag? The camera on the keyboard works without any lag at all.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 16, 2011)

Valkyria Chronicles (PS3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

Burnout Paradise. (PS3)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 17, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid : Peace Walker


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Jan 17, 2011)

I just ordered it, so as soon as it comes in...

I'll be playing Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes for Gamecube.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2011)

Started playing Dragon Age: Origins. I initially played it on the 360 when it came out, skipped the story and all because I was busy and borrowing it. Now I bought it for the PC, game is better already.


----------



## Demontor (Jan 18, 2011)

Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new world.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 18, 2011)

Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
Rome Total War
Left 4 Dead 2
Empire Total War


----------



## Mofo (Jan 18, 2011)

Just finished Gray Matter


----------



## Sindri (Jan 18, 2011)

WoW
Hoshigami
New Vegas
MineCraft

I was planning to start another play through of The Witcher to get the story fresh in my head for The Witcher 2's release. However the ingame graphics keep glitching on me and i have no idea how to fix them, probably something to do with Windows 7.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 18, 2011)

TES2: Daggerfall
The Witcher (enhanced edition)
FM 2011


----------



## FogOfInvisibility (Jan 18, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 1 to prep me for the sequel.


----------



## Vash (Jan 18, 2011)

Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2011)

Borderlands, Playthrough 2.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 19, 2011)

Bad Company 2, StarCraft 2.


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got Sonic Mega Collection, so for the next few weeks, that 



Shirker said:


> Playing Unleashed as well, the demo atleast. And I've decided that after months contemplating, seeing playthroughs, walkthroughs and trying out the demo... you know what? F--k it. I'm getting this game.
> 
> If I can play the first daytime stage 6 times without getting bored, surely the game is atleast half decent.



Go for the 360/PS3 version. There's more levels.

Good luck getting all S rank, Sun/Moon Medals, and completing all the missions and hotdog missions. Just fully completed Apotos, Empire City, Spagonia, and Adabat. Still 3 continents and Eggman Land to go. Shit ain't easy


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 19, 2011)

Broke my promise (because it doesn't even make sense why I made it) and played a bit of *Uncharted 2*

What kind of start was that?!


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 19, 2011)

Little Big Planet.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2011)

Jυstin said:


> Just got Sonic Mega Collection, so for the next few weeks, that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, without question. I've heard alot of good things about the 360/PS3 that set it apart from it Wii/PS2 counterpart, like more levels, a better balance in night and day stages and more challenging grading. Plus, it's f--king *beautiful* on my HD TV. The 360's music streaming feature is icing on the cake (not that Unleashed has a bad soundtrack, but it's a nice option given my huge library of VG instrumentals). I already ordered it new for 20 bucks.

On Topic:
Currently playing: Burnout Revenge (Demo). Forgot how fun this series was. One of the only racing games I can play that doesn't involve throwing stuff at your opponents and still doesn't get boring.

Kirby - Epic Yarn. Got this game for Christmas and finally investing time in it with my sister. Jeez, this game is penguin-punchingly cute....


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jan 20, 2011)

Persona 3 FES on the PS2.


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

I just purchased the Sims 3 for the computer and I like it well enough so far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 20, 2011)

Little Big Planet 2 Demo.


----------



## Morpha (Jan 20, 2011)

Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 21, 2011)

World of Warcraft
Guild War
KH: Birth By Sleep


----------



## Vash (Jan 23, 2011)

Replaying Uncharted 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors Strikeforce.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2011)

Sonic Unleashed - Underrated game is underrated. That's the last time I listen to the internet for game advice.

Dance Central - Cuz I'm Harmonix's bitch. Didn't pay any money for it though, so it evens out. Wish it had more male oriented songs though. They probably figured not many males would play this game, I guess.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 23, 2011)

dragon age, assassin's creed 2


----------



## Awesome (Jan 23, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption
FF14


----------



## Orxon (Jan 23, 2011)

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite
Rayman


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 23, 2011)

Legend of zelda oracle of seasons.


----------



## Albina4Wilson (Jan 24, 2011)

Call of Duty and Tom Rider ..great game... enjoy to play!!!


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2011)

Still playing League of Legends4
Now also playing SUUUUUUUUPERRRRRRRR MEAT BOY


----------



## RasenFlare (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm currantly playing The Last Remnant, it's a nice game, some of the limitations on leaders is annoying though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 24, 2011)

Soul Caliber IV.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 24, 2011)

Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DEAD SPACE II


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 25, 2011)

Madden NFL 11.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 26, 2011)

been playing Fifa 11.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII

Love this game. pek


----------



## Jυstin (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonic 3 & Knuckles.

Got Hyper Sonic and just got Super Tails. Next is Hyper Knuckles 

God I love the Launch Base infinite lives glitch.



Shirker said:


> Oh, without question. I've heard alot of good things about the 360/PS3 that set it apart from it Wii/PS2 counterpart, like more levels, a better balance in night and day stages and more challenging grading. Plus, it's f--king *beautiful* on my HD TV. The 360's music streaming feature is icing on the cake (not that Unleashed has a bad soundtrack, but it's a nice option given my huge library of VG instrumentals). I already ordered it new for 20 bucks.



You're gonna love Eggmanland. Hardest stage in any Sonic game to date.

It's about 30 minutes long if you know what you're doing, 10 minutes if you know a few (risky) unofficial shortcuts. To beat the 3 time trial missions for it, you have to beat it without dying. Took me about a day of playing to master it enough to S rank it and beat it 3 times without dying, and for me that's a long time. Some have said it took them 5 days just to beat the level, cause of countless game overs.

So by no understatement do I say - good luck, you're gonna need it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 26, 2011)

Fallout 3.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 26, 2011)

Naruto-arena


----------



## Laxus (Jan 26, 2011)

Tekken           6


----------



## Vash (Jan 26, 2011)

Dead Space: Extraction.


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 27, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts: Re: Coded.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 27, 2011)

Fired up Dragonball Online again yesterday!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2011)

Starting Bioshock.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 27, 2011)

Dead Space 2

Shitting my pants again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 27, 2011)

Dead Space (PS3)
Marvel vs. Capcom 2 (PS3)

Will be getting DS2 next week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

Need for Speed Undercover.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's: Decade Duels:* Playing offline as much as I possibly can, trying to get the last 2 pieces of Exodia so I can make a kick-ass Exodia deck.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 28, 2011)

FF13                    .


----------



## Vash (Jan 30, 2011)

Dead space 2.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 30, 2011)

Mass Effect 2
Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2011)

Halo: Reach
NHL 11


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jan 30, 2011)

Just beat Twilight Princess. Awesome game! 

Now, I'm starting Muramasa.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jan 31, 2011)

Been Playing RDD online a lot lately


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 31, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## Vei (Feb 2, 2011)

One Piece: Unlimited Adventure


----------



## aionaraP (Feb 3, 2011)

does playing with _"myself"_ counted?


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 3, 2011)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## Agitation (Feb 3, 2011)

Just platinumed Resi5 for the 2nd time~

Currently playing Final Fantasy XIII 3rd playthrough but this time i'm going to continue on the mark missions and extra stuff.

I'm looking to play MGS4, can anyone tell me if it's playable without knowledge of the previous games?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 3, 2011)

Black Ops
MvC 2
RDR

Waiting for MvC 3 in 11 days


----------



## Laxus (Feb 3, 2011)

Metroid Prime


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 3, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto IV Online.


----------



## Vash (Feb 4, 2011)

Metroid Other M.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 4, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 ps3 version. For some reason I'm having some random FPS drops.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 4, 2011)

Replaying Kingdom Hearts 2 in Proud Mode.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 5, 2011)

God of War HD


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2011)

Sengoku basara samurai heroes
Atelier Rorona


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 5, 2011)

Replaying Final Fantasy mystic quest


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 5, 2011)

*Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's: Decade Duels (Xbox 360):*
Still trying to get those last 2 Exodia cards and I'm also constantly working on improving my Blackwing and Elemental Hero decks. Working on a Crystal Beast deck, and trying to get the last 3 Achievements I need.

*Call of Duty: Black Ops (Xbox 360):*
Playing the hell out of Combat Training. Since you can't Prestige, which is bullshit, I guess my current goal is to have fun and buy and try everything there is to try.


----------



## Laxus (Feb 5, 2011)

Metroid prime


Again


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Dragon Ball Raging Blast 2.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 5, 2011)

X-box 360= Final Fantasy 13
PSP= Crisis Core Final Fantasy
PS2= Shadow hearts From the new world


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 5, 2011)

Played some Dead Space and the Kz3 beta.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 5, 2011)

Dead Space 2 (PS3)
Mass Effect 2 (PS3)


----------



## Ae (Feb 5, 2011)

[PROTOTYPE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Tekken 6 Co-Op.


----------



## Gino (Feb 5, 2011)

Persona 3 psp
Kingdom hearts bbs


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2011)

Started playing Alan Wake, pretty interesting so far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Tekken 6 fighting online.


----------



## HyugaKunoichi (Feb 6, 2011)

Gears of War 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 6, 2011)

Little Big Planet.


----------



## Vash (Feb 7, 2011)

Red Steel 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

Saints Row 2


----------



## Vash (Feb 9, 2011)

Replaying Sonic Colours.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 9, 2011)

God of War Collection


----------



## Yozakura` (Feb 9, 2011)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent 

;_; *cowers*


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 9, 2011)

Borderlands.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (PlayStation 3):* I just beat the first one last night, so I decided to start this one immediately. I gotta say, I am really loving it! I'm so hyped for the 3rd installment already and I haven't even beaten this one. Everything as far as graphics, controls, and an awesome storyline are the same as the first, except it's a lot easier to throw grenades, which is awesome! Grenades were horribly inaccurate in the first game.

*Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's: Decade Duels (Xbox 360):* I got the Achievement for winning 100 Duels in Solo Mode tonight, now I'm focusing on Tag Duels online to get the last 2 Achievements. I feel like it's gonna take forever. I was in a single Tag Duel earlier for almost an hour. We finally won because my partner had a stall Exodia deck and he pulled all 5 pieces.


----------



## FearGX (Feb 10, 2011)

Call of Duty Black Ops Multiplayer (not zombies) Xbox 360

Left for Dead 2 (PC)

Dissidia (PSP)

FF7: Crisis Core (PSP)


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

*Alan Wake (360)* - My brother and I played it upon release (when we get a new game we tend to play it through on his profile and then later I'll go back and play it on mine - so since he has it at 100%, it's my turn XD). It really is a great game and it's been so long I forgot how entertaining and fun it is, and how engrossing the environment and story is.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 10, 2011)

Assassins Creed Brotherhood

finished the story, trying to get fucking complete the one of leonardo da vinci's side missions with the parachute, fucking hard


----------



## HyperCombo (Feb 10, 2011)

dead space 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 10, 2011)

Medal of honor.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (Xbox 360):* Trying to get 500 Gamerscore before I send this bitch back to Gamefly on Monday. It's a fun game, but I am happy I rented it and not bought it. Fun to play, but not worth owning.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally got around to playing Mass Effect 2.  I am enjoying the game despite its shortcomings.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 13, 2011)

Miles Edgeworth Ace Attorney


----------



## Nois (Feb 13, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 13, 2011)

Banjo-Tooie, damn I love this game. They just don't seem to make them like this anymore.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 13, 2011)

Recettear - An Item Shops Tale


----------



## Gino (Feb 13, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3....


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2011)

COD WOW.......


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 13, 2011)

inFAMOUS. Just beat the good storyline,so I'm going to complete the evil tomorrow.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 13, 2011)

MUGEN and im satified with how it turned out'

No Cheapies in my roster!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2011)

Played some Black Ops, Reach, Dead Space, and BlazBlue.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Feb 14, 2011)

Call Of Duty: Black Ops
Madden NFL 11
Fable III


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 14, 2011)

NBA Live 10.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 19, 2011)

Mother/Earthbound Zero (NES)


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

AC II.......


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2011)

Replaying Tales of the Abyss.

My favorite game ever


----------



## Griever (Feb 22, 2011)

Genji: Dawn of the Samurai
Genji: Days of the blade


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Feb 22, 2011)

Scourge: Hive and Radiata Historia.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2011)

Marvel Vs Capcom 3


----------



## Agitation (Feb 23, 2011)

Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time - Just collected every bolt, god fucking help me if I have to complete another Time Pad Puzzle ever again.

Uncharted 2 MP: Just got my platinum so just playing around on MP.


----------



## Alien (Feb 23, 2011)

Bulletstorm (PC), Borderlands (PC) and HL2 (PC)


----------



## Ech?ux (Feb 23, 2011)

Marvel VS Capcom 3 for PS3.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2011)

Just beat Mass Effect, now on to ME2.


----------



## Kei (Feb 23, 2011)

Bayonetta...Yet again, need to go to the game store but I has no cash


----------



## Laxus (Feb 23, 2011)

Tekken           6


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2011)

Batman AA GOTY 3D .


----------



## Keme (Mar 1, 2011)

At the moment, I am immersed in Dance Central for the Kinect. The game is a welcomed break from different titles, which I tend to engage in frequently. I love everything about Dance Central, including its selection of music, to the cast of characters and overall mode of playing. While the game presents its share of challenges, it also provides ample entertainment and receiving a decent workout in the process. Not bad I say, for killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Scizor (Mar 1, 2011)

Pokémon Heartgold


----------



## FearTear (Mar 1, 2011)

Professor Layton and the unwound future


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 2, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox 360):* Just went 9th Prestige. Working on 10th. It'll be so satisfying. I have been working so long and so hard for this!

*Call of Duty: Black Ops (Xbox 360):* Mostly just having fun with this when I get tired of MW2. Wager Matches out the ass. Gun Game and Sharpshooter.


----------



## Firaea (Mar 2, 2011)

Nothing at the moment. 


But I'd be playing Black/White and possibly Dragon Age II once I've got the time.


----------



## SenjuClanPrincess (Mar 2, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## kakashi4ever (Mar 2, 2011)

Uncharted2 Demo/Risednt Evil 5/Blade Kitten/the Assassins 
Video games are waay better than Anime.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 2, 2011)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 6, 2011)

Dawn of War II: Retribution. I want that target dead, on the double!


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Call Of Duty Black Ops Single Player Demo.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 6, 2011)

Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

Going to the store and getting Pokemon White


----------



## Whitest Rose (Mar 6, 2011)

As of now, Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

I exhausted Ōkami.


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 6, 2011)

Resident Evil Darkside Chronicles.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 6, 2011)

Dead Space 2. Never played the first one,but this is some crazy ass shit. Stopped at chapter 3,I’ll pick back up on it in a couple of hours.

I love it though .


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2011)

Retracting my last statement

Pokemon Diamond...


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Mar 6, 2011)

Dead Space : Extraction.

Done the first two chapters, not sure if I like it enough to purchase Dead Space 1/2.
But I'll decide when I've finished it


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

Borderlands, again.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 6, 2011)

I just beat Darksiders on the 360 and now I'm debating wether to play Assassins Creed :Brotherhood or Vanquish.

On the Wii I'm playing Arc Rise Fantasia, it's actually pretty good and even though at first the voice acting made me want to drive a rusty nail through my ear, I've found myself getting used to the voices.

On the DS I'm playing Ghost Trick. 

iPhone4, Infinity Blade, the new content that just came out, I hardly play it though, pretty much only when I remember I can actually play games on it.




SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> Dead Space : Extraction.
> 
> Done the first two chapters, not sure if I like it enough to purchase Dead Space 1/2.
> But I'll decide when I've finished it




No, no, no. You're doing it wrong, Dead Space 1 should have been your first taste of the series, then Extraction and DS2. I love Dead Space and I'll be playing part 2 as soon as I beat a couple of other games but yeah, don't let Extraction deter you from playing the other games.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Mar 7, 2011)

Pokemon White till Dragon Age 2 opens up on steam.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 7, 2011)

Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour. I just trashed the Boss General using General Townes this afternoon. (Obvious with the set right?)


----------



## Hana (Mar 7, 2011)

Minecraft until Dragon Age 2 is here.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Mar 7, 2011)

Sotei said:


> No, no, no. You're doing it wrong, Dead Space 1 should have been your first taste of the series, then Extraction and DS2. I love Dead Space and I'll be playing part 2 as soon as I beat a couple of other games but yeah, don't let Extraction deter you from playing the other games.





I thought, I'll play the prequel first then DS1, DS2. 
But I thought I was doing something wrong 

Will playing Extraction spoil the events of the next two games for me?
Also, is the game, to put it bluntly, crap? 

Anyway, I'm going to go play some Force Unleashed 2.
I've never played the first though


----------



## G. Hawke (Mar 7, 2011)

Random flash games until DA2 reaches my doorstep.

...Which it hasn't yet.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 7, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Random flash games until DA2 reaches my doorstep.
> 
> ...Which it hasn't yet.



Playing DA2 right now G. Hawke


----------



## fireking77 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pokemon black  pretty fun game


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 8, 2011)

MLB 10 The show.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 8, 2011)

Resident Evil Zero


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 8, 2011)

Resident Evil Umbrela Chronicles


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 10, 2011)

Pokemon Crystal (Best Pokemon game, sue me if you disagree )
Minecraft
Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril

Planning on getting Back to the Future episode 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Mar 10, 2011)

Pokemon White, Final Fantasy 7


----------



## blackbird (Mar 10, 2011)

Xenogears. 

It's quite interesting. The main character is surprisingly flawed and unlikable.


----------



## ZyX (Mar 11, 2011)

Donkey Kong Country 1, 2, & 3

Figure I'd beat the SNES trilogy again.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 11, 2011)

Mass Effect
Deus Ex
Daggerfall

waiting for the new season of rpgs


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 11, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors Strikeforce.


----------



## Chita (Mar 12, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 5
Fatal Frame 2
Otome Game Starry Sky~in Spring~


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 12, 2011)

MVC3                       .


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 12, 2011)

Gray Matter (cool game, but a little rushed at the end.. and I kept imagined how it would be with RE5 graphics)
Blood Bowl (the most boring game I've played since getting a 360)
FFXIII (good old replay, I just love trashing those huge turtle-looking things)
Mass Effect 1 & 2 (now this is how a game should be, story-driven, exploring characters and gunning down Geths)


----------



## Laxus (Mar 12, 2011)

Majora's Mask


----------



## Motochika (Mar 12, 2011)

Sengoku Basara 3


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 12, 2011)

Heavy Rain.

After a short hiatus on gaming I finally got back into it. I haven't yelled "WTF ARE YOU DOING?!" so many times at a game in a loooong time.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 12, 2011)

God of War 3


----------



## Sotei (Mar 12, 2011)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I thought, I'll play the prequel first then DS1, DS2.
> But I thought I was doing something wrong
> 
> Will playing Extraction spoil the events of the next two games for me?
> ...




Well, it's not shit, unless you hate rail shooters, DS1 is just so good and DS2 is that much better but Extraction is the prequel that tells you how everything began. So to get the complete story from the very beginning you're doing perfect but if you judge the rest of the games based on Extraction you'll be doing yourself a disservice. That's all.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 12, 2011)

No More Heroes 2:

It's official. I suck ass at collecting live scorpions. I cannot get a good amount of money catching scorpions to save my life. So I'll have to resort to gathing space garbage and cooking steaks over and over to get my new clothes and train with the pink leotard wearing gym trainer. (And to get my new weapons from the lady who undoubtedly has back problems) But it's all in good fun.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 12, 2011)

Castlevania: Harmony of Dissoiance

Pokemon Blue...... again.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 trying to hump Miranda.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 13, 2011)

Finally got around to playing Prototype.

Not bad so far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncharted 2 online.


----------



## ZyX (Mar 13, 2011)

Jungle Strike


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 13, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## firefist (Mar 15, 2011)

DMC 4                   .


----------



## Dagor (Mar 15, 2011)

Dragon Age 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2011)

GTA IV Free mode.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 16, 2011)

Ghost Trick Phantom Detective


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2011)

GTA Episodes From Liberty City.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 16, 2011)

Mass Effect. Restarted my character for the fiftieth time (can never get a full satisfactory experience apparently ;- so right now I'm running an Infiltrator class.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 16, 2011)

playin FF9.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 16, 2011)

Dead Space 2 

Just got done playing Killzone 3 and oh my! Great game.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 16, 2011)

Samurai Warriors 3
Warriors Orochi 2
Resident Evil Zero


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Mar 16, 2011)

DRILL DOZER!!!! This is allot of fun.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finished playing NFS Hot Pursuit and Torchlight.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops:* Having a lot of fun with a random class generator. Makes the game kinda fun again.

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed:* Pretty damn fun. Only on the 2nd chapter, but it's good.

*Dead Rising 2:* Just got this in the mail from Gamefly and haven't actually started playing yet. I'm sure I'll be tired of it soon, though, like I was the 1st.


----------



## Luxiano (Mar 19, 2011)

AC Brotherhood : pretty awesome atm
FF XIII : decent at the moment and i like the chars
Blazblue : Best fighting game of this gen nuff' said.


----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2011)

Okamiden!  I've been waiting forever for this game and I love it so far.  I'm probably halfway through and I'm stuck and I feel totally stupid because I know whatever it is I have to do (get down off a platform?) is going to be super easy.


----------



## FakePeace (Mar 19, 2011)

b0rt said:


> playin FF9.



Best game ever 

Playing Dragon Age 2 right now. It's kinda boring.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 19, 2011)

*Infernal* for PC 

//HbS


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 19, 2011)

Mortal Kombat Demo.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 19, 2011)

Spore (It was on sale)

Mana Kahmina 

Pokemon White

Soul Nomad and the World Eaters

Fist of the North Star: Ken's Rage

Super Scribblenaughts.

and Star Craft II

Kinda bouncing between those games at the moment.


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished Bulletstorm and i must say WTF with the ending!!


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2
Fight Night Champion


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 20, 2011)

Halo Reach

Final Fantasy VII

Dissidia Final Fantasy 012


----------



## Majinvergil (Mar 20, 2011)

Dissidia Final Fantasy 012


----------



## DemiGodEP (Mar 20, 2011)

Trying to finish GOW.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

Resident Evil Zero


----------



## Based (Mar 20, 2011)

Tetris.

Retro4lyfe.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenoblade
Dissidia 012


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ass Creed: Brotherhood. It's pretty good.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX ~ second disc

WOO!


----------



## Altron (Mar 20, 2011)

Shogun 2 Total War
Call of Duty World At War


----------



## Homura (Mar 20, 2011)

Call of Duty Black Ops


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 20, 2011)

Borderlands. About to leave Fyrestone


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops (Xbox 360):* Working on 4th Prestige.

*Call of Duty: Modern warfare 2 (Xbox 360):* Working on 10th Prestige.

I sent back Dead Rising 2. Shit was pissing me off. I should have known I wouldn't like it that much after how much I disliked the 1st game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 20, 2011)

DBZ BT 2.


----------



## ReCoDe (Mar 21, 2011)

Gears of War 3


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Force Unleashed 2, just finished it! Will be replaying it though, awesome game.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting back on that Xenoblade.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 21, 2011)

One Piece Unlimited Cruise Episode 2.


----------



## Wade (Mar 21, 2011)

^


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Mar 22, 2011)

Fatal Frame 3 and Pokemon Black.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 22, 2011)

Naruto Shippuuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen Special.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 22, 2011)

Wade said:


> ^



What's wrong with it?


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

One piece           .


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Mar 22, 2011)

*Soul Calibur 4*


----------



## GohanKun (Mar 22, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 23, 2011)

Oblivion .


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2011)

*No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle:
We are now Rank #2 after a long stage and a fun boss fight against Alice Moonlight.  (Any relation?)  Also...TRAVIS FINALLY HIT SOME OF THAT SILVIA!  Way to go dude...way to go....Things have just taken a turn for the interesting...I wonder who what awaits me now?

And since I'm almost done with this...what to play next?  I've got a few options.  

Heavy Rain (Just bought it cause it was cheap)
Fable 2 (Been kinda wanting to try this) 
Watch Red Dead Redemption freeze on me again.
Finish Persona 2.  (I said that the last few times...but I actually REALLY like the game.  But it is also the single most crazily difficult RPG I've ever been kicked around in.  Now you should know by now that I don't mind difficulty, but the time investment that this game takes to get anywhere...is astronomical.  I do know that I am nearing the end and am at one of (as the FAQ describes it) hardest bosses in the game.  I'm going to have to have a steely resolve to sit down with Maya and Co and grind that shit till the world ends to beat it...need the willpower.  Lucky for me I actually remember pretty well what is going on in the story so I'm not lost at all...)  
*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2011)

Painkiller


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 23, 2011)

Sonic all star racing.


----------



## 115 (Mar 24, 2011)

Red dead redemption - working on getting to lvl50 again, why-oh-why did I pass into legend?!

Homefront - Surprisingly addicting, campaign hasn't peeked my interest yet but really enjoying the multiplayer, despite getting my ass handed to me repeatedly.

CoD: Black Ops - Working my way to 10th prestige, using only silenced pistols. Shit is hilarious when you don't take it seriously.


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 24, 2011)

Vampire: The Masquerade

Played through the Ocean Hotel level for the first time last night. In the dark with headphones and all that.

It was like they condensed Amnesia into a single hour.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 24, 2011)

Counter-Strike 1.6

Haha, it's been years since I started playing.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 24, 2011)

Dragon Age 2

Awesome game, I'd rate it higher then Dragon Age 1.


----------



## Rios (Mar 24, 2011)

Necrovision

stuck on the 2nd level


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Vampire: The Masquerade
> 
> Played through the Ocean Hotel level for the first time last night. In the dark with headphones and all that.
> 
> It was like they condensed Amnesia into a single hour.



You're playing one of the singles best games known to man, my friend.

The first Ocean Hotel playthrough is brickshitting made flesh.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 28, 2011)

*Red Steel 2:

I have been pleasantly surprised so far. And I'm saying that, knowing that I expected this game to be good. This is a first person game, but it's not as much of a shooter as you'd think. You get a sword and it stresses the use of it. The gun...shoots things. They give your sword special attacks and finishers...and combos for them. It looks fantastic, though admittedly the stage design is a bit confined but that's okay, I'm having fun. The voice acting is meh. But so far this game is great. *


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 28, 2011)

Pokemon Racist White.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 28, 2011)

Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Pablo1989 (Mar 28, 2011)

Mount & blade

Thou shalt be slain... my apologies!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Mar 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy Dissidia [DUODECIM]
Starry Sky ~in Autumn~


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 28, 2011)

NBA Live 10.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm currently playing Pokémon White Version for the DS and Black Ops for the Xbox 360.

I'll soon be playing Heavenly Sword for the PlayStation 3 and Resident Evil 5 for the Xbox 360.


----------



## Gino (Mar 29, 2011)

Dissidia 012 Duodecim Final Fantasy
ys7

Star ocean 4(ps3)
resonance of fate(ps3)


----------



## Steaks (Mar 29, 2011)

Starcraft 2 and Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 29, 2011)

Doing a second run through of FFXIII. Been over a year since i last played it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 29, 2011)

playing yakuza 4.

shit is awesome yo.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 29, 2011)

Bleach Versus Crusade.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2011)

Deus Ex

Man, I haven't played anything for years. Good game, I really need to improve on my stealth skills though and use less violence. Won't be playing new games for a while since both my pc and laptop are old, but old games are always good


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 30, 2011)

*So I played with the 3DS a bit today.

I won't lie, the 3D is damn impressive. Kinda trippy how it just...Functions the way it does. It doesn't have a software library that makes me want one yet, but when it gets some games, I can totally see myself getting one.

American McGee's Alice:

So far we are doing okay and the game shows no issues. It is funny that this very old, POS Acer desktop can still run this at top resolution. But it is a crazy old game. *


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

Ultimate Ninja 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2011)

Xenoblade.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Mar 30, 2011)

Dissidia 012 and The 3rd Birthday. My PSP's gonna work double time.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 30, 2011)

*MvC3*

Re-beat arcade with four more:

    Hulk
    Magneto
    Tron
    Viewtiful Joe


Tron and Viewtiful Joe's endings still amuse me immensely. Man, I just wish they had made them into videos. They would have been so awesome.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

Tekken 6......


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy 1, 2, 5, 6, 10, and 12...

Yes...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 30, 2011)

*Pokémon White Version (DS):* I just got the 3rd gym badge and I am working my way through Route 4 to the next city for my next badge.

*Resident Evil 5 (Xbox 360):* Just finished Chapter 1-1 before I ate dinner and played Pokémon for a while. I'll probably get back to this later on tonight.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 30, 2011)

DBRB 2 Online.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2011)

Students of Round demo.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Mar 31, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 31, 2011)

*Red Steel 2:

On my way to Chapter 4. But I CAN'T FIND THIS LAST WANTED POSTER! These things are bastards...*


----------



## Itachinator (Mar 31, 2011)

Heavy rain... 

I know it is not really new but I can't seem to complete it 100% with all characters alive...


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2011)

I have recently been playing Red Eclipse, a free FPS.  It is quite similar to older FPSes like Quake 3: Arena.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Free Realms.


----------



## VioNi (Mar 31, 2011)

Resident Evil: Outbreak File #2


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 1, 2011)

Super Street fighter 4

Young Thor

Mass Effect 2 again New game +


----------



## Corruption (Apr 1, 2011)

Killzone 3.


----------



## SenshiManny (Apr 1, 2011)

Um..

Dynasty Warriors 7
Samurai Warriors Chronicle
Hard Corps: Uprising.


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 1, 2011)

Windows solitaire.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Apr 1, 2011)

Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Free Realms.



Are you enjoying it?


----------



## VioNi (Apr 1, 2011)

Warriors Orochi 2


----------



## Gino (Apr 1, 2011)

legend of zelda minish cap


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Are you enjoying it?



Yes, I am.

Bioshock 2.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 1, 2011)

Bulletstorm.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 1, 2011)

Bayonetta. Very good game so far.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 2, 2011)

*Borderlands:

I end up playing through large chunks of this at a time, since the only time we all have to play it is Fri night.  But Lilith is now at Lv19, and we have acquired Sledges Shotgun....which is awesome.  (It makes my already bonused Melee attacks absolutely murderous.  (Phasewalk to somebodies back>Melee them in Phasewalk for bonus>Melee them normally with Sledges Shotgun>Shoot them in the face with Sledges Shotgun=Death sentence)  That combined with an actual RESPECTABLE submachine gun means that Lilith is a threat all of the sudden.  (Seriously...finding a good SMG took FOREVER)  Mordecai is de-facto party leader and navigator...but I frequently take point anyway because I can run faster and I'm one of those annoying "Play hero" type players.  (Play L4D with me and see how many zombie piles I jump into...)  

Red Steel 2:

I am now getting ready to leave this ghost town.  I just gotta kill this Calhoun guy.  Maybe I should max out some ammo and armor first...money does come easy in this game.  

Megaman 10:

In an effort to knock off some of the simpler stuff I'm waiting on in between big games.  I of course chose Megaman...and made short work of Sheep Man pretty quickly.  That first boss marker was easier to hit then it was in MM9...took awhile in MM9 to down anyone.  Huh...where to next?  (Don't tell me)  
*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 2, 2011)

Marvel VS Capcom 3

Final Fantasy: Duodecim 012


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2011)

beat Castlevania Lords of Shadow, playing some Rift now.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 2, 2011)

Baldur's Gate I and II to remove the bad taste of Dragon Age II from my mouth.


----------



## Jade (Apr 2, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 3, 2011)

Im finishing Zelda. Four Swords Adventures and Golden Sun Dark dawn.

Afterwards a friend of mine gave me Prof. Layton and the Unwound Future.


----------



## fireking77 (Apr 3, 2011)

Pokemon black-ds
FF13-ps3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 3, 2011)

Socom 4 Beta, Dragon Age 2, and Castlevania: Symphony Of The Night


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 3, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> *Borderlands:
> 
> I end up playing through large chunks of this at a time, since the only time we all have to play it is Fri night.  But Lilith is now at Lv19, and we have acquired Sledges Shotgun....which is awesome.  (It makes my already bonused Melee attacks absolutely murderous.  (Phasewalk to somebodies back>Melee them in Phasewalk for bonus>Melee them normally with Sledges Shotgun>Shoot them in the face with Sledges Shotgun=Death sentence)  That combined with an actual RESPECTABLE submachine gun means that Lilith is a threat all of the sudden.  (Seriously...finding a good SMG took FOREVER)  Mordecai is de-facto party leader and navigator...but I frequently take point anyway because I can run faster and I'm one of those annoying "Play hero" type players.  (Play L4D with me and see how many zombie piles I jump into...)
> 
> ...




hey were u bored in the beggining of borderlands?  cuz im like level 4 and honestly im bored as shit with that game, is tehre a way to make it more fun? i know its supoused to be all about co op and stuff, but everyone i convinced to play it with me will play like 1 mission, get bored as crap and quit



also i started Nier recently, and that was pretty dumb too, but i keep hearing really good things about it, so ill probably go back to it this weekend


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 3, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption online. Everybody online is just GTA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who just kill everybody.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

NBA 2k11.......


----------



## Lord Potato (Apr 4, 2011)

Fifa 11, that's the only game I play atm.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2011)

Bayonetta _45%_ and Demons Soul's _71%_


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Apr 4, 2011)

Napoleon Total War.

Making a small nation fall to it's knees and forcing it to allow you to become it's protectorate gives me a feeling I can't quite describe.


----------



## Vash (Apr 4, 2011)

Marvel VS Capcom 3


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 4, 2011)

SC2 and I actuall picked up halo reach after months of it just sitting there.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ninja Storm 2, Dead or Alive 4, and Mortal Kombat 9 Demo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Mortal Kombat demo.


----------



## S (Apr 5, 2011)

Final Fantasy Duodecim 012 PSP
Dragon Quest 9 NDS


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2011)

Legacy of Kain - Defiance

Need to know how that uber-confusing story ends.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Spyro 2-Ripto's rage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2011)

starcraft 2.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 5, 2011)

Devil May Cry 3 - Dante's Awakening


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY 3D.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Hexyz Force.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2011)

Pokémon Soulsilver


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful Katamari. I just got this from GameFly since they aren't sending me any of the shit I actually wanna play (Homefront, Crysis 2, etc.). The controls are garbage. Not sure how long I'll be able to play it, even though I wanna try to get most of the Achievements.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Ape Escape for PS1.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 5, 2011)

Played some COD WAW, I have a bigger respect for Blops now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Mihael (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally got a hold of Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, liking it so far


----------



## VioNi (Apr 5, 2011)

Resident Evil Outbreak File #1 and Samurai Warriors 2: Empires


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 7, 2011)

Residents Evil 1 and Naruto Ultimate ninja Storm 2


----------



## Lupin (Apr 7, 2011)

Final Fantasy Dissidia 012.
Monster Hunter Freedom Unite.
Monster Hunter Portable 3.
Phantasy Star P2. 

PSP player here


----------



## M a t t h e w (Apr 7, 2011)

Eternal Sonata

Plants vs Zombies


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

GTA III for PS2.


----------



## Hokage Minato (Apr 7, 2011)

Sengoku Basara Samurai Heroes.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 7, 2011)

Tekken    6


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 8, 2011)

Castlevania lord of shadows.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Uncharted 2 co-op


----------



## Laxus (Apr 8, 2011)

Tekken 5 dr


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2011)

Played some Black Ops and beat Prototype.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 9, 2011)

currently, its been red dead redemption


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Little big planet.


----------



## Chita (Apr 9, 2011)

DMC3 SE, Starry Sky ~in Spring~, Umineko no Naku Koro Ni, Legend of Princess


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors: Strikeforce


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 9, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> *Borderlands:
> 
> I end up playing through large chunks of this at a time, since the only time we all have to play it is Fri night.  But Lilith is now at Lv19, and we have acquired Sledges Shotgun....which is awesome.  (It makes my already bonused Melee attacks absolutely murderous.  (Phasewalk to somebodies back>Melee them in Phasewalk for bonus>Melee them normally with Sledges Shotgun>Shoot them in the face with Sledges Shotgun=Death sentence)  That combined with an actual RESPECTABLE submachine gun means that Lilith is a threat all of the sudden.  (Seriously...finding a good SMG took FOREVER)  Mordecai is de-facto party leader and navigator...but I frequently take point anyway because I can run faster and I'm one of those annoying "Play hero" type players.  (Play L4D with me and see how many zombie piles I jump into...)*



Tough it out finding SMGs. I used Lilith on the game too, and while I wasn't great until about level 20, I ended up being the sole powerhouse out of the four of us by the end.

Make sure you carry a non-elemental SMG as well as an elemental one, too. I recommend fire. You can stack fire effects on her like crazy. You can get great fire SMGs in the Armory expansion, so keep an eye out. (When you actually get to the armory, open three boxes before you wait and pick up what they have. By the time you click open the third, the first has folded out and you can grab blindly.)

By the end of the game I could see a group of ten guys that were all five levels above me, and charge them alone to kill them. No worries.



FinalDragon13 said:


> hey were u bored in the beggining of borderlands?  cuz im like level 4 and honestly im bored as shit with that game, is tehre a way to make it more fun? i know its supoused to be all about co op and stuff, but everyone i convinced to play it with me will play like 1 mission, get bored as crap and quit
> 
> 
> 
> also i started Nier recently, and that was pretty dumb too, but i keep hearing really good things about it, so ill probably go back to it this weekend



And to FinalDragon13, if you don't like it, you don't like it. I say tough it out a little more though. Level 4 is WAY early to quit.


----------



## 115 (Apr 9, 2011)

Playing Crysis 2 - varying between multiplayer and campaign. The campaign is amazing, really loved it and am doing it again just for fun - multiplayer can be stressful at times, especially when you pump a clip into someone and they don't die. :/

Also playing Bulletstorm, only just started though but still fun so far.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 9, 2011)

Resident Evil Zero


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

GTA IV Free Mode.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 9, 2011)

Metroid Fusion


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Apr 9, 2011)

F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin Xbox 360


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 9, 2011)

Blue Dragon, Resident Evil 5, and Modern Warfare 2 on Xbox 360. Pokémon White and Kingdom Hearts: Re-Coded on DS.


----------



## Krory (Apr 9, 2011)

Mass Effect (360).


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Tekken 4.
.........


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Bleach Soul Ignition demo


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 10, 2011)

Killing Floor; really need to make the upgrade from Laptop to PC so I can expand my PC gaming collection.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 10, 2011)

Residents Evil 3 Nemesis


----------



## Laxus (Apr 10, 2011)

Resident Evil Zero


----------



## S (Apr 10, 2011)

Grandia  .


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Soul Caliber IV.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2011)

Stop spamming the damn thread.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 10, 2011)

Resident Evil Outbreak file 2


----------



## Gnome (Apr 10, 2011)

Started Dead Space 2 today, so far so good. I'm on chapter 6, glad they got rid of the train bringing you to each level idea.


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 10, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2011)

S said:


> Grandia  .



Damn good game


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Trinity universe.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 11, 2011)

*Played some Guilty Gear XX Accent Core today. I have never actually given this game that serious try, so I think I'm going to do that. Why? Well I have a devil of a time finding fighters my brother will play. (He's more character particular then even me) And this is one I know he likes, so I'll give this one a serious shot. And as rule 245B of the video game bylaws states. And in the brief time I spent with it before, Jam is definitely well within my comfort zone in terms of play style. So I'm going to be spending some time with her for sure. Other notables I like:

Jam:
As I said, definitely my typical kind of selection. A good way to ease myself in with someone I'm already somewhat comfortable with. Though she suffers from typical tiny Chinese girl fighter problems. She's weak as hell. Certainly among the weakest I've seen. It takes forever to get anywhere in terms of damage, so it pays to be all over the damn screen with her.

Testament:
I am a big fan of scythes as weapons...not any real reason for this other then they look cool. But more importantly Testament's moves all seem to flow together pretty well and he has something I think to be understated in some fighters....a harassment move. That bird can screw people up. Definitely I think he's worth digging into.

Millia Rage:
My kind of speedy character, and she fights with her hair. That's awesome.

Venom:
He seriously fights with a pool cue? That is great. But he can also spawn cue balls that he can knock around the screen...limiting options. Diggin that.

A.B.A.:
Definitely my favorite in the design dept. A messed up, bloodied, bandaged girl dragging a giant key with her. Oh yeah...and the key is alive. Her moveset is...interesting as well. She is gonna take a mountain of practice to get right (What with her health draining 2nd stance) but I'll give it a shot. Very few things are deadlier then a confusing, hard to use character if they are in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing.

Bridget:
For lols. I suck something awful with him.*


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 11, 2011)

NBA 2K11.


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Star Wars Empire at War


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2011)

Pokemon Black


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2011)

SSFIV, NBA JAm & Crysis 2.


Until MK9 comes out


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 11, 2011)

dbzfreak2 said:


> Star Wars Empire at War


Is it actually good?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 12, 2011)

*American McGee's Alice:

MILESTONE.

I have never been this far in this game. THIS CLOSE TO THE END. (I presume what with my ability now to storm the Red Queen's castle) The Mad Hatter died in spectacular fashion and the Jabberwock got away, but I have HIS EYE. The free creatures of Wonderland now rally under Alice's banner and all I can do is pray that the game...and my old Acer Desktop hold together. Or I can say that that wallpaper of "The Donnas" is holding together with the extra awesome they exude. This just might be it...Last Chance Dance indeed. (That is a Donnas song btw, though "Fall Behind Me" is my inspiration song. I love it so.) Let's destroy the tyranny of that fat red bitch once at for all...she is so very dreadful.

Megaman 10:

Good progress made today. Asses were whooped. Blade Man, Solar Man and Chill Man were all made fools today. Only Strike Man and Commando Man remain. (Commando Man's stage is kind of a bitch isn't it?) But we can do it. *


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 12, 2011)

Pokemon White. Just beat the elite 4 and am about to fight N and Ghetsis


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 12, 2011)

Streetball Vol 2

Going back old school (:


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 12, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2011)

Homefront, Tony Hawk's American Wasteland, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Rainbow Sex Vegas 2, Blue Dragon, Halo 3, Kingdom Hearts: Re-Coded, and Pokémon White Version.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Apr 13, 2011)

I just bought Darksiders thought its a good game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 13, 2011)

YYH dark tournament PS2.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 13, 2011)

Samurai Warriors 2: Empires


----------



## HeadShot77 (Apr 14, 2011)

M a t t h e w said:


> Eternal Sonata
> 
> Plants vs Zombies



aw man i loved eternal sonata. i wish i wouldve known that the ps3 version had extra content, instead i just got the 360 version. real good game tho.

only game i really play now is Warcraft3: the frozen throne, just custom anime games like bleach vs one piece, fight of characters, naruto vs bleach, naruto battle royale, bleach blade battlers(broken/pathetic game), anime wars, dbz vs naruto vs one piece(broken/imbalanced), pokemon world, dbz tribute, and even dota. They got ton of games and it cost nothing for online, great game imo.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 14, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7. Just need to finish a few more legends, buy the rest of the weapons/animals, get the final twins words, and maybe get everyone as an ally.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 14, 2011)

kingdom hearts birth by sleep,finished aqua's story earlier today now working on ventus' story and going back to actually get all the treasures, stickers, and do all the mini games in aqua's story (kind of rushed through her part).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2011)

Homefront - Mainly Achievement hunting now that I am done with the campaign.

Modern Warfare 2 - Almost at 10th Prestige. It's just hard to rank up after you hit level 35-40.

Black Ops - Mostly just having fun with Wager Match game modes.

Tony Hawk's American Wasteland - Playing and enjoying a game I used to beat the shit out of on GameCube when I was a kid. Also, collecting all of the Achievements I can.


----------



## G (Apr 14, 2011)

Nsuns2... Soon Portal 2


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 14, 2011)

Super Robot Taisen Z


----------



## The Boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Was playing Alan Wake, but now I'm moving on to The Saboteur.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll know what in about two days.


----------



## Lolitalush (Apr 14, 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 and New Vegas. Still waiting for Mass Effect 3, FFXIII versus, Elder Scrolls Skyrim and Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 14, 2011)

Tekken           6


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 14, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Shrimp (Apr 14, 2011)

Pokemon White
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
DotA


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 14, 2011)

Mass Effect


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Apr 14, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2. Ah, sweet delicious item grubbing.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 15, 2011)

Tekken 6 campaign.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2011)

9 Hours, 9 Persons, 9 Doors (DS)
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (DS)


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2011)

Pokemon Sapphire.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 16, 2011)

Started FarCry 2 again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 16, 2011)

NBA 2K11                  .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2011)

Super Mario 64.

A recent article from Cracked.com reminded me of it, so I Decided to boot it up for nostalgia's sake. Maybe I'll actually finish the game this time, now that I'm not afraid of it.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2011)

El Shaddai demo.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2011)

Black Ops and the Mortal Kombat demo to kill time until Tuesday


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2011)

Mortal Kombat and Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 16, 2011)

Final Fantasy 4 DS


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 16, 2011)

Just got off Storm 2, now on NBA Live 10.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 16, 2011)

Started playing Top Spin 4.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just started Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars


----------



## Motochika (Apr 17, 2011)

Fired up Sengoku Basara 3 on my PS3.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd play threw of Dissidia Duodecim.


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2011)

Fallout      3


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 17, 2011)

*Sonic Colors:
Well here we go...I'm gonna say it. IT ISN'T AWFUL. There. That being said, so far it isn't stellar either. I do like how tight and responsive the controls are, something that has been eluding the 3D side of the series since even Sonic Adventure. (Though it has progressively gotten worse) Though the lack of customizable controls is bizzare, you can use every KIND of controller, but you can't set the buttons. (Amazingly, the Classic Controller is the worst setup...Why is the jump button way the hell over there?) The Gamecube controller is far superior to the others, so I've been using that. So far though, the game is REALLY easy. Pick it up Robotnik!

Borderlands:
Didn't get to play far this time round as my computer in particular was being douchey. (trying to narrow down the issue) But I finally did find that cool new SMG I needed so bad. (High attack AND a high fire rate? Who would have thought I could have both?) Is it me or is this area around Rust Commons kind of a bitch to navigate? Though my team doesn't really die anymore, we kinda have meshed pretty well to where we don't really need to communicate as much during fights, we just go. *


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2011)

Sly Cooper 2. Platinum'd Sly 1 earlier.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 18, 2011)

Call of Duty: Black Ops - Gun Game. I am fucking addicted to Gun Game!


----------



## Draelok (Apr 18, 2011)

Dragonball Raging Blast 2
God Of War 1
Diablo II
Soon gonna have Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2(PS3) Collector's Edition


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 18, 2011)

Pokemon Black, messing about with the global link/dream entralink thingy.


----------



## Chita (Apr 18, 2011)

The Last Remnant, Dynasty Warriors 6


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 19, 2011)

*Well, I beat Sonic Colors. Ultimately it's greatest flaw is that it is so short. When I ask, was the last time a Sonic game was too short?

They did it. It only took 12 years. It's not perfect, but it's good. Now do it twice. That is where you can really prove something to me.

But let's tally things.
-Duke Nukem Forever is actually going to get released, for real.
-I was actually able to BEAT American McGee's Alice without the game exploding or breaking the computer.
-A GOOD Sonic game was released.

If this trend of crazy events continues to unfold I just might regain my faith in gaming.

But what do I play next? Well I've got a few ideas about that actually...I was going to start Parasite Eve, as I've wanted to do that for a couple of weeks now. But I also think that...it may be time to put up or shut up on that New Year's Resolution. 
Spoiler:  




Yes...I do believe it is time.


*


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 19, 2011)

Finishing up The Last Remnant. <3


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 19, 2011)

Dragonball Raging Blast 2


----------



## Hana (Apr 19, 2011)

Portal 2 bitches.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 20, 2011)

*Parasite Eve:
Wow Aya runs like a girl. I mean yeah Yuna does the hands out girly run...but she at least hoofs it quick. Aya takes dainty steps. The game itself seems fairly straightforward, though the manual and tutorial word stuff in some unusual ways. I'm sure I'll figure it out.

I haven't started Shenmue yet, because I need to hook up my VGA box back up to the TV and I'm not sure where the audio cable is. So I figure I'll make a project of that sometime this week. After all, if I'm going to play that, I'm going to jack the resolution up the best I can right? *


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2011)

Started Halo Reach on Legendary.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 22, 2011)

*Parasite Eve:

Well this game is certainly interesting in concept and execution. Though I find the the weapon upgrade systems odd and mildly confusing. I can never tell WHICH one it's trying to upgrade and it won't let me spend my points. Gonna have to figure this out...*


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

Mortal Kombat Armageddon


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

GTA IV.......


----------



## Extasee (Apr 23, 2011)

Pokemon White pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 23, 2011)

portal 2           .


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 23, 2011)

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2

N64 is pretty nostalgic for me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 23, 2011)

Tekken 3 for PSX.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 23, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> portal 2           .



Is it good? I hope it's good. I'm thinking of buying it.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 23, 2011)

Vanquish, so far so good.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Ape Escape for PSX. Classic.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Fable II .


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 24, 2011)

Fable III.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 24, 2011)

Got back to Fire Emblem The Sacred Stones and Phoenix Wright 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

DBZ Budokai 3.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 24, 2011)

Final Fantasy 4 DS


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2011)

*The Saboteur*, I really dig this game. I think it's the time period.


----------



## fireking77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fallout3 >3
 Snice the PSN down i can get my platinum trophy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 25, 2011)

GTA: San Andreas. Same old CJ, busta straight busta


----------



## Corruption (Apr 25, 2011)

Dragon Age.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2011)

Soul Calibur IV. pek


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

Okamiden, its proving quite enjoyable so far.


----------



## Krory (Apr 25, 2011)

Gears of War 3 Beta.


----------



## Robsqwi (Apr 25, 2011)

Gears of war 3 beta here!


----------



## G (Apr 26, 2011)

Portal 2 Co-Op and some NSUNS2 Online Matches.
Also fancy pants adventures' demo.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 26, 2011)

Still playing Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2, it's so addictive.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Smackdown, shut you're mouth.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2011)

Not PS3. 

Some Crysis 2 though.


----------



## Majinvergil (Apr 26, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 26, 2011)

Gears of war 2.

FFVII.

Final Fantasy Dissidia Duodecim 012.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

DBZ infinite world.


----------



## Nois (Apr 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 26, 2011)

Because I have to replay Gen 1 AGAIN in between Pokemon White sessions, Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## CherrySwirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Laxus (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm replaying Metroid Prime using the fusion suit


----------



## Gnome (Apr 27, 2011)

To play WKC or not to play. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2011)

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons, Pokemon White and Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## CherrySwirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Pokemon Black


----------



## Dolohov27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

GTA Vice city.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9 (PS3)
Crysis 2 (PS3)
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (DS)


----------



## Aeon (Apr 28, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7
Monster Hunter Tri


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 29, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 (PS3)


----------



## ineverlearn (Apr 29, 2011)

Replaying *Phoenix Wright - Justice for all*!


----------



## tinhamodic (Apr 29, 2011)

Dead Space 2


----------



## Ultimania (Apr 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection (PSP)


----------



## Raven Rider (Apr 30, 2011)

Blazblue Continuum Shift (PS3)


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Portal 2 is the game that has been consuming my time lately besides Counter-Strike Source.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 30, 2011)

Dead Space 2 - 2nd Run
Fallout New Vegas - 1st Run
FF9 - 999th run through


----------



## GohanKun (Apr 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy games at the moment.

Final Fantasy XII - Just finished it.
Final Fantasy VII - Final battle.
Dissidia 012 - No idea.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 30, 2011)

White Knight Chronicles, seems interesting.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 30, 2011)

Castlevania: LOS


----------



## Dirzzt (May 1, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2011)

Played some Reach on Legendary.


----------



## Santoryu (May 1, 2011)

SSF4 and still need to complete ff7 @_@


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 2, 2011)

Prototype.

I honestly don’t see all the hate for this game. Sure it’s graphics aren’t on par for a game on the current-gen,and the story is pretty shitty.
The gameplay is surprisingly good though. I enjoy it.


----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

For now playing some Black version of NDS or on NDS I should say. LMAO.


----------



## Gnome (May 3, 2011)

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 3, 2011)

Yakuza 4

Taiga is a tough friend! Awesome introduction. So good, that I had to take a breath in awe.


----------



## Nois (May 3, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII. And I'm loving it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2011)

Should be getting motherfucking *Tony Hawk Pro Skater 3* today son.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2011)

Been playing Tekken 6. I'm not usually big on fighting games but it seems to be an easy 100% (already got I believe 34/50 achievements in half a day). After that I'll probably go back to the Gears of War 3 Beta since there's only a week and a half left.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9
Conduit 2
Sin and Punishment 2 "hard mode" Good luck to me in that. >.<


----------



## Aya~ (May 4, 2011)

mmo's: aion, iris

psp:  kh birth by sleep,gow, dante's inferno


----------



## αshɘs (May 4, 2011)

Planescape: Torment

Awesome game, can pull you in easily.


----------



## Divine Death (May 4, 2011)

Shining Force Gaiden 2 for Game Gear.


----------



## xTiax (May 4, 2011)

Its gotta be call of duty black ops for me  Mostly on the zombies or the multiplayer


----------



## Arsecynic (May 27, 2011)

Just Pokemon Black at the moment. I've just dug out my PS2, I'm going to buy GTA3/VC/SA and play through all of them. I never finished playing San Andreas (my least favourite GTA), so I'm going to try it again. Most definitely not going for 100%, that's for sure.


----------



## stavrakas (May 28, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> I never finished playing San Andreas (*my least favourite GTA*)



 What...is...this...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 28, 2011)

L.A. Noire and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.

L.A. Noire I am just working on getting all of the Achievements. Just 2 more and they're all mine!

Modern Warfare 2 I have been playing here and there when I am bored, but all of my games are at my fiances today and I can't get them until tomorrow. So I have been playing that this all day. Ranked up maybe 5 times. just 6 ranks from 10th Prestige legit. Makes me feel good, too, that I'm not one of those assholes that bought their Prestige.


----------



## Higawa (May 29, 2011)

God of war 3, Bayonetta und Red Dead Redemption


----------



## blakstealth (May 29, 2011)

Finished Dead Space 2 for the 2nd time.


----------



## Jezebel (May 30, 2011)

Bioshock 2, love that game.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

A mixture of...

Monster Hunter Portable 3rd
Marvel vs. Capcom 3
Dynasty Warriors 7
Super Robot Taisen Z Hakai-hen


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jun 3, 2011)

*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow:

So far I'm being proven completely right here. This game's biggest issue is that it doesn't even TRY to distinguish itself somehow. Every element of it is lifted wholesale from somewhere else, some place that does it better. The worst part about it is the music. From any technical standpoint the music is nice. It's just the generic "Sweeping Epic Soundtrack #45C" that you see EVERYWHERE now, nothing unique about it. Which would just be annoying in any other game, but it's a mortal SIN in a game that wants to call itself Castlevania. A unique, listenable, well put together soundtrack is perhaps the one consistently defining characteristic of a Castlevania game. If you're going to shoehorn that title onto your game, you'd better be able to ante up in the sound department and show you deserve it.

Now it takes most of it's gameplay from God of War, which isn't a terribly deep game in terms of combat, but this game is somehow...DUMBED DOWN from even that. God Of War's attacks at least require some button variation sometimes, my advanced attacks here are listed as things like "Triangle x8". This puts Gabriel in Eddy Gordo territory, push the button and watch him dance. But this pretty much means that you don't particularly care WHAT attacks you're doing, you are more just doing your invincible roll dodge and hammering ONE of the buttons.

The game is amazingly pretty though...*


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas, Glitch game is Glitch even at only twenty dollars i feel ripped off.


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 3, 2011)

nba 2k11, MGS4,Demon Souls, and Killzone 3


----------



## martryn (Jun 3, 2011)

Been playing way too much *Call of Duty: Black Ops*.   I've got my 6th prestige about a week ago and am hitting level 40 likely tonight.  Can't put the damn game down. 

Also going back and revisiting *Fallout: New Vegas*.  Started another playthrough a few weeks ago.  Going to try to get all the achievements.  

Bought *LA Noir* but have a hard time getting into it.  Looking for clues is boring, driving around from crime scene to crime scene is boring, and the random shit that happens while you're driving is boring.  The only fun bit is the interrogation, so I'll likely just finish the game to see how the plot plays out, but if it's anything like LA Confidential, I already know how it ends, so what do I care? 

Also bought this shitty $15 game from GameStop a few weeks back.  It's called *Spectral Force 3*, and it really is pretty shitty, but I've been enjoying what I can from it.  It's a grid based tactics game in a fashion similar to Final Fantasy Tactics, Gladius, Shining Force, etc and those happen to be my favorite types of games.  It's too bad they're not making nearly as many anymore.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 4, 2011)

Arc the Lad: Twilight of the Spirits.

Ho-ly crap! I love this thing! The story and characters are great.


----------



## crazy monkey (Jun 4, 2011)

shift 2 havent been able to put it down since i got it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 4, 2011)

Bioshock (PS3)
Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (DS)


----------



## Ziko (Jun 5, 2011)

Pikmin 2, ah god I love these little fellas!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 5, 2011)

Apache Air Assault (2010)
Fallaut 3
Dawn of War: Chaos Rising

//HbS


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 5, 2011)

Devil May Cry....Devil May FUCKING Cry !


----------



## Krory (Jun 5, 2011)

Sucks for you.

Still working through my last few achievements in Borderlands.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

Playing Morrowind with mods.


----------



## Laxus (Jun 6, 2011)

Just finished a playthrough of Ocarina of Time


----------



## Kiachan (Jun 6, 2011)

Playing SMB wii


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2011)

Infamous 2....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2011)

*Portal 2 (Xbox 360): *I just beat the single player campaign. Working on co-op with my sister now trying to get most of the Achievements.

*Call of Duty: World at War (Xbox 360):* Mainly just playing Zombies with my best friend James, but when he's not online I'll do solo runs and sometimes I'll play with randoms. I just hate when I get into a modded game and the fucking modder doesn't share. LOL


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 13, 2011)

Dragon Age: Origins, second playthrough


----------



## b0rt (Jun 14, 2011)

the new Mortal Kombat game..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 14, 2011)

My d***
Oh, Combat Evolved.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2011)

LoZ: Twilight Princess, LoZ: Link's Awakening DX, Super Mario Land, RE4: Wii Edition. Come this Sunday I'll be playing OoT 3D.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2011)

Duke Nukem forever........


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 15, 2011)

I was playing Duke until I put it down because it sucked balls.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 6, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas (PS3)
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries (3DS)
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (3DS)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Dynasty Warriors 7


----------



## Helix (Jul 6, 2011)

F.E.A.R 
Deus Ex
Deus Ex: The Invisible War
Hoard
Garshasp The Monster Slayer
Darksiders
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Hydrophobia: Prophecy
Fallout New Vegas - Honest Hearts
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II - Retribution

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG. I don't know what to donate my time to.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

Helix said:


> F.E.A.R
> Deus Ex
> Deus Ex: The Invisible War
> Hoard
> ...





> Darksiders



               .


----------



## firefist (Jul 6, 2011)

GTA San Andreas
Tropico
Star Wars Battlefront II
Bioshock 2
Torchlight
Half-Life
Team Fortress 2
Poker Night at the Inventory.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 6, 2011)

Infamous on PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dead or Alive Dimensions.  *


----------



## Chow (Jul 6, 2011)

On 360
CoD MW 2
CoD Black Ops
Left 4 Dead 2

3DS
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Resident Evil Mercenaries
Super Street Fighter IV


----------



## G (Jul 7, 2011)

On 360:
Assassins Creed 2
Burnout Paradise
Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
Hydrophobia

On Android:
Angry Birds Rio
Angry Birds Seasons


----------



## M a t t h e w (Jul 7, 2011)

On Xbox 360:
CoD Black Ops
Lara Croft Tomb Raider Anniversary
Assassin's Creed


----------



## S (Jul 7, 2011)

Tactics Ogre (PSP)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 7, 2011)

Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 7, 2011)

I just finished a game of Shangri-La Zombies on Black-Ops about an hour ago.


----------



## Nois (Jul 7, 2011)

Still FF XII, 173h into the game, right before the Pharos.


----------



## Destin (Jul 7, 2011)

Monster Girl Quest (PC)


----------



## Remyx (Jul 7, 2011)

Spyro the Dragon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 8, 2011)

Infamous 2 Demo.


----------



## Jena (Jul 8, 2011)

Remyx said:


> Spyro the Dragon.



Awesome.





Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 8, 2011)

Infamous 2 (beat good, working on evil)
Assassin's Creed 2
Bioshock 2
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jul 8, 2011)

Uncharted 3 Multiplayer Beta
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light <- awesome game
GTA IV


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 8, 2011)

Replaying:

Mega Man Zero 2.

Currently playing:

Mega Man Zero 4.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 8, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D

Never got the chance to play it the first time around.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 8, 2011)

Suikoden its pretty meh so far.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 8, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2011)

_Fable: The Lost Chapters_


----------



## Remyx (Jul 9, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. It's the one from the Collector's Edition.


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

To Aru Majutsu no Index (PSP)

I don't understand what's being said or exactly what I'm doing.  All I know is that once I figure something out, Touma is going to give out some gender equality.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops* for _Xbox 360_. Just random Wager Matches making and losing a little money here and there and the occasional online match. Not in much of a gaming mood lately, although I do wanna start Alpha Protocol pretty soon if I get some time. It's been sitting in my game case for a few months untouched.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 9, 2011)

Uncharted 2 online

After dem trophies


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 9, 2011)

Dirt 3

I'm awesome at all......:ho


----------



## Oppip (Jul 9, 2011)

I just stopped playing Final Fantasy 13 and Fable 3.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2011)

Still trying to get to level 50 on Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Sera (Jul 9, 2011)

Ninja Storm 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 9, 2011)

GTA IV.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 9, 2011)

Samurai Warriors 2: Empires


----------



## Ayana (Jul 9, 2011)

Patapon 2 and Trauma Center: New Blood.


----------



## Destin (Jul 9, 2011)

Super Meat Boy (PC)


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Playin Dead Space for the first time.

Not as scary as everyone said it would be.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 9, 2011)

Homefront (Trial). It's actually really good. I would have picked it up pre-owned if it wasn't for the use of one time online codes. That's lame.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 9, 2011)

InFamous 2 (Evil Cole)


----------



## Remyx (Jul 9, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2011)

Excessive amounts of Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Destin (Jul 10, 2011)

Dead Space 2

Yep, by the time you get the hand cannon, the lack of an aiming icon is obsolete since your aim should be spot on to where you shouldn't need it, so I'm quite okay with it not being there.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 10, 2011)

Crysis. Yeah baby


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 10, 2011)

FINALLY beat Halo Reach on Legendary. 

*whew*


----------



## Ziko (Jul 11, 2011)

Pokemon Black, been a long time since my last Pokemon game!


----------



## firefist (Jul 11, 2011)

Gothic 3.

beautiful game with the community patch added on.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 11, 2011)

Switching between Oblivion / Fallout 3 / Morrowind, waiting on Skyrim and Diablo 3 to release 

Havnt played wow in months


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Jul 11, 2011)

Just Cause 2 (God, I love free-roaming and running from militia across land/water/sky)
Dragon Age Origins (needs more hordes, but good fun)
Gears of War 1 & 2 (warming up for GoW3)
Hunted: The Demons Forge (Eh, I'm not all that impressed. Perhaps it will improve later into the game)

Hasn't been much of a sports gamer recently, I'd like one of those games where you can build your team and its players from scratch.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 11, 2011)

Ocarina Of Time 3D


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tales of Eternia.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 11, 2011)

Bayonetta 

Never been one to talk about graphics but fucking hell I couldn't see what the fuck was going on in the first level because everything seemed so pixalated and frame rate was choppy (ps3). gonna stop playing, first few levels were boring so yeah, dropped.

Moving onto Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 11, 2011)

Started replaying Fallout 3 and started the Mothership Zeta DLC.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 11, 2011)

LA Noire
Shadows of the damned
Assasins creed 2


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 11, 2011)

Halo Reach, beat it on legendary yesterday.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 11, 2011)

GTA4, until I knocked my XBOX over and scratched the fuck out of the disk.  I need a good single player game that has a long play time to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> GTA4, until I knocked my XBOX over and scratched the fuck out of the disk.  I need a good single player game that has a long play time to it. Any suggestions?



Mass Effect 1 & 2
L.A. Noire is good too, but I thought it was pretty short.
Red Dead Redemption is fun too...


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Currently Mass Effect 2(5th Run) & Dragon Age 2(7th Run). pek

Witcher 2 is still installed but at the moment suffering from "Geralt fatigue", but I will get back to it at some point, if only to save Triss.


----------



## The Red Gil (Jul 12, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D, Finishing up New Vegas


----------



## Destin (Jul 12, 2011)

Atelier Meruru: The Alchemist of Arland 3 (JPN)

I like not knowing what the hell I'm doing.   Not really.
O well, I'm just borrowing it just to see a preview.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yoshi's Island SNES  .


----------



## Krory (Jul 12, 2011)

Still rocking F.E.A.R. 3 co-op with my brother. Playing through on Insanity. Still need like ten achievements (he needs eight)


----------



## Myri (Jul 12, 2011)

Ocarina of Time 3D and Spyro 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2011)

Megaman 1 for PS3.

Daaaaaaamn.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 12, 2011)

Trying to finish LA Noire, started AC2 (kinda interesting), starting a new run on New Vegas, and gonna Vanquish soon after.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 12, 2011)

Saints Row 2-ridiculously fun game.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 12, 2011)

Castle Crashers pek

Did some online co-op the other day so hopefully I do some more soon with a 4th person


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Agitation said:


> Bayonetta
> 
> Never been one to talk about graphics but fucking hell I couldn't see what the fuck was going on in the first level because everything seemed so pixalated and frame rate was choppy (ps3). gonna stop playing, first few levels were boring so yeah, dropped.
> 
> Moving onto Red Dead Redemption.



That's a shame.  Graphics aren't perfect, but Bayonetta is a REALLY good game.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Fantasy X and Dead Space 2


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Started playing L.A. Noire, it's okay I guess. I thought there would be an overarching story but so far just seems case by case.


----------



## Destin (Jul 12, 2011)

Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana 
Atelier Iris 2 - The Azoth of Destiny
Atelier Iris 3: Grand Phantasm

Playing them all at near the same time with an hour span played with each game before going onto the next one and taking turns.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 13, 2011)

Halo Reach.


----------



## BikkuriRoy (Jul 13, 2011)

Tales of Destiny 2 just came in the mail. So, yeah that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2011)

Alpha Protocol.

The combat is a bit wonky but other then that its one of the best RPG's i've ever played


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried to start Alpha Protocol today and I absolutely cannot stand it. The pace is too slow for me, the battle system is really no good, etc. Just not my cup of tea.

Mainly I'm playing Empires & Allies, CityVille, and I just started FrontierVille on Facebook. I fucking hate myself.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 13, 2011)

GTA III for PS2.


----------



## Destin (Jul 14, 2011)

Jungle Strike (Mega Drive)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

DBRB2 for PS3.


----------



## Destin (Jul 14, 2011)

Earthworm Jim (Mega Drive)


----------



## Fassy (Jul 14, 2011)

LA Noire
Fallout: New Vegas
Dragon Age: Origins 

Yup all at the same time.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 14, 2011)

Tekken 6 for PS3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 14, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas (PS3)
Vanquish (PS3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

Fat princess demo.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 15, 2011)

I turned on my dusty Wii and I played Super Smash Bros. Brawl for about 20 minutes. Who knows the next time I will turn it back on again.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 15, 2011)

Shadows of the damned.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 15, 2011)

God of War 3 on Very Hard

Its hard as fuck but beating the bosses feels a lot more epic when it took you like 10 tries


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 15, 2011)

F.E.A.R 3..............


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Jul 15, 2011)

Dead Space2 the multiplayer is badass


----------



## Myri (Jul 15, 2011)

Trinity Universe


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sonic Adventure
Beyond Good and Evil
Metal Gear Solid 4

...all at once -__-


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2011)

Tomb Raider series (from 1 to 4)


----------



## zuul (Jul 15, 2011)

Appollo Justice. pek

And I ordered that game with Edgeworth at the protagonist I don't remember the name.

Also Ghost Tricks. pek


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 15, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
L.A Noire
Uncharted 2
MW2


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Replaying some Phoenix Wright. 

And Arcana Heart 3.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 15, 2011)

Assassins Creed 2. This is my second time playing through the game.


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

Bioshock 1.  Trying for Hardest Difficulty, No Vita Chamber and No Little Sisters run.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 16, 2011)

Dead Nation, got a bit distracted with the UC3 beta. But I've been looking forward to playing a zombie game again, been a while.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

YAKUZA 3........


----------



## Altron (Jul 16, 2011)

Bayonetta
Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3
FIFA 11


----------



## Destin (Jul 16, 2011)

Dungeon Siege 3

(Not as good as the other two, but I'll still play it.)


----------



## Kei (Jul 16, 2011)

Kayne and lynch: Dog Days...My cousin owed me money so he gave me this


----------



## Oppip (Jul 16, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto 4. I just recently started playing the game, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

[PROTOTYPE. ]


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 17, 2011)

*starcraft 2
Team fortress2*


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 17, 2011)

GT5 as I type, but attempting to finally beat a few of the games that have been sitting around facing neglect for months. Star Ocean 4, Eternal Sonata, UC1, and a few more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 17, 2011)

Infamous........


----------



## Oppip (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm just playing through Super Mario Galaxy again.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 17, 2011)

Playing Red Dead Redemption and Toy Story 3

and I'm loving ToyStory more at the moment, I think Red dead is somewhat boring which is a shame because its similar to L.A noire and ACII/Brotherhood which I loved.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 17, 2011)

NCAA Football 2012


----------



## Oppip (Jul 17, 2011)

DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2011)

*Saints Row (Xbox 360):* I just started it today before work. If I can't find anything to do this week while I'm off work, I'll probably just play this a lot.


----------



## Destin (Jul 18, 2011)

Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped (PS)


----------



## Gene (Jul 18, 2011)

Killzone 3. The multiplayer feels so refreshing after playing MW2/Black Ops for so long.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 18, 2011)

Army of Two: The 40th Day

I got this game during Christmas and decided to not ever play it again. I played co-op with my brother, and for some odd reason we like it a lot more than we did before.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 18, 2011)

I just went through the game Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection and played Sonic the hedgehog 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Motochika (Jul 18, 2011)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2011)

_*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox 360):*_I guess it was only a matter of time before I went back to this game. It is the best CoD, after all. I am such a fucking addict.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3

Resident Evil Mercenaries 3D


----------



## Oppip (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm searching for sun medals in Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm playing Megaman Zero Collection(at the final boss on Megaman Zero 3) and Prinny 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

Tekken 6 for PS3.


----------



## Violence (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm currently playin Dead Space 2


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 19, 2011)

COD4- Ps3
Pretty fun game Xd


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

FF12 IZJS.


----------



## firefist (Jul 19, 2011)

GTA San Andreas
NBA 2k11
Gothic 3


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

GTA IV on PS3. Free mode.


----------



## Destin (Jul 19, 2011)

Nier (PS3)

More like played than playing.  It's a game I looked at while over someone's place.  Seems like a slow game, but that's fine.  I imagine it'd be something I'd play every once in a while though and not all at once.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Saints Row for PS3.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

splinter cell conviction for XBOX 36O
pretty fun but overall its such a departure from what the other games were like


----------



## Chili (Jul 20, 2011)

UNS2 and excessive amounts of Black Ops on the 360.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Halo Reach for 360.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 20, 2011)

Gears of War 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas for PS3.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going through the Story Mode of Halo 2 again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Tekken 3 for PS1.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 20, 2011)

Still Mega Man Zero 2 (trying to get all EX Skills and Forms).

Replaying Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep, this time on Proud Mode.


----------



## Destin (Jul 21, 2011)

Star Fox 64 (N64)


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 21, 2011)

Assassins Creed Brotherhood (Multiplayer) Mode
Heavy Rain
Demon's Soul
Final Fantasy VII, VIII , and IX


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas, Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Game & Watch: Gallery and Kirby's Dream Land.

Will be starting Fallout 3: Game of the Year edition next week. I bought it two days ago but have decided not to play it right away.


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

when i get home, Bulletstorm.
played the demo too many times so i decided to spend my birthday money to it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Batman AA GOTY for PS3.


----------



## SenshiManny (Jul 21, 2011)

As lame as it sounds... MapleStory for the time being since I want to try out the stuff from the new patch . Oh and still playing Gundam Musou 3 here and there .


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Ape Escape for PS1.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 21, 2011)

Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

by god i love this rpg.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 21, 2011)

DragonBall Z Sagas. Just using Broly and crushing everything in my line of sight.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Rampage for PS1.


----------



## Destin (Jul 22, 2011)

Streets of Rage 2 / Bare Knuckle II: Shitō he no Chinkonka (Mega Drive)


----------



## cblushyboyc (Jul 22, 2011)

quickfire pool


----------



## Vargas (Jul 22, 2011)

WoW and Naruto Shippuuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just finished BTTF the game part 5.
Playing some KOF XI and 2002um right now.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Golden Axe.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 22, 2011)

batman arkham asylum.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Uncharted 2 deathmatch.


----------



## Destin (Jul 23, 2011)

Dead Space 2 (Trying to go for a no hit / taken damage run)


----------



## Agitation (Jul 23, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum

Played it months ago starting off on hard but that was a huge mistake

Playing it again now on easy mode lol.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

NBA 2K11 demo. Lakers!


----------



## Motochika (Jul 24, 2011)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 24, 2011)

GTA4                    .


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 24, 2011)

Currently playing Mana Khemia and Valkyria Chronicles 2 for the PSP.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 24, 2011)

Turned on my Nintendo 64 for the first time in a year and I am currently playing Super Mario 64. I currently have 90 stars.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 24, 2011)

Crysis 2


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 24, 2011)

League of Legends


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 24, 2011)

Too much games... Fallout 3 once again, Borderlands, Deus Ex, Dwarfs?!, L4D2, HOMM V etc. Damn you Steam Summer Sale >:[


----------



## G (Jul 24, 2011)

Bulletstorm
Naruto Storm 2


----------



## Hokage Minato (Jul 24, 2011)

Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition.


----------



## albertcron (Jul 25, 2011)

I am playing these game right now: 1.Age of Empire. 2.Resident Evil. 3.Mass Effect 2. 4.Pinch hitter. 5.Agent USA.

_____________________________________


----------



## Destin (Jul 25, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX (PS)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption: Undead Nightmare


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

GTA IV The Lost & Dammned.


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 25, 2011)

Witcher 2...best RPG I've played in years. I'd say it even beats KOTR and DAO.


----------



## Myri (Jul 25, 2011)

Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't played Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 in a long time, I thought i'd stick that in.


----------



## nfcb (Jul 25, 2011)

No More Heroes for the Wii. Great game.


----------



## Mystic Sasuke (Jul 25, 2011)

SSF4 Arcade Edition


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Burnout paradise V1.9.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 26, 2011)

Catherine
and OMG it's a brain cruncher


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 26, 2011)

Portal 2

I'm too dumb for that shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 26, 2011)

Megaman 1. ]=<


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

UNS2 free battle.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 26, 2011)

inFamous 1.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 26, 2011)

RE: Archives


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2011)

Bulletstorm, it's pretty fun, but for some reason I can't play it for multiple hours in one sitting like I do most games.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

AC II. Really hoping to get the new one.


----------



## Destin (Jul 27, 2011)

Jak II (PS2)


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 27, 2011)

lost odyssey


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Saw II Demo.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 27, 2011)

final fantasy 9

Classic, perfect timeless game....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bleach - Soul Ignition on PS3


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

GTA vice city stories.


----------



## Destin (Jul 28, 2011)

Perfect Dark (N64)

Ah, laptop gun.  Nice to see you again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

InFAMOUS Full game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jul 28, 2011)

Catherine.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 28, 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 28, 2011)

FFXIII and The Witcher.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

LA NOIRE. I feel like a real detective.


----------



## Destin (Jul 30, 2011)

BioShock 2


----------



## M a t t h e w (Jul 30, 2011)

Bastion (Xbox Live Arcade)
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

Tekken 6.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 30, 2011)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Midnight club II. Classic.


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Jul 31, 2011)

Fallout 3 (Best game ever)


----------



## Destin (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars (SNES)


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Asura Wrath.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

228 pages!


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 1, 2011)

Pokemon Red, now with 100% more Mew Glitch abuse.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 1, 2011)

Folklore ps3


----------



## Oppip (Aug 1, 2011)

DragonBall Z: Sagas.

I'm in the mood for a beat 'em up game.


----------



## Destin (Aug 2, 2011)

Golden Sun 1


----------



## HyperCombo (Aug 2, 2011)

La noire
need for speed hot pursuit
contra shattered soldier


----------



## Arsecynic (Aug 2, 2011)

Top Spin 4 Demo
Homefront Demo 
Halo Reach Demo 
Black Ops. 

Black Ops is going some time this weel. Ima get Halo Reach.


----------



## NighterX (Aug 2, 2011)

Alice madness return


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 4, 2011)

Shining Force Gaiden 3: Final Conflict (fan-translation) - Game Gear


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

NCAA 2009.


----------



## Yoshikazu (Aug 4, 2011)

Counter Strike 1.6 , SA:MP ,  ^_^


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Now playing simpsons hit & run-PS2


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2011)

Been playing some inFamous 2, I'm about 70% done right now. Not a big fan of his 'newish' look (seems more plastic-like), doesn't match his voice.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

UNS2 Free battle.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 5, 2011)

Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 5, 2011)

Going through the story of DragonBall Z Shin Budokai: Another Road on my PSP again.


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2011)

F-Zero (SNES)


----------



## Bioness (Aug 5, 2011)

Infamous 2, doing a second play through as Evil Karma, and on hard mode


----------



## Chino (Aug 5, 2011)

Mostly Osu (I'm addicted to it) and some Left4Dead time to time. All on PC.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 5, 2011)

Played some Black Ops. I was finally on a winning team for once. :0


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

^^  

Dynasty warriors strikeforce for PS3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Persona 1 and Disgaea: Afternoon of Darkness for the PSP.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm playing the CastleCrashers demo on Xbox Live. A friend of mind told me to check it out, so far I say it's a pretty good sidescrolling action game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Kingdom hearts 2.


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Gauntlet Legends 64


----------



## Yoshikazu (Aug 6, 2011)

GTA San  Andreas


----------



## Ayana (Aug 6, 2011)

Syberia 1 and 2.


----------



## DeIdeal (Aug 6, 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl and Fallout: New Vegas. I'm stuck in Mass Effect 2 on PS3 and have just beaten VVVVVV w/ all the trinkets collected.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

GTA TBOGT.


----------



## dymlos (Aug 6, 2011)

Tales of Rebirth (PS2 version) and Arc the Lad 1.


----------



## Sub0123 (Aug 6, 2011)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl on the Wii.


----------



## Destin (Aug 7, 2011)

The Legend of the Mystical Ninja (SNES)


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 7, 2011)

GTA III-PS2
Just roaming the city.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 7, 2011)

Grandia :33

Now when are you planning to re-release Grandia 2 on PS3 Store?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2011)

NCAA 12 and Black Ops


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 7, 2011)

DW: Gundam 3, BC2, and Soul Resurrection.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 7, 2011)

Ninja blade


----------



## Jarheadtard (Aug 7, 2011)

*Right Now I'm Playing........*

World Championship Manager


----------



## Oppip (Aug 7, 2011)

Just casually playing some online matches on Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## Destin (Aug 8, 2011)

Devil May Cry 1


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 8, 2011)

bleach soul resureccion and LA Noire


----------



## G (Aug 8, 2011)

ssx 3 and nsuns2


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 8, 2011)

ff7, Tactics ogre,dissidia and valkyrie profile


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

FFT 1.3 and was playing Chrono Trigger. I might try to get past that freezing part again but I might just switch to Grandia II.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 8, 2011)

Call of Duty:World at War. Just some casual zombie and online matches.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 8, 2011)

FF7 for PS1


----------



## Destin (Aug 9, 2011)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles Tournament Fighters (SNES)


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 9, 2011)

Metal gear solid 4 [Big Boss Mode]


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 9, 2011)

Need new games.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 9, 2011)

Ape Escape for the PSP (with a broken analog stick)


----------



## Griever (Aug 9, 2011)

Final Fantasy III (Nintendo DS)


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 9, 2011)

Assassins Crees Brotherhood and Bioshock 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally started playing *Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations* again.


----------



## lathia (Aug 9, 2011)

I picked up Wild Arms FX for the hell of it. It's not bad at all, having a bit of fun so far. The psp sure has a great SRPG/RPG line up. I hope the Vita ends up that way too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 9, 2011)

GTA IV      .


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2011)

Started playing Mortal Kombat. The new one, doesn't have a number as far as I know.


----------



## Mozq (Aug 10, 2011)

Starcraft 2
Heroes of Newerth
Heroes Might and Magic 2


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 10, 2011)

World of Warcraft 4eva


----------



## Oppip (Aug 10, 2011)

I just finished playing some challenge missions in Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Krory (Aug 11, 2011)

Stopped glitchy New Vegas to play the 2008 Prince of Persia. Forgot how awesome this game is.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2011)

Lately I've been playing Bad Company 2 to prepare for Battlefield 3.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 11, 2011)

Comic Zone on PSN
Metal Slug on GGPO 
Pandora Tower on Wii (JP Import)


----------



## Oppip (Aug 11, 2011)

Final Fantasy Dissidia on the PlayStation Portable. 

Trying to beat the final boss.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 11, 2011)

Finally picked up SSFIV... So


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2011)

Divinity II: the Dragon Knight Saga.

A weird pick for Atlus USA, but glad they dolled it up and gave me the sequel, for less than the price of most new games.  Shit is so cash.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yakuza 4[kiryu.]


----------



## Destin (Aug 11, 2011)

Rock & Roll Racing (SNES)


----------



## crazy monkey (Aug 11, 2011)

shift 2 unleashed for the ps3


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 13, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

Starting a new game of Kingdom Hearts as tradition to prepare for the next installment in the series: Dream Drop Distance.


----------



## Destin (Aug 13, 2011)

Limbo (PC)


----------



## Jing (Aug 13, 2011)

Bad Company 2 and Saints Row 2.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 13, 2011)

Little Big Planet 2


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 13, 2011)

Tekken 6 survival.


----------



## Beastly (Aug 13, 2011)

Trying to get through Final Fantasy VII, VIII, and XIII by the end of summer


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 13, 2011)

Radiant Historia, Kingdom Hearts Re:Coded, Chrono Trigger and Hotel Dusk: Room 215.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 14, 2011)

Replaying the story mode on Naruto Clash of Ninja Revolution 2.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 14, 2011)

*Medal Of Honor (Xbox 360):* I popped this game in last night out of complete boredom after having never played it though I've owned it for months. Honestly, I am impressed. The online multiplayer is amazingly balanced in my opinion and it's easy to be good at it for me. I wish I had played this sooner.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

BlazeBlue.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

Playing some Trine, got it from the Steam deal weeks ago.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2011)

Played some *Reach*, *Black Ops*, *Guitar Hero III*, and *SSBB*.


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm still trying to go strong with Fallout, it is kinda fun but I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## Krory (Aug 14, 2011)

Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles. Makes up for RE5.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

Nintendo DS: Infinite Space.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 14, 2011)

Playing the first FEAR game again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 14, 2011)

Just playing some Total Extreme Warfare


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2011)

Xenogears (PS1)
Call of Duty: Black Ops (PS3)
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (3DS)


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

Parasite Eve I.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 14, 2011)

Playing *Bad Company 2.*

So much stupid people and stupid spawns.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

Golden Axe with a friend.


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 15, 2011)

Blazblue(PSP)
Devil May Cry 3(PS2)
Devil May Cry 4 (PS3)
Persona 4 (PS2)


----------



## Oppip (Aug 15, 2011)

Party games on Mario and Sonic at The Olympic Winter Games.


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 15, 2011)

Finished Shadows of the Damned normal mode, decent game
currently playing Dragon Quest 4 for the DS and Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3.
already 40 hours into Gundam 3   and theres no end in sight.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

Mortal Kombat for PSX.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 16, 2011)

Killing Floor

Firebug and Support Specialist ftw


----------



## Oppip (Aug 16, 2011)

The last game I played was Tekken 6 for the Xbox 360.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Uncharted.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

Comix Zone.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 16, 2011)

FF8, VP:Silmeria, DMC on Normal( hare it soo much grinding for Nero Angelo)

Might go play PE on my emu if I have a chance...


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2011)

Diddy Kong Racing (Nintendo 64)


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

Dissidia 012


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 16, 2011)

GTA Lost and Damned Gang War 31 StreetSWeeper Terry,Clay, Lets GO!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Dead Space (Xbox 360):*
I put this game in because I am trying to beat as many of my games as I can so I can take them to GameStop and have enough store credit to pick up my reserved copy of Rage when it comes out. I didn't know if I would like it or not, but I am really loving it. I am starting the 3rd mission on easy difficulty (only to get the Plasma Cutter Achievement) then gonna take on harder difficulties when I beat it.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm trying to beat the last level of New Super Mario Bros. on the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Destin (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexen 64

My mortal enemy.  Never finished it because of how much I disliked it all those years back, but I think it's time I finally overcame this nightmare once and for all.
Ahhhhh! This game...


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Playing some Record of Agarest: War Zero.

Haven't been bothering with this game.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 17, 2011)

NUNS2 pain[me] vs itachi,killer bee, and naruto hmph


----------



## Oppip (Aug 18, 2011)

Batman Begins on the Xbox.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

Batman AA 3D for PS3


----------



## Zaeed (Aug 18, 2011)

About to finish LA Noire. About to Start Heavy Rain, I only recently got a PS3 (already got a wii and 360) and hopefully will see why the game is a GOTY for its year.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2011)

Chrono Trigger (DS), Kingdom Hearts Re:coded, and I want to start Fallout 3: GotY edition soon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

Jak II for PS2


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

DB Raging Blast 2 for PS3.


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 18, 2011)

KillZone 3


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2011)

Played some *Starfox Adventures* and finished *Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations*.

that end ;_____;


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Mafia II. 

10char/


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 18, 2011)

finished ac brotherhood a few days ago

currently playing god of war collection


----------



## raizen28 (Aug 18, 2011)

Godfather Dons Edition. Don of NYC   black pinstripe suit with red pinstripe shirt underneath. Black fedora hat and Tommy GUN LETS GO!


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

Banjo-Kazooie (N64)


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Mount & Blade: Warband

I can't stop.


----------



## Oppip (Aug 19, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9, playing some king of the hill matches here and there.


----------



## AnnieBerries (Aug 19, 2011)

Playing games whether online or on pc, make you feel fresh.So, game that i am playing currently is Mass Effect2 and WOW


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 19, 2011)

Black ops, Trying to get the Shooting on Location achievement. I've been trying so much, fuck I can't do this correctly.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 19, 2011)

Replaying Pokemon Soulsilver.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 19, 2011)

Running away from cops on GTA IV.


----------



## Destin (Aug 20, 2011)

Area 51 (PS)


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

Portal 2 Co-Op


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2011)

Motherfuckin Bad Company 2. 99% of the community in this damn game is dumb. Worse than people that play fuckin COD for God's sake.

/cry


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Motherfuckin Bad Company 2. 99% of the community in this damn game is dumb. Worse than people that play fuckin COD for God's sake.
> 
> /cry



Really? I thought it was the other way around, heck, even on Xbox Live.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Spiderman for PS1.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Aug 20, 2011)

I want to get my hands on Shadows of the Damned.  Steve Blum is in it!


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 20, 2011)

Dragon Ball Raging Blast 2-Free battle

Raditz!


----------



## Oppip (Aug 20, 2011)

The last game I played was, Yu-Gi-Oh Duelist of The Roses on the Playstation 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Really? I thought it was the other way around, heck, even on Xbox Live.


Nope lol. It hit me when I was on the defending team trying to disarm that mcom station. I saw 4-5 of my teammates camping in a house that was located right next to the fucking station and none of them even bothered disarming it. That Rush match lasted for less than 10 minutes for God's sake.

At least you can somewhat carry the team in COD, not in Bad Company.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 20, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Nope lol. It hit me when I was on the defending team trying to disarm that mcom station. I saw 4-5 of my teammates camping in a house that was located right next to the fucking station and none of them even bothered disarming it. That Rush match lasted for less than 10 minutes for God's sake.
> 
> At least you can somewhat carry the team in COD, not in Bad Company.



Maybe you really had bad luck and were playing with douchebags.

On-topic: Dissidia 012.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 21, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Maybe you really had bad luck and were playing with douchebags.
> 
> On-topic: Dissidia 012.


Then I must be having bad luck for pretty much all of the games I've been joining ever since I bought the game, which was just a few days ago. I'd love to check my stats for my W/L too, but they don't work rofl. Love this game.

Played some Lego Star Wars 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

UNS2-Doing boss fights.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 21, 2011)

Daytona USA on the Sega Saturn.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm currently replaying batman arkham asylum on my ps3.


----------



## dilbot (Aug 21, 2011)

Gotta finish SMT nocturne and I just started xenoblade. Hopefully I can finish these before I have to move out next sunday :0


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2011)

Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Killerqueen (Aug 21, 2011)

No more heroes 2


----------



## Oppip (Aug 21, 2011)

Story mode on DragonBall Z Burst Limit on the PS3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

Tekken 3-Tekken force


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Mega Man Legends 1 & 2 (PS)


----------



## Myri (Aug 23, 2011)

Nier on PS3


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ogre Battle 64 (N64)


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 24, 2011)

Lego Star Wars III: The Clone Wars for PS3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 24, 2011)

Tekken 4-Tekken force.


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 24, 2011)

Earthbound. On the last part of the game.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 25, 2011)

*NBA 2k11* - _My Player Mode_


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 25, 2011)

SF third strike: online edition.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 25, 2011)

About to try Age of Empires Online, I hear good things about it.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 25, 2011)

i'm replaying uncharted 2.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 25, 2011)

Naruto ultimate ninja 3.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 25, 2011)

Got back to Advance Wars Dual Strike. So much goodness.


----------



## Destin (Aug 29, 2011)

Super C (NES)


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 29, 2011)

Pokemon Silver (Game Boy Color)

More annual replaying.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 29, 2011)

Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## firefist (Aug 29, 2011)

Angelus said:


> *NBA 2k11* - _My Player Mode_



the same                 .


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## Arigato (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually I'm playing Naruto Shipuuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 for ps3.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

L.A Noire.

Rusty is epic.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden: GNT SP for Wii.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 29, 2011)

Uncharted 2.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 29, 2011)

Uncharted 2. Just finished outrunning a car, and destroying it with my AK-47 . 

I'm currently Level 5 online to.


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Xenoblade Chronicles* pek


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 29, 2011)

Deus Ex 3.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

Mortal Kombat 9.  Just recently finished the Tower Challenge.  Almost destroyed the TV due to the rage that was building up in the final challenges.  

Scott Pilgrem vs the World.  Finished it with Knifes, now working on the rest.

Rocketmen.  Finished it yesterday.  Trying to max out the weapons and getting gold ranks on the last two levels.


----------



## Griever (Aug 30, 2011)

Dead space 2 and Mortal Kombat 9


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 30, 2011)

Blazblue Continuum Shift (permanent always playing)

Just love playing this in general. 

Catherine (When im not playing Blazblue)

Just an amazing game all around.


----------



## G (Aug 30, 2011)

ssx 3         .


----------



## Oppip (Aug 31, 2011)

Scenario Campaign mode on Tekken 6, trying to beat the nightmare train level.


----------



## Markness (Sep 1, 2011)

Real Bout Fatal Fury Special. After playing Disgaea non-stop for a while, there's nothing like an old school SNK fighter to change the pace.


----------



## M a t t h e w (Sep 1, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D

Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 1, 2011)

InFAMOUS 2 demo.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2011)

Played the *Resistance 3* beta.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2011)

Replaying The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 2, 2011)

Replaying Mega Man Zero 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 2, 2011)

F.E.A.R. 3    .


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 6, 2011)

Street Fighter III: Third Strike Online Edition.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 6, 2011)

YS 7, seriously fuck the final boss.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Team Fortress 2. Goddam spies!


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 7, 2011)

fininshing Vanquist


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 7, 2011)

Catherine. League of Legends.


----------



## Gino (Sep 7, 2011)

OCOT 3D

Dead or Alive Dimensions


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2011)

Giving Moviebattles II another chance after a few years hiatus. Liking it despite the difficulty and bad fandom.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 7, 2011)

GodFatherons Edition -Ps3 just Mob war with all 4 rival Families. Got my 5-man underboss crew with me, i got Streetsweeper and Dillinger  Lets GO!


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 7, 2011)

Tekken 6 online


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 8, 2011)

Played some *Bad Company 2*.

Finally learned how to properly pilot a heli.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 8, 2011)

Mass Effect 2.


----------



## SmilesMcgee (Sep 8, 2011)

Fallout 3.


----------



## Oppip (Sep 10, 2011)

I recently played DragonBall: Raging Blast 2 in preparation for DragonBall: Ultimate Tenkaichi.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 10, 2011)

Jak & Daxter: The precursor Legacy. Man, I miss Friday nights of 3rd & 4th grade.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Disgaea 1 on PSP


----------



## Angelus (Sep 10, 2011)

No More Heroes - Heroes' Paradise


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 25, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 (HD remake)


----------



## ShadowStep (Sep 25, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution

It's really fun.


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 25, 2011)

Replaying Morrowind (again) 

game never gets old


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 25, 2011)

Kirby's Star Stacker for Game Boy.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 25, 2011)

Played some Black Ops.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 25, 2011)

Uncharted 2 online.


----------



## lathia (Sep 25, 2011)

FFIV Complete. God I hate not having angles while walking around. Up, Down, Left, Right only make it difficult to navigate .


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 25, 2011)

Digimon World 3.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 25, 2011)

Replaying Devil May Cry 4.
Plan to replay Drake's fortune soon too in preparation for UC3.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Xenoblade Chronicles
Star Fox 64 3D


----------



## Zaeed (Sep 26, 2011)

About to start playing Killzone 3 on my new 3d TV. Hopefully I don'tget a massive migraine from the intense action.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 26, 2011)

Resident Evil 1

Still awesome as it used to be when played it for the first time ever...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Dead Island  chapter 8


----------



## G (Sep 26, 2011)

Skate 3.**


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> About to start playing Killzone 3 on my new 3d TV. Hopefully I don'tget a massive migraine from the intense action.



What 3D TV you got? Also, tell us how your migraine ends up lol.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Sep 26, 2011)

Playing some good games that I recently bought and I don't regret the purchase !

Deus Ex : Human Revolution (PS3)

No More Heroes : Heroes Paradise (PS3)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 26, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden : Gekitou Ninja Taisen Special on Wii, surprisingly a decent game.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 26, 2011)

Xenoblade and uh.. yeah, thats it.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 26, 2011)

Xenoblade Chronicles.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Resident Evil 1
> 
> Still awesome as it used to be when played it for the first time ever...



Got that shit for free with PSN Plus?  I did.


----------



## Hana (Sep 27, 2011)

Radiant Historia - So far it has to be the best JRPG I have played since Final Fantasy IX. I love plot and dialogue and there is an endless supply of it so far. The gameplay is a fresh take on the old turn based gameplay style.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 27, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Got that shit for free with PSN Plus?  I did.



Damn straight.


----------



## firefist (Sep 27, 2011)

Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Satou (Sep 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 29, 2011)

Gears Of War and Dead Island for Xbox 360.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 29, 2011)

Messing around with FANV and Etrian oddysey 3 while waiting for skyrim.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 29, 2011)

BF3 beta...


----------



## Satou (Sep 29, 2011)

White Knight Chronicles


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Anniversary Edition, Gargoyle's Quest, Starfox 64 3D, 9 Hours 9 Persons 9 Doors, Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs, Fallout 3 GotY Edition.


----------



## VioNi (Sep 29, 2011)

Resident Evil Archives with Jill and Chris


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2011)

Bought the Ico & Shadow of Colossus Collection today, gonna be playing that later this evening.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2011)

The Last Remnant PC and the BF3 Beta.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 29, 2011)

Also, Zombie Lane, Empires & Allies, and Adventure World on Facebook.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 29, 2011)

Resident Evil 3. Nemesis.


----------



## PunkiePie (Sep 30, 2011)

Portal 2. Yes, yes.. I'm a little behind on the times.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

Jak 3 for PS2.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

Resident Evil 4 HD.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 30, 2011)

Now on Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## Myri (Oct 1, 2011)

Atelier Totori: Adventurer of Arland


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 1, 2011)

Digimon World 3.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 1, 2011)

L.A. Noire


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Oct 4, 2011)

I am currently playing *Star Ocean: Second Evolution* (Sony PSP).

Right now I am leveling up in Eluria Tower .


----------



## Fiona (Oct 4, 2011)

I am on my 3rd overall playthrough on the Dragon Age series and am currently on DA2 playing as a Male warrior for the first time (my first two playthroughs on DAO and DA2 were Female Mage and Female Rogue) 


I gotta say though, i REALLY dont like the VA for Male Hawke at all


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 4, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution 

My head hurts from too much information and hacking!


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 4, 2011)

NBA 2K12      .


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (Oct 4, 2011)

Borderlands
Blazblue CS2 for PSP


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 4, 2011)

Dragon Age 2


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2011)

Taking a break from IcoShadow to play the story mode of UNS2.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 4, 2011)

Uncharted 2.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 10, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed 2:

So far this is exactly the same game. Except in Italy. It's EXACTLY the same. You parkour around the prettily rendered city which is fun to see but otherwise it's a repetitive series of missions that you get seriously disengaged with every time some "Nowadays futurehappening" occurs. (These white flashy transitions are starting to irritate me too. They don't need to be there. I don't need to see your white Matrix code every time I leave the house. Why can't I just play an Assassin in Italy without all this annoying crap to buoy it? Sorry, I'm going to bitch about this for the entirety of playing this game more then likely. The combat is the same as ever, since it gave me the counter move I am now COMPLETELY INVINCIBLE and can now disregard the game's stealth mechanics it tries so hard to focus on. (but doesn't realize that it, itself invalidates) Though on the plus side, I can change my outfit! That's pretty cool, though having to re-buy every color every time I wanna change is annoying, money is plentiful in this game.*


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 10, 2011)

Gears of war 2


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2011)

BlazBlue CS2


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 11, 2011)

Gears of war 3


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

Gears of War 3.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Gears of War 4


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm super Jelly.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in the future right, you should be super jelly. We got flying cars and shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 11, 2011)

GTAIV

Heh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 11, 2011)

BlazeBlue.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 12, 2011)

Rage, Sonic 4, and Super Meat Boy for Xbox. Empires & Allies on Facebook.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 12, 2011)

L.A Noire for lolz.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 12, 2011)

*The Lost and the Damned:

Wow, Rockstar really gives me a lot for my money with this DLC thing. This is like it's own small little game instead of "Hey! One extra stage!" like most DLC is.


Assassin's Creed 2:

More of the same ever still. Now I can only play the game in short bursts before I get bored and wanna do something else.*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 12, 2011)

Darksiders, Witcher 2 Arena Mode


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 12, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (PS3)
NBA 2K12 (PS3)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2011)

Spiderman: Edge of Time


----------



## Gino (Oct 13, 2011)

Limbo
Beyond good and Evil HD
Sonic 4 HD
Resonance of Fate
Ico and Shadow of Colossus HD collection
OCOT 3D
Dead or Alive Dimensions


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 14, 2011)

Mother 3.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2011)

Played some Demons Souls, and honestly, it was kind of boring. I get what they were going for, but I'm not one for requiring patience in my games, it's not how I play.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 15, 2011)

Dragon Quest 6 (DS)


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 15, 2011)

GTA IV and Xenoblade


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2011)

Went to the store and bought Forza Motorsport 4, this game will be sex without penises.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 16, 2011)

Metroid Prime 2


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2011)

Dragon Quest 6 (DS) (yes, still)
Monster Hunter Portable 3rd (PSP)
Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep Final Mix (PSP)
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3 (PSP)


----------



## Awesome (Oct 16, 2011)

Dark Souls.

It's more or less playing me. I don't have a choice to stop playing


----------



## eHav (Oct 16, 2011)

Rage. tho the absurd amounts of problems the game has are a bit anoying


----------



## Gino (Oct 16, 2011)

Lengend of Zelda Four Swords Anniversary edition playing alone=


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2011)

NBA 2K12    .


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2011)

Just started up D2 again, killing time until skyrim comes out.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 17, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed 2:

Here we go, I'm kinda falling into my own here. What's really weird about this game? I have little to no interest in the main game, but I'd rather do the extra stuff. (Gather treasure, buy outfits and paintings, get the viewpoints, throwing minstrels down stairs) I'm not sure what that says about it, or if I'm just weird.*


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 18, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed 2:

I made a video!  Just a weird bit of hilarity on the game's part, the brilliant in game AI refuses to fight Ezio. Dunno why.  

[YOUTUBE]hRQfYwuycTs[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 18, 2011)

Kirby: Mass Attack and Super Mario Land 2.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 18, 2011)

Pokemon Pearl 
Gear of war 2


----------



## Okokami (Oct 18, 2011)

CSS ZE

The lulz to be had on Minas Tirith.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 18, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Vei (Oct 18, 2011)

Sonic Unleashed.  I've been trying to unlock all of the achievements.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 19, 2011)

Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 19, 2011)

Pokemon firefed(man,I'm bored)


----------



## SasoriOfTheRedSand25 (Oct 19, 2011)

Naruto shippuden ultimate ninja Storm 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 20, 2011)

Mainly focusing on Rage right now. Trying to get as many Achievements as I can before the beginning of November because regardless of how many I have, I am trading this game in towards MW3.


----------



## Satou (Oct 20, 2011)

Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 20, 2011)

Black ops Zombies


----------



## Scizor (Oct 20, 2011)

Zelda: Ocarina of time. (The gamecube, collector's edition, version)


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 21, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed 2:

I'm starting to get really bored. I upgraded my town all the way, bought a ton of art and weapons. Now I am out of goals. I don't care about the main game and overly contrived encounters with Leonardo Di Vinci. I don't know if I can keep this up, especially when Condemned is so much more fun.*


----------



## Sobia6464 (Oct 21, 2011)

SasoriOfTheRedSand25 said:


> Naruto shippuden ultimate ninja Storm 2



This.  Someone should add me


----------



## Stelios (Oct 21, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> *Assassin's Creed 2:
> 
> I'm starting to get really bored. I upgraded my town all the way, bought a ton of art and weapons. Now I am out of goals. I don't care about the main game and overly contrived encounters with Leonardo Di Vinci. I don't know if I can keep this up, especially when Condemned is so much more fun.*



I highly recommend assasin's creed brotherhood.The multiplayer pvp mode is spectacular.Mega trolls and one hit kills.

 I do play a lot of League Of Legends lately.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 21, 2011)

DotA, I picked it up again. 

Really enjoying it.


----------



## Satou (Oct 21, 2011)

Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 21, 2011)

Gods Eater Burst.

Gotta love that dubstep OP.


----------



## raizen28 (Oct 21, 2011)

DARK SOULS!


----------



## dymlos (Oct 21, 2011)

Brave Fencer Musashi...


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2011)

Phantasy Star Portable 2.. I'm a late buyer, quite late...


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 22, 2011)

Pokemon Red.

Dragon Quest 1.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2011)

Played some Black Ops and THE iDOLM@STER 2 demo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Batman Arkham City.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 22, 2011)

Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2.


----------



## Rios (Oct 22, 2011)

GTA IV 
it will be a long trip


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 22, 2011)

Batman Arkham City.


----------



## Satou (Oct 22, 2011)

Seiken Densetsu 3


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 22, 2011)

mstelios said:


> I highly recommend assasin's creed brotherhood.The multiplayer pvp mode is spectacular.Mega trolls and one hit kills.
> 
> I do play a lot of League Of Legends lately.



Nah, I don't think I'm buying another AC game. I'm done. I can't imagine how a multiplayer mode can make this so utterly and frustratingly average game experience any better.

On that note,

*Assassin's Creed 2:

I've decided that I'm bored with AC2. So yeah...done with that!*



*Condemned 2:

This game continues to be good October fun. (Did I mention that I've been playing it in complete darkness with my surround sound on?) I'm in the doll factory stage, because walking talking dolls always spell "creepy as all hell." One of them was a slender, sexed up life size doll with a Harley Quinn hair cut and a lollipop with a circular sawblade instead of candy on the stick. She sidled over and tried to kill me...then started throwing explosive babies at me and we had an explosive baby fight that took me awhile to win.

Speaking of which, that's one of the things I like about this game. It's not an easy game. It's not super difficult, but it offers a decent enough challenge to remain fun. (Something AC forgets) Also, it has bonuses but it doesn't just GIVE them to you for no reason like AC, (Sorry I'm gonna tear that game apart for awhile) in order to get them...you have to *gasp "Get good ratings on the missions!" I got a Gold on one stage and it gave me a taser to keep with me. Reward me for playing well, what a concept.*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2011)

Playing Legend of Dragoon for PS1

 it takes a long ass time to max out additions, i never tried it before


----------



## SasoriOfTheRedSand25 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sobia6464 sadly i have it for x-box 360 sorry lol


----------



## Satou (Oct 23, 2011)

Ogre Battle 64


----------



## Toreno (Oct 23, 2011)

Dead Island
Batman Arkham City
Demon Souls


----------



## Stelios (Oct 24, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Nah, I don't think I'm buying another AC game. I'm done. I can't imagine how a multiplayer mode can make this so utterly and frustratingly average game experience any better.
> 
> On that note,
> 
> ...




Hehe yeah that's the only way to play a thriller fps imo!Darkness with surround on and a couple of mates with popcorn by your side.
Dead Space and Bioshock ofc not recommended for the weak hearted!


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2011)

Only Monster Hunter Portable 3rd (PSP) currently. The other games that I was playing kind of faded into obscurity in comparison.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 24, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 and Battlefield 3 in about 11 hours.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 24, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2011)

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 24, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Satou (Oct 24, 2011)

Nier (PS3)


----------



## rozersmeth (Oct 25, 2011)

Right now i am playing Call Of Duty: Black Ops. It's a fantastic one person shooter game to play which is developed by the Treyarch. There are many different types of weapons are available to play like Sub Machine Guns, Launchers and Camouflages.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 25, 2011)

For now Heavy Rain and MW2, also trying some GTA 4 multiplayer


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 25, 2011)

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Playing Legend of Dragoon for PS1
> 
> it takes a long ass time to max out additions, i never tried it before



Fuck Albert and his fucking Blossom Storm.


----------



## Griever (Oct 31, 2011)

Final Fantasy XII (PS2) and Two Worlds II (PC)


----------



## Mako (Oct 31, 2011)

Battlefield 3, to keep my occupied. I'm waiting for GTA V. :los


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

God of War 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2011)

Condemned: Criminal Origins for Xbox 360. Not a bad game at all. I think it's a little weird it only has 970G when most games have 1000G, but I think I can still get it all before MW3 comes out.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 2, 2011)

Im playing Oblivion 


Level 8 Breton Battlemage ftw


----------



## Alien (Nov 2, 2011)

Dead Space 2


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2011)

Castlevania: Harmony of Despair. 

It's really addictive


----------



## Primavera (Nov 2, 2011)

Pok?mon SoulSilver for Nintendo DS. I'm replaying it for the second or third time, and I'm almost halfway done with it so far.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2011)

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception.


----------



## Violence (Nov 2, 2011)

DMC 4


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2011)

Uncharted 3 bitches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2011)

Battlefield 3.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 7, 2011)

Mechwarrior 2: 31st Century Combat 3dFX

WoW

Crysis warhead

Mechwarrior Living Legends(Crysis Wars mod go and take a look)!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Valkyrie Profile.






The added videos on the PSP version are tits.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 7, 2011)

Pokemon Yellow.

Damn, am I replaying Gen 1 a lot this year or what?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2011)

Zoo Tycoon 2...  The waiting for Skyrim is hitting me hard.


----------



## Rainflare (Nov 8, 2011)

Ar Tonelico 3 Knell of Ar Ciel and Trinity Universe mainly

Never thought I'd see NIS characters in 3D.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Nov 8, 2011)

Dark Souls is occupying my time well enough until Skyrim's here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2011)

Battlefield 3 (PS3)
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (PS3)
Sonic Generations (PS3)


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 18, 2011)

Batman Arkham City. It's a blast hunting down Riddler Secrets.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 18, 2011)

MVC2       .


----------



## FearTear (Nov 18, 2011)

Dragon Quest IX


----------



## James Bond (Nov 18, 2011)

AC Revelations


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 18, 2011)

Been trying to finish up the platinum's on Uncharted 3 and Batman Arkham City. Once I do that I will fire up the MGS HD trilogy.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim.*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Skryim friend.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 18, 2011)

Skyrim on Ultra settings on PC. looks AMAZING.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2011)

Final Fantasy II Anniversary Edition (PSP)
DC Universe Online (PS3)


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 19, 2011)

Tekken 6 Co-op.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2011)

Played some *Bad Company 2*.

Wow, it's a shame how so many people left it for BF3 and whatnot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 19, 2011)

Hatsune Miku project Diva extend. I love me my miku.


----------



## Near. (Nov 21, 2011)

FIFA AND NFS                          .


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2011)

GTA IV Online.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 21, 2011)

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 21, 2011)

UMVC3, Dead Space (I just love cutting sh!t up), Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

Super Mario 3D land.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

Skyward Sword
Skyrim
Soon King of Fighters XIII


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

NBA 2K11  .


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 22, 2011)

Now I (try to) play:
Rayman Origins
Zelda: Skyward Sword
Skyrim
Saints Row 3
Rochard
Uncharted 3 MP

And soon:
Batman: Arkham City
L.A Noire


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Been playing Valkyrie Profile 2.





I might switch it out for Final Fantasy XII--I can't say for sure. I may have played VP2 too recently. It's all so familiar to me.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

King of Fighters XIII


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 22, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid 2.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2011)

The Legend of Dragoon and Vagrant Story.

Yeah a bit old so what.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 24, 2011)

Cave Story 3D.


----------



## Owl (Nov 24, 2011)

Portal all day everyday, homes!


----------



## Killerqueen (Nov 24, 2011)

Sonic 3


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 24, 2011)

Dragon Ball Raging Blast 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

*TvC* , Playing that bad boy ones again
*Zelda SS*


----------



## Jedah Dohma (Nov 24, 2011)

Brave Fencer Musashi


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 25, 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Killerqueen (Nov 26, 2011)

sengoku barsas 3


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 4, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii)

Final Fantasy VIII (PSP)


----------



## Bonney (Dec 4, 2011)

Still playing Skyrim (PC). However I'm about to take a break and start playing Saints Row the Third (PC).


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 4, 2011)

L.A. NOIRE.


----------



## Hana (Dec 4, 2011)

Skyrim
The Old Republic Beta


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2011)

Touhou: Imperishable Night


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2011)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3


----------



## Byrd (Dec 4, 2011)

Tactics Ogre PS one
Tales of Destiny & Eternia 
probably replay MGS 1 or start on Persona


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been playing Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 and Dark Souls(kinda..) but now full focus on Mario Kart 3DS for a bit .


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 5, 2011)

sengoku basars 3


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 5, 2011)

King of Fighters XIII


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 5, 2011)

Dead Island.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Twinkle Star Sprites


----------



## Corruption (Dec 5, 2011)

Skyward Sword.


----------



## firefist (Dec 6, 2011)

skyrim
nba 2k12
prince of persia


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 6, 2011)

At last.. now I'm playing Batman: Arkham City and having a blast with it, as opposed to Skyrim and Zelda which I both abandoned for the time being.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 6, 2011)

Zelda: OOT
Infamous


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 6, 2011)

The Super Mario All-Stars edition of SMB2j.

Replaying Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Wizard (Dec 6, 2011)

tHe LeGeNd Of ZeLdA: sKyWaRd SwOrD


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 7, 2011)

*Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3* _Xbox 360_
I keep telling myself I need to work more on the campaign, but I have never really been all of that interested. The main reason I completed the MW2 campaign and got almost all of the Achievements is because my internet connection was pure shit when I first got my Xbox 360. Now I have a good connection and no excuse not to be playing online.

Other than MW3, I'm not playing anything else at the moment... But I am waiting for Red Faction: Armageddon to come in the mail from GameFly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 7, 2011)

Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## Satou (Dec 8, 2011)

Plants Vs. Zombies


----------



## Oppip (Dec 25, 2011)

Fallout 3.


----------



## FrayedThread (Dec 25, 2011)

Whatever I feel like really...

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 1/2
The Sims 2
World of Wararcraft
Zoo Tycoon 2
Starcraft 2
Nintendogs
Mario Kart
etc...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 25, 2011)

Batman Arkham City and Assassin's Creed Revelations


----------



## DedValve (Dec 25, 2011)

Tales of vesperia, Burst limit and gears 3


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 25, 2011)

Dark Souls, Skate 3


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Resident Evil Code Veronica X


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 25, 2011)

Playing the MGS2 VR missions. Finished with Raiden, Ninja Raiden, Snake, Pliskin, and about 75% done with Tuxedo Snake. This has been rough.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 26, 2011)

Modern Warfare 3. I have so many other games I can and want to play right now, but this is all I can bring myself to do. It hasn't left my disc tray but once or twice since I got it in early November.


----------



## Gene (Dec 26, 2011)

Mass Effect 2. I have no idea what I'm supposed to do right now lol


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2011)

Sonic Generations (PS3)

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Kiriko Hattori (Dec 26, 2011)

Final Fantasy 6. I finally found my copy after we moved houses. I bet if I spend more time in the garage shifting through the many boxes in there I'd find more of my games. lol


----------



## NeoKurama (Dec 26, 2011)

Tekken Hybrid.


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 27, 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylum
Sonic Generations(PC. Yay for steam sell )
Bunch of Heroes
Super Meatboy


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 27, 2011)

Uncharted 3 on the PS3 and Skyrim on PC.


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2011)

Sonic Generations


----------



## Samehada (Dec 27, 2011)

Slowly Uncharted 3

Also addicted to SWTOR


----------



## Okami (Dec 27, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Revelations.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 30, 2011)

Mostly MW3, but I just started a game of Pok?mon Emerald and WoW.


----------



## Oppip (Jan 2, 2012)

DragonBall Z Budokai 3. 

So nostalgic...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 2, 2012)

*Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Xbox 360)*
Working on my 4th Prestige online. Might do some offline when I'm done with Battlefield and Bully.

*Battlefield 3 (Xbox 360)*
Achievement hunting right now, then moving onto Bully.

*Grand Theft Auto (PC)*
Got the complete collection from Steam the other day. Just messing around on the first one for nostalgia reasons right now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2012)

God of War: Ghost of Sparta


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 3, 2012)

God of war III.


----------



## UltimateFighter1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tekken 6/UMVC3


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2012)

King Of Fighters XIII.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2012)

Slowly playing Skyrim.


----------



## Helix (Jan 3, 2012)

Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes

This game is very addicting.


----------



## Rios (Jan 3, 2012)

L.A. Noire
Imagine my surprise when I realized that Truth and Doubt are not exactly like Paragon and Renegade :0 .
Feels good being rude though.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jan 3, 2012)

Alternating between Mortal Kombat and Skyrim


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 3, 2012)

Switching between Sonic Colors, Epic Yarn, and Golden Eye.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 4, 2012)

Star Wars : The Force Unleash Psp Version


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 4, 2012)

RE5, finished up the main story last night and starting Desperate Escape today


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 4, 2012)

RAGE

Good game but too goddamn short game!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

FFX & Tactics Ogre.


Though I'm not playing TO as much anymore, I want to.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 4, 2012)

Baldur's Gate 2 

Doing my first complete playthrough of the entire trilogy with the same character.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 4, 2012)

Uncharted 3, Dark Souls, Yakuza 4, and MGS4


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

I have to choose between: Civ 5, Trine 2, Deus Ex: HR, and Portal 2


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jan 4, 2012)

InFAMOUS 2 using ps move and Deux ex HR. Good shit.


----------



## Griever (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm actually play quite a few games right now. 

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (PC)
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PC)
Dead Space (PC)
Dead Space 2 (PC)
Dark Souls (PS3)
Bleach Soul Resurreccion (PS3)

I'm gonna be busy for a good while.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 13, 2012)

Metal Gear Solid HD Collection and TOR.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 13, 2012)

Fable 2 .
.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 13, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## LordRevan (Jan 14, 2012)

Fallout: New Vegas and Star Wars: Knights Of The Old Republic


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 14, 2012)

Sonic Generations.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Uncharted 3


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 15, 2012)

Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 15, 2012)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2012)

Still KOFXIII


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 15, 2012)

Bionic Commando Rearmed 2 here and there..


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 15, 2012)

Black Ops and FF Tactics on my ps3. Fallout New Vegas, Portal and Mirrors Edge on my brothers 360. There's others like Hoard from the PS store.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 15, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (360)

Pokemon Rumble Blast (3DS)

Pushmo (3DS)


----------



## FakePeace (Jan 15, 2012)

Skyrim (360)

Minecraft(PC)

League of Legends(PC)

Trackmania Nations Forever(PC)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2012)

Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 15, 2012)

Mega Man X (SNES).


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 15, 2012)

Dark Cloud 2 (Dark Chronicle)


----------



## Dolohov27 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chrono Cross


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 16, 2012)

Tekken Tag Tournament HD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Resident Evil: Revelations*


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 16, 2012)

Batman Arkham City


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2012)

Nier                       .


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail Gekitotsu Kardia Daiseidou (Nintendo DS)


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 17, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII (360)

Pokemon Heart Gold (DS)

Shadow Hearts 1 (PS2)


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption (PS3)

PES 2012 (PC)


----------



## Rios (Feb 17, 2012)

Re-playing ME 1 and 2 as a Renegade. Getting ready for March.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2012)

Saints Row III.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 17, 2012)

Resident Evil: Revelations (3DS)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PS3)

Stronghold (PC)

Also going to start playing Tales of the Abyss (3DS) soon.


----------



## lathia (Feb 17, 2012)

Corpse Party on the PSP. Shit is hilariously "scary."


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 multiplayer demo.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Plants vs Zombies


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 20, 2012)

fifa12/modernwarfare


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 20, 2012)

Mega Man X3 (PS1 version).


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

Atelier Iris 1 (PS2)


----------



## Misao (Feb 22, 2012)

Right now I'm playing Demons Souls for the sake of leveling-up. Dark Souls was kind of a let-down for me.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Feb 22, 2012)

Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Impact


----------



## Fredjones (Feb 22, 2012)

Now i play Borderlands 2  this is very interested game. I reach in second round this is superb and very difficult.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 demo multiplayer, mostly.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2012)

DEF JAM ICON.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 22, 2012)

Currently playing: Final Fantasy XIII (Xbox 360)
Future playing: Final Fantasy XIII-2
Resident Evil: Raccoon City
Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 23, 2012)

Playing Batman: Arkham City.

Its pretty serious.


----------



## Kiriko Hattori (Feb 23, 2012)

Fallout 3. Playing the dlc since I bought the game of the year version of the game.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)

Conker's Bad Fur Day (N64)


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2012)

Alan Wake's American Nightmare


----------



## 2DamnAwesome (Feb 23, 2012)

Now fifa 12 , naruto storm 2 And waiting for One piece kaizoku mousu And naruto generations ass hell! Add me on ps3 : FrozenXkatana


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2012)

Madden 2012.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 24, 2012)

Mirror's Edge


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 24, 2012)

2DamnAwesome said:


> Now fifa 12 , naruto storm 2 And waiting for One piece kaizoku mousu And naruto generations ass hell! Add me on ps3 : FrozenXkatana



I'll add you later 


Death-kun said:


> Resident Evil: Revelations (3DS)
> 
> *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (PS3)*
> 
> ...




PS3 collection: 

Marvel vs. Capcom 3 (*Dropped**)
Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Libertry City (*Dropped* TLAD episode*)
Need for Speed: Shift 2 - Unleashed (*currently playing*)
Vanquish
Portal 2 (*Has yet to be finished*)
Heavy Rain
Final Fantasy XIII (*Dropped**)
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
inFamous (*On hold*)
Wipeout HD (*Dropped**)
Tetris ()
UFC Undisputed 2010 (*never touched it, came with my PS3 as a bundle*)

_* Means stopped playing it without finishing it_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Chrono Cross.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 24, 2012)

I went old school and started playing Spyro: Year of the Dragon on my PS3. Cute game.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2012)

Soul Caliber V.


----------



## Boob (Feb 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII (yeah, I still haven't finished this game).


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

Back to Mass Effect 2 to finish up some playthroughs before the 6th.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 25, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 27, 2012)

Currently playing Mass Effect, will soon play Mass Effect 2.
Looking forward to play Mass Effect 3, NUNSG, Silent Hill: Downpour and Fifa Street (usually not into sport games, but there was talk about an improved "create-a-team" feature, and I just can't resist those things - give me any game where I can create something and play with it and I'm likely to try it).


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 27, 2012)

NBA 2K12         .


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

SCV, BF3, looking for a good rpg tho


----------



## Little Neko (Feb 28, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> SCV, BF3, looking for a good rpg tho



Check the spoiler tag in my sig


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

Shinobi
Nightshade
Godhand all in 1080p


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 1, 2012)

For science... you monster.


----------



## BlueSnow94 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm going to start playing Catherine.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 1, 2012)

Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Snow White (Mar 1, 2012)

Romancing Saga 2.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 2, 2012)

Pokemon Crystal (again)

Sonic Unleashed (Wii)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Persona * PSP
*Burning Heroes* Snes


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 14, 2012)

Pokemon Soulsilver (replay)

Mega Man X5


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 14, 2012)

Batman: Arkham City
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3
Blazblue: Continuum Shift - Extend


----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2012)

Paper Mario (N64)


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 15, 2012)

Fairy Tail - Gekitotsu Kardia Daiseidou


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 15, 2012)

Sonic Generations (PS3).


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 16, 2012)

Arkham City
Assassins Creed Revelations
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit/Shift 2 (The run was short and shitty)
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 (this still rocks )
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Conviction


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Suikoden V right now.

Almost done with that. Not sure what to play next. Might pirate Deus Ex.


----------



## Tifa (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm playing Mass Effect 3 and Skyrim


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2012)

FF3 remake

Phoenix Wright justice for all


----------



## Krory (Mar 16, 2012)

Going between Mass Effect 3 and Silent Hill: Downpour.

Until next week... when Silent Hill HD Collection comes out.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 16, 2012)

The PSP ports of Disgaeas 1 & 2... at the same time.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 16, 2012)

Black ops and dead island


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I'm playing different games at once. For PC,  am playing Naruto Arena and Digimon Masters Online. For Nntendo DSi, I am playing Pokemon Black and for the Wii I am playing Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the World.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 16, 2012)

Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 16, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)


----------



## Furious George (Mar 16, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64)



What do you think about it?


----------



## Corruption (Mar 17, 2012)

Playing through Mass Effect 3 with my limited time and I just got the ICO and Shadow of the Colossus HD collection from gamefly.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 17, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur, going on 119 hours now, the ending should be soon... I think. (PS3)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (360)

Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword (Wii)

Mario Kart 7 and Mighty Switch Force (3DS)


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What do you think about it?



It's my personal favorite Zelda game.  Ah yes, the Christmas of 2000.  I remember the gifts.  For video game related, they were Majora's Mask, FFIX, and a magazine of Game Informer with it rating both games at 9.75/10 to better boast at the win games I now had in my possession. 

The second part of the fourth temple is my personal favorite Zelda temple bgm.  I liked the story for the game and more so that the npc's were very involved with the plot.  Such a dark atmosphere and yet I was absorbed in it very much.

If I recall correctly, I don't think you've play it yet, so I'll refrain from posting too much in detail about it.


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 17, 2012)

Naruto Generations


----------



## Furious George (Mar 17, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> It's my personal favorite Zelda game.  Ah yes, the Christmas of 2000.  I remember the gifts.  For video game related, they were Majora's Mask, FFIX, and a magazine of Game Informer with it rating both games at 9.75/10 to better boast at the win games I now had in my possession.
> 
> The second part of the fourth temple is my personal favorite Zelda temple bgm.  I liked the story for the game and more so that the npc's were very involved with the plot.  Such a dark atmosphere and yet I was absorbed in it very much.
> 
> If I recall correctly, I don't think you've play it yet, so I'll refrain from posting too much in detail about it.



Beat it a few months ago.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 17, 2012)

Playing though Mass Effect 2 before starting 3. Decided to get 3 on 360, mainly due to EA's Origin. Should be commencing playing the third in a few days.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 17, 2012)

VtM: Bloodlines and ME3.

Waiting for Prototype 2.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 17, 2012)

Skyrim , ME2

will use this ME2 save to start my second playthru of ME3 soon


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 17, 2012)

*The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap*


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 17, 2012)

GTA IV Free Mode.


----------



## لؤلؤة (Mar 17, 2012)

Assassins Creed Revelations


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 17, 2012)

Just started my first playthrough of Morrowind the other day.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2012)

Replaying *Bioshock 2* SP and MP. Surprised to still see people playing it.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 18, 2012)

NeoKurama said:


> GTA IV Free Mode.



Do you happen to be Neobardock?


----------



## Mori (Mar 18, 2012)

Starfox Adventures (GC). Had it for over 7 years but never bothered to play it. My brother finally convinced me to give it a chance. With 20% completion, it's been enjoyable enough so far.



Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap*



I really need to get myself a copy of that one.


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2012)

Super Mario land 3d

Tales of the abyss 3d


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 18, 2012)

Tekken 6        .


----------



## James Bond (Mar 18, 2012)

Xbox 360:
Fifa 12
Saints Row the Third
Gears of War 3 Co-op

PC:
Portal 2 Single / Co-op
Counter-Strike 1.6


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2012)

Assassin's Creed (PS3)


----------



## SenshiManny (Mar 23, 2012)

Warriors Orochi 3 and.. yeah just that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2012)

Journey.. play it now


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 24, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 24, 2012)

Mass Effect.


----------



## Amuro (Mar 24, 2012)

Tenchu Z

i wish From would do another Tenchu i love this to bits


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 24, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> Do you happen to be Neobardock?



Neobardock7621? Yeah, that's me.

Tekken 6 survival mode.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Beat it a few months ago.



O cool.  Glad to see you enjoyed the game.  Yes, Clock Tower had great music, especially the inverted version.




Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Mar 25, 2012)

Been skimming through some games this weekend.

Silent Hill: Homecoming, Blades of Time and Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City.
First one is fun, the other works fine, but I hope for improvement plot-wise, Resident Evil will be fun once I've learned to actually hit one of those Lickers.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 25, 2012)

KH2 for PS2.


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 25, 2012)

Skyrim and Mass Effect 3. Send me a message (Jiggledaddy86 on Xbox) if you want to play Mass effect 3. I'll show you how to get it done, son.


----------



## Divine Death (Mar 25, 2012)

Shining Force (Genesis)

Disgaea 2 (PSP)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 25, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss 3D (3DS)
Dark Souls (PS3)
SSX (PS3)


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 26, 2012)

Devil May Cry 1 (PS2)


----------



## ??? (Mar 29, 2012)

Barbarian Onslaught: The Secret of Steel


----------



## Kiriko Hattori (Mar 29, 2012)

Mass Effect 3. Multiplayer. I haven't played single player at all. I've been having too much fun playing the multiplayer portion of the game.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 2, 2012)

Started playing Fire Emblem games again. Finished my first run of FE6 last week and 3 simultaneous runs of FE7 this weekend.

Just got a .iso of FE9 for Dolphin, and I plan on starting FE10 and transferring the data from FE9 as soon as I finish that playthrough.


I almost forgot how incredibly addictive this these games are.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

